# The Obligatory "Post your home screen" Thread



## swimminsurfer256

Everyone's gotta do it (even though these may not vary too widely... yet)..


----------



## Awexit76




----------



## Adelos

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Everyone's gotta do it (even though these may not vary too widely... yet)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insert Quoted Picture Here to Avoid Filling Up the Thread*


Looks like a monkey's face...

Edit: With one of those doctor circles on his forehead


----------



## swimminsurfer256

Adelos said:


> Looks like a monkey's face...
> 
> Edit: With one of those doctor circles on his forehead


Hahahahah dammit!! Now I'm not going to be able to look at it without thinking that.. Oh well I'll swap the two quickboot widgets with the text or something


----------



## Adelos

Haven't touched it. Admiring its unicorn beauty first.


----------



## jbart




----------



## Spotmark

Nothing too fancy, yet. I did change to the live ICS wallpaper.


----------



## Adelos

Spotmark said:


> Nothing too fancy, yet. I did change to the live ICS wallpaper.
> *Insert Screenshot Here*


Eh? What live wallpaper?


----------



## Spotmark

Adelos said:


> Eh? What live wallpaper?


It looks just like the stock, static wallpaper, but the particles float across the screen, and they bounce around if you tap them. It didn't come on the phone, but if you google it, you can download it.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Noob question: what's the combination for screenshots?


----------



## Spotmark

DirgeExtinction said:


> Noob question: what's the combination for screenshots?


Volume down + power.


----------



## z0mbiexx

my current setup... pretty minimal


----------



## frow




----------



## kgbrown247

Can anyone change fonts yet. Tried three apps. All fail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Spotmark said:


> Volume down + power.


Not doing anything.









Edit: nevermind, it worked.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

DirgeExtinction said:


> Not doing anything.


You gotta hold it down for a few seconds


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Gotta love the built in screenshot ability. Here ya go:


----------



## Bblanski

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton




----------



## swimminsurfer256

Trenton said:


>












There's no way you could ever get that many bars on AT&T


----------



## Rodeojones

The iPhone screen shot confuses me.


----------



## Rodeojones

Here's mine. Nothing too fancy at this time. I still have to unlock mine, so I didn't want to get overly involved in setting it up. The live wallpaper is called Digital Wall.


----------



## Zalyia38

Here's mine..has to be Christmas for now.


----------



## jeremycase00

Here's mine. Nothing fancy nice and simple


----------



## Moose




----------



## Mustang302LX

Trenton said:


>


Best screenshot on a homescreen ever! I lol'ed!

Love the BGR watermark too! Nice touch lol.


----------



## Masterzoltar

meh.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

So far. Nothing fancy.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

DirgeExtinction said:


> So far. Nothing fancy.


12 gigs??? What have you been doing??


----------



## Rodeojones

jeremycase00 said:


> Here's mine. Nothing fancy nice and simple
> 
> View attachment 12657


Love that wallpaper. Where did you find it?


----------



## DirgeExtinction

swimminsurfer256 said:


> 12 gigs??? What have you been doing??


Web browsing, Pandora, YouTube.


----------



## steelersfan

I haven't messed around with it much yet


----------



## lu270bro

I am digging this phone. A true successor to the OG. Here is mine so far. Stock rooted and that's about it. Don't really see a need for roms right now personally.









Sent from my LTE Nexus


----------



## micro23

This thread has been worth it for me just because of the guy that had airdroid on his home screen. That program is amazing. Wow. Thanks!


----------



## bagoffreedom

How do you guys get around the uploaded file size is too big?

Thanks


----------



## micro23

I open my screenshots in a simple editor and shrink them globally 50% then i click the image icon and link to my public dropbox. I think the other people are clicking more reply options at the bottom and choosing attach file...


----------



## bagoffreedom

I like mine to be clean and simple...

Had to use dropbox. The only pain of having such a beautiful 720p screen lol


----------



## khaoszr

z0mbiexx said:


> my current setup... pretty minimal


Hey where'd you get your icons?


----------



## SOTK

Just getting used to my new phone so haven't tricked it out too much. I always like my most used apps on the home screen.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

swimminsurfer256 said:


> 12 gigs??? What have you been doing??


Watching a ton of inappropriate material..." wink wink"


----------



## Adam80460

Pretty basic setup..


----------



## avlfive




----------



## HoosierDaddy

Heres my setup right now...


----------



## Schoat333

Heres mine. Nothing special.


----------



## SpinningHook

LPP, Mystic Halo lw, and Apps Organizer custom folders:


----------



## termiNader

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Everyone's gotta do it (even though these may not vary too widely... yet)..


What is that date/battery/temp widget at the bottom?


----------



## Dem389

For those of you that managed to get rid of the Google search bar atop the screen... Did you find a way to remove from stock launcher or is it a different launcher / rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doomedromance

First time in 2 years I haven't had ADW as my launcher (except for the times I tried other launchers).
ADW went over a complete overhaul and got rid of the second bar, I don't like it. It makes me sad.
What makes me more sad is the old version is all jacked up on ICS.

Lock screen is Widget Locker (Paid) and Phantom Music Player widget.
(swipe up = ringer toggle, swipe down = tesla LED, left = camera, right = unlock)
Home Screen has Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## area52

doomedromance said:


> ADW went over a complete overhaul and got rid of the second bar, .


Its still there you just have to set you swipe options to get it to work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256

termiNader said:


> What is that date/battery/temp widget at the bottom?


It's called minimalistic (or minimalist.. I forget) text. You customize it yourself there's a lot of things you can display!


----------



## Discordiant

micro23 said:


> This thread has been worth it for me just because of the guy that had airdroid on his home screen. That program is amazing. Wow. Thanks!


I am not on 4.0 yet, but that doesn't look like the stock launcher. If not, which one is it. Also, which app/skin is that clock/weather widget at the top?


----------



## Sk0t24




----------



## hippocat

GO Launcher, BattStatt for battery widget, ColorNote for notepad sticky widget, Beautiful Widget for clock and weather


----------



## doomedromance

Its not still there. He got rid of the main bar and "unified" the hidden bar and renamed it main bar. Its not the same thing and its not still there. I cant have to different independent bars. One with 5 icons and then a hidden one i swipe up/down to bring up the second bar.
Its not still there as people keep saying. You cant have one showing only 5 then have a sscond showing 7 that swipes to hold more. 
Its one "unified" bar swipe settings dont change that.



area52 said:


> Its still there you just have to set you swipe options to get it to work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

Its not much...


----------



## z0mbiexx

khaoszr said:


> Hey where'd you get your icons?


here is the folder i found it on XDA icon thread awhile back
http://www.box.com/s/qvndedeaahnsfhyqkj00


----------



## psycho_maniac

here is mine nothing really fancy


----------



## 4FatSno

Yummy ICS Build 1 on fascinate

sent from outerspace


----------



## sithben24

hippocat said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/screenshot2011121823273.png/
> 
> GO Launcher, BattStatt for battery widget, ColorNote for notepad sticky widget, Beautiful Widget for clock and weather


How is go launcher working for you? It was way to slow for me just switching pages.


----------



## Halo

Nothing too fancy here.


----------



## jimdurt

df


----------



## Memphisjojo

I am using minimallistic text and simple text.... looks perfect to me...

Launcher is nova launcher 
Callefd it endless cause im still unlimited talk/text/ dataSent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hippocat

sithben24 said:


> How is go launcher working for you? It was way to slow for me just switching pages.


After going into preferences->screen settings->screen transition speed->custom and i set speed to 43 and elastic to 0 it is much better then when i first installed. The transitions are no where near the butter-smoothness of the stock launcher though. This isn't a big deal for me as the pros of GO Launcher greatly outweigh the cons. Thinking about trying that new Nova Launcher though... but i probably wont.


----------



## jlank

Nice and simple!


----------



## NewAge

Mine.


----------



## gearsofwar

DirgeExtinction said:


> So far. Nothing fancy.


How did you get the Verizon data app? I've been looking for that [email protected]


----------



## Eazy

gearsofwar said:


> How did you get the Verizon data app? I've been looking for that [email protected]


Updated My Verizon app for Nexus includes it now.


----------



## Schoat333

I like the search bar, but hate that it is white. I was able to find, and theme, the google icon, but I am still working on the voice search button. I think I need to pull it from either framework, or voice search. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## shanetrain

Nothing fancy......


----------



## Walter White

Masterzoltar said:


> meh.
> 
> View attachment 12673


Love your avatar man LOL


----------



## poontab




----------



## sixstringedmatt

NewAge said:


> Mine.


Love the dock icons. Where can I find all of them?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## droidnp

Here is my nothing major.


----------



## NewAge

sixstringedmatt said:


> Love the dock icons. Where can I find all of them?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I didn't make them. Got from xda thread and the links are down so I linked to dropbox.

http://db.tt/OFAgJlkL 
http://db.tt/hqe3tvT7 
http://db.tt/tjSuQk6n 
http://db.tt/fE84nJGf 
http://db.tt/ZkJIWdAS


----------



## meh_whatever

Veeery basic...


----------



## Ike

First Android so I'm still searching for cool widgets, but so having fun =)


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

My current screen


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nova, suave icons, soft key mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Mine. Basic.

My inability to post a screen capture from my GNex using the Rootzwiki app is starting to upset me. What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## 1QuickGN

Nova launcher, galaxy lwp, beautiful widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

The other cool thing about threads like these is that you can get ideas on what to do with your screens such as folders widgets and themes.


----------



## omniphil

Using Zeam Launcher as I can cram more rows and columns. Seems pretty dumb for the stock launcher to only have a 4x4 grid on such a high rez screen...


----------



## airmaxx23

Left:









Middle:









Right:


----------



## sixstringedmatt

NewAge said:


> I didn't make them. Got from xda thread and the links are down so I linked to dropbox.
> 
> http://db.tt/OFAgJlkL
> http://db.tt/hqe3tvT7
> http://db.tt/tjSuQk6n
> http://db.tt/fE84nJGf
> http://db.tt/ZkJIWdAS


Thanks so much. Will take a look once I'm home. Any chance you can link me to the thread? I don't have my gnex yet but wanna be prepared when I do. I'll probably pm someone there for the full icon set too, not sure if ill be using the contacts/people icon and wanna see what else I can replace it with.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## NewAge

sixstringedmatt said:


> Thanks so much. Will take a look once I'm home. Any chance you can link me to the thread? I don't have my gnex yet but wanna be prepared when I do. I'll probably pm someone there for the full icon set too, not sure if ill be using the contacts/people icon and wanna see what else I can replace it with.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1352163

Around page 20 - 30 are the icons.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Clean and functional


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

omniphil said:


> Using Zeam Launcher as I can cram more rows and columns. Seems pretty dumb for the stock launcher to only have a 4x4 grid on such a high rez screen...


Try Novalauncher. That will give you the benefit of adjustable columns/rows, and retain all the other ICS launcher features.


----------



## jesssiii

"Screenshot too big" :-\

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## Pupalei

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Try Novalauncher. That will give you the benefit of adjustable columns/rows, and retain all the other ICS launcher features.


+1. It also allows you to remove the Google bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## beardedspoooon

Current:


----------



## redneckdroid

Here's my work in progress ...


----------



## dspolen




----------



## psycho_maniac

beardedspoooon said:


> Current:


how did you take a ss like that?


----------



## kgbrown247

Sent from my Full AOSP


----------



## ed9974

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyrado14




----------



## altimax98

Heres some screenies of my setup


----------



## poontab

altimax98 said:


> Heres some screenies of my setup


Nice wp. Link?


----------



## psycho_maniac

altimax98 said:


> Heres some screenies of my setup


how did you take a screenshot of the actual phone?


----------



## droidmakespwn

Today.


----------



## chaosportal

I like my homescreen to be minimalist.


----------



## altimax98

psycho_maniac said:


> how did you take a screenshot of the actual phone?


I took the stock images from the google website and pasted my wallpaper on it 

To the person asking about the link to the WP.. I don't have a link I know it was part of a pack called bright colors. I downloaded it from a link.I found here or on XDA


----------



## Rodeojones

altimax98 said:


> I took the stock images from the google website and pasted my wallpaper on it
> 
> To the person asking about the link to the WP.. I don't have a link I know it was part of a pack called bright colors. I downloaded it from a link.I found here or on XDA


I believe this is the link with the wallpapers you're referring to.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1395999


----------



## Schoat333

ICS themed google logo, and voice search icon. Next step, make the outline tranparent.


----------



## I Am Marino

chevyrado14 said:


>


Wallpaper link?
Thanks


----------



## Schoat333

Made the box transparent, and got the colors closer to ICS.


----------



## Serenity_FF

Like most still a work in progress....


----------



## dm88

One Moment


----------



## dm88




----------



## AlpineM3

altimax98 said:


> Heres some screenies of my setup


+1
Love the wallpaper, hook it up brotha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Basis

Mine for now.


----------



## altimax98

AlpineM3 said:


> +1
> Love the wallpaper, hook it up brotha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It was linked earlier but here is a copy of my modified one.

http://www.dsmphotos.com/Other/Nexus/i-tznhnqh/0/L/rainbow-lines-XL.jpg


----------



## nkhex19

Sent from Hex's GNex


----------



## Bretski169

Zalyia38 said:


> Here's mine..has to be Christmas for now.


where did you get that wallpaper its nice.


----------



## Bretski169

IF anyone can direct me to a few good sites for wallpapers that would be great, I can never find good ones


----------



## trombone dixie

How do I get customized icon pictures in my dock? I change the icon image in Folder Organizer and then when I try to drag it to the dock it doesn't let me insert it there.


----------



## litso

Bretski169 said:


> IF anyone can direct me to a few good sites for wallpapers that would be great, I can never find good ones


If you like landscapes for wallpapers follow +Reto Meier. He's responsible for a number of the stock Android wallpapers and has tons of really incredible photos on G+


----------



## jesssiii

Zeam Launcher, Text Battery Widget, Digital Clock Widget, Simple Text made icons used with Folder Organizer.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## AlpineM3

altimax98 said:


> It was linked earlier but here is a copy of my modified one.
> 
> http://www.dsmphotos.com/Other/Nexus/i-tznhnqh/0/L/rainbow-lines-XL.jpg


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike

For anyone wanting to disable the google search bar on top while using the stock launcher:

Go to Settings->Apps->All->Google Search->Disable and that will get rid of the search bar for you. Re-enable to bring it back


----------



## Rodeojones

Ike said:


> For anyone wanting to disable the google search bar on top while using the stock launcher:
> 
> Go to Settings->Apps->All->Google Search->Disable and that will get rid of the search bar for you. Re-enable to bring it back


Or you can download Nova Launcher which allows you to remove it from your homescreen without having to disable Google Search all together.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

Personally, I like the search bar on my screens (I know, I'm in the minority), but Nova launcher gives you a few extra options for customization that the stock launcher doesn't have. Visually speaking they're 100% identical, so you won't lose the ICS look/feel.


----------



## Rodeojones

My newest one. I keep changing the wallpaper. Maybe one of these days I'll find one I want to keep for more than a few hours. Oh, and notice the blue soft keys.


----------



## psycho_maniac

altimax98 said:


> I took the stock images from the google website and pasted my wallpaper on it
> 
> To the person asking about the link to the WP.. I don't have a link I know it was part of a pack called bright colors. I downloaded it from a link.I found here or on XDA


oh damn. I know there is a site that automatically does this, but i forgot the site


----------



## RMarkwald

Here's mine, nothing flashy, but works for me!


----------



## Rodeojones

Changed my wallpaper again. I like this one a lot, so I'm thinking I'm going to keep it for a day or two.


----------



## Spotmark

My latest.


----------



## Halo

My latest set up.


----------



## Dlongb13

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xenokira

Here's mine!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

Rodeojones said:


> Changed my wallpaper again. I like this one a lot, so I'm thinking I'm going to keep it for a day or two.


Could you please share this wallpaper or where you got it? It looks amazing


----------



## kauthor47

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/Screenshot_2011-12-23-01-26-03.png

<3 tron


----------



## Rodeojones

sabbotage said:


> Could you please share this wallpaper or where you got it? It looks amazing


Found it on Zedge. Give me a moment and I'll link it to you.

EDIT: Here's a link to the wallpaper. http://db.tt/77WDK3oV Hope this worked. Just set up Dropbox yesterday, so this was my first time linking to a file in there.


----------



## Schoat333

Here is mine complete with themed search bar.

I was trying to find a BW theme that matched better, but there arn't any. I'll just have to make my own


----------



## droidkevlar

Running Wookie Gonna Getcha .03 with battery %, blue icons, smart-dialer, and page indicator removed MODs


----------



## swimminsurfer256

droidkevlar said:


> Running Wookie Gonna Getcha .03 with battery %, blue icons, smart-dialer, and page indicator removed MODs
> 
> **screenshot**


What clock is that that you used?


----------



## Winston Lane

droidkevlar said:


> Running Wookie Gonna Getcha .03 with battery %, blue icons, smart-dialer, and page indicator removed MODs


Where did u find the page indicator mod? I need that in my life?


----------



## madzozs

swimminsurfer256 said:


> What clock is that that you used?


Beautiful Widgets, ICS theme for Superwidget


----------



## droidkevlar

Winston Lane said:


> Where did u find the page indicator mod? I need that in my life?


Im testing some mods for some devs atm. They will be out very soon. With the holidays it will be a lil longer though. Sorry I cant share atm. Look for it to come though.


----------



## Wessiide

Batman!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kman79

beardedspoooon said:


> Current:


Is that clock found in Beautiful Widgets? Is it actually animated when the time changes?


----------



## Winston Lane

droidkevlar said:


> Im testing some mods for some devs atm. They will be out very soon. With the holidays it will be a lil longer though. Sorry I cant share atm. Look for it to come though.


Awesome. It looks alot cleaner without the indicator.


----------



## c0ns0le

lcd density of 240, thinking of checking 220, with go launcher and grid size of 8x8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using F'ING Tapatalk cause my PAID copy of rootzwiki isn't working










just confirmed, 220 works


----------



## drak1071

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jairoguardado21




----------



## MFD00M




----------



## Schoat333

I themed my softkeys, app drawer icon, and removed hot seat separator.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

AOKP - Novalauncher and some Icons I found for the button bar:


----------



## Smootee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgpapa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee

Here's an off note question:

Has anyone changed the LCD density yet? I tried when o rooted on the stock rom, and it made everything horrible looking. Basically instead of everything being a little smaller and spread out, it made everything look like shit because it pinched everything towards the center. Right now I'm on the zygote rom, and just wondering if anyone has been successful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sophware

Smootee said:


> Here's an off note question:
> 
> Has anyone changed the LCD density yet? I tried when o rooted on the stock rom, and it made everything horrible looking. Basically instead of everything being a little smaller and spread out, it made everything look like shit because it pinched everything towards the center. Right now I'm on the zygote rom, and just wondering if anyone has been successful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Post 144, one page previous.


----------



## elektroshok

zygot 1.8
Nova launcher
Soft keys


----------



## beardedspoooon

cjdecarl said:


> Like most still a work in progress....


Wallpaper please.









Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## c0ns0le

been running at 220, with go launcher. can't use anything smaller, the soft buttons die with anything smaller.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

cjdecarl said:


> Like most still a work in progress....


did you mod those buttons yourself?


----------



## iphone_quiter

Pretty simple here!


----------



## Zalyia38

Bretski169 said:


> where did you get that wallpaper its nice.


it's from an app in the market called Christmas Wallpapers by droid27


----------



## kman79

iphone_quiter said:


> Pretty simple here!


That's nice and clean! Care to share?


----------



## AlpineM3

kman79 said:


> That's nice and clean! Care to share?


+1

Love the wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kman79

micro23 said:


> This thread has been worth it for me just because of the guy that had airdroid on his home screen. That program is amazing. Wow. Thanks!


Can you share the link for that wallpaper? I really like the clean black look


----------



## dspolen




----------



## Barf

^ DOPEE!


----------



## CZonin




----------



## Barf

Keeping it simple. Rootzboat for that fudgen win.


----------



## drak1071

Clean


----------



## cpark_12

Fairly simple and clean...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anaphora68

cpark_12 said:


> Fairly simple and clean...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you share this wallpaper? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Barf

Here ya go


----------



## cpark_12

^ beat me to it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niugnep

I wish I had known last night that Barf would post his wallpaper. Then I wouldn't have had to search for it online and make my own!








I also stole the widget idea from Beardedspoon who was nice enough to point out to me that it was the Flipclock theme by Yaxx in Beautiful Widgets.

The white icons I used are from the Minimalist - ADW Theme. I used Nova Launcher to skin the icons and remove homescreens.
The other widgets I'm using are: Whiteboard Pro - Home Notes, Simple Calendar, and Birthdays.

Thanks for all of the great ideas from this thread! Now as long as no one else I show my phone to has seen this thread, I'll be original.








Now... if I could only find a way to make PlayerPro Music Player's widget completely transparent, it would be complete...


----------



## Barf

Its a good wallpaper. The first one I downloaded after getting my.phone lol


----------



## MikereDD

stock launcher, agenda widget, ebuddy, androidirc and NZBAir widget
Rootzboat, softkey mod and no-search mod
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi

Today's setup. Nova Launcher, Beautiful Widgets, Wizz Twitter Widget.
























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystmaker33

dspolen said:


>


What are you using to do this? Never seen anything like it!


----------



## ad720

Was waiting to do any real customzing until I rooted/rom'ed.

Running Zygote 2.0. Beautiful widgets, widget locker, digital clock widget, text battery widget.


----------



## CZonin




----------



## wh33ls




----------



## Trenton




----------



## blaineevans

Did I win most exciting screenshot of the thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wot

Here's mine:


----------



## arlowe13

Simple and clean...


----------



## Mr.Kite

Mine isn't super customized, but I'm happy with the background.


----------



## fishfood

wot said:


> Here's mine:


dig the wallpaper! Care to share?


----------



## MFD00M

blaineevans said:


> Did I win most exciting screenshot of the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i dig the minimalist home screens myself. mind sharing the wallpaper? thanks


----------



## dr_venture

I guess I'll play along.


----------



## RMarkwald

Mine, without the status bar clock.


----------



## NewAge

Mr.Kite said:


> Mine isn't super customized, but I'm happy with the background.


Love the wallpaper, link please?

@RMarkwald nice no clock mod. Fabolous do that? Or you? Car to share?


----------



## bozidar0

Anyone using Nova Launcher beta 5 not able to see the first app page's pictures? Every app page shows pictures after that.


----------



## GatorsUF

Trenton said:


>


What font it that in your clock? I assume its minimalistictext widget right?


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Here is my current one...


----------



## beardedspoooon

Nothing too creative.


----------



## knok

My current screen


----------



## Trenton

GatorsUF said:


> What font it that in your clock? I assume its minimalistictext widget right?


Its called "illegal curves" I also use another cool font called "aural" check that out too








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

MFD00M said:


> i dig the minimalist home screens myself. mind sharing the wallpaper? thanks


I'm a minimalist at heart (terrible OCD).

I don't remember the original author, but the image has been around for awhile. I was trying to find something dark (battery life) and just googled "dark wood background".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phooky

AOKP, BW, BattStat, invisible CircleLauncher









EDIT: sorry for huge pic! is there any way to resize the image in my reply?


----------



## vwpiper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## termiNader

airmaxx23 said:


> Left:


What are those widgets?


----------



## jonas2386

z0mbiexx said:


> my current setup... pretty minimal


Where did you get that wallpaper?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FSXv13

beardedspoooon said:


> Nothing too creative.


I really REALLY like your homescreen. What clock widget is that and what launcher/icons are you using?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## termiNader

chevyrado14 said:


>


Widget? and wallpaper?


----------



## dansan

thats beautiful widgets.


----------



## termiNader

dansan said:


> thats beautiful widgets.


Do you know which skin?


----------



## termiNader

Trenton said:


>


Oh my. Beautiful! Clock widget? Power control widget? Wallpaper? Icons? Please!


----------



## Trenton

minimalistic text on the home screen the font is illegal curves, widgetsoid (power controls), icons are "matte icons" by "kgill77" 

black drippy wall


----------



## NewAge

Trenton said:


> minimalistic text on the home screen the font is illegal curves, widgetsoid (power controls), icons are "matte icons" by "kgill77"
> 
> black drippy wall


How are you getting minimalist to read the font? I have .ttf files but when I go to set the font minimalist text doesn't see the font.


----------



## Barf




----------



## Trenton

Go into the settings/ global settings and set the font folder. Direct it to the folder where you put the tff files.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston Lane

Schoat333 said:


> I themed my softkeys, app drawer icon, and removed hot seat separator.


how did u remove the hotseat seperator? if your able to tell mw thnks


----------



## wot

fishfood said:


> dig the wallpaper! Care to share?


It's a live wallpaper called Ice Galaxy. Check out: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.maxelus.icegalaxylivewallpaper

There are other color variants by the same author too.


----------



## FSXv13

termiNader said:


> Do you know which skin?


Believe that is the ice cream sandwich skin


----------



## beardedspoooon

FSXv13 said:


> I really REALLY like your homescreen. What clock widget is that and what launcher/icons are you using?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Using mClock, the skin is MIUIRevamped I think.

The icons are ones I made a while back, you can find them in my gallery: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3h87kr


----------



## wellsey1126

im not that creative lol


----------



## wellsey1126

I'm not that creative lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

My simple homescreen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FSXv13

beardedspoooon said:


> Using mClock, the skin is MIUIRevamped I think. The icons are ones I made a while back, you can find them in my gallery: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3h87kr


Did you make the white clock skin yourself? I can only seem to find black.


----------



## dr_venture

Yet another one.


----------



## beardedspoooon

FSXv13 said:


> Did you make the white clock skin yourself? I can only seem to find black.


Nope. I think it had options for black and white. I'll dig around and see if I can find it for you.

edit: It's called Rework Clock. http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/art/The-Complete-Rework-Collection-mClock-Themes-270335892?offset=20


----------



## i9zero

Sent from my phone


----------



## ElectroFetish

nothing crazy, i keepz it minimal.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## civichater

Got the idea from just reveal blog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharger1979

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh

beardedspoooon said:


> Nothing too creative.


loving all of this, can i know details? icons? wallpaper?


----------



## Barf




----------



## Mustang302LX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running RootzBoat using Tapatalk.


----------



## jTink

Thanks to beardedspoooon for inspiration and some sweet icons.


----------



## itstee

jTink said:


> Thanks to beardedspoooon for inspiration and some sweet icons.


what clock is that?


----------



## beardedspoooon

bryannh said:


> what clock is that?


The clock is mClock. You can find XML templates for it at xda.


----------



## jTink

^What he said.









mClock with the ReworkClock skin with some ICS blue text.


----------



## itsTreyG

Beautiful Widget 
Minimalistic Text Widget
Retro Icons
Evoluer Icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

Switching it up.


----------



## ChuckDz3

sabbotage said:


> My simple homescreen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is awesome, I really like it







Wallpaper/Icons/Rom/Mods? Sorry so many questions, I like it all!


----------



## janknation

First setup on my Nexus.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

Wallpaper: Circumpolar from Digital Blasphemy
ROM: AXI0M 2.2 with Nova Launcher b5
Text icons: SimpleNess
Clock/Weather: SimiClock
Icons: Fluxed Icon Pack for ADW Launcher (readable by Nova)


----------



## Schoat333

Gummy Nex with the trebuchet Launcher. I themed my softkeys, search bar, and app drawer icons. Then removed the hot seat separator, and made the folders transparent.


----------



## mrpicolas

Here's mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prsnlcrcl

My newest...


----------



## darc87

Here's my screens..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

beardedspoooon said:


> The icons I made and are in my gallery: http://beardedspoooo...llery/#/d3h87kr


I knew I recognized that name from somewhere.
/wave


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rudyy

no wallpaper app, disabled Google search bar app. no unlocking or rooting until after the 14 days are up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rudyy

Dem389 said:


> For those of you that managed to get rid of the Google search bar atop the screen... Did you find a way to remove from stock launcher or is it a different launcher / rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


settings, apps, Google search bar, disable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rudyy

chaosportal said:


> I like my homescreen to be minimalist.


Eddie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rudyy

anaphora68 said:


> Can you share this wallpaper? That's pretty awesome.


I'm thinking that's a @Mobile_Sensei wallpaper. He releases some (maybe all) on twitter. prolly elsewhere, too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Getwired

Rooted, AXI0M 2.1, FranciscoFranco kernel, 4 Key mod, Nova Launcher, SiMi Clock widget, Simple Text for icons, Maxelus Galaxy Pack LWP.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

I am looking for some assistance. I am looking to try reduce the number of icons on my screen. I would really like to go with a minimalisitic approach. What I would really like to do is create some groups of icons (say like 'social' or 'music') and then place all of my apps into that group. I know I can accomplish that, but is there a way to set the icon for the group to be text. In other words, I would like it to just say 'Social' and then open up a group of icons when I click on it. Anyone know if/how this is possible? Thanks.


----------



## dr_venture

prsnlcrcl said:


> I am looking for some assistance. I am looking to try reduce the number of icons on my screen. I would really like to go with a minimalisitic approach. What I would really like to do is create some groups of icons (say like 'social' or 'music') and then place all of my apps into that group. I know I can accomplish that, but is there a way to set the icon for the group to be text. In other words, I would like it to just say 'Social' and then open up a group of icons when I click on it. Anyone know if/how this is possible? Thanks.


I recommend circle launcher. You will be able to use a custom icon for your folders.


----------



## psycho_maniac

prsnlcrcl said:


> I am looking for some assistance. I am looking to try reduce the number of icons on my screen. I would really like to go with a minimalisitic approach. What I would really like to do is create some groups of icons (say like 'social' or 'music') and then place all of my apps into that group. I know I can accomplish that, but is there a way to set the icon for the group to be text. In other words, I would like it to just say 'Social' and then open up a group of icons when I click on it. Anyone know if/how this is possible? Thanks.


i suggest using adw ex. or adw launcher if you dont want to pay. i love the dock. you have the option to hide it and set a gesture to show/hide it if you want. i have it set this way so i can have 6 icons on the bottom and then swype up and i have 6 more. if i used a folder i would use the same amount of keypresses but this is what i have. my screen usually stays the same except for the wallpaper

















also i have it set so when i open one of those apps in the drawer the drawer auto closes


----------



## D3fault121

My current screen. Nice and clean looking.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidbits

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian

Here's my current setup:


----------



## beardedspoooon

Current screen, very minimal. Didn't want to put anything on top of the wallpaper. Looks very vibrant on the screen.


----------



## sabbotage

ChuckDz3 said:


> This is awesome, I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper/Icons/Rom/Mods? Sorry so many questions, I like it all!


The wallpaper is on zedge here: http://www.zedge.net.../8338132/?cep=8

The icons I have no clue where I got them because I've had them for so long but i zipped them for you here: http://db.tt/uzrpxldB

The rom is Android Revolution HD 2.1.2 because I haven't had the time to try out anything else yet.

As far as the mods I just grabbed them from the themes forum here (the WJD Designs softkey mod) and I swapped the battery icons in the SystemUI apk file for the circle ones. Hope that helps!


----------



## Barf

A little green love


----------



## jackstraw

Blue Statusbar 








Gray Statusbar


----------



## AlpineM3

jackstraw said:


> Blue Statusbar
> View attachment 13579
> 
> 
> Gray Statusbar
> View attachment 13580


Love the blue status bar and wallpaper....can u point me to where I can get both please?!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Getwired

prsnlcrcl said:


> I am looking for some assistance. I am looking to try reduce the number of icons on my screen. I would really like to go with a minimalisitic approach. What I would really like to do is create some groups of icons (say like 'social' or 'music') and then place all of my apps into that group. I know I can accomplish that, but is there a way to set the icon for the group to be text. In other words, I would like it to just say 'Social' and then open up a group of icons when I click on it. Anyone know if/how this is possible? Thanks.


Of course you can...use the same free app that I use. SImple Text will help you create nice text only icons right on your phone, font / size / color all customizable to suit your taste! You will have to use an app like FolderOrganizer or a launcher that supports changing the folder icon (Nova Launcher does not yet, fyi). Let me know if it works for you...I like my main home screen _really clean... __







_


----------



## famine

beardedspoooon said:


> Current screen, very minimal. Didn't want to put anything on top of the wallpaper. Looks very vibrant on the screen.


wallpaper link? please and thank you!


----------



## realmike

Swiping left reveals the head. Swiping right reveals... something really nice.

Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


----------



## blaineevans

Still keeping things super simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gfosco

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark_12

Changed battery and soft keys, but still simple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark_12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

My minimal New Year screenshot:



Wallpaper: http://natsumi-caek-y.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d44h608
mClock mod: http://redx-mods.co.cc/sayit-mclock-mod/
Icons: mine









@androidbeginner: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=we+are+ordinary#/d1fzvbn


----------



## gomorrah




----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea

Purely functional...used to worry about how cool my home screen looked, but lately I mostly only care I can get to my most often used stuff quickly and easily.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper

beardedspoooon said:


> Current screen, very minimal. Didn't want to put anything on top of the wallpaper. Looks very vibrant on the screen.


You sir are making me want to get a Nexus just by looking at this pic!Or at least, can you share that wallpaper?Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lchupacabras

Very very simple layout; I'll be rooting and start modding TONIGHT.

Edit: Oh and hooray to me for my first post, apparently.


----------



## GrapeApe

gomorrah said:


>


love the look.

could you share your wallpaper / icons / widgets ?


----------



## beardedspoooon

Trooper said:


> You sir are making me want to get a Nexus just by looking at this pic!Or at least, can you share that wallpaper?Thanks in advance!


Here you go: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=we+are+ordinary#/d1fzvbn


----------



## jeffro2607

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper

beardedspoooon said:


> Here you go: http://browse.devian...dinary#/d1fzvbn


Might you have a direct link? The whole page is not displaying for me and I tried with three different browsers.Thanks again!


----------



## RamAir02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

Trooper said:


> Might you have a direct link? The whole page is not displaying for me and I tried with three different browsers.Thanks again!


Try this: http://street-fx.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1fzvbn

If that doesn't work, search for We Are Ordinary at Deviantart.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Ok, I have to ask. I see many posts with the screenshots on the phone image...is there an easy way to accomplish that? It looks so much better than just looking at the regular screenshot. Thanks.

Nevermind...I found it...it is the Device Frame Generator by Android Asset Studio


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Thanks to assistance from members of this thread, I finally have my phone "cleaned up" the way I want it. As seen in the shots below, the text links actually contain multiple apps when you click on them. Using the Circles Widget (as recommended by dr_venture) you can change the icon for a group of apps. I still have quick access to my frequent apps without cluttering up the screen


----------



## bigjohns97

jeffro2607 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What launcher is that?

Does it support groups on the launcher bar?

I hate the default divider and app drawer icons.


----------



## NewAge

Nova Launcher on aokp b12.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mzimand

NewAge said:


> Nova Launcher on aokp b12.
> 
> View attachment 13701
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What clock are you using?


----------



## NewAge

Its Minimalistic text widget using this format http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1405545, post #5 has the download format and font. I edited it slightly though.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## jeffro2607

What launcher is that?

Does it support groups on the launcher bar?

I hate the default divider and app drawer icons.

Its just adw ex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NewAge

jeffro2607 said:


> What launcher is that?
> 
> Does it support groups on the launcher bar?
> 
> I hate the default divider and app drawer icons.
> 
> Its just adw ex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you asking me? I'm using Nova Launcher and yes it supports groups in the Dock. To remove the line you need to slightly modify the launcher. It can also be done on stock launcher. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13743-[Q]-Page-indicator-bar, I spell it out here including how to remove the folder halo. http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacks-mods/1287-launcher-mod-2-mods-any-launcher.html

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_venture

Lock screen, obviously.


----------



## GatorsUF

dr_venture said:


> Lock screen, obviously.


MIUI or WidgetLocker?


----------



## zathus

I might be taking Google's color scheme a bit too far lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nasty64

Here's mine. Mostly business use, so my calendar is prominent with the Pure Calendar widget.









Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf

Not on nexus, it's 4.0 though!










Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Trooper

beardedspoooon said:


> Try this: http://street-fx.dev...llery/#/d1fzvbn
> 
> If that doesn't work, search for We Are Ordinary at Deviantart.


Thanks man. Cheers!


----------



## swimminsurfer256

Nasty64 said:


> Here's mine. Mostly business use, so my calendar is prominent with the Pure Calendar widget.
> 
> View attachment 13719
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What battery widget is that


----------



## Nasty64

Battery monitor widget pro

https://market.android.com/details?id=ccc71.bmw.pro

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_venture

GatorsUF said:


> MIUI or WidgetLocker?


WidgetLocker. I've never been a MIUI fan for some reason.


----------



## msjohnson2868

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## absanch

Here's mine for now. I change it all the time. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer#album/absanch3/5693300637266103601


----------



## mrpicolas

Here's mine updated..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zwylde

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lchupacabras

Still working on it but I'm happy with this so far, don't judge the pink lol


----------



## kolonji




----------



## enzoem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Awexit76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joel S

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

Battery is a little low.











Wallpaper: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?q=radio&order=9&offset=48#/d1ihj76
Icons: Mine








Font: http://www.dafont.com/grunge-zinda-bad.font


----------



## Mustang302LX

Lchupacabras said:


> Still working on it but I'm happy with this so far, don't judge the pink lol


What ROM are you on?


----------



## taerin

My first attempt at a minimalistic approach.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Gotta love minimal!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Gotta love minimal!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

I feel like I shouldn't post, considering the only thing that changes is the wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh

why do i always need to crop wallpaper, what if i just want the image as a whole as my background?


----------



## Gabiola1

Just basic. Cm9. Can't wait for status bar mods

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## itsTreyG

msjohnson2868 said:


> View attachment 13725
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Love that wallpaper. Mind sharing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

I felt nostalgic so: CM9 Kang ROM with ADW Ex. Actually very fast setup I'm running right now.















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iamdroidman

Pretty plain so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itstee

HoosierDaddy said:


> Heres my setup right now...


thats a nice clock weather widget.. is it beautiful widget? if so what skin is that?


----------



## eric4173

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iphone_quiter

Liquid Smooth Ice Creme Sandwich


----------



## Lchupacabras

Mustang302LX said:


> What ROM are you on?


Same one you're on, lol. AOKP


----------



## Heartbreak

iphone_quiter said:


> Liquid Smooth Ice Creme Sandwich


Mind posting that wallpaper?


----------



## Ogflint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartbreak

Here is mine.

EDIT: Link was broken.


----------



## Stigy

My most recent setup.


----------



## Xerrus

RMarkwald said:


> Here's mine, nothing flashy, but works for me!


I have a mighty need for this wallpaper! Please post a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elektroshok

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald

Here's that wallpaper:


----------



## Utah Man

Playing around last night with a picture of smoke against a black background, this is what I came up with.


----------



## elektroshok

Utah Man said:


> Here's that wallpaper:


siiiiiick


----------



## teng247

pretty simple


----------



## Schoat333

Heres my lockscreen. Now I just need to make the clock and battery percentage blue.


----------



## beardedspoooon

icons: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#/d3go8zx
wall: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/widescreen/?q=deep%20purple#/dmibcf

mClock skin: still working on it


----------



## InsomniacSR

My theme setup for the day. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JS0724

Here's today's.


----------



## andrewp3481

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## black05x5

Here's mine...


----------



## BostonDroid

Here's my setup. Pretty simple minimal text setup. Burton background, Desktop VisualizeR, Simple Text and 5x5 Pixel font from dafont.com.

Looking for more of a minimal power widget now


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nice 'n' simple. AOKP, Nova, no drawer button.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Here's mine.. On revolution HD

A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## dr01dx

I just got it today....

sent from my super gnex


----------



## yamaha83

here is my home screen... im hoping for the day when the black for the navigation buttons can be made transparent...


----------



## Trenton

that day was a couple weeks ago...check xda "transparent status bar" its in that thread and I think there's a tutorial.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69

Whoops


----------



## bridaddy69

Very minimal right now, but I'm liking it.


----------



## cebosound

cool thread. I liked many of your screen shots. Gave me some ideas.









Here is my current setup. I like my "Home Screen to be clear of clutter" I use the screen to the right for apps and wheater widgets. also included my lockscreen, and on other of my 5 pages.


----------



## salem

just another minimal home screen


----------



## Schenley

I also prefer the minimalistic approach. Found the wallpaper on Interface Lift. I love this approach, to incorporate my usual time and date info into the background.

I also love the folder approach to store my most used apps and psyched that it's now built into ICS - one less app to install when flashing!


----------



## JayrFlow

Nothing special but I like it


----------



## rossguy

Are the blue soft keys a rom tweak? Would love to have them!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrmule0000

Plain and simple..no background to minimize battery running Gummynex and Nova Launcher..just simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Clean and sexy. Waiting for some MIUI action though...


----------



## Smootee

After much deliberation, got exactly how I wanted it lol. Live wallpaper with many of my girlies.

And I just found out that perfect keyboard has background image settings. I love it lol. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## paperhurts

I love groups, obviously.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark_12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmule0000

What wallpaper is that? It looks very clean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

What's your setup? I looks great



MR H3LLMAN said:


> Clean and sexy. Waiting for some MIUI action though...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nerdslogic

Tapatalked transparently via the nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Gabiola1 said:


> What's your setup? I looks great
> 
> Currently running Root boat 6.1 and just enabled a few extras that came with it like the soft keys mod and lack of clock up top. As for widgets I'm using fancy widgets pro with the ics lock screen theme and dropped the background transparency down to about 40 I beleieve. Fancy widgets is just so damn flexible you can make it look good on any theme or setup!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cpark_12

mrmule0000 said:


> What wallpaper is that? It looks very clean.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's called smoke. I found it on zedge









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gwwjpd

Mine for today


----------



## Gabiola1

Have a link to your wallpaper?


----------



## Woohah

Mine!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Gabiola1 said:


> Have a link to your wallpaper?


Its somewhere in here. Loads of wallpapers formatted for our phone that I found in another thread. Good luck :/

http://euphoricarythmia.com/showthread.php?t=31291


----------



## idefiler6

I change backgrounds a lot...this week is Walter Sobchek from The Big Lebowski. Clock is Simi, using Nova Launcher. Folders from left to right: Settings/Cyanogen Settings, Tools (Root Stuff), Stuff (Games, Calc, etc) and Google.


----------



## tankdroid

first android. loving nova launcher.


----------



## Ogflint

Stigy said:


> My most recent setup.


 where can I get that battery widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerrus

Anyone know where I can snag this wallpaper?










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Ogflint said:


> where can I get that battery widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


https://market.android.com/details?id=fr.depoortere.android.CircleBatteryWidget


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Xerrus said:


> Anyone know where I can snag this wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You should be able to find it in Zedge. I found it by changing how its sorted to "Downloaded Last Week". But if you PM me your email I'll send you a direct link.


----------



## Ogflint

MR H3LLMAN said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=fr.depoortere.android.CircleBatteryWidget


Thank you very much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikenuts

Minimalism FTW


----------



## yamaha83

Trenton said:


> that day was a couple weeks ago...check xda "transparent status bar" its in that thread and I think there's a tutorial.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i meant navigation buttons... like home, back, search, etc...


----------



## btucker2003

Minimalist over here as well


----------



## kwazzy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr01dx

i dont know if this belongs here, i wont bother making another post.. but does anyone agree with me that the damn display on this phone is super sick,, i.e. the cwm screen, with that cyan on the black... omg, i love this HD screen... im so happy i dumped my x for this, i know the x is just as awesome still. but the screen on this is amazing


----------



## Ogflint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickodarius

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dion

GummyNex...


----------



## salem

i change too much...


----------



## beardedspoooon

Art Deco



Wallpaper: vintage skies at deviantart
Icons: mine
mClock: mine-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21114159&postcount=1235

Warning about that mCLock, it should be considered "beta," I know some stuff won't be lined up right next month.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I've been trying some different setups recently. This one is clean as hell.

On a somewhat related note, I've been working on a few themes and am taking requests for anybody that would like one built. Get at me if your interested.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Gah. Forgot to attach the pic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## richarad

Nothing fancy, but I finally got my red softkeys and am happy now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123

Super minimal







and sexy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xtinction

Very nice wallpaper. Do you care to share.. Thanks


----------



## wicked4u2c

Here is my old home screen










This is my new home screen now.


----------



## jTink




----------



## nerdslogic

Tapatalked transparently via the nexus


----------



## Barf

bryannh said:


> why do i always need to crop wallpaper, what if i just want the image as a whole as my background?


+1 been wondering the same thing. I know someone knows the answer!


----------



## jTink

Check your launcher settings for an option called Wallpaper Scrolling or something similar. I'm using Nova Launcher and the option is in Nova Settings under Behavior. If you set that properly and have the right size image, that should make it so the whole picture is your background. You might have to resize the image.


----------



## rabaker07

jTink said:


>


ill. how'd you mod the launcher and what icons, etc? are the clouds a wallpaper? what clock is that? how do you move the time to the middle of the status bar? can we see some of your other screens?

details please!!??!


----------



## rabaker07

Barf said:


> +1 been wondering the same thing. I know someone knows the answer!


I think the guides are just to show you what the homescreen portrait and landscape will be. If you stretch out the crop borders you'll get the entire image (as long as it's 1440x1280 or identical aspect ratio)...


----------



## rabaker07

wicked4u2c said:


> Here is my old home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new home screen now.


Very nice... looks similar to my screen from last year...









By rabaker07 at 2011-12-31

What color hex code are you using for your mods? Would probably look better and less cluttered without the google search box. That'll be my next step....


----------



## Barf

rabaker07 said:


> I think the guides are just to show you what the homescreen portrait and landscape will be. If you stretch out the crop borders you'll get the entire image (as long as it's 1440x1280 or identical aspect ratio)...


The crop borders will not go past a certain point. People post their wallpapers and I can never get as much of the wallpaper on one screen as they show in their post.

The wallpaper scrolling option in nova didn't do anything to help this issue either. Thanks for the input tho!


----------



## rabaker07

Question. When replacing the app icons above the soft keys (phone, people, message, browser), is there a way to use a single icon for the ICS folders? So instead of seeing the stacked icons that are used for folders, simply use a single icon? When you click the single icon, the ICS folder pops up with all the apps contained within....

anybody know how this could be done?


----------



## rabaker07

Barf said:


> The crop borders will not go past a certain point. People post their wallpapers and I can never get as much of the wallpaper on one screen as they show in their post.
> 
> The wallpaper scrolling option in nova didn't do anything to help this issue either. Thanks for the input tho!


You're right, the internal boxes don't equate to the single homescreen view. What are they!?!


----------



## jTink

rabaker07 said:


> ill. how'd you mod the launcher and what icons, etc? are the clouds a wallpaper? what clock is that? how do you move the time to the middle of the status bar? can we see some of your other screens?
> 
> details please!!??!


The Launcher is just Nova Launcher with Rooster100's Roosticity Icon Set. http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=813986
The text icons above the launcher were made with the app Minimalistic Text. https://market.andro...W5pbWFsdGV4dCJd
The clouds are part of the wallpaper I got from the user blackbearblanc over on XDA. Check his dropbox link in this post. http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1244
The clock is mClock with the SayIt theme.
Having the clock in the center of the status bar is a UI option on roman's AOKP ROM.
Only use that one screen.


----------



## Soulja556

Looks awesome, details please? Like wallpaper and notification bar colors. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gootz66

Nothing to crazy yet.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

And now, I'm done for a while.










mClock theme: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21114159&postcount=1235
icons: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/Windows-Glass-I-don-t-know-278162088


----------



## TinierTim

wicked4u2c said:


> Here is my old home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new home screen now.


What clock/battery widget is that? I love it.


----------



## bryannh

beardedspoooon said:


> And now, I'm done for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mClock theme: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1235
> icons: http://beardedspoooo...-know-278162088


could you post the background? and what rom are you on to get your softkeys to look like that? thanks!


----------



## wicked4u2c

rabaker07 said:


> Very nice... looks similar to my screen from last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rabaker07 at 2011-12-31
> 
> What color hex code are you using for your mods? Would probably look better and less cluttered without the google search box. That'll be my next step....


Following HEX color code: #FF33B5E5 - I'm not if I want to get rid of the search box, still wondering if I should flash that hack.


----------



## wicked4u2c

TinierTim said:


> What clock/battery widget is that? I love it.


*Battery Circle:* Circle Battery Widget
*Battery Stats:* Minimalistic Text


----------



## pmoradi2002




----------



## altimax98

Nova Launcher w/hidden white bar
Minimalist Text Clock
Pixel Rain LWP
AOKP 14 w/metro icons and center clock

There are hidden phone and messaging icons on the bottom and all my apps are in folders on the side docks 

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pmoradi2002

altimax98 said:


> Nova Launcher w/hidden white bar
> Minimalist Text Clock
> Pixel Rain LWP
> AOKP 14 w/metro icons and center clock
> 
> There are hidden phone and messaging icons on the bottom and all my apps are in folders on the side docks
> 
> Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


How did you move your clock on top?

More the question, where can I find AOKP 14?

EDIT: Found lol


----------



## tb7andro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shibbdroid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbdroid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

My little guy. And the wallpaper du jour.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

rabaker07 said:


> Question. When replacing the app icons above the soft keys (phone, people, message, browser), is there a way to use a single icon for the ICS folders? So instead of seeing the stacked icons that are used for folders, simply use a single icon? When you click the single icon, the ICS folder pops up with all the apps contained within....
> 
> anybody know how this could be done?


Only way I know is to use ADW. You can pick between I think 3 or 4 different folder styles. I use adw its flawless on ICS. I use to be a launcher pro guy. I wish adw just had the app drawer transition ICS has that would make it the perfect launcher imo. And I use to be so against ADW but the newer version Ander really put in the hours and its noticeable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gomorrah




----------



## sandfreak

Here's mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

gomorrah said:


>


What theme is that? Evoulver? And can you post that app drawer icon please. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gomorrah

Smcdo123 said:


> What theme is that? Evoulver? And can you post that app drawer icon please. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nah, its not a theme. Its just somethin I put together from some old framework I had made for my Evo. Here is a link for the app drawer icon:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10051019/com_android_launcher_all_apps_button.png


----------



## FilletMinion

Here's mine. I modded the wall myself, still running stock until Google music works on 4.0.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

A little bit of Zen. Running revolution HD with pop up softkeys. I posted this a while back. This time i changed clock and battery and weather. All beautiful Widgets.

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## JRJ442

Here's mine. = )


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

A.C.Sanchez said:


> My little guy. And the wallpaper du jour.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Had to just to play along. DX camera quality, my apologies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

In love with this layout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cornelious1212

axiom 2.4, 5 columns on Nova

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rabaker07

My Latest:









By rabaker07 at 2012-01-08

But something just isn't right. Maybe too much blue, too much white... too much alternation? Grrr...


----------



## rabaker07

gomorrah said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## AlpineM3

rabaker07 said:


> My Latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rabaker07 at 2012-01-08
> 
> But something just isn't right. Maybe too much blue, too much white... too much alternation? Grrr...


Pretty awesome set up....details?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123

FilletMinion said:


> Here's mine. I modded the wall myself, still running stock until Google music works on 4.0.3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google music does work on 4.0.3? Lolz
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xRogerxC

davidnc said:


>


Can I /we get a link to your wallpaper please?  
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

Smcdo123 said:


> Google music does work on 4.0.3? Lolz
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sure didn't on cm9 kang. It would play anything on my sd fine but force closes when trying to stream. If you are running a 4.0.3 rom that stream is working on let me know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

FilletMinion said:


> Sure didn't on cm9 kang. It would play anything on my sd fine but force closes when trying to stream. If you are running a 4.0.3 rom that stream is working on let me know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Rootzboat and gummynex both work. If you block ads in your rom it will NOT stream. Not sure why it wouldn't on CM9 kang

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

My latest.

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## FilletMinion

Smcdo123 said:


> Rootzboat and gummynex both work. If you block ads in your rom it will NOT stream. Not sure why it wouldn't on CM9 kang
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Damn I searched everywhere to find out why it wasn't working and never found it and it was the ad blocker! Well I guess that means I'm going to have to try out another rom. Thanks for the info and sorry for the off topic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bonk.


----------



## dogg94

Live blacked out nexus wallpaper, nova launcher 8 running axiom 2.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

FilletMinion said:


> Damn I searched everywhere to find out why it wasn't working and never found it and it was the ad blocker! Well I guess that means I'm going to have to try out another rom. Thanks for the info and sorry for the off topic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No problem. Glad I could help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanimal92

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rabaker07

wiseguychacon said:


> My latest.
> 
> Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


Wow.


----------



## rabaker07

Okay, I like this better. Colors work together.... but now I need to white or gray the status bar stuff....



Where do I start?

AOKP Toro 14 ROM
Franco Kernel
Minimalist Text with Android Clock font and lots of futzing (it's in the exact same spot as lockscreen, tyvm)
Circle Battery App (wish it was all as easy as this)
Beautiful Widgets: Weather Widget with VOS Glass (or something skin)
Nova Launcher with ADW theme: BBT black
Wallpaper from a pack floating around on XDA

I think I'm happy now...

ahh... I'll change it tomorrow...


----------



## Kirch21

My current setup, still loving the "stockish" look.

Latest AOKP build, with NOVA launcher.


----------



## stashtrey

love this wallpaper.....really shows the incredible display on this thing.

I want to change my soft keys but have been playing so much I am taking a break.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niminum

MR H3LLMAN said:


> In love with this layout.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


awesome wallpaper! Can u please share it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stashtrey

niminum said:


> awesome wallpaper! Can u please share it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you referring to my post?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

My simple one tonight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rabaker07

sabbotage said:


> My simple one tonight
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's sharp.

I really like the homescreens that leverage a sick wallpaper and have a little functionality brought in top and bottom.

The screen on this thing is it's greatest victory...


----------



## davidnc

xRogerxC said:


> Can I /we get a link to your wallpaper please?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sure here ya go, just copy and save to your phone. Then crop it to the way you want it to look on your phone


----------



## determinato

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JS0724

sabbotage said:


> My simple one tonight
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where did you get those dock icons?


----------



## gwwjpd

simple


----------



## sabbotage

JS0724 said:


> Where did you get those dock icons?


I cant remember, but here is the zip of them.

http://db.tt/uzrpxldB


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I... can't... stop... changing... things...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724

sabbotage said:


> I cant remember, but here is the zip of them.
> 
> http://db.tt/uzrpxldB


Thanks!


----------



## Clifton23

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh

AOKP B15
black exodus theme from xda


----------



## jabberwocky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## carpenter77

rabaker07 said:


> Okay, I like this better. Colors work together.... but now I need to white or gray the status bar stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I start?
> 
> AOKP Toro 14 ROM
> Franco Kernel
> Minimalist Text with Android Clock font and lots of futzing (it's in the exact same spot as lockscreen, tyvm)
> Circle Battery App (wish it was all as easy as this)
> Beautiful Widgets: Weather Widget with VOS Glass (or something skin)
> Nova Launcher with ADW theme: BBT black
> Wallpaper from a pack floating around on XDA
> 
> I think I'm happy now...
> 
> ahh... I'll change it tomorrow...


Awesome! I have to find that wallpaper


----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deidein

roman's AOKP Milestone 2
Blue Digi Battery mod by Zaphod-Beeblebrox
Franco Kernel v. 10 (scared of 11 after comments)
Nova Launcher
Some blue chrome icons I found online
Smart Shortcut icons created by Simple Text
Beautiful Widgets/Minimalistic Text


----------



## A1DR1K

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin




----------



## teddyblair

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschool1354

I like to keep it clean cut on my home screen. Its awesome being able to disable the divider between the dock and home screen real estate with Nova launcher... love this phone and the devs who support it.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dafryinpan

Simple and clean.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lukasz7m

I don't like having to much on the main screen so I decided to keep it simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

teddyblair said:


> View attachment 14391
> 
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


Lawl, using the same background. It's a good one.

Eh, quote fail?


----------



## Despyse

(dock icons are much clearer on the actual phone lol)


----------



## FilletMinion

one before bed








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture

Latest screen.


----------



## Gootz66

Dafryinpan said:


> Simple and clean.
> 
> View attachment 14435
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you find that wallpaper? Can you post please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark

Love those HD wallpapers.


----------



## lukasz7m

What is the name of that clock widget? I like the look 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lukasz7m

FilletMinion said:


> one before bed
> View attachment 14451
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What's the name if that clock widget? I like the look!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

Here's my latest. Can't seem to leave it alone lol...


----------



## Gabiola1

Trying new set ups

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dafryinpan

Gootz66 said:


> Where did you find that wallpaper? Can you post please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gootz66

Dafryinpan said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks a bunch!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrierB

http://db.tt/1AHAsHhV


----------



## beehiveblack

Im an uber minimalist.
Long press in home to open app drawer
Miui battery mod










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## papstar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlameSpaz

This is mine so far... Still a WIP
























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Thand

_- Pixel Rain LWP 
- Circle Battery Widget 
- Minimalistic Text Widget(s) 
- Pure Grid Calandar 
- Minimal Reader Pro 
- Nova Launcher_


----------



## FilletMinion

lukasz7m said:


> What's the name if that clock widget? I like the look!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's advanced clock widget with the android clock font. Could do the same with minimalistic text I just like the mirror option on the advanced clock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

sabbotage said:


> I cant remember, but here is the zip of them.
> 
> http://db.tt/uzrpxldB


The zip you posted for the icons work on any rom?

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## litso

Bad Radio said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I like, share the wall?


----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tyloud78

gwwjpd said:


> View attachment 14518
> View attachment 14519
> View attachment 14520
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What clock skin are you using if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomb!e

xRogerxC said:


> Here's my latest. Can't seem to leave it alone lol...
> 
> View attachment 14465


Got a link to the icons? I like 'em.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Nothing much going on on mine.


----------



## gwwjpd

tyloud78 said:


> What clock skin are you using if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's Beautiful Widgets. I don't remember what skin I took the numbers from. But, I've zipped up the images for ya.
http://dl.dropbox.co...romeNumbers.zip
Download the file, extract the images, go to /sdcard/SpeedSoftware/Extracted/ go into the extracted file, copy all the images. Navigate to /mnt/sdcard/data/beautifulwidgets/skins/ go into whatever clock you want to put them in, then paste.
A reboot may or may not be needed, I don't remember.

Edit: I am using Root Explorer to do this.


----------



## tyloud78

Blue crazy...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gwwjpd

tyloud78 said:


> Blue crazy...lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You have the same problem I had, the only skin I found with chrome numbers, were on a flip clock, even transparent I can see those black lines. Try my above post and it will get rid of those black flipper lines in the middle of your numbers.


----------



## tyloud78

gwwjpd said:


> You have the same problem I had, the only skin I found with chrome numbers, were on a flip clock, even transparent I can see those black lines. Try my above post and it will get rid of those black flipper lines in the middle of your numbers.


Worked like a charm. Thanks!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

wiseguychacon said:


> The zip you posted for the icons work on any rom?
> 
> Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


Yeah they are just png images. You need a launcher that let's you change icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

Zomb!e said:


> Got a link to the icons? I like 'em.


Hi Zomb!e. Actually, I am using ADW Ex for my launcher. The icons are part of the default theme for ADW Ex. I just modified each one individually in ADW, and then there's an option to use a dynamic tint to the icons where you can pick the color you want to use. As far as the icons for battery temp, cpu speed and usage, etc, they are made using Elixir 2 and Elixir 2 Widgets. You'll really like Elixir 2, the main app provides a ton of information about your phone system, apps, memory usage and alot more. Hope that helps, and if you have any questions about setting up anything, just send me a PM, I'll be glad to help







.


----------



## rohdawg

Despyse said:


> (dock icons are much clearer on the actual phone lol)


Could you share this wall please? TIA


----------



## Despyse

Updated for today


----------



## Despyse

rohdawg said:


> Could you share this wall please? TIA


Glad to see someone liked it! lol, because i made it xD. Here ya go:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3


----------



## jeff5891

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kancerstick

Despyse said:


> Updated for today


that is FARKING BADASS!! more info please!!


----------



## dukins

Trying to go for the minimal look. Got brave enough to show a few!


----------



## rohdawg

Despyse said:


> Glad to see someone liked it! lol, because i made it xD. Here ya go:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


Using it now, thanks again.


----------



## iPois0n

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic

Swyped from my Nexus.


----------



## ChuckDz3

xRogerxC said:


> Here's my latest. Can't seem to leave it alone lol...
> 
> View attachment 14465


Icons? Nice work


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse

Kancerstick said:


> that is FARKING BADASS!! more info please!!


Using AOKP milestone 2. Everything else was made by me lol. The blue triangle lockscreen, the blue vibrate icon, the wallpaper, and the shape-navbar.


----------



## rohdawg

Despyse said:


> Using AOKP milestone 2. Everything else was made by me lol. The blue triangle lockscreen, the blue vibrate icon, the wallpaper, and the shape-navbar.


Any chance you could mod your wall? Blue X like it is but with the background done black?


----------



## Kancerstick

Despyse said:


> Using AOKP milestone 2. Everything else was made by me lol. The blue triangle lockscreen, the blue vibrate icon, the wallpaper, and the shape-navbar.


i love the triangle / square / circle / X thing going on.. reminds me of playstation lol. Would love it if youd release your theme. Im also running aokp


----------



## Despyse

Kancerstick said:


> i love the triangle / square / circle / X thing going on.. reminds me of playstation lol. Would love it if youd release your theme. Im also running aokp


i would love to release my themes lol, but i dont know how to make flashable .zip files.... if someone would like to teach me, then i would be glad XD. im a graphics designer, so i like making my own stuff


----------



## rohdawg

Despyse said:


> i would love to release my themes lol, but i dont know how to make flashable .zip files.... if someone would like to teach me, then i would be glad XD. im a graphics designer, so i like making my own stuff


Well, while you're learning to do that so you can become a themer and add to the party......can you put a couple alternate versions of your great wallpaper? I know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## xRogerxC

ChuckDz3 said:


> Icons? Nice work


Hey Chuck. Actually, I'm just using ADW Ex launcher, and the icons are part of the stock theme. I just used the option to perform graphical tinting of the icons. Also, the icons for battery temp, memory, etc are setup using Elixir 2 app, and Elixir 2 Widgets.


----------



## Rodeojones

dukins said:


> Trying to go for the minimal look. Got brave enough to show a few!


Might you share where you found the wallpapers - specifically the one with the bridge and the one with the chain links?


----------



## GrapeApe

http://i.imgur.com/xUmqU.png


----------



## thephoenixwave

beardedspoooon said:


> Nothing much going on on mine.


What soft key mod are you using?


----------



## JRJ442

Here's mine = )


----------



## Heartbreak

What service do you use to host the picture? I keep getting the broken link image.


----------



## nerdslogic

Swyped from my Nexus.


----------



## CZonin




----------



## micro23




----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin

micro23 said:


>


I see you liked my template lol


----------



## AlpineM3

micro23 said:


>


Details? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic

Showing a little android spirit









Swyped from my Nexus.


----------



## cottongin

What a good night








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rohdawg

I like it.....

Minimalistic Text time
random wall
Icons by thaphlash


----------



## Heartbreak

I really like ICS cyan. 
Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## houseboatwayne




----------



## FilletMinion

New transparent status and navigation mod!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## evilkal




----------



## 2mnydgs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002

evilkal said:


>


What's that weather app called?


----------



## AlpineM3

pmoradi2002 said:


> What's that weather app called?


That's beautiful Widgets weather with a weather skin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gomorrah




----------



## prsnlcrcl

gomorrah said:


>


Nice work!!! What softkeys are you using? I like the reflection.


----------



## GrapeApe

z0mbiexx said:


> my current setup... pretty minimal


love that wallpaper. care to share?


----------



## yamaha83

FilletMinion said:


> New transparent status and navigation mod!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


where did you get that transparent mod?? please share!!


----------



## gomorrah

prsnlcrcl said:


> Nice work!!! What softkeys are you using? I like the reflection.


Thanks man. I got them from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15078-softkeys-softkey-collection/


----------



## wiseguychacon

I have my new setup. Here it is! Hope you guys like it as much as I do. Sticking with ICS color scheme. I'm using milestone 2 with atticus softkey mod and honeycomb battery mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zwylde

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac

Took some ideas from this thread... This is what I have currently...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Awexit76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

Mine for today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## freestylee30

My first go at this:









edit 1 - dangit, tried to edit this to make it smaller, lol

edit 2 - got it, I think...


----------



## xhaxol

Here is mine. On fire!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

nevsdad said:


> I've been following rootz wiki on Twitter for about a year so why wouldn't I join the forum... much respect for these guys.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Here ya go

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/15099-[MOD]-Transparent--Status-bar-Navigation-Bar-Dock-|AOKP|CND|
[MOD] Transparent -Status bar-Navigation Bar-Dock |AOKP|CND|
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lyxdeslic

sabbotage said:


> Mine for today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. I keep seeing those beautiful icons (glass orb style). Can someone direct me to where I can find them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sabbotage

Lyxdeslic said:


> Gorgeous. I keep seeing those beautiful icons (glass orb style). Can someone direct me to where I can find them? Thanks in advance.


http://db.tt/uzrpxldB


----------



## beachbumdeac

Sticking with this for a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic

sabbotage said:


> http://db.tt/uzrpxldB


God bless your soul. Thanks cuzzin


----------



## Lyxdeslic

Alright, stupid questions incoming --

1.) Is it possible to apply icon packages without flashing a custom launcher? I'd like to keep "stock" ICS (at least the one contained in AOKP). If so, how? Where do I place these icon packs? When I did this with previous phones, I always used ADW or GoLauncher, which I'd hate to do on ICS since ICS is just...so...pretty.

2.) Is it possible to move or replace the app-drawer launcher middle button on AOKP?

Thanks guys. <3


----------



## chewy74

anyone have a good set of text icons they would care to share


----------



## pmoradi2002




----------



## ChuckDz3

My minimalistic set up for now... (still a work in progess)

Some of the circles are circle launcher for my most used apps


----------



## sandfreak

1.) Is it possible to apply icon packages without flashing a custom launcher? I'd like to keep "stock" ICS (at least the one contained in AOKP). If so, how? Where do I place these icon packs? When I did this with previous phones, I always used ADW or GoLauncher, which I'd hate to do on ICS since ICS is just...so...pretty.

2.) Is it possible to move or replace the app-drawer launcher middle button on AOKP?

Thanks guys.

AOKP comes with nova launcher now which is just like ICS, and you can change the icons with it and the app drawer icon can be changed and moved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Was quoting lyxdeslic there, some reason the RW app is giving me trouble tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

ChuckDz3 said:


> My minimalistic set up for now... (still a work in progess)
> 
> Some of the circles are circle launcher for my most used apps
> 
> View attachment 14869


Very nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## glomar916

Cant get away from the stock live wallpaper...


----------



## Lyxdeslic

sandfreak said:


> Was quoting lyxdeslic there, some reason the RW app is giving me trouble tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I installed Nova...very impressed. However, I cannot find the option to implement custom icons. I appreciate the help and I'm looking forward to posting some screenies here (sorry if I'm taking the thread on a slight tangent).


----------



## Snow02

Lyxdeslic said:


> I installed Nova...very impressed. However, I cannot find the option to implement custom icons. I appreciate the help and I'm looking forward to posting some screenies here (sorry if I'm taking the thread on a slight tangent).


Long press on the icon you want to change. Choose edit. Tap the icon to change it.


----------



## sprovo

still working on it. got a few more things to work on.


----------



## dadroid08

Like yours, hears mine.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadroid08

How did you get those icons?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

dadroid08 said:


> Like yours, hears mine.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


What is that widget with all of the gauges?


----------



## ExiledThemer

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer

My current and favorite. Ics style










Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Perk27

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gootz66

ExiledThemer said:


> My current and favorite. Ics style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Love those wallpapers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

Where did you guys get the accurate battery mod?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture

This weeks screen.


----------



## Spazzymz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drtchocky

Today...









- - - - - -
Redemption ROM 1.0.3
ADW Metrostation Icons
Beautiful Widgets Weather Home (4X1)
Minimalist Text (Clock)


----------



## PB&J

dr_venture said:


> This weeks screen.


Nice setup. Can you share your icons please?


----------



## dr_venture

PB&J said:


> Nice setup. Can you share your icons please?


Yes sir.

http://tinyurl.com/7ygrxwy


----------



## chrisjm00

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890

my newest screen for this week


----------



## GangstaGeekinLOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse

This was from yesterday. The red one eventually started to hurt my eyes o-o lol, so I made a complete white one.


----------



## kshen1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J

dr_venture said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/7ygrxwy


Thanks!

Here's mine. Just put it together a few hrs ago










Icons: iPhonius 
Clock & date widget: Minimalistic Text
Music widget: Music Mod
Calendar widget: Pure Grid Calendar


----------



## Seano

PB&J said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's mine. Just put it together a few hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icons: iPhonius
> Clock & date widget: Minimalistic Text
> Music widget: Music Mod
> Calendar widget: Pure Grid Calendar


nice. would you share that wallpaper?


----------



## nerdslogic

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## sixstringedmatt

sabbotage said:


> Mine for today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Amazing. Mind sharing the wallpaper? What weather widget is that?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

nerdslogic said:


> Swyped from the Nexus


I have this wallpaper on my arch laptop. Love it.


----------



## GatorsUF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kwinders

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

In love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lyxdeslic

MR H3LLMAN said:


> In love.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I would love it if you could tell me the setup. Wallpaper link, clock and font and how you set it up, and how you got that lovely blue background behind the dock icons. I'd really appreciate it...so in love!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik




----------



## kbrian

Still working on mine but what mine is so far


----------



## JayrFlow

*edit: sorry double post*


----------



## JayrFlow

Love this









I don't know why it uploaded twice -.-


----------



## AlpineM3

GatorsUF said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What clock widget is that, nice setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

A work in progress


----------



## GatorsUF

AlpineM3 said:


> What clock widget is that, nice setup
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


mClock (market) with Sayit theme

Google Sayit for mclock


----------



## FilletMinion

Missing miui

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PB&J

Seano said:


> Missing miui


Same here. Can't wait till it's fully functional with themes.
What clock widget are you using?


----------



## jrock7885

My setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rustypixel

Mine. With some custom touches to suit.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Barf said:


> A work in progress


Digging them icons man! Sweet shot.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Barf

zach.discgolf said:


> Digging them icons man! Sweet shot.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Thanks. Got em on droidpirate, called retro something if you wanna search for em. Don't have the link anymore or I'd post it for ya.


----------



## YelraH777

Here is mine

When i scroll right it shows the orange fist on fire and when you scroll to the left it shows the fist in blue on fire










I'm using GummyNex 5.6
Imoseyon Minimalist Kernal 1.6.6
Nova Launcher beta 12


----------



## notimportant

Crazy simple but its sooo nice. I love it. I've got all my most used apps added to the scroll-able apps bar.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

PB&J said:


> Sure. HERE you go.
> 
> Same here. Can't wait till it's fully functional with themes.
> What clock widget are you using?


Advanced clock widget pro
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I have finally found the perfect, clean, semi-minimal setup I've been searching for (almost) I'm goin to throw the wallpaper into photoshop and take out the nasty black bar at the bottom and make it white. If anybody is interested pm me and I'll email it to you once I'm done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

And here's the more refined version.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

MR H3LLMAN said:


> And here's the more refined version.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


That looks clean, hook it up with wallpaper and specs!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer

Nice Mr hellman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

My buddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solid009

My current work in progress

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333

Gummynex rom with transparent nav bar mod, and nova launcher with a few mods as well.


----------



## nklenchik

notimportant said:


> Crazy simple but its sooo nice. I love it. I've got all my most used apps added to the scroll-able apps bar.


Big tushy quote lol. Where'd you get the icon pack from?


----------



## nerdslogic

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

AlpineM3 said:


> That looks clean, hook it up with wallpaper and specs!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'll post it later on tonight! Stuck at work and its busy...

For everything else. I'm running Codename with a 5x5 launcher with disabled persist google search. I centered my clock and made it white. Made all my folders and placed in bottom row. I have minimalistic text with dpi for text set between 31 and 40. Also made the text grey. On top of that I have fancy widgets with the ICS lock screen theme on it. I went through and hid the background and also changed widget text color to grey as well... I believe that is all...

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## naturalstamina

I dont like going through these threads then not being able to figure out what they are using (defeats the purpose of these home screen threads IMO, so here we go...)

AOKP B19 + Black and Cyan Theme (gsxrdon) + MetaMorph MMS + Metamorph softkeys w/reflection + Minimalist Text (used layout from article found on google) + Pixel Rain LWP (Thanks to Zak for color scheme)


----------



## gwwjpd

Can anyone tell me the name of the widget with the gauges?


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad

My current set up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## benmgp

After looking at a lot of these screen shots, it looks like I am one of the few that likes to access certain apps without going into a folder on the home screen.


----------



## Marcismo55

Bad Radio said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing that wall please?


----------



## notimportant

nklenchik said:


> Big tushy quote lol. Where'd you get the icon pack from?


http://yankoa.deviantart.com/art/MetroStation-183210118

Some I made myself, but those are what it all comes from.


----------



## NewAge

AOKP B19 with Nova launcher and fatsix transparency mod, Advanced clock widget and minimalistic text









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## superchunkwii

ignore me please.....


----------



## wiseguychacon

Here my new one!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

NewAge said:


> AOKP B19 with Nova launcher and fatsix transparency mod, Advanced clock widget and minimalistic text
> 
> View attachment 15202
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Couldn't help but notice you live in Missoula. I used to live in Kalispell haha. But how are you making minimalistic text look like that at the top?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hoppermi

ViciousMIUI, BW, Wizz Widgets for my feeds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii

lol, I realized my error.... just need to read the error more carefully. Site doesn't like URLs to google+.

My screen is just a simple basic layout.


----------



## ExiledThemer

Mine lately. Tool concert...can't wait










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston Lane

Name


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Aokp 19 black nitro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Word up.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse

might make a theme, idk yet...


----------



## wiseguychacon

Despyse said:


> might make a theme, idk yet...


yellow would he SICK!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Here's mine for today! Gonna keep for a while. 
Milestone2
4x5 mod no search for more screen space 
Milestone special mod for notification bar.
Dark matter HD icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

As always, feel free to pm me if you like my setup and I'll give you an exact description of how to replicate it. I'll also do my best to fill requests for custom wallpapers if anyone wants one made! Today's theme.

Sent from the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## Kias

Here's another one for the collection!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainosand

For today









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

gwwjpd said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the widget with the gauges?


i would also still like to know what these gauges are. I've searched the market high and low and can't find anything that looks like that....


----------



## chrisjm00

This is mine for the time being.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sydneycooper1979

Simple and clean









Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh

Despyse said:


> might make a theme, idk yet...


do it! id love the white one for aokp!


----------



## Kirch21

Current setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thand

Going to try my best to stick with the same setup for more than a day:


----------



## nklenchik

What's the widget on the very left screen?


----------



## Rodeojones

Thand said:


> Going to try my best to stick with the same setup for more than a day:


Love that wallpaper. Mind sharing?

And is the screen on the right PureGrid Calendar widget? How about the info above it? Looks like Minimalist Text. Is it?


----------



## Thand

nklenchik said:


> Love that wallpaper. Mind sharing?
> 
> And is the screen on the right PureGrid Calendar widget? How about the info above it? Looks like Minimalist Text. Is it?


I got that wallpaper, plus a bunch of other great ones from here: http://euphoricarythmia.com/showthread.php?t=31291. That one in particular is the 6th one in the first post.

And yes, the widgets on the right are PureGrid Calendar and Minimalistic Text.


----------



## gwwjpd

sabbotage said:


> i would also still like to know what these gauges are. I've searched the market high and low and can't find anything that looks like that....


PhoneMeter.lite (free) and Pro (.99)

https://market.andro...GVyLmxpdGUiXQ..


----------



## Gabiola1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888

I haven't changed how mine look(except for wallpaper) since my first days of having the OG Droid
Main-







Left-







Right-







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

Thand said:


> Minimal Reader
> 
> I got that wallpaper, plus a bunch of other great ones from here: http://euphoricarythmia.com/showthread.php?t=31291. That one in particular is the 6th one in the first post.
> 
> And yes, the widgets on the right are PureGrid Calendar and Minimalistic Text.


Thanks. That's a great collection of wallpapers.

What skin are you using for the calendar?


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## jbart

o Launcher Ex theme


----------



## Thand

Rodeojones said:


> Thanks. That's a great collection of wallpapers.
> 
> What skin are you using for the calendar?


"MattedBlue (Mack Kaswell)"


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MyComputerDoctor

Today's screen shot..


----------



## JDBarlow

Today's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

Sent from a CoD3NaM3d-AnDrOiD/TH3ORIZ3D GN3XLT3


----------



## maha1o

Thand said:


> Going to try my best to stick with the same setup for more than a day:


what calendar widget are u using? btw +1 for shoryuken.com


----------



## Thand

maha1o said:


> what calendar widget are u using? btw +1 for shoryuken.com


SRK all day!

The widget is called Pure Grid calendar.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Today's flavor!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chevyrado14

Wallpaper: http://i.imgur.com/rZ3Km.png


----------



## CZonin




----------



## jeff5891

nunyazz said:


>


+1 on being from Baton Rouge. im there as well. got to love 77degrees in the winter


----------



## Synaptic13

Sent from a CoD3NaM3d-AnDrOiD/TH3ORIZ3D GN3XLT3


----------



## houseboatwayne




----------



## chewy74

Mind sharing the icons set (dock bar below)?

Thanks man!



Thand said:


> Going to try my best to stick with the same setup for more than a day:


----------



## yamaha83

CZonin said:


>


i like this one!!


----------



## yamaha83

Despyse said:


> might make a theme, idk yet...


i would rock the yellow for sure!!


----------



## jeff5891

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thand

chewy74 said:


> Mind sharing the icons set (dock bar below)?
> 
> Thanks man!


Basically made them with this: Simple Text

After installing, long press and release an icon (in Nova Launcher), then hit Edit > tap on the icon > ADW Icon Pack > simple.


----------



## sabbotage

Thand said:


> Basically made them with this: Simple Text
> 
> After installing, long press and release an icon (in Nova Launcher), then hit Edit > tap on the icon > ADW Icon Pack > simple.


Wow that's a sweet app! Thanks for posting this!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobi25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thand

Decided to make my simple layout even SIMPLER:










Very (unintentionally) Tron-esque, I know. I really just dig the deep black of the display and like seeing the different desktops "emerge" from the abyss with the Card Stack scroll effect in Nova Launcher.


----------



## Schoat333

Thand said:


> Decided to make my simple layout even SIMPLER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very (unintentionally) Tron-esque, I know. I really just dig the deep black of the display and like seeing the different desktops "emerge" from the abyss with the Card Stack scroll effect in Nova Launcher.


 very nice! Now you just need text softkeys. I have some if you want the .png's.


----------



## gixxertriplezero

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

This is me.


----------



## Thand

Schoat333 said:


> very nice! Now you just need text softkeys. I have some if you want the .png's.


Thanks! I really appreciate the offer, but I have no desire to mess with my softkeys. I have no logical explanation as to why.


----------



## Schoat333

Thand said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate the offer, but I have no desire to mess with my softkeys. I have no logical explanation as to why.


lol no prob. They do look good tho.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

NewAge said:


> AOKP B19 with Nova launcher and fatsix transparency mod, Advanced clock widget and minimalistic text
> 
> View attachment 15202
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amazing! Minimal text for the weather and all I imagine?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Today's setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NegativeOne13

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NegativeOne13

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Radio

Much nicer presentation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii

NegativeOne13 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So your wife asks you to "stop by store after work" a couple hours ago and you ignore her. You sir are real man. Force her to get her tushy to the damn store!!


----------



## Gabiola1

Aokp20

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

Gabiola1 said:


> Aokp20
> 
> Very nice! What icon set is that? And are those soft key reflections part of aokp 20?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

Thanks. That is adw launcher with 'illest' icon set by kgill. The reflection icons are part of the fast glow mod by jackstraw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

superchunkwii said:


> So your wife asks you to "stop by store after work" a couple hours ago and you ignore her. You sir are real man. Force her to get her tushy to the damn store!!


hahahahaha. post of the day.


----------



## Barf

Bad Radio said:


> Much nicer presentation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Digging that wallpaper.


----------



## esoomenona

Well I never thought I'd do this, but here it is. Maybe not as fancy or well planned as others but functional to me. Also, note that the top is open space to place things, I just haven't found anything to put there yet.








Sent from my Galaxy Sexus LTE using RootzWiki


----------



## PB&J

Gabiola1 said:


> Aokp20
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is pretty nice. Is that a MIUI type battery bar above your soft keys?


----------



## chrisjm00

Gabiola1 said:


> Aokp20
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How did you get the dock in your post?


----------



## Barf

PB&J said:


> This is pretty nice. Is that a MIUI type battery bar above your soft keys?


I believe its a new option in AOKP, no need to flash the MIUI mod, iirc.


----------



## questioncom

Here are my three screens. I prefer an empty home screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lthelwpn

Still a work in progress.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

Bad Radio said:


> Much nicer presentation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Looks sick. How'd you color the "divider" of your launcher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NegativeOne13

superchunkwii said:


> So your wife asks you to "stop by store after work" a couple hours ago and you ignore her. You sir are real man. Force her to get her tushy to the damn store!!


Did I post my call log? Sometimes people call other people thus defeating the purpose of texting back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff5891

Made some changes by adding a theme that just came out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

Double post


----------



## Gabiola1

I downloaded the dock. Hit me up and I'll link you. The miui battery bar above the soft keys is standard on new aokp b20.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Winston Lane

Someone posted the idea and I liked it so much I borrowed it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nerdslogic

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

Functional


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I love this damn phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gasparov

Getting great battery life using gummynex and franco's kernel.


----------



## Bad Radio

WormDoes said:


> Looks sick. How'd you color the "divider" of your launcher?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is the miui battery bar above the soft keys and it is standard on new aokp b20


----------



## jrock7885

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock7885

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Tweaked a few things including nav buttons and I love the simplicity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Today's









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JS0724

Here's today's. Showing some Rootzwiki love.


----------



## JS0724

Ironic that I posted this at the same time Natemz did. Got the wallpaper from you. Thanks. Did you post the blue one from your ss on Zedge too? I didn't see it when I was looking.


----------



## NatemZ

JS0724 said:


> Ironic that I posted this at the same time Natemz did. Got the wallpaper from you. Thanks. Did you post the blue one from your ss on Zedge too? I didn't see it when I was looking.


lol. No but its here on the site in the wallpapers section.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JS0724

Natemz said:


> lol. No but its here on the site in the wallpapers section.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks. Did u make them? If so, nice work. The "built in dock image" looks great.


----------



## NatemZ

JS0724 said:


> Thanks. Did u make them? If so, nice work. The "built in dock image" looks great.


I did. thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dukins

Natemz said:


> Today's
> 
> View attachment 15593
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hey Nate do you mind making an old blackberry friend this blue one with out the rootzwiki purty please lol?


----------



## NatemZ

dukins said:


> Hey Nate do you mind making an old blackberry friend this blue one with out the rootzwiki purty please lol?


Sure. Check* here*


----------



## pmoradi2002

JS0724 said:


> Here's today's. Showing some Rootzwiki love.
> 
> View attachment 15596


That's dope, whats the hex for that color?


----------



## brainfire

lthelwpn said:


> Still a work in progress.


Love the transparent clock. What is it?


----------



## midnight assassin

Todays
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalstamina

Thand said:


> Decided to make my simple layout even SIMPLER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very (unintentionally) Tron-esque, I know. I really just dig the deep black of the display and like seeing the different desktops "emerge" from the abyss with the Card Stack scroll effect in Nova Launcher.


Anyone know the calendar widget on the right screen?


----------



## superchunkwii

NegativeOne13 said:


> Did I post my call log? Sometimes people call other people thus defeating the purpose of texting back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was only kidding. No reason to get defensive. O_O


----------



## rohdawg

wallpaper http://savedelete.co...oes-series.html

icons http://thaphlash.deviantart.com/

clock https://market.andro...nimaltext&hl=en


----------



## rohdawg

jeff5891 said:


> Made some changes by adding a theme that just came out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That looks great with that theme. Is that Sonnys "tangerine"?


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## prsnlcrcl

naturalstamina said:


> Anyone know the calendar widget on the right screen?


I could be wrong, but I believe that is Pure Calendar Widget (https://market.android.com/details?id=org.koxx.pure_calendar&hl=en). I use it and love it.


----------



## wiseguychacon

New one!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tjbomb3r

AOKP build 20, ADWex, matte ics icons, Trinity kernel, softkey mod pixels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thand

naturalstamina said:


> Anyone know the calendar widget on the right screen?


Pure Grid calendar widget


----------



## chrisjm00

Finally got it how I want. For today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _JakeRyan

Rockin some orange this week


----------



## stev3m

Not a whole lot done yet
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Loving these wallpapers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeff5891

rohdawg said:


> That looks great with that theme. Is that Sonnys "tangerine"?


Yes it is. He has made some great themes so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## enori

Here's my homescreen:


----------



## stev3m

enori said:


> Here's my homescreen:


 I really like this. Where did you get the colored bottom buttons and the Droid battery icon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## enori

Sent you pm with links


----------



## monky_1

Simply simple


----------



## stev3m

had some more time to mess with things. Bit sleeker looking now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djsturm

Here is my superclean style

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BFirebird101

enori said:


> Here's my homescreen:


Can I have the link for the nexus icon too? It's awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## enori

There you go: http://cl.ly/3S130F0B0t1C0l1q143y
I applied it using nova launcher.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Updated: icons and weather let me know what you guys think.
Sent from living room wall.

Info:
Nova launcher beta 13
Icons honey grayscale ADW theme
Wallpaper can't remember.







got from backgrounds box I think.
font from rom toolbox by jrummy16 its in the market.
Weather and clock is beautiful Widgets
Clock is simply elegant by kynolin
Weather called vos cardboard by vostrodomus.
That what I remember. Enjoy!


----------



## BFirebird101

wiseguychacon said:


> Updated: icons and weather let me know what you guys think.
> Sent from living room wall.


Woah how did you change the font of your clock? That's awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

BFirebird101 said:


> Woah how did you change the font of your clock? That's awesome
> Edit: rom toolbox will change entire phones font its in the market by the way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


if your talking about the centered clock I used rom tool box and installed the caviar dreams font. The larger clock is beautiful Widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zero neck

BFirebird101 said:


> Woah how did you change the font of your clock? That's awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not my screenshot but that looks like beautiful widgets superclock ICS theme. SUKU makes the Home clock widget ics themes, forget who makes the superclock ones.


----------



## wiseguychacon

zero neck said:


> Not my screenshot but that looks like beautiful widgets superclock ICS theme. SUKU makes the Home clock widget ics themes, forget who makes the superclock ones.


yeah its beautiful Widgets but the clock is called simply elegant by kynolin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChuckDz3

Here's my minimalistic for today. I really like the ICS blue 









The Blues were off in that one ^ idk why?









This is actually how it looks ^


----------



## Synaptic13

Sent from a CoD3NaM3d-AnDrOiD/TH3ORIZ3D GN3XLT3


----------



## wiseguychacon

Updated: 
New pic with softkeys.
Info:
Nova launcher beta 13
Icons honey grayscale ADW theme
Wallpaper can't remember.







got from backgrounds box I think.
font from rom toolbox by jrummy16 its in the market.
Weather and clock is beautiful Widgets
Clock is simply elegant by kynolin
Weather called vos cardboard by vostrodomus.
Tangerine Theme by sonny
OSCIblue softkeys from atticus thread

That what I remember. Enjoy

Sent from my Living Room Wall.


----------



## stev3m

ChuckDz3 said:


> Here's my minimalistic for today. I really like the ICS blue
> 
> View attachment 15727
> 
> 
> The Blues were off in that one ^ idk why?
> 
> View attachment 15729
> 
> 
> This is actually how it looks ^


 I can't seem to find any soft keys and yours are damn sexy. Where can I find them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr

Has anyone seen the wallpaper of the nexus logo where all 4 colors are made of smoke? I saw it in a thread awhile back and I can't find it now. Thanks


----------



## reverepats

Few I'm jumping around from.



























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3

stev3m said:


> I can't seem to find any soft keys and yours are damn sexy. Where can I find them?


I found them over here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582
There's a whole bunch to chose from. And flashing through metamorph couldn't be simpler


----------



## alphanu22




----------



## JDM RICE

alphanu22 said:


>


I absolutely LOVE your setup! Care to share the specs of your setup?


----------



## wiseguychacon

> Here's my minimalistic for today. I really like the ICS blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus.jpg
> 
> The Blues were off in that one ^ idk why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2012-01-26-02-42-45.png
> 
> This is actually how it looks ^
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any soft keys and yours are damn sexy. Where can I find them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Go to themes thread atticus has those softkeys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alphanu22

JDM RICE said:


> I absolutely LOVE your setup! Care to share the specs of your setup?


Nova Launcher
minimalistic text
Audio Manager
Simple text


----------



## dakoop

reverepats said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I want this
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr

Dark 2.6.1 Nova launcher battery and signal mods








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## pmoradi2002

alphanu22 said:


> Nova Launcher minimalistic text Audio Manager Simple text


What skin is your Audio Manager?


----------



## wideopn11

simple home screen.


----------



## knok

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xr4ti

Finally messed with my screen, kanged some stuff from what I have seen here. Turned my softkeys black so you can't see them let's see the technologically challenged wife snoop through my phone now!


----------



## pmoradi2002

xr4ti said:


> Finally messed with my screen, kanged some stuff from what I have seen here. Turned my softkeys black so you can't see them let's see the technologically challenged wife snoop through my phone now!


I liked your setup, until I saw the "iPhone home" button.

SHAME ON YOU


----------



## alphanu22

pmoradi2002 said:


> What skin is your Audio Manager?


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.smartandroidapps.audiowidgetpro.themes.ICS.EQ.Am.Skin


----------



## NatemZ

Repin' the Five Fingers today.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Some are already doing this but its great when people post details along with their pics.

Rom, mods, launcher, icon pack, Widgets, etc..

Hypocritical because I didn't way back when I posted my screen lol. Didn't think of it back then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

AOKP 19, Circle battery mod, beautiful Widgets, set CPU, simple text for icons, ubermusic, audio manager, plume.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grinch

mine:


----------



## Bad Radio

Monkey business.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepersMister

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Still keeping things as minimal as possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

Bad Radio said:


> Monkey business.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can I get a link to that wallpaper? That's awesome.


----------



## Gabiola1

xr4ti said:


> Finally messed with my screen, kanged some stuff from what I have seen here. Turned my softkeys black so you can't see them let's see the technologically challenged wife snoop through my phone now!


What icons are you using?


----------



## Bad Radio

madzozs said:


> Can I get a link to that wallpaper? That's awesome.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalstamina

http://t.co/VFMBbKiZ
http://t.co/jOkqyCWM


----------



## m9119127

What icons are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Ehhh, this is my lame attempt to theme and use Gimp lol

The question is... Yay or Nay?

Should this go in Deviantart?


----------



## Zalyia38

DroidOnRoids said:


> Ehhh, this is my lame attempt to theme and use Gimp lol
> 
> The question is... Yay or Nay?
> 
> Should this go in Deviantart?


Yes yes! I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ljungberg3

droidnp said:


> Here is my nothing major.


What clock/weather widget is that? i love it


----------



## CZonin

Win.


----------



## sabbotage

Simple screen for today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## A1DR1K

ljungberg3 said:


> What clock/weather widget is that? i love it


Looks like beautiful widgets to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff5891

What I'm rockn in today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thand

yawdapaah said:


> Is there an SRK thread/group I'm unaware of? I recently found out faux123 plays SF4 as well.


No, but I feel like there should be.


----------



## cebosound

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cebosound

Decided to clean it up a little bit more. I need to figure out how to customize the buttons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cebosound

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deadly_v2

Minimalistic look and I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## A1DR1K

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S




----------



## Inkdaddy66

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J

sabbotage said:


> Simple screen for today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice. What's that clock widget?


----------



## sabbotage

PB&J said:


> Nice. What's that clock widget?


Its beautiful Widgets with a roboto clock skin.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## mild7intl

Omg I have been looking for a stock battery in 1%increments but ommmmffg there's too many I can't find it. I want WHITE color nitro had one in non 1% and someone pointed me here. Please help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Today's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zalyia38

Simple and clean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## RageXicity

Rom: AOKP http://rootzwiki.com...uild-21-jan-26/
Kernel: Franco http://rootzwiki.com...d-colorcontrol/
Theme: Black Exodus http://rootzwiki.com...p-b21-gummynex/

Beautiful Widgets and Simple Text app


----------



## RMarkwald

AOKP v21

wp clock live wallpaper

Black Exodus 3.6 by Nitroz


----------



## Siciliano




----------



## Wessiide

http://www.imgur.com/mP5Vu.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## litso

DroidOnRoids said:


> Ehhh, this is my lame attempt to theme and use Gimp lol
> 
> The question is... Yay or Nay?
> 
> Should this go in Deviantart?


I like it man, is that Pure Grid calendar?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

litso said:


> I like it man, is that Pure Grid calendar?


The Calender widget is called Agenda Widget and it's free from the Market. I highly recommend it because it's free and highly customizable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## czeph

gunderwear said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I like that screenie - care to share how-to?


----------



## Schoat333

Going green


----------



## davey11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids

What do you think?


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rohdawg

DroidOnRoids said:


> What do you think?


Nice job


----------



## wiseguychacon

Had to share my new one enjoy!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear

I like how most people feel how i feel haha. I love a clean and open home screen. my side screens have most my important stuff. bugs me when I see home screens full of apps... I am sure you can guess what that reminds me of haha


----------



## TheTyler0013

Just basic. Its hard to jump from a basic ics right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

TheTyler0013 said:


> Just basic. Its hard to jump from a basic ics right now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What's that weather widget?


----------



## happypizza

janknation said:


> First setup on my Nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what weather widgit is this?


----------



## Synaptic13




----------



## jayfried

My cleanest yet.


----------



## jayfried

happypizza said:


> what weather widgit is this?


I think its Beautiful Widgets 5 day weather widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD

Small changes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cckeeler

davey11 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Where do I find that nexus icon you used for your app drawer?

Thanks


----------



## zombieflanders

jayfried said:


> View attachment 16192
> 
> My cleanest yet.


Cool icons. Where are they from?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Here's today's  Hopefully in the next week or so I'll have my first themed rom completed!

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## litso

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Here's today's  Hopefully in the next week or so I'll have my first themed rom completed!
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


I think you forgot something .


----------



## TheTyler0013

sandfreak said:


> What's that weather widget?


Search pixelspore in the market. I love this weather widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11

cckeeler said:


> Where do I find that nexus icon you used for your app drawer?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go. ;-)

http://db.tt/aBkMiuju

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind

Sorry, it won't let me resize the image when I try to edit...I hit save, but it reverts back to this huge size :-(


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Digging this atm. Going to switch to nova later tonight and see if I can tighten up the gap between the Minimalistic text widget and the Rootz text. I'm also working on a theme based on this wallpaper 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8

Today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Improved from 2 posts ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin




----------



## ChuckDz3

Mine for the day.


----------



## gunderwear

RageXicity said:


> Rom: AOKP http://rootzwiki.com...uild-21-jan-26/
> Kernel: Franco http://rootzwiki.com...d-colorcontrol/
> Theme: Black Exodus http://rootzwiki.com...p-b21-gummynex/
> 
> Beautiful Widgets and Simple Text app


anyone know where to find this app drawer icon? Much appreciated


----------



## Barf

CZonin said:


> Win.


What clock is that on the home screen?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Barf said:


> What clock is that on the home screen?


It's a skin for mClock. Just search on Google, 'mClock skins' and go to the XDA mClock theme thread.


----------



## jpnestel

Deleted


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_venture

Barf said:


> What clock is that on the home screen?


It is the SayIt mClock skin.

which you can find here:
http://redx-mods.co.cc/


----------



## CZonin

Mclock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

dr_venture said:


> It is the SayIt mClock skin.
> 
> which you can find here:
> http://redx-mods.co.cc/


Thanks man


----------



## Bimmer323

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What icons? sick!


----------



## pgastwirth

Very basic with Doctor Who wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

New
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeff5891

ChuckDz3 said:


> Mine for the day.
> 
> View attachment 16282


what weather widget are you using?


----------



## Kirch21

Edit: accidental post sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## djsturm

Simplicity

AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


----------



## ChuckDz3

jeff5891 said:


> what weather widget are you using?


Its BW with 4x1 Super Clock and the weather skin is 'sketchy weather'


----------



## ChuckDz3

djsturm said:


> Simplicity
> 
> AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


Pretty smooth. Icons? Wallpaper?


----------



## djsturm

ChuckDz3 said:


> Pretty smooth. Icons? Wallpaper?


Icons are from metro station and wallpaper don't know but here it is

AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


----------



## GeekMcLeod

GSM Galaxy Nexus -- AOKP M3 -- franco.Kernel15.1


----------



## xRogerxC

pmoradi2002 said:


> NOMNOMNOM


Love it. Wallpaper please?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002

xRogerxC said:


> Love it. Wallpaper please?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


NOMNOMNOM


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BostonDroid

Here's mine:


----------



## lxetuo

BostonDroid said:


> Here's mine:


Burton


----------



## houseboatwayne

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01

AOKP m3, Black Exodus theme









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8

Zwade can I get that wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8

Today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01

sk8 said:


> Zwade can I get that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here ya go, mate!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8

Thanks zwade, love me some zombies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98

AOKP Modified Frost Theme
Nova Launcher w/ADW Minimalist theme Icons (those icons are folders)
D-Clock Clock Widget
Minimalist Text


----------



## sk8

altimax how'd you go about Modding the nav bar background. I seen you post it but can't find it now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8

Also does it lag the UI like the transparent nav bar mod does?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Always a work in progress, but here is mine for right now...

- AOKP M3 ROM
- Cobalt Theme w/ transparency for full screen wallpapers








- Nova Launcher
- Mixed icons (changed them individually)
- CircleLauncher (the four text buttons expand as shown in second SS)
- Fancy Widgets for Clock and Weather


----------



## jerzjuice

I change mine like I change my underwear but this is what it is now. Simple and clean.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

More changes. Think I'm done till bored.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Deleted


----------



## missingplugin

CZonin said:


>


What icons are you using?


----------



## nklenchik

@Barf

Stole your wallpaper, but I doubt many people know who Valerie Poxleitner is anyway


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Aokp m3, exodus theme, Droid font soft key mod, simple text apk for icons. I keep it minimal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47




----------



## teng247

Aokp m3, transparent exodus theme, lcd density @240 w/ grid at 7x6. Keeping it minimal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## o0HERO0o

edit


----------



## osully

MikereDD said:


> More changes. Think I'm done till bored.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

sk8 said:


> Today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you share that wp? Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

sk8 said:


> altimax how'd you go about Modding the nav bar background. I seen you post it but can't find it now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## jeff5891

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

Work in progress. AOKP M3, Blue search bar mod, minimalistic text, simple text icons. Need to get the colors sorted out and more uniform with hex, this was kind of a dry run.

EDIT: The text icons are actually folders. Phone has dialer and people, cam has camera, gallery and barcode scan, talk has talk, sms and gmail, and webz has browser, tweetdeck, google + and wolfram alpha.


----------



## JS0724

Here's today's. Not much to it so will probably change by this weekend lol.


----------



## litso

Figured I'd share mine. Not much to it but I'm liking it.

mClock with SayIt
Transplacid Icons
Stock Gmail and calendar widgets





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

Here's mine today:


----------



## MikereDD

osully said:


> icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Android Dev icon pack here
I used the few icons in the free pack. XD


----------



## Perky69

prsnlcrcl said:


> Always a work in progress, but here is mine for right now...
> 
> - AOKP M3 ROM
> - Cobalt Theme w/ transparency for full screen wallpapers
> - Nova Launcher
> - Mixed icons (changed them individually)
> - CircleLauncher (the four text buttons expand as shown in second SS)
> - Fancy Widgets for Clock and Weather


Wallpaper?

Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


----------



## usn.mustanger

AOKP b21, NateModz red

Still looking for a good red camera icon to continue my red/black theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Perky69 said:


> Wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


Here is the wallpaper...it is not properly formatted so you will need to crop it on the phone to your preference. I turn off wallpaper scrolling on my setup.


----------



## idefiler6

nklenchik said:


> Here's mine today:


Can you elaborate on that dock?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

Color is overrated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

idefiler6 said:


> Can you elaborate on that dock?


Like as in where I got it? The app's called *Droidicon...*they have hundreds of docks/icons on there but it's a paid app.


----------



## MikereDD

usn.mustanger said:


> View attachment 16519
> 
> AOKP b21, NateModz red
> 
> Still looking for a good red camera icon to continue my red/black theme.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try pulling the camera icon and open it in gimp and push the red up and pull down on the other colors
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Actually been using this a couple days for once haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00

Here's a new one pretty minimal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikeAce00

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## killakrez

Real simple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

I may keep this one for more than a few days haha


----------



## azrael

keeping it simple. aokp m3 with sonny's crimson theme


----------



## dutchy716

Here's mine...


----------



## gerrware

First post!


----------



## Barf

nklenchik said:


> @Barf
> 
> Stole your wallpaper, but I doubt many people know who Valerie Poxleitner is anyway


I didn't post that wallpaper, did I? Lol


----------



## wiseguychacon

Today's super flavor.
Nova launcher 5x4 grid setting
Great HD app wallpaper
Beautiful Widgets
Sonny sekhon frost theme
Honeycomb softkeys
280 DPI setting
GLaDOS VI.9 kernel
soopa fresh font from rom toolbox (jrummy)
AOKPM3 ROM
thumb keyboard to type all of this using rootzwiki forum app LOL

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Barf

dutchy716 said:


> Here's mine...


Dope wallpaper, care to share?


----------



## Phaze08

Aokp M3
Icons made from Simple Text
Running Stock theme
Wallpaper from black wallpapers app.


----------



## RageXicity

AOKP 21
Franco Kernel
Black Exodus
Icons from Simple text
Dock by WRrobby


----------



## knok

Running aokp m3 and my own wall

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Sharing some paper

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## wiseguychacon

More paper.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## wiseguychacon

All credit goes to whoever made the papers originally. I'm just sharing.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

Revised from yesterday, all text icons are actually folders. Matched every screen element to the exact ICS hex color/RGB setting. Still trying to figure out what to put in the empty space.


----------



## dutchy716

Barf said:


> Dope wallpaper, care to share?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I sent you a DM.


----------



## wiseguychacon

dutchy716 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> I sent you a DM.


Who are yyou asking?

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## ljungberg3

wiseguychacon said:


> Today's super flavor.
> Nova launcher 5x4 grid setting
> Great HD app wallpaper
> Beautiful Widgets
> Sonny sekhon frost theme
> Honeycomb softkeys
> 280 DPI setting
> GLaDOS VI.9 kernel
> soopa fresh font from rom toolbox (jrummy)
> AOKPM3 ROM
> thumb keyboard to type all of this using rootzwiki forum app LOL
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


how did you get the honeycomb softkeys?


----------



## dutchy716

wiseguychacon said:


> Who are yyou asking?
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


Barf asked if I could send him my wallpaper so I sent him a direct message. Sorry for the confusion lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

Barf said:


> I didn't post that wallpaper, did I? Lol


You did, I mentioned that in one of my earlier posts, but I changed it a bit. Black background, blue eyes and got rid of the mad magazine


----------



## wiseguychacon

ljungberg3 said:


> how did you get the honeycomb softkeys?


I got the softkeys from atticus thread used the zip themer option works great. There are a few available.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Pakmann2k

Like it clean and simple. My first post. Yippee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pakmann2k

Thought I would share my previous favorite.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh




----------



## ChuckDz3

Pakmann2k said:


> Like it clean and simple. My first post. Yippee.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How did you extend your wallpaper into the navigation bar where the soft keys are located? or maybe its transparent? either way how did you do that? mod, rom?


----------



## Pakmann2k

Transparent. Under themes there is a transparency post. Used 21-batt sb100nb21. Rom is AOKP toro build 21 aka M3. Nova launcher for colors. Simple text icons and beautiful Widgets for the clock. Using the home key to hide the notification bar. Nekked is nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jayfried

Here today's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98

sk8 said:


> altimax how'd you go about Modding the nav bar background. I seen you post it but can't find it now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you decompile the systemui.apk you edit the color in the navigationbar.xml

Sent from my AOKP TouchPad


----------



## Drkknight74

Aokp m3 with faux kernel. Have beautiful Widgets clock and reflective nav bar icons. Love the reflective icons!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BayHill Jacket

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gwwjpd

Weather widgets are
https://market.andro...caweather&hl=en

https://market.andro...XRoZXJDbG9jayJd

https://market.andro...XNzd2VhdGhlciJd

https://market.andro...m9pZC5lbGl0ZSJd

What can I say, I like to know what the weather is doing.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

My Main Homescreen










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## our year

Go Big Blue!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvark502

My first attempt at something "nice"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ljungberg3

wiseguychacon said:


> I got the softkeys from atticus thread used the zip themer option works great. There are a few available.
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


could you possibly link me up? i couldnt find any threads on/by atticus. or zip themer


----------



## sk3litor

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Digging this atm. Going to switch to nova later tonight and see if I can tighten up the gap between the Minimalistic text widget and the Rootz text. I'm also working on a theme based on this wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


where did you get this wall paper if you don't mind?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## MikereDD

Icon change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

This for a while:

[edit: realizing I messed up on transparency issues here haha...back to the lab]


----------



## evolution

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drkknight74

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77




----------



## 9wire

Making my own keys from various sources, using the Soft Key Modder from Atticus.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

My latest setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Pakmann2k said:


> Thought I would share my previous favorite.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


...how'd you change the color of your navigation bar?? That's effing awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11

Thanks gunderwear for your app drawer icon and softkey highlight mod.


----------



## hrdcorejordan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4freese

This is my grungy home screen. I like it to be different.


----------



## FilletMinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17385-the-meme-theme-rage-faces-softkeys/page__st__10


----------



## bryannh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh

always changing


----------



## maha1o

bryannh said:


> always changing


nice setup.. mind sharing your icons.. they really look nice with black exodus theme.


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

Bad Radio said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Mind posting that wallpaper?


----------



## sabbotage

My simple screen for tonight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jTink

Switched up the icons, background, and mClock theme.


----------



## MikereDD

Softkey mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XiriX12

Basic set up a little white thanks to un-blacked out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

jTink said:


> Switched up the icons, background, and mClock theme.


Where is everyone posting their screenshot to get it show up like this? As in the phone* haha


----------



## maha1o

I got a few ideas from this thread for my setup and decided to share.. hope you guys like.


----------



## sandfreak

nklenchik said:


> Where is everyone posting their screenshot to get it show up like this? As in the phone* haha


I believe they're using some photo editing program and just pasting their pic over a stock GNex pic.

*correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Funzy32

just simple.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD

sandfreak said:


> I believe they're using some photo editing program and just pasting their pic over a stock GNex pic.
> 
> *correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Corrected http://mycolorscreen.com/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh

maha1o said:


> nice setup.. mind sharing your icons.. they really look nice with black exodus theme.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I'm on my phone so I don't have a link but they are Darkmatter HD icons in the market or on deviantart


----------



## JayrFlow

Showing my Philly Eagles pride
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bryannh

double post


----------



## bryannh

nice and sexy lookin' now.


----------



## 9wire

My custom accident, and custom key press. I flashed Realism theme, then Fatsixes modded Nova 12, and got transparent Realism with the Cobalt status bar. 3 bonus points for whoever can ID my app drawer icon.


----------



## Rodeojones

JayrFlow said:


> Showing my Philly Eagles pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Love the Eagles setup. I'm a Philly native myself (but live in Wisconsin now).


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

New today

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Updated wallpaper to match white nav and notify.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## madzozs

9wire said:


> My custom accident, and custom key press. I flashed Realism theme, then Fatsixes modded Nova 12, and got transparent Realism with the Cobalt status bar. 3 bonus points for whoever can ID my app drawer icon.


D.R.I.? I know it's one of the old school punk groups.


----------



## jrobi25

Aokp M3, Bgill's unblacked out theme, Nova... Circle launcher.. Mclock












... I likes it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire

madzozs said:


> D.R.I.? I know it's one of the old school punk groups.


Da WINNAH!!!  good guess!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode

jrobi25 said:


> Aokp M3, Bgill's unblacked out theme, Nova... Circle launcher.. Mclock
> View attachment 16983
> View attachment 16984
> ... I likes it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sweet setup. Wheres a good place to get nova icons, really like the drawer icon. Also point me to where you get your wallpapers, I've been searching and searching. DeviantArt? Thanks in advance.

f2e


----------



## Kirch21

JayrFlow said:


> Showing my Philly Eagles pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SICK! vicks been my favorite player for years very good job!


----------



## trisdenc

Organized simplicity...Chrome on Android!!!


----------



## Rodeojones

jrobi25 said:


> Aokp M3, Bgill's unblacked out theme, Nova... Circle launcher.. Mclock
> View attachment 16983
> View attachment 16984
> ... I likes it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mind telling me where I might find that app drawer icon?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

My updated screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona

idefiler6 said:


> Work in progress. AOKP M3, Blue search bar mod, minimalistic text, simple text icons. Need to get the colors sorted out and more uniform with hex, this was kind of a dry run.
> 
> EDIT: The text icons are actually folders. Phone has dialer and people, cam has camera, gallery and barcode scan, talk has talk, sms and gmail, and webz has browser, tweetdeck, google + and wolfram alpha.


How do you get minimalistic text to say O' instead of zero in the time?


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## ChuckDz3

jTink said:


> Switched up the icons, background, and mClock theme.


Mind sharing that mclock theme and icons? Also are the links just above the dock bar desktop visualizer or what?

Thanks


----------



## collierclark

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot

Nothing special, I've just always wanted to post on one of these. A lot of the screenshots from this post are frickin wicked. Mine isn't much, no themes or anything its aokp b21. I have most of my gapps inverted and just a few color changes here and there.

Wasn't sure which part of my contacts to show. Figured I'd give Bubba the limelight, he'd like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

esoomenona said:


> How do you get minimalistic text to say O' instead of zero in the time?


Go into the widget settings and scroll down to "Zero Mode" and you can change the style of how it represents zeros.


----------



## jrobi25

Rodeojones said:


> Mind telling me where I might find that app drawer icon?


http://nanozfun.deviantart.com/art/CyanGinger-Icons-199340673

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrobi25

fused2explode said:


> Sweet setup. Wheres a good place to get nova icons, really like the drawer icon. Also point me to where you get your wallpapers, I've been searching and searching. DeviantArt? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://nanozfun.deviantart.com/art/CyanGinger-Icons-199340673
> 
> Deviantart.... Can't go wrong...
> f2e


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode

jrobi25 said:


> http://nanozfun.deviantart.com/art/CyanGinger-Icons-199340673
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm missing something... the icon isn't on that page

f2e


----------



## Kirch21

Todays

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Perky69

prsnlcrcl said:


> Here is the wallpaper...it is not properly formatted so you will need to crop it on the phone to your preference. I turn off wallpaper scrolling on my setup.


Thnx, looks great

Sent from my AOKP Mez


----------



## jTink

ChuckDz3 said:


> Mind sharing that mclock theme and icons? Also are the links just above the dock bar desktop visualizer or what?
> 
> Thanks


The mClock theme is Dark Matter HD found here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21340509&postcount=1308
The icons are the Spa Icons set by Beardedspooooon found here. http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/Spa-Icons-210335067
The text icons are just Minimalistic Text


----------



## JayrFlow

Rodeojones said:


> Love the Eagles setup. I'm a Philly native myself (but live in Wisconsin now).


Haha that's what's up. We got it next season









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17625-new-lightning-glow-mod/

Got some lightning glow action for my softkeys


----------



## jrobi25

fused2explode said:


> I'm missing something... the icon isn't on that page
> 
> f2e


Search Deviantart for cyanginger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## th3taman

Haven't had much time to get creative with my screenshots lately...but felt the urge to post my screens. Here is the most creative I've gotten so far with my new Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## altimax98

Here's mine 

Launcher 7 Full
AOKP M3 w/tangerine theme + black nav icons for a sleek look

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BFirebird101

altimax98 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Launcher 7 Full
> AOKP M3 w/tangerine theme + black nav icons for a sleek look
> 
> Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


How did you get those icons/widget looking windows esque thingys? Those look sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98

Its Launcher 7 Full version... It runs just like WP7 with the same animations and such. I also have beautiful widgets as the clock and the weather. And I have a beautiful widgets battery after you scroll down a bit. 
I feel that in the UI department WP7 is way ahead of android but I hate WP7 at the same time lol. So this is the perfect balance

Also I have Windows 7 Notifications.... bar none the best notification modification ever!

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## reifeism

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Keeping it minimal again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

I'm done...I'll have this for months until I get bored


----------



## pedxing

Fairly minimal... using minimalistic text for weather and day of week widgets. Plus simple text for icon creation. Launcher is nova launcher beta 13.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## notimportant




----------



## manigma77




----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Just got my gnex a few dayz ago...coming from an og Droid to DX then bionic, now I'm here. This phone is amazing! Installation of the Samsung drivers was a real bit+¢h tho, lol! Anyway here's my getup... 4 now n e way.




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

pedxing said:


> Fairly minimal... using minimalistic text for weather and day of week widgets. Plus simple text for icon creation. Launcher is nova launcher beta 13.
> 
> View attachment 17095
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What is the dimension of your day of the week MT widget? I can't seem to set it up like that.

EDIT: Figured it out, nvm!


----------



## zr0ko0l

Synaptic13 said:


>


where did you get those NAV buttons, they look awesome!!


----------



## mentose457

View attachment 17116

Fixed...


----------



## mentose457

zr0ko0l said:


> where did you get those NAV buttons, they look awesome!!


Agreed, I would love to have those in white.


----------



## GrandMasterB

notimportant said:


>


Can you pretty please tell me what set up you are using for the clock/weather widget?


----------



## rickerbilly

Mine. Clean and basic. I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rickerbilly

gomorrah said:


>


Nice screen! I also live in Rio Rancho.


----------



## cheez99

jTink said:


> Switched up the icons, background, and mClock theme.


Can you post the wallaper? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## idefiler6




----------



## thephoenixwave

My current setup is found on MyColorScreen.com

http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/02/06/simple-tech-glow/

If you want the backgrounds or the "app" icon that I made just let me know.


----------



## litso

thephoenixwave said:


> My current setup is found on MyColorScreen.com
> 
> http://mycolorscreen...mple-tech-glow/
> 
> If you want the backgrounds or the "app" icon that I made just let me know.


You know you can use the embed link on MyColorScreen to get images generated, instead of just taking a screenshot of the website and posting it, right?


----------



## CZonin

All details can be found at my deviantART​


----------



## cabutr

idefiler6 said:


>


What wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Killimansorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## davey11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## jrobi25

Today's.....














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

cabutr said:


> What Widgets and icons are that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Icons are simple text and widgets are minimalistic text. Both available in the free versions.


----------



## jerzjuice

This is what I'm rockin today....

Sent from my Glitched SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## cabutr

Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

cabutr said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Looks great! Nice job.

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## xr4ti

My latest:

Icons are Fusion HD (I am trying out Cold Fusion Icons next) - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1430033
Wallpaper - http://euphoricarythmia.com/showthread.php?t=31291
On latest Gummy with soft keys blacked out.


----------



## xRogerxC

jrobi25 said:


> Today's.....
> View attachment 17181
> View attachment 17182
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hello Anonymous! This is the FBI, we've been looking for you! 

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

Wikkdwarrior said:


> Just got my gnex a few dayz ago...coming from an og Droid to DX then bionic, now I'm here. This phone is amazing! Installation of the Samsung drivers was a real bit+¢h tho, lol! Anyway here's my getup... 4 now n e way.
> View attachment 17097
> View attachment 17098
> View attachment 17099
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Can you link me to your wallpaper? Great setup!

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

mentose457 said:


> View attachment 17116
> 
> Fixed...


Very cool. Great job!

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## xRogerxC

Mine is pretty basic compared to the last few pages, but it does what I need it to do.... Quickly 









Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## centerfinger

Here is mine today.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Awexit76

My latest...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

xr4ti said:


> My latest:
> 
> Icons are Fusion HD (I am trying out Cold Fusion Icons next) - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1430033
> Wallpaper - http://euphoricaryth...ead.php?t=31291
> On latest Gummy with soft keys blacked out.


All I could think about was Lord of the Rings when I saw this haha


----------



## NatemZ

Not much different than my last screenie


----------



## esoomenona

Here is my latest. From left to right.





















Each of the cookies is a circle launcher.

Sent from my Galaxy Sexus LTE using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

rickerbilly said:


> Nice screen! I also live in Rio Rancho.


This looks awesome. Icons, weather widget, and wallpaper please!!


----------



## thephoenixwave

litso said:


> You know you can use the embed link on MyColorScreen to get images generated, instead of just taking a screenshot of the website and posting it, right?


I did not know that actually - thanks!


----------



## Akajust1083

My screen for now


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabutr

Natemz said:


> Not much different than my last screenie


Wallpaper link plz? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hanoverfiste

Just simple for now
.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shadowpunx

A few metamorphs and nothing on the screen, exodus 4.3 and one of gsxr's keyboards


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dantheman

Here's mine.. Enjoy.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

Made some more minor changes. Rendered stock ICS icons to ICS blue #ff33b5e5 using Gimp. Still needs work: Fonts need to be more uniform. I like the search bar but wish I could change the font to Roboto. In fact I want all of it Roboto.


----------



## th3taman

For the weekend...


----------



## centerfinger

dantheman said:


> Here's mine.. Enjoy.
> View attachment 17283
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice! Is that circle battery part of minimal text? If not what is it and can the color be changed?

Here is mine today, just a different wallpaper.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J

Here we go


----------



## NatemZ




----------



## Trammell

PB&J said:


> Here we go


That is sexy in more than what way what did you do to get that?


----------



## PB&J

Trammell said:


> That is sexy in more than what way what did you do to get that?


Happy ya like it








All the details are here


----------



## mngdew

mine


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Icons and wallpaper are in my thread in the theme section as well as MANY others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

mngdew said:


> mine


Where are you where you get full bars on 4G?


----------



## idefiler6

Got my hands on the chrome icon


----------



## nklenchik

idefiler6 said:


> Got my hands on the chrome icon


is that minimalistic text on the left with the days of the week?


----------



## mngdew

nklenchik said:


> Where are you where you get full bars on 4G?


South Central Los Angeles, and I was inside a concrete building.


----------



## gunderwear




----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zalyia38

attached wrong image....see new post. I'd delete this one if I could!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38

Mine today...redo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture

I need better wallpapers.


----------



## mbh87

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones

Haven't posted on in a while.


----------



## FilletMinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaPoets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

Mine for today. Simple as always.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zero neck

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Icons and wallpaper are in my thread in the theme section as well as MANY others.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that walls one of mine isnt it?

lookin good.

love the icons.


----------



## yourboysplash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

My daily update lol:









Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

FilletMinion said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Outstanding job on your setup! Could you post the details on how you setup everything, apps used and your wallpaper? Thanks!

Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

nklenchik said:


> is that minimalistic text on the left with the days of the week?


Sure is. I explained how-to on G+ the other day.

https://plus.google.com/117143169890764705728/posts/THZVgrmG4SH


----------



## youngpettyboi

Nice and simple...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

djsturm said:


> My version of simple
> 
> AOKP M3


Try that again... lol
AOKP M3


----------



## zero neck

edittt
nvm sry


----------



## nklenchik

Changed it up a bit


----------



## th3taman

djsturm said:


> Try that again... lol
> AOKP M3


Like the wallpaper! Nice to see AOKP that isn't pink, lol. Mind sharing it?


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## czeph

My Liquid Obsession

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## czeph

The other screens...














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## madzozs

beardedspoooon said:


>


Loving that background. Any chance of a share?


----------



## beardedspoooon

madzozs said:


> Loving that background. Any chance of a share?


If you google "smooth trooper loves yo mommas flap-jacks" you'll find several versions of it.


----------



## madzozs

beardedspoooon said:


> If you google "smooth trooper loves yo mommas flap-jacks" you'll find several versions of it.


This may be the best thing I can possibly put into my search bar. Thanks.


----------



## idefiler6

madzozs said:


> This may be the best thing I can possibly put into my search bar. Thanks.


So many times this...


----------



## Ogflint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

lol at idefiler6 and madzozs 

Flapjacks, made some tweaks, now I'm all set.


----------



## Rodeojones

madzozs said:


> This may be the best thing I can possibly put into my search bar. Thanks.


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## Schoat333

Testing some nav bar background changes.


----------



## PB&J

beardedspoooon said:


>


This is awesome. Any chance you wanna share that storm trooper icon?


----------



## pbrewer81

Today's... we'll see how long it lasts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

xRogerxC said:


> Outstanding job on your setup! Could you post the details on how you setup everything, apps used and your wallpaper? Thanks!
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA)
> AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1,
> 4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios.
> Sent via Tapatalk


Here you go roger sorry I meant to post the deets but I got slammed at work yesterday. Here you go

Aokp b22
adw ex launcher 9x8
Mnml status bar by kgill http://justreveal.blogspot.com/2012/02/mnml-statusbar-theme-for-samsung-gnex.html
Dark Matter HD icons https://market.android.com/details?id=com.chrisbanks.darkmatter&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jaHJpc2JhbmtzLmRhcmttYXR0ZXIiXQ..
One more clock widget https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sunnykwong.freeomc&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zdW5ueWt3b25nLmZyZWVvbWMiXQ..
Wallpaper http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/254638
display wallpaper http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/438515


----------



## beardedspoooon

PB&J said:


> This is awesome. Any chance you wanna share that storm trooper icon?


It's in this icon pack: http://r3d-x7.deviantart.com/art/LunarUi-icons-Vol-3-276359395


----------



## Kirch21

Today's!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kshen1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC

Thank you very much!

Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Moose

Can someone tell me the name of this clock widget. Please and thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gomorrah




----------



## Ogflint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogflint

Kirch21 said:


> Today's!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Where did you get those icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones

Moose said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this clock widget. Please and thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


BobClockD3


----------



## Moose

Rodeojones said:


> BobClockD3


Thanks! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

Moose said:


> Thanks!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Glad to help.


----------



## ChickenTuna

mbh87 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That looks awesome! Care to share the setup?


----------



## prsnlcrcl

I think I will be sticking with this one for a while...


----------



## nklenchik

mbh87 said:


>


Love this


----------



## Trammell

Here is what I came up with for now.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PB&J

beardedspoooon said:


> It's in this icon pack: http://r3d-x7.devian...Vol-3-276359395


Thanks homie!


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattCropley

I would love to know how you set this up, especially the clock widget? thanks



prsnlcrcl said:


> I think I will be sticking with this one for a while...


----------



## CZonin




----------



## Shiftyshadee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kirch21

Ogflint said:


> Where did you get those icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


dark matter HD icon pack in market


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

zero neck said:


> that walls one of mine isnt it?
> 
> lookin good.
> 
> love the icons.


Indeed it is sir 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zero neck

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Indeed it is sir
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


nicceeee. now i can stop stalking the homescreen thread haha


----------



## prsnlcrcl

MattCropley said:


> I would love to know how you set this up, especially the clock widget? thanks


The clock widget is mClock widget using chrisbanks2 Dark Matter HD theme (here)


----------



## iNate71

If you click on the "Nexus X" in the middle, it has a folder containing the app drawer, and all my favorite apps. Also, if you click on "num" it pops up with my favorite contacts and the people app.


----------



## raider5oh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Raziel36

Very minimal... first time using anything other than standard icons in 3 years of Android usage. Have to say, don't think I'll ever go back. Text is best.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xRogerxC

My latest. Not very fancy or technical, but I like it 









Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
ADW Ex Launcher
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## dantheman

centerfinger said:


> Nice! Is that circle battery part of minimal text? If not what is it and can the color be changed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's Circle Battery Widget and yes, the colors can be changed.


----------



## Wyman881

Raziel36 said:


> Very minimal... first time using anything other than standard icons in 3 years of Android usage. Have to say, don't think I'll ever go back. Text is best.
> View attachment 17560
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mind sharing that wallpaper bro?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## SwiftLegend

gomorrah said:


>


Please share some details,this is seriously epic!


----------



## Raziel36

Wyman881 said:


> Mind sharing that wallpaper bro?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


http://www.designsbywjd.com/

May be available on his site, linked above, but I got it from "WJD Zone" app. Minimal cost and has great wallpapers and dock graphics. Since I'm not sure if it's free on his site, I won't post it here until I'm sure. Support him and buy the app, even if it's available for free.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

Liquid. Just need a theme to get rid of the blue stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

Too lazy to theme B23 myself so running a setup similar to yesterday, just with all stock status images


----------



## ChuckDz3

Gabiola1 said:


> Liquid. Just need a theme to get rid of the blue stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice. Icons?


----------



## Kirch21

Changed again.... haha








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

I ripped them from some iPhone theme. I'll have to get the name to you later . I have them on my laptop.



ChuckDz3 said:


> Nice. Icons?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Despyse




----------



## dantheman

sprovo said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What is this weather widget?


----------



## PB&J

Kirch21 said:


> I ripped them from some iPhone theme. I'll have to get the name to you later . I have them on my laptop.
> 
> I'm looking forward to these too. They're sweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thekylebrody

Simple. 
Nova launcher.
Beautiful Widgets.
Battery solo widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

thekylebrody said:


> Simple.
> Nova launcher.
> Beautiful Widgets.
> Battery solo widget.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I like the wallpaper. Where can I get this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

By the way, this is my homescreen









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

@Paulikid- There's a thread with all different colors of that wallpaper, go to the android forum on rootz, and look for the themes section. Probably still one of the top threads.


----------



## amm5890

Despyse said:


>


stunning


----------



## Paulikid

idefiler6 said:


> @Paulikid- There's a thread with all different colors of that wallpaper, go to the android forum on rootz, and look for the themes section. Probably still one of the top threads.


Thank you, I found it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

PB&J said:


> Cool icons. Care to share em?


yea they are called "jaku" just search jaku theme download


----------



## PB&J

Kirch21 said:


> yea they are called "jaku" just search jaku theme download


Got it. Thank you


----------



## centerfinger

dantheman said:


> It's Circle Battery Widget and yes, the colors can be changed.


Thanks

Man, every time I check this thread I see more awesomeness.

I'm trying to go Retro monochrome monitor with this recent go around.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trammell




----------



## Wyman881

Raziel36 said:


> http://www.designsbywjd.com/
> 
> May be available on his site, linked above, but I got it from "WJD Zone" app. Minimal cost and has great wallpapers and dock graphics. Since I'm not sure if it's free on his site, I won't post it here until I'm sure. Support him and buy the app, even if it's available for free.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks man! Gotta have a fresh wallpaper daily 

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## GatorsUF

Despyse said:


>


No details??? Please hook a brother up!


----------



## GrandMasterB

Despyse said:


>


Dude, this is unbelievable! You have to tell me how to permanently embed this into the heart of my Galaxy Nexus so it can feel the love everyday?!


----------



## bryannh

Despyse said:


>


looks amazing, can you link to softkeys?


----------



## Wyman881

amm5890 said:


> my newest screen for this week


Mind sharing the clock widget?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## th3taman




----------



## NatemZ

Since today is Valentine's Day I am going with the wife homescreen. Pay no attention to the dork in black n white. Lol


----------



## djxkxoz

Yes, I know this was quick and dirty but I kinda like it. Might tweak it bit more as I just Flashed over the AOKP yesterday. Yes, that is my kid and no, I didn't tweak the photo at all. I thought it went well with the theme lol


----------



## Despyse

GatorsUF said:


> looks amazing, can you link to softkeys?


Thanks for your interest! lol.

Lets see...:
- Nova Launcher
- BobClockD3
- Minimalistic Text
- Simple Calendar Widget
- Beautiful Widgets (weather)
- Clear icons for the dock (made the dock on the actual wallpaper) - made by me
- Custom wallpaper to match the layout - made by me
- Custom softkeys - made by me
- White notification icons - made by me


----------



## amm5890

Wyman881 said:


> Mind sharing the clock widget?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


no problem

BobClockD3

https://market.android.com/details?id=bob.clock&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImJvYi5jbG9jayJd


----------



## czeph

NatemZ said:


> Since today is Valentine's Day I am going with the wife homescreen. Pay no attention to the dork in black n white. Lol.


Nice, bro. Wish you would do that for Liquid ICS...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mbh87

Stole the softkeys


----------



## ChuckDz3

mbh87 said:


> Stole the softkeys


Nice work. Where did you get the status/notification bar icons? Looks a little like MNML by kgill7 but I don't think it is. Mind sharing?


----------



## nklenchik




----------



## mbh87

ChuckDz3 said:


> Nice work. Where did you get the status/notification bar icons? Looks a little like MNML by kgill7 but I don't think it is. Mind sharing?


Its lucid with the systemUI from exodus and some icons by me. I'll share it when I'm no longer using it


----------



## Despyse

mbh87 said:


> Stole the softkeys


You "stole" the softkeys from me... it's a sad day in MiseryVille.


----------



## PB&J

@*mbh87 *
*Those softkeys and status bar are sick man. You have a twitter or deviantart etc? someplace where I can find out when you decide to share em?*


----------



## Despyse

PB&J said:


> @*mbh87 *
> *Those softkeys and status bar are sick man. You have a twitter or deviantart etc? someplace where I can find out when you decide to share em?*


If you want the ORIGINAL softkeys, I can make them into a Metamorph for you. All he did was take them straight off my screenshot lol (hence the reason they are much smaller), doesn't even know what each one is for. Just send a PM if so.


----------



## mbh87

PB&J said:


> @*mbh87 *
> *Those softkeys and status bar are sick man. You have a twitter or deviantart etc? someplace where I can find out when you decide to share em?*


I don't have a deviantart but my twitter is linked below my profile pic.


----------



## mbh87

Despyse said:


> If you want the ORIGINAL softkeys, I can make them into a Metamorph for you. All he did was take them straight off my screenshot lol (hence the reason they are much smaller), doesn't even know what each one is for. Just send a PM if so.


I named them accordingly, so I know what they are for









You had yours sized way too big. Should have just PM'd me back.


----------



## Despyse

mbh87 said:


> I named them accordingly, so I know what they are for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had yours sized way too big. Should have just PM'd me back.


So, then what is the square? Maybe you dont understand patience? I posted the screenshot before bed, you sent the PM while I was away from my computer. After school, I got home, made a MetaMorph of them, and was going to give them to those that asked, but you taking it anyway, then not giving credit, is just ridiculous.


----------



## ChuckDz3

Despyse said:


> So, then what is the square? Maybe you dont understand patience? I posted the screenshot before bed, you sent the PM while I was away from my computer. After school, I got home, made a MetaMorph of them, and was going to give them to those that asked, but you taking it anyway, then not giving credit, is just ridiculous.


I guess he has no idea people actually have jobs and lives outside of android. Patience is key, he seems to not understand that. I'll take the ORIGINAL if you don't mind sharing. Nice work by the way


----------



## Despyse

ChuckDz3 said:


> I guess he has no idea people actually have jobs and lives outside of android. Patience is key, he seems to not understand that. I'll take the ORIGINAL if you don't mind sharing. Nice work by the way


PM sent, and thanks!


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

Figured I wouldn't be "that guy" and not share my stuff so here are my status icons for those that asked. It's just battery, vibrate and data. Just drop them into exodus, thats what I do. The zip contains only the images.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9264026/mbh87-status-icons.zip


----------



## zero neck




----------



## M4tt_03

My current layout









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremiah_1988

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

Un-Black


----------



## MikereDD

mbh87 said:


> Un-Black


Soft key mod do share
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

MikereDD said:


> Soft key mod do share
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I got them from XDA, I believe WRobby was his name.

http://www.mediafire.com/?j57i8n2x7bnx5pa


----------



## MikereDD

mbh87 said:


> I got them from XDA, I believe WRobby was his name.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j57i8n2x7bnx5pa


Dankie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooner14

Noob here... Hope this works...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## famine

nm found it.


----------



## automaddux

nothing too out-of-the-ordinary. Simple, and that's the way I like it.


----------



## strikeir13

Pretty plain, but it works well for me. Now I just need Nova launcher to support swipe up and down gestures and I'll be happy.


----------



## th3taman

mbh87 said:


> Un-Black


LOL, that wallpaper looks familiar, just inverted.


----------



## usn.mustanger

My typical aesthetic: simple, clean, red & black with just enough gray for contrast.









Credits:
AOKP M3
NateModz Red theme (Nate rocks!)
Self-made text icons
Battstat widget
Clockr widget
One Seven widget
non-stock system font (can't remember the name)


----------



## usn.mustanger

Sooner14 said:


> Noob here... Hope this works...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice, Sooner. What is that vertical date/day widget you're using? I need it!

Couple of questions for the masses:
Those of you posting screencaps shown on an image of an actual GNex, how are you doing that? Shoppin' 'em yourselves, or is there a web app out there somewhere for that?
Also, how can I post so that my screenie isn't so friggin' ginormous? I thought I'd resized it properly on imgur, but it still seems to be posting full size.
TIA!


----------



## idefiler6

usn.mustanger said:


> Nice, Sooner. What is that vertical date/day widget you're using? I need it!
> 
> Couple of questions for the masses:
> Those of you posting screencaps shown on an image of an actual GNex, how are you doing that? Shoppin' 'em yourselves, or is there a web app out there somewhere for that?
> Also, how can I post so that my screenie isn't so friggin' ginormous? I thought I'd resized it properly on imgur, but it still seems to be posting full size.
> TIA!


Widget it Minimalistic Text.


----------



## idefiler6

M4tt_03 said:


> My current layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## chevyrado14




----------



## sprovo

trying something new. Not done yet 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## belber095

AOKP build 23.


----------



## Sooner14

usn.mustanger said:


> Nice, Sooner. What is that vertical date/day widget you're using? I need it!
> 
> Couple of questions for the masses:
> Those of you posting screencaps shown on an image of an actual GNex, how are you doing that? Shoppin' 'em yourselves, or is there a web app out there somewhere for that?
> Also, how can I post so that my screenie isn't so friggin' ginormous? I thought I'd resized it properly on imgur, but it still seems to be posting full size.
> TIA!


What Idefiler6 said.... Minimalistic 1x5 widget ...then i tinkered with the colors/fonts/dip to get it there.


----------



## NatemZ

Today's


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

My new set of icons 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paulikid

How do I get this transparent dock with text instead of icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Womp

Can I get that wallpaper please?

Thanks 



MR H3LLMAN said:


> My new set of icons
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Womp said:


> Can I get that wallpaper please?
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aardvark502

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Womp

Thanks again. 



MR H3LLMAN said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

belber095 said:


> AOKP build 23.


Any way I can get that wallpaper pretty please?


----------



## darc87

Here's mine.

Darc87

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## idefiler6

Paulikid said:


> How do I get this transparent dock with text instead of icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Simple Text on the market.


----------



## 9wire

Full screen mod, lmt launcher.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## belber095

nklenchik said:


> Any way I can get that wallpaper pretty please?


wallpaper_1866206753.jpg

here you are good sir


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anon.

Here are a couple of my more recent screenshots ~ Its clear to see that I have been digging the BOBClockD3/Nova14 ICS ringed folders/Custom Color Side Icons/Custom Droid Icons app, too ... Basically run CNA+JBv22/LK or FK/COBALT MOD
I am not breaking any NEW ground here, but was content with a certain format as of late .... lmk what ya'll think ?


----------



## anon.

Another ..... I apologize for the huge size of the images, but too tired to resize em right now ... will post others after I tone down the size ... _*actually, anyone know just off hand how to post images like 3x3 or whatever format are used in some ROM OP's ?!*_


----------



## FilletMinion

Look Ma no man nav bar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

FilletMinion said:


> Look Ma no man nav bar
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


CLOCK!?


----------



## sprovo

still looking for the right icon set. And a few more widgets for the home screen. and trying to change my status bar icons but just can't find anything on it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dantheman

sprovo said:


> still looking for the right icon set. And a few more widgets for the home screen. and trying to change my status bar icons but just can't find anything on it
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What are you using to provide the missed call, etc notifications?


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

My Latest...from left to right


































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## litso

dantheman said:


> What are you using to provide the missed call, etc notifications?


Looks like MissedIt!


----------



## sprovo

litso said:


> Looks like MissedIt!


si
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


----------



## dantheman

litso said:


> si Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you both!


----------



## th3taman

FilletMinion said:


> Look Ma no man nav bar
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, clock please?


----------



## cloud36426

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 17969
> 
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An AoKp GnExLtE


Link to wallpaper please?


----------



## FilletMinion

nklenchik said:


> Yes, clock please?


Clock is called stamp for one more clock widget


----------



## btucker2003

mbh87 said:


> Un-Black


Icons please!? TIA


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

My new ish...

No Soft Keys!








Oh wait...there they are!








LOL!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## davidnc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## beardedspoooon

wallpaper: http://apasun.deviantart.com/art/Star-Fiction-140956390


----------



## ChuckDz3

Trying something a little different.

This was my first attempt at some nav bar icons.. any suggestions would be great.

Edit - The first nav bar icons I did didn't sit right with me so I redid them. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## idefiler6

Wikkdwarrior said:


> My new ish...
> 
> No Soft Keys!
> View attachment 18004
> 
> 
> Oh wait...there they are!
> View attachment 18005
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Does that softkey popup spring from any app? Say I'm in angry birds or something silly, I can just tag the side of the screen and they appear?

If so

DO WANT.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

yes it does...any app!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

How to can b found here...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/

The LMT launcher is the 1 I'm using 4 tha blue side nav pie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## HensonD67

sick shots!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Extremely simple at the moment. I just got it three days ago.


----------



## Awexit76

Mine, UnblackRed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Awexit76 said:


> Mine, UnblackRed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm digging the wallpaper.


----------



## mentose457

.


----------



## sabbotage

Mine from today....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chykal

Here is my latest with the "no soft key mood".


----------



## zathus

I like orange.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lthelwpn

zathus said:


> I like orange.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That looks sweet. Love the batt and signal bar. Mind sharing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333

zathus said:


> I like orange.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Very nice!


----------



## th3taman

btucker2003 said:


> Icons please!? TIA


Those look to be Chris Banks Dark Matter HD Icons.

http://aaa-android.deviantart.com/gallery/?set=34925193&offset=24#/d4jpfsr


----------



## wiseguychacon

Brand new

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

zathus said:


> I like orange.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Orange is my favorite color so you have to share that wallpaper.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## mentose457

mbh87 said:


>


I dont think that is milk...


----------



## manigma77

AOKP b23
Natemz Red Theme
No Nav Mod
I themed LMT to match
ported big dx dialer for personal use (don't ask for it - bigdx is an awesome themer and if he wants to port officially he will or ask him)


----------



## raider5oh

FilletMinion said:


> Clock is called stamp for one more clock widget


Cant find it.

Market link please!


----------



## raider5oh

raider5oh said:


> Cant find it.
> 
> Market link please!


Nm i found it


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457

raider5oh said:


> Cant find it.
> 
> Market link please!


I think its this one
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sunnykwong.omc&hl=en


----------



## th3taman

For the weekend...


----------



## Awexit76

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I'm digging the wallpaper.


Thanks. That's from stock ICS wallpaper mods. In the themes section

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## Despyse




----------



## jsms0905

centerfinger said:


> Nice! Is that circle battery part of minimal text? If not what is it and can the color be changed?
> 
> Here is mine today, just a different wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wondering where you got the icons from!? i was alble to somewhat replicate it using minimalistic text but i cant put them into the dock, and nova launcher can change the icons, and if thats how you did it, could you be so kinda as to share the icons? thank you!


----------



## notimportant

Despyse said:


>


I feel like you are obligated to share everything about this! Amazing! Pretty pleeeassee!


----------



## Despyse

notimportant said:


> I feel like you are obligated to share everything about this! Amazing! Pretty pleeeassee!


- Nova Launcher
- Minimalistic Text
- Minimalist Icons
- Wallpaper, signal bars, vibrate icon, and nav buttons made by me


----------



## notimportant

Despyse said:


> - Wallpaper, signal bars, vibrate icon, and nav buttons made by me


Bah, those are the parts I want!  very cool though, great work!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Would u mind sharing that wall...bravo...that would b amazing as a new addition to my handcent theme

These 5 words are ur best friend...
NEVER ASK FOR AN ETA!

Hello unlocked bootloader!
Goodbye fake Motorola promises!

Tapped from my Galaxy Nexus oozing blue!


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

@thetaman Would u mind sharing that wall...bravo...that would b amazing as a new addition to my handcent theme

These 5 words are ur best friend...
NEVER ASK FOR AN ETA!

Hello unlocked bootloader!
Goodbye fake Motorola promises!

Tapped from my Galaxy Nexus oozing blue!


----------



## davey11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## famine

Despyse said:


>


you have an obvious following of requests for the actual wallpapers/icons/etc for these great designs.. i really hope you follow through with a link sometime! i know i'd love to rock this on my device


----------



## Despyse

famine said:


> you have an obvious following of requests for the actual wallpapers/icons/etc for these great designs.. i really hope you follow through with a link sometime! i know i'd love to rock this on my device


Yes. I plan on making a thread once I make enough. In the mean time if anyone wants anything all you need to do is pm me. Haven't been working as fast as I would've liked due to school and graduation. But maybe after my next layout I will start one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## centerfinger

jsms0905 said:


> wondering where you got the icons from!? i was alble to somewhat replicate it using minimalistic text but i cant put them into the dock, and nova launcher can change the icons, and if thats how you did it, could you be so kinda as to share the icons? thank you!


I'm using adw ex launcher. I had to drag the icons off the dock, change the icon, then move it back to the dock. I did use the simple text app to create the icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

Despyse said:


>


what is that battery widget? Minimalistic Text maybe?


----------



## 9wire

button savior showing








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dantheman

sabbotage said:


> what is that battery widget? Minimalistic Text maybe?


You're correct. It's Minimalistic Text


----------



## sprovo

9wire said:


> button savior showing
> View attachment 18096
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


whered you get the wifi and signal icons from


----------



## 9wire

Galaxy data mod by gunderwear in the themes section. Used zip themer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB

My favorite Un-Blacked Out set-up.


----------



## nklenchik




----------



## cckeeler

GrandMasterB said:


> My favorite Un-Blacked Out set-up.


Do you have a link to those soft keys?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfood

nklenchik said:


>


The Tampa skyline in the background? That's a first! Nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse

GrandMasterB said:


> My favorite Un-Blacked Out set-up.


<3 Wonderful my friend


----------



## GrandMasterB

cckeeler said:


> Do you have a link to those soft keys?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


All you have to do is ask.









http://rootzwiki.com/user/56322-despyse/


----------



## ten2o3




----------



## GrandMasterB

My favorite Blacked Out Set-Up


----------



## jsms0905

GrandMasterB said:


> My favorite Un-Blacked Out set-up.


Loving the wallpaper for that! Would you happen to have a link to it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB

jsms0905 said:


> Loving the wallpaper for that! Would you happen to have a link to it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1367483


----------



## btucker2003

Where can I go to get some of these sweet modded status bar icons I keep seeing at? TIA


----------



## jsms0905

GrandMasterB said:


> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1367483


thank you its all complete! Now if only someone would make an xbox version instead of playstation!


----------



## GrandMasterB

jsms0905 said:


> thank you its all complete! Now if only someone would make an xbox version instead of playstation!


Search for XBOX on that site I linked. There's like 168 results.


----------



## HensonD67

Sorry reposting an image I posted earlier but I wanted to try adding it into the "nexus" housing


















Here's the softkeys if anyone wants them

https://rapidshare.com/files/1892642833/softkeys_HumanRase.zip


----------



## jsms0905

GrandMasterB said:


> Search for XBOX on that site I linked. There's like 168 results.


haha thanks! but actually i was talking about the nav buttons. btw how were you able to get the nav bar white? i cant seem to find anything that will let me. only able to change nav buttons


----------



## GrandMasterB

jsms0905 said:


> haha thanks! but actually i was talking about the nav buttons. btw how were you able to get the nav bar white? i cant seem to find anything that will let me. only able to change nav buttons


Its AOKP b23 with bgills unblacked out theme installed.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## bicen

ROM: AOKP 23
Kernel: faux 13u
Theme: Ice & Black


----------



## jsms0905

iNate71 said:


> If you click on the "Nexus X" in the middle, it has a folder containing the app drawer, and all my favorite apps. Also, if you click on "num" it pops up with my favorite contacts and the people app.


can you send me the icon set for the nexus X? and how did change the icons for the apps into text?


----------



## jsms0905

Mine for now...waiting on a mod for the dock icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdec

The red dot above the "I" hides my notification bar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

jdec said:


> The red dot above the "I" hides my notification bar
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Guy, can u share that wall please. Looks frikken awesome man. TIA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdec

Sure. I got it from someone here at root, but it was white. Just inverted it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdec

Actually I got it from knok. He has a thread of wallpapers, and it was the un- black one. I just inverted the colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

jsms0905 said:


> and how did change the icons for the apps into text?


"Minimalistic Text" on the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

jdec said:


> Actually I got it from knok. He has a thread of wallpapers, and it was the un- black one. I just inverted the colors.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ah I havent even checked his thread lately. Thank's a lot man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

today's


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jsms0905

Paulikid said:


> "Minimalistic Text" on the market.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no thats not right, minimalistic text are always widgets and you cant put widgets in the dock, ive already tried, ive looked all over the seetings in the app aswell, can never find anything


----------



## jsms0905

reverepats said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


hey how did you change your app drawer to be the nexus X? could you be so kind as to post up a link to it?


----------



## reverepats

jsms0905 said:


> hey how did you change your app drawer to be the nexus X? could you be so kind as to post up a link to it?


Sure. I posted 1 page back also. Actually I posted 2 different kinds, but here ya go. I'm using Nova Launcher which allows you to change the icons.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdec

jsms0905 said:


> no thats not right, minimalistic text are always widgets and you cant put widgets in the dock, ive already tried, ive looked all over the seetings in the app aswell, can never find anything


Its called simple text

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

Of course it is Simple Text. Sorry,I mixed it up because I was looking for both apps in the past few days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

AOKP M3 
ADW EX Launcher
Vivid theme by Sonny Sekhon
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## bamfsig45




----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zombieflanders

reverepats said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I see you're also a fan of Black Nexus. What icon set are you using?


----------



## NatemZ

bamfsig45 said:


>


gimme that wall. That's pimp!


----------



## sabbotage

NatemZ said:


> gimme that wall. That's pimp!


I found it with google image search here:

http://www.wallpaperzzz.com/galactic-empire-download/


----------



## NatemZ

sabbotage said:


> I found it with google image search here:
> 
> http://www.wallpaper...mpire-download/


Thanks I was mobile when I asked that lol


----------



## sabbotage

NatemZ said:


> Thanks I was mobile when I asked that lol


No problem man! Now you can download it mobile too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

zombieflanders said:


> I see you're also a fan of Black Nexus. What icon set are you using?


Yes sir....Those are from TheIcon dot com......u need to pay for them, but there all icon pakcs of over 1000 icons. Really nice. Check my photo on google+. i think they may have went thru my instant upload LOL. By accident of course. I need to delete them

Did a Name and have to start over again. What I got for now


----------



## tcanderson2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## creaky24

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## mbh87

Always end back up on the same setup with different walls.


----------



## wiseguychacon

My new one.. 
Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## bamfsig45

NatemZ said:


> Thanks I was mobile when I asked that lol


Here is the original without that web addess on the botoom.


----------



## jsms0905

Check it out!! A little bit of everything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21

Latest









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kanly23

davidnc said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Can anyone tell me what this clock / weather widget is please?


----------



## Awexit76

kanly23 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this clock / weather widget is please?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

1weather


----------



## kanly23

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckDz3

jsms0905 said:


> Check it out!! A little bit of everything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice. What is your time/date widget?


----------



## mbh87

ChuckDz3 said:


> Nice. What is your time/date widget?


one more clock


----------



## Joshjunior

Nothing real extravagant

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Joshjunior said:


> Nothing real extravagant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


loving that! I tweaked the color but I'm digging it


----------



## Zalyia38

This is my favorite thread! Lots of great stuff here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

mbh87 said:


> Always end back up on the same setup with different walls.


Where'd you get your icons from? I think it's about time to change mine again haha


----------



## TheTyler0013

Here's my lock screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh

how are people getting a different wallpaper for the lockscreen?


----------



## GrandMasterB

bryannh said:


> how are people getting a different wallpaper for the lockscreen?


Either MIUI rom, AOKP B24 has the option, or using a lockscreen replacement like Widgetlocker.


----------



## 404 ERROR

Minimal


----------



## lthelwpn

TheTyler0013 said:


> Here's my lock screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that lock screen is just bad a$$. Do share!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Still need to get wallpaper to pure black. Work in progress.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Ghost theme! AOKP Build 23

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsms0905

TheTyler0013 said:


> Here's my lock screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yes please share how you got that! looks amazing!


----------



## th3taman

Wikkdwarrior said:


> @thetaman Would u mind sharing that wall...bravo...that would b amazing as a new addition to my handcent theme
> 
> These 5 words are ur best friend...
> NEVER ASK FOR AN ETA!
> 
> Hello unlocked bootloader!
> Goodbye fake Motorola promises!
> 
> Tapped from my Galaxy Nexus oozing blue!


Sorry for the delay...here you go.


----------



## waltpartlo

My screen, nothing too special. Rocking AOKP 23.5 ghost theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheTyler0013

jsms0905 said:


> yes please share how you got that! looks amazing!


Go locker lol love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## collierclark

mine









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elmerjr128

collierclark said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Icons?


----------



## collierclark

elmerjr128 said:


> Icons?


they are dark matter HD icons found them in this thread. Here is the link http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/art/Dark-Matter-HD-Icons-274964283?qo=0&catpath=&order=9&offset=0 thanks are appreciated.


----------



## sprovo

...


----------



## wiseguychacon

Check mate!

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elmerjr128

collierclark said:


> they are dark matter HD icons found them in this thread. Here is the link http://chrisbanks2.d...rder=9&offset=0 thanks are appreciated.


Thanks man. Much appreciated!


----------



## Despyse

Tried to change it up. Make a carousel-esque center, and tabbed dock.


----------



## Zalyia38

Can't decide blue or black and white background ... I think I like the black and white.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

thetaman said:


> Sorry for the delay...here you go.


Ahh...thanks! 
These 5 words are ur best friend...
NEVER ASK FOR AN ETA!

Hello unlocked bootloader!
Goodbye fake Motorola promises!

Tapped from my Galaxy Nexus oozing blue!


----------



## th3taman

Despyse said:


> Tried to change it up. Make a carousel-esque center, and tabbed dock.


Nice setup! Really like the tabs at the bottom too!


----------



## RamAir02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## triumphrider

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## reverepats

Same as a couple of days ago. Just differ Nav Buttons










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## marqese

Despyse said:


> Tried to change it up. Make a carousel-esque center, and tabbed dock.


Please let me know where you got these icons...I got to have em.


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

marqese said:


> Please let me know where you got these icons...I got to have em.


Look back about 9 posts

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kochoid

Does it show that I used to be on a dx?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87




----------



## Despyse

mbh87 said:


>


Ahhh, Kanging yourself I see, nice! lol. Early access


----------



## mbh87

Despyse said:


> Ahhh, Kanging yourself I see, nice! lol. Early access


I like early access so I put an early access in my early access


----------



## reverepats

Change a couple of things. Again, haha










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

reverepats said:


> Change a couple of things. Again, haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Since you seem to like red, try this one http://i.imgur.com/KaA9d.jpg


----------



## reverepats

mbh87 said:


> Since you seem to like red, try this one http://i.imgur.com/KaA9d.jpg


OhhhhHhHh BwahhHhh..

Frikken great. LOL. Thanks a lot man, that absolutely perfect

Edit...ahh that mare my night. Thanks again bro!!!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ljungberg3

gomorrah said:


>


this is insane. i cant find it on the just reveal link below.. any suggestions?


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Best on Mars

This is what I have right now, though it seems to change on a daily basis...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fallingd0wn

AOKP 25
Simple Calendar Widget
Beautiful Weather widget
Nova Launcher


----------



## kgbrown247

Sent from a full AOSP GNex via Tap


----------



## Zalyia38

Going with the unicorns!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Best on Mars said:


> This is what I have right now, though it seems to change on a daily basis...
> 
> View attachment 18525
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I love that setup. Can you share the wallpaper and clock please?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Best on Mars

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I love that setup. Can you share the wallpaper and clock please?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


There you go...









If that doesn't show up in its full resolution (I'm new if you can't tell by my number of posts) I got the wallpaper from the app "Wallbase". It has a ton of high res wallpapers and I think if you search for colorful under search or tabs you can find more like it.

The clock is from "one more clock" and the skin is called "stamp". You'll have to tweak the colors to your liking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Best on Mars said:


> There you go...
> 
> View attachment 18541
> 
> 
> If that doesn't show up in its full resolution (I'm new if you can't tell by my number of posts) I got the wallpaper from the app "Wallbase". It has a ton of high res wallpapers and I think if you search for colorful under search or tabs you can find more like it.
> 
> The clock is from "one more clock" and the skin is called "stamp". You'll have to tweak the colors to your liking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


Thanks! I found that wallpaper and then some.
Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## mbh87




----------



## sandfreak

Rockin the unicorn porn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Best on Mars

mbh87 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I know this was posted a while ago, but does anyone know where I can find this wallpaper? I've seen this one and another just like it but with a black background. Everywhere I search gives me four rows of shelves that take up the whole screen. I think they might be i*hone wallpapers that I'm finding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

Best on Mars said:


> I know this was posted a while ago, but does anyone know where I can find this wallpaper? I've seen this one and another just like it but with a black background. Everywhere I search gives me four rows of shelves that take up the whole screen. I think they might be i*hone wallpapers that I'm finding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got it on XDA, I'll post it later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Best on Mars

mbh87 said:


> I got it on XDA, I'll post it later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks dude. I cannot for the life of me seem to find those!


----------



## AlpineM3

Zalyia38 said:


> Going with the unicorns!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


How'd you get those chrome rings around the folders?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38

AlpineM3 said:


> How'd you get those chrome rings around the folders?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From here. All kinds for Nova 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16203-nova-launcher-folder-mods-21-options-invisible-platform-glass-rings-etc-updated-21912-beta15/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## jmart518

Best on Mars said:


> I know this was posted a while ago, but does anyone know where I can find this wallpaper? I've seen this one and another just like it but with a black background. Everywhere I search gives me four rows of shelves that take up the whole screen. I think they might be i*hone wallpapers that I'm finding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here you go *Best on Mars*


----------



## Best on Mars

jmart518 said:


> Here you go *Best on Mars*


Thanks my man. Now time to get this thing to lineup with the icons!


----------



## AlpineM3

Zalyia38 said:


> From here. All kinds for Nova
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16203-nova-launcher-folder-mods-21-options-invisible-platform-glass-rings-etc-updated-21912-beta15/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo

I won't leave this wallpaper until I find a setup I like.any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathology

I have simple tastes compared to you guys, apparently lol. It's all modded up, but I like to mod things to be hidden >.>









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

sprovo said:


> I won't leave this wallpaper until I find a setup I like.any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you share that wallpaper? It's awesome. The gas mask one.
Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ChuckDz3

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very Nice. I like this a lot. Mind sharing the icons, app drawer icon and clock? Thanks!


----------



## Zalyia38

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This looks fabulous!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## jayxpx

sabbotage said:


> Mine from today....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Any shot i could get this wallpaper? Im using chroma hd but love this in ics


----------



## th3taman

Thanks to MBHays for helping with my wallpaper resizing problem on the lockscreen!


----------



## mbh87

Had to try these Crystal HD icons


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

Very nice! Where is that clock and icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd2011

Finally switched my background up a bit. I normally stick with dark backgrounds because of battery life but whatever.


----------



## WhataSpaz

After viewing like 10 pages of this thread I finally decided I wanted to change mine. This is what I came up with after 20 mins...I think I need new icons though haha


----------



## mbh87

WhataSpaz said:


> After viewing like 10 pages of this thread I finally decided I wanted to change mine. This is what I came up with after 20 mins...I think I need new icons though haha


try cold fusion hd. also, share that wall?


----------



## WhataSpaz

mbh87 said:


> try cold fusion hd. also, share that wall?


Ahhh they look so good

If the picture isn't big enough here's the link: http://www.wallz.eu/photo/514963.png


----------



## mbh87

WhataSpaz said:


> Ahhh they look so good
> 
> If the picture isn't big enough here's the link: http://www.wallz.eu/photo/514963.png


thanks bro. you can also try the Crystal HD icons http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/art/Crystal-HD-Icon-Pack-286584158


----------



## zero neck

aokp b25 - mnml theme
lockscreen / homescreen


----------



## jonyboyyy

Best on Mars said:


> I know this was posted a while ago, but does anyone know where I can find this wallpaper? I've seen this one and another just like it but with a black background. Everywhere I search gives me four rows of shelves that take up the whole screen. I think they might be i*hone wallpapers that I'm finding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT STATUS BAR THEME & ICONS THIS IS.. ITS SO DOPE !


----------



## howser15

Black Ice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 10aosmer

Besides adjusting the number of columns, how do you get the icons to line up with the picture?Edit: this is referring to whataspaz's post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## th3taman

mbh87 said:


> thanks bro. you can also try the Crystal HD icons http://chrisbanks2.d...-Pack-286584158


All of Chris Banks icons are da shit!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

I feel like a noob asking this but where are you going to put the screenshots into the GNex frame? I remember seeing the site before but for the life of me can't remember what the address is for it. *shrugs* lol


----------



## mbh87

Mustang302LX said:


> I feel like a noob asking this but where are you going to put the screenshots into the GNex frame? I remember seeing the site before but for the life of me can't remember what the address is for it. *shrugs* lol


http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html

just please resize the image before posting lol.


----------



## sharper4

Anyone know what this clock / weather widget are:


----------



## mbh87

sharper4 said:


> Anyone know what this clock / weather widget are:


Looks like stock TouchWiz widgets to me.


----------



## th3taman

mbh87 said:


> Looks like stock TouchWiz widgets to me.


Yup, TouchWiz weather widget for sure!


----------



## reverepats

sharper4 said:


> Anyone know what this clock / weather widget are:


Actually I have the APK for that. Its just called Digital Clock. Lemme see if I have it on me. If not, its on a SDcard I have at home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

Actually I have the APK for that. Its called Digital Clock. Lemme see if I have it on me. If not, its on a SDcard I have at home.

Edit....ahh got it. Had it lerking around somewhere. Here ya go http://db.tt/e57qYczq

Enjoy....just open and install.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharper4

mbh87 said:


> Looks like stock TouchWiz widgets to me.


Bummer - that's tied to the device from what I read. I was hoping to use it on my GN.


----------



## reverepats

sharper4 said:


> Bummer - that's tied to the device from what I read. I was hoping to use it on my GN.


Look one post up ^^^^^^^^^^^


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

New screen.

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## Mustang302LX

mbh87 said:


> http://android-ui-ut...ice-frames.html
> 
> just please resize the image before posting lol.


Thanks!


----------



## sharper4

reverepats said:


> Look one post up ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wow, no chance that could have come in after I hit the reply button but I pressed the post button. So many helpful people and then there's you. Thanks for your contribution. <rolleyes>


----------



## wiseguychacon

New again! Can't make up my mind. 

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## reverepats

sharper4 said:


> Wow, no chance that could have come in after I hit the reply button but I pressed the post button. So many helpful people and then there's you. Thanks for your contribution.


Hahah np

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Can you share that wallpaper? It's awesome. The gas mask one.
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus


here you go
http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=71640


----------



## 10aosmer

WhataSpaz said:


> Ahhh they look so good
> 
> If the picture isn't big enough here's the link: http://www.wallz.eu/photo/514963.png


I asked this earlier, but I don't think it really made any since







I am having trouble getting the icons to align properly with the image. I changed it to 7 columns, and 7 rows, and while the middle column lines up right, the left and right are not out far enough, and they hang into the blue background. Lastly, how are you adding the cool controls like vibrate on the right. Thanks!


----------



## jonyboyyy

nklenchik said:


> Where'd you get your icons from? I think it's about time to change mine again haha


CAN SOMONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO GET THIS STATUS BAR?!
like the battery & signal and everything at the top !


----------



## jonyboyyy

mbh87 said:


> Always end back up on the same setup with different walls.


THESE STATUS BAR THEME.. CAN SOMONE LINK ME IT!?


----------



## Mustang302LX

jonyboyyy said:


> THESE STATUS BAR THEME.. CAN SOMONE LINK ME IT!?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17809-thememnml-statusbarmagurotoroaokp-b25aokp-m3022112update/


----------



## mbh87

jonyboyyy said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...m3022112update/


i actually dont use that theme.


----------



## Kirch21

today's








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bakerbert




----------



## Maizekidstill81

bakerbert said:


>


Looks great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

sprovo said:


> here you go
> http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=71640


Thank you!
Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## jayfried

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChuckDz3

Today..
Still working..


----------



## elmerjr128

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP Build 25 with Franco kernel 16.


----------



## NatemZ

tonights edition


----------



## Schoat333

Working on my Irish theme for St Patty's day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zero neck

^ clover to launch app drawer?


----------



## ChuckDz3

Schoat333 said:


> Working on my Irish theme for St Patty's day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I like where this is going please let us know if/when you are going to release this! Love it!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thanks to Natemz for the theme/walls and roman/teamkang for ROM!


----------



## Paulikid

A little modification...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

Gave up on the gas mask one...







. Just need am icon set that goes well. Amy ideas?


----------



## lu270bro

inky black goodness on AOKP b25. I have a few apps on the screen but use a blank PNG image.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333

zero neck said:


> I like where this is going please let us know if/when you are going to release this! Love it!


I figure i'll start a thread as soon as I make some progress. So far systemUI, framework, and Nova are themed. (nova official release)


----------



## WishinItWas

My attempt


----------



## mbh87

I made my battery in blue and other icons to match if anyone would like it. Just run the zip through zip themer.










http://goo.gl/cWQQK


----------



## Phaze08

WishinItWas said:


> My attempt


I really like this. The blue nexus logo app drawer is super cool and the background is sweet too, the Nexus logo with the blue x, nice.  I'd like that wallpaper and the app drawer icon if you wouldnt mind sharing.


----------



## mentose457

Schoat333 said:


> Hmm, thats a good idea. I'll work it in. I alread added some to the folders.
> 
> I figure i'll start a thread as soon as I make some progress. So far systemUI, framework, and Nova are themed. (nova official release)


Are you taking requests or suggestions? If so, a nice flat semi dark green (117e11) on flat black would be nice.


----------



## solongthemer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333

mentose457 said:


> Are you taking requests or suggestions? If so, a nice flat semi dark green (117e11) on flat black would be nice.


The green I'm using is actually straight from the image of a flag. Hex 019a48

Speaking of flag, how's this for a folder bg?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zero neck

^ pot o' gold for the app drawer then?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

A Guinness for the app drawer.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## sabbotage

JayR_Themer said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


could you link to those icons please? they look awesome!


----------



## 10aosmer

bakerbert said:


>


Live in Lansing? lol. I live in Dewitt.


----------



## WhataSpaz

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> View attachment 18802
> 
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


+1 for the Daft Punk wallpaper


----------



## WishinItWas

Phaze08 said:


> I really like this. The blue nexus logo app drawer is super cool and the background is sweet too, the Nexus logo with the blue x, nice.  I'd like that wallpaper and the app drawer icon if you wouldnt mind sharing.




The wallpaper I found and edited the X to blue (sloppily), It might look bad if you make the "NEXUS" to large when cropping it as wallpaper....


----------



## solongthemer

sabbotage said:


> could you link to those icons please? they look awesome!


i made these icons myself for a theme im working on, but ill pull them, group them, and upload them for you.

im actually going to add to them today, ill post a link after..


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer

sabbotage said:


> could you link to those icons please? they look awesome!


here you go...

http://bit.ly/wHsSkW


----------



## aLeXandEr

Sup ppls?
First time posting screen shots of my Gnex...
Nothin' much but works for me!


----------



## sabbotage

JayR_Themer said:


> here you go...
> 
> http://bit.ly/wHsSkW


thanks so much! Icons look great!


----------



## solongthemer

No prob

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gootz66

Ready for baseball season! Go Giants! 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

He comes in peace!

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## centerfinger

aLeXandEr said:


> Sup ppls?
> First time posting screen shots of my Gnex...
> Nothin' much but works for me!


I'm a fan of those icons myself (metro blue) I just change the colors to match my current feel.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpicolas

Current screen might keep it for awhile

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

sprovo said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That is certainly an interesting wall lol


----------



## sprovo

NatemZ said:


> That is certainly an interesting wall lol












ha yeah, i like it. gotta find a few more cool widgets that go with it and then im set


----------



## CutBones

Sent from my Nexus Prime/AOKP using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8

Mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon

Inspired by asteakpie at XDA.


----------



## reverepats

if anyone's looking for a new App Drawer icon. I got one here for ya to try. Looms pretty clean.


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgill7

Turned 21 Today 

For More Details Click The Image Below.​


----------



## reverepats

kgill7 said:


> Turned 21 Today
> 
> For More Details Click The Image Below.​


Yo KGill, I usually dont ask REQUEST, but you think u can included those status bar icons in your next MNML Update? unless there already there and did realize it LOL....I love that MIUI/MNML look man. Thnk maybe u can put that into your next update for your AOKP theme? Just had to do a fresh flash myself, so im just getting ready to install MNML THEME now.....thanks man...Lookin good as always brotha!!!...HAPPY B-DAY MAN!!!


----------



## kgill7

reverepats said:


> KG i think u may have to add that status bar into your theme brah LOL....I love that MIUI/MNML look man. Thnk maybe u can put that into your next update for your AOKP theme? Just had to do a fresh flash myself, so im just getting ready to install MNML THEME now.....thanks man...Lookin good as always brotha!!!...HAPPY B-DAY MAN!!!


thanx and im gonna create this as another theme, seperately


----------



## reverepats

kgill7 said:


> thanx and im gonna create this as another theme, seperately


Awesome man. Thanks a bunch. Hey by the way. I bought a theme for MIUI last year and wanted to try something with the MIUI builds that we have for the GN now. I bought it from your site. Not sure the name exactly, but do you keep records of email addresses that by your themes? Cause you send email updates when you release updates for the themes correct? If so, your emails prolly went right into my Spam folder huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgill7

reverepats said:


> Awesome man. Thanks a bunch. Hey by the way. I bought a theme for MIUI last year and wanted to try something with the MIUI builds that we have for the GN now. I bought it from your site. Not sure the name exactly, but do you keep records of email addresses that by your themes? Cause you send email updates when you release updates for the themes correct? If so, your emails prolly went right into my Spam folder huh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no prob and right now my miui themes wont fullly work properly with miuiv4 since alot of things changed,but i will change it soon as miui has themes working 100% and yea i haave the list of emails and i havent updated yet, but it could be in junk or spam, illest was updated but bars wasnt


----------



## reverepats

kgill7 said:


> no prob and right now my miui themes wont fullly work properly with miuiv4 since alot of things changed,but i will change it soon as miui has themes working 100% and yea i haave the list of emails and i havent updated yet, but it could be in junk or spam, illest was updated but bars wasnt


ahh i see/ Not a problem. ill just re-buy it when the time comes. Im not gonna complain about a few bucks LOL. ALso, since I got your here hehe....did u happen to see the icon that I posted a few posts back for my App Drawer? What kinda PC program can I use to see what size that image is, and to maybe shrink the image itself? just a little smaller? Paint.net Maybe?


----------



## Best on Mars

mbh87 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did you line the icons up using trial and error, or is there some sort of application that allows you to set the wallpaper while also being able to see the icons so that they line up?


----------



## solongthemer




----------



## MR H3LLMAN

A couple of my mods mixed with some existing ideas. Digging it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Gah meant to upload this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00

Here's my minimal set up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00

And with circle launcher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

My setup 

Heres link for it bigger since its limited on the site.
Need anything just ask 

https://dl.dropbox.c...this_thang.jpeg


----------



## dantheman

The latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kgill7

reverepats said:


> ahh i see/ Not a problem. ill just re-buy it when the time comes. Im not gonna complain about a few bucks LOL. ALso, since I got your here hehe....did u happen to see the icon that I posted a few posts back for my App Drawer? What kinda PC program can I use to see what size that image is, and to maybe shrink the image itself? just a little smaller? Paint.net Maybe?


no i havent seen it, i just found this thread yday lol, well i use photoshop for all my stuff, you could try gimp.


----------



## akellar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bluenosed1

running default launcher.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Went back to asteakpie's idea, took the time to try and get it as symmetrical as possible, kind of exaggerated the perspective shift on the icons.



SayIt mClock with Beautiful Widgets

Icons:

http://r3d-x7.deviantart.com/art/LunarUi-Icons-260879940

Wallpaper:

http://schaltzdesign.deviantart.com/art/Cincolor-Wallpaper-pack-276585387

http://benjaminhoong.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4f4uzi


----------



## loadsled

Liquid beta5, mClock


----------



## johnboy7501

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22




----------



## mbh87

Thanks to banksmi for the carrier logo help.


----------



## Kirch21

alphanu22 said:


>


Wallpaper please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kirch21

Todays
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00

Here is one for the Metallica fans.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Maizekidstill81

^^^^^ So Awesome ^^^^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Azilla

Nothing fancy, still a work in progress, its AOKP B26 with the Cyan & Black theme, with modified Icons from Kovicon back when I had my D1 *wonder where Kov went off to* next step is the time/weather widget either change the look or use minimalistic txt


----------



## reverepats

Azilla said:


> Nothing fancy, still a work in progress, its AOKP B26 with the Cyan & Black theme, with modified Icons from Kovicon back when I had my D1 *wonder where Kov went off to* next step is the time/weather widget either change the look or use minimalistic txt


Care to share where those dock icons came from? TIA. They look great.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## T_Yamamoto

reverepats said:


> Care to share where those dock icons came from? TIA. They look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


read the post he posted carefully. It says something about icons


----------



## Azilla

Yeah, my post did mention the icons, I had them saved still from back when I had my D1, I havent seen any new work from Koveloski in a LONG time, I just changed the color a little then did the same style to the stock launcher icon.


----------



## collierclark

my latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Using my new Textual icon set and navbar mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RageXicity




----------



## Rodeojones

mbh87 said:


> Thanks to banksmi for the carrier logo help.


Mind sharing the wallpaper you're using for the lockscreen? Thanks.


----------



## reverepats

Azilla said:


> Yeah, my post did mention the icons, I had them saved still from back when I had my D1, I havent seen any new work from Koveloski in a LONG time, I just changed the color a little then did the same style to the stock launcher icon.


Hey know body's perfect:rolleyes:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Screen for the day. Will be working on something new tonight.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kgbrown247

Sent from a full AOSP GNex via Tap


----------



## BigRalphN

My phone is on the way from Verizon. I was a rooted motorola guy. Quick question, do you need to root to change icons and such. I imagine you do.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## elmerjr128

BigRalphN said:


> My phone is on the way from Verizon. I was a rooted motorola guy. Quick question, do you need to root to change icons and such. I imagine you do.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can use Nova Launcher to change icons without being rooted


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

beardedspoooon said:


> Went back to asteakpie's idea, took the time to try and get it as symmetrical as possible, kind of exaggerated the perspective shift on the icons.
> 
> 
> 
> SayIt mClock with Beautiful Widgets
> 
> Icons:
> 
> http://r3d-x7.deviantart.com/art/LunarUi-Icons-260879940
> 
> Wallpaper:
> 
> http://schaltzdesign.deviantart.com/art/Cincolor-Wallpaper-pack-276585387
> 
> http://benjaminhoong.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4f4uzi


This looks wonderful. Two questions, how did you hide the notification bar and how did you get that perspective on the icons?


----------



## mbh87

Rodeojones said:


> Mind sharing the wallpaper you're using for the lockscreen? Thanks.


http://i.imgur.com/D8flM.jpg


----------



## litso

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Using my new Textual icon set and navbar mod.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


H3llman, are you using Roboto for the softkey font? Looks very nice down there.


----------



## jeremycase00

Maizekidstill81 said:


> Screen for the day. Will be working on something new tonight.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you get that barcode battery widget. That's pretty slick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mngdew

mbh87 said:


> Thanks to banksmi for the carrier logo help.


Your wallpaper is super cool.
Can you share it?

p.s , I found it.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## msrenoux

How'd I do?


----------



## Maizekidstill81

jeremycase00 said:


> Where did you get that barcode battery widget. That's pretty slick
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its minimalist widget battery bar .... you have to download a few other steps let me find the link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Maizekidstill81

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18740089&postcount=6

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm

'google' folder has all my gapps, and photo is camera+gallery. simple.


----------



## mngdew

Rodeojones said:


> Mind sharing the wallpaper you're using for the lockscreen? Thanks.


http://www.ewallpapers.co/street-lights-wallpapers


----------



## mbh87

mngdew said:


> http://www.ewallpape...ghts-wallpapers


it was posted a page back if you bothered looking


----------



## jonyboyyy

Best on Mars said:


> Did you line the icons up using trial and error, or is there some sort of application that allows you to set the wallpaper while also being able to see the icons so that they line up?


hey MBHAYS, i would like to know the same thing, how did you line the up?
im using quickpic & novalauncher but its still a little off...


----------



## Rodeojones

mbh87 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/D8flM.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## mbh87

jonyboyyy said:


> hey MBHAYS, i would like to know the same thing, how did you line the up?
> im using quickpic & novalauncher but its still a little off...


ask whataspaz, wasnt my screen


----------



## mrpicolas

Feeling kinda musical today aokp 26, nova launcher, one more clock widget, with all my apps in a folder using tha Phlash's piano icon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

mrpicolas said:


> Feeling kinda musical today aokp 26, nova launcher, one more clock widget, with all my apps in a folder using tha Phlash's piano icon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's pretty jazzy.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Hondo_Lane

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhollender

alphanu22 said:


>


What wallpaper and date app is that?


----------



## tharris297

Really enjoying ADW EX on ICS!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> That's pretty jazzy.
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


I see what you did there ;-»
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nastrodamous

oops fixingpost


----------



## LANAtron

Minimal.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## wiseguychacon

Wanted to ride a bike but dam snow lol. So my app drawer is one.

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## BFirebird101

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## dantheman

wiseguychacon said:


> Wanted to ride a bike but dam snow lol. So my app drawer is one.
> 
> Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


Wallpaper please?


----------



## zcam6224

A little bland for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zombieflanders

dantheman said:


> Wallpaper please?


It was just posted one page ago.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Here ya go
I use backgrounds box HD by the way
Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## mbh87

zombieflanders said:


> It was just posted one page ago.


twice in the last 2 pages actually lol. i posted it the first time someone had asked me for it.


----------



## th3taman

mbh87 said:


> twice in the last 2 pages actually lol. i posted it the first time someone had asked me for it.


LOL, I was laughing at that!


----------



## NatemZ




----------



## CZonin

*All Details-* http://czonin.deviantart.com/​


----------



## reverepats

NatemZ said:


>


Niiiice....guy can u post that Wall for me please? Haven't seen that one before...TIA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

litso said:


> H3llman, are you using Roboto for the softkey font? Looks very nice down there.


I am not for that specific set BUT I'll be releasing a couple in Roboto soon as I just posted a full text icon set that are made with Roboto.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

reverepats said:


> Niiiice....guy can u post that Wall for me please? Haven't seen that one before...TIA
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's in his thread in themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

reverepats said:


> Pretty sure it's in his thread in themes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


oorrrrr just click my wallpaper link in my signature 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17990-natemodz-rootzwiki-wallpapers-updated-223/


----------



## killakrez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

Changing it up from my normal look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

NatemZ said:


> oorrrrr just click my wallpaper link in my signature
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17990-natemodz-rootzwiki-wallpapers-updated-223/


Ahh thanks a lot brotha. I didny know u updated your thread with new walls. Frikken awesome









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

reverepats said:


> Ahh thanks a lot brotha. I didny know u updated your thread with new walls. Frikken awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yeah im gonna keep it updated


----------



## litso

killakrez said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ITS ZIPPA TIME!


----------



## litso

FilletMinion said:


> Changing it up from my normal look.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Diggin the colors. Did you integrate the text icons into the wallpaper?


----------



## zcam6224

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

litso said:


> Diggin the colors. Did you integrate the text icons into the wallpaper?


Thanks. I used minimalistic text for the phone chrome and text. The clock is advanced clock widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## killakrez

What launcher do you use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

killakrez said:


> What launcher do you use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not sure who you are asking but I'm using adw ex mostly because you can go full screen no dock or status bar. I have yet to try the new nova though. The added swipe actions might sway me. Maybe for my next layout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xRogerxC

Nothing fancy, but I really do like the ICS blue 














Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
ADW Ex Launcher
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

CZonin said:


> *All Details-* http://czonin.deviantart.com/​


Oh damnn


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ten2o3

RageXicity said:


>


can you share that wallpaper please??


----------



## RageXicity

ten2o3 said:


> can you share that wallpaper please??


http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1719028

There you go


----------



## elmerjr128

CZonin said:


> *All Details-* http://czonin.deviantart.com/​
> Picture Hidden​


Do you mind sharing how you modify your wallpapers to include the built-in docks? Would you mind uploading 1 or 2? I really like the built-in dock look.


----------



## 10aosmer

FilletMinion said:


> Changing it up from my normal look.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what wallpaper is that? Looks great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

EDIT: Didn't quote the post originally.


----------



## jhollender

alphanu22 said:


>


Anybody know what wallpaper and app this is using?


----------



## FilletMinion

Found it on wallbase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

New TSF shell launcher with tsf music widget open and closed, and tsf weather open and closed. This launcher is siiiiiick!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Side bar for favorite apps and quick access from any screen, and some crazy folder snake action.
BUTTERY SMOOTH CANNOT DESCRIBE HOW FAST AND SMOOTH IT IS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

wiseguychacon said:


> Side bar for favorite apps and quick access from any screen, and some crazy folder snake action.
> BUTTERY SMOOTH CANNOT DESCRIBE HOW FAST AND SMOOTH IT IS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it better be for $17 lol


----------



## wiseguychacon

NatemZ said:


> it better be for $17 lol


That's what I said too so tried for 5 minutes refunded to decide cause I was sold its badass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler

No big deal or anything.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Ha ha you can add clouds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

wiseguychacon said:


> New TSF shell launcher with tsf music widget open and closed, and tsf weather open and closed. This launcher is siiiiiick!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


not to go off topic, but where are the back/home/recent apps buttons? long press that circle thing?

or are you using gestures or lmt?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running the ROM of the day via Boot Manager


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Liquid v1, Negativity, pulled down to a single screen. That's right, I've joined the ranks of those who only have one homescreen.


----------



## naturalstamina

NatemZ said:


>


That is awesome


----------



## UnfedBear67

My little set up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Barf said:


> not to go off topic, but where are the back/home/recent apps buttons? long press that circle thing?
> 
> or are you using gestures or lmt?


I'm M3 with no softkey mod the softkeys would be normal if your not using that mod. I use button savior

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

UnfedBear67 said:


> My little set up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sweet! I love this launcher. How you like it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67

wiseguychacon said:


> Sweet! I love this launcher. How you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Little expensive but I really am impressed with it. The speed they are fixing things is impressive. I have no regrets not that complicated smooth and not that much of a resources hog.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

UnfedBear67 said:


> Little expensive but I really am impressed with it. The speed they are fixing things is impressive. I have no regrets not that complicated smooth and not that much of a resources hog.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What launcher is that y'all are talking about? Don't seem to be familiar with any that allow icons to be arranged that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

AlpineM3 said:


> What launcher is that y'all are talking about? Don't seem to be familiar with any that allow icons to be arranged that way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its the new as of today TSF shell and the dev's are quick with updates three already today. And hasn't even been 24 hours since release yet. Launcher is amazing development are responsive as heck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alphanu22

jhollender said:


> Anybody know what wallpaper and app this is using?


http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/abstract/wallpapers/floating-tree.jpg

AOKP B27 
Black Exodus Theme
Nova Prime


----------



## kgill7

Download ​


----------



## jhollender

alphanu22 said:


> http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/abstract/wallpapers/floating-tree.jpg
> thanks, what about the date app?
> 
> AOKP B27
> Black Exodus Theme
> Nova Prime


----------



## AlpineM3

wiseguychacon said:


> Its the new as of today TSF shell and the dev's are quick with updates three already today. And hasn't even been 24 hours since release yet. Launcher is amazing development are responsive as heck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks awesome!!!!

Update - OK, chucked out 17$ and I'm at a loss right now.....how the F*** do u use this damn thing?!?! Soooooo confusing! Looks great, but confusing as f***

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67

AlpineM3 said:


> Looks awesome!!!!
> 
> Update - OK, chucked out 17$ and I'm at a loss right now.....how the F*** do u use this damn thing?!?! Soooooo confusing! Looks great, but confusing as f***
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its a little strange a first but once you get the hang of it, it's really is super easy to use.


----------



## alphanu22

Minimalistic Text

----------------------------


----------



## AlpineM3

UnfedBear67 said:


> Its a little strange a first but once you get the hang of it, it's really is super easy to use.


Dude I am so frustrated right now with this thing...... trying to chill out, but not seeing the same icons or anything from the sample video.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BigRalphN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sexy


----------



## wiseguychacon

AlpineM3 said:


> Dude I am so frustrated right now with this thing...... trying to chill out, but not seeing the same icons or anything from the sample video.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its not 100% full featured yet those features are coming. I think they released it cause is very stable and has great features as is. The the rest will come tsf weather tsf music tsf notes need to be downloaded. Then you can drop the widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## th3taman




----------



## sabbotage

thetaman said:


>


Could you post that blue lines wallpaper please?


----------



## th3taman

sabbotage said:


> Could you post that blue lines wallpaper please?


----------



## cvo515

thetaman, that clock is sweet. can't seem to get metropolis font in minimalistic text tho...do tell???


----------



## Wyman881

thetaman said:


>


What are your icons?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## ChuckDz3




----------



## th3taman

cvo515 said:


> What are your icons?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Chris Banks Crystal HD Icons http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/#/d4qmhr2


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Doesn't match very well. Not sure how I feel about this setup. 








Sent from the ROM of the day via Boot Manager on my self-aware Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cvo515

thetaman said:


> Where's your problem at?


check your PM. thanks mang


----------



## BigRalphN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22

Nova dont like Custom Dock - I'll Change that


----------



## reverepats

alphanu22 said:


> Nova dont like Custom Dock - I'll Change that


Wow thats really nice. Is that a wallpaper, and yoru just putting icons into those slots in the dock area? or is that a MOD for nova?


----------



## imperivm

BigRalphN said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yikes


----------



## CZonin

*All Details:* http://czonin.deviantart.com/​*All Details:* http://mycolorscreen...12/03/02/coast/​


----------



## zwade01

CM9, No Soft Key mod, TSF Launcher










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm

zwade01 said:


> CM9, No Soft Key mod, TSF Launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How do you like that launcher? It's a bit much for my liking, but seems pretty sweet regardless.


----------



## AlpineM3

imperivm said:


> How do you like that launcher? It's a bit much for my liking, but seems pretty sweet regardless.


Allow me to but in - I ended up chucking 17$ for it.....runs really smooth and has tons of potential, but unfortunately it is still lacking in the options dept still. Not everything you see in the video for it is available yet, once it does it'll be worth it. Not quite the case yet, still buggy and incomplete

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alphanu22

reverepats said:


> Wow thats really nice. Is that a wallpaper, and yoru just putting icons into those slots in the dock area? or is that a MOD for nova?


i photoshopped the dock on the wallpaper. there are transparent icons/apps hovering over the dock- its not a mod


----------



## pressguy27

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## ewhitak

CZonin said:


> *All Details:* http://czonin.deviantart.com/​*All Details:* http://mycolorscreen...12/03/02/coast/​


How did you round those corners?


----------



## CZonin

ewhitak said:


> How did you round those corners?


Photoshop. It's all a part of the wallpaper.


----------



## ewhitak

Thats sad, o well I guess I will have to live without cool rounded corners


----------



## jayfried

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


----------



## little812

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M * using Tapatalk*


----------



## Owen2090

CZonin said:


> Photoshop. It's all a part of the wallpaper.


Can you post the wallpaper?


----------



## imperivm

WhataSpaz said:


> Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


What launcher are you using?


----------



## WhataSpaz

imperivm said:


> What launcher are you using?


ADW Ex...it's all a wallpaper with whatever "x" would be overlay


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz

WhataSpaz said:


> Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


That's cool, very similar to my old iPhone theme,,, lol


----------



## Bemax8124

WhataSpaz said:


> Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


 Love your home screen, clean and simple. Using ADW ex and for the life of me, I can not figure out how you added shortcuts to your wallpaper with out showing the app icon. Could you educate me? Please


----------



## cubsfan187

Very simple and minimal.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Bemax8124 said:


> Love your home screen, clean and simple. Using ADW ex and for the life of me, I can not figure out how you added shortcuts to your wallpaper with out showing the app icon. Could you educate me? Please


Haha thanks!! All I did was long press, erase the app name and change the icon to a transparent one.


----------



## little812

xlinuxtrancex said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 were can I find those icons

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M * using Tapatalk*


----------



## Bemax8124

Sent from my AOKP 27 BK AXIOM using RootzWiki


----------



## Bemax8124

WhataSpaz said:


> Haha thanks!! All I did was long press, erase the app name and change the icon to a transparent one.


 So simple.  Ok now what theme are you using to get the transparent Icons? Thanks for your help.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Bemax8124 said:


> So simple.  Ok now what theme are you using to get the transparent Icons? Thanks for your help.


No theme. Look up "transparent png" in google images and you'll find something that's invisible eventually


----------



## Bemax8124

WhataSpaz said:


> No theme. Look up "transparent png" in google images and you'll find something that's invisible eventually


Cool thank!


----------



## Pathology

Decided to work on sprucing up NatemZ's theme to my personal tastes, and this is what came of it 

Without Nav Bar:








With Nav Bar:








Keyboard & LMT Mod








Swype:








---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## Bemax8124

WhataSpaz said:


> No theme. Look up "transparent png" in google images and you'll find something that's invisible eventually


Okay found a theme that has a transparent Icon... "Sense Glass ADW Theme". Thanks Again


----------



## WhataSpaz

Bemax8124 said:


> Okay found a theme that has a transparent Icon... "Sense Glass ADW Theme". Thanks Again


Lol yep no problem!


----------



## ten2o3

nunyazz said:


> That's cool, very similar to my old iPhone theme,,, lol


we need that weather icon/pic in the status bar for android. that might be the coolest thing I've ever seen on an iphone lol


----------



## swimminsurfer256

WhataSpaz said:


> Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


What clock/weather widget is that?


----------



## WhataSpaz

swimminsurfer256 said:


> What clock/weather widget is that?


Easy clock widget 4x2 and beautiful widgets 1x1*


----------



## ChuckDz3

WhataSpaz said:


> Took me like an hour last night but I finally decided on this


Did you just photoshop this into a wallpaper for just one screen? If so, what were your dimensions? This is awesome!


----------



## nunyazz

ten2o3 said:


> we need that weather icon/pic in the status bar for android. that might be the coolest thing I've ever seen on an iphone lol


Yes that was a nice mod for the iPhone, I'm sure one of the Devs could figure that one out for the Gnex.


----------



## WhataSpaz

ChuckDz3 said:


> Did you just photoshop this into a wallpaper for just one screen? If so, what were your dimensions? This is awesome!


Yeah it's just one wallpaper into one screen, but I used MS PP and MS Paint lol learned a few tricks since I was a kid. Basically I made a 720x1080 back background in paint and grabbed pictures, made a boarder in MS PP and used that as a base for the rest of them. Just resized, edited the pictures, and put everything together in paint. The squares are half the size of the rectangles.

*But to get it to fit on the phone like that I had to make like a 3000x3000 background with a different color and paste the 720x1080 in there so our phone would actually size it right.


----------



## ChuckDz3

WhataSpaz said:


> Yeah it's just one wallpaper into one screen, but I used MS PP and MS Paint lol learned a few tricks since I was a kid. Basically I made a 720x1080 back background in paint and grabbed pictures, made a boarder in MS PP and used that as a base for the rest of them. Just resized, edited the pictures, and put everything together in paint. The squares are half the size of the rectangles.
> 
> *But to get it to fit on the phone like that I had to make like a 3000x3000 background with a different color and paste the 720x1080 in there so our phone would actually size it right.


Cool! Awesome, thank you!


----------



## beardedspoooon

Details here: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/#/d4rlaao and here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23194560&postcount=1561


----------



## utcu

I have a bit of a portal obsession. Now if only I could find a Glados boot animation that said insulting things I'd be set.









View attachment 19490


----------



## testingchip

alphanu22 said:


> Nova dont like Custom Dock - I'll Change that


Would you mind sharing the wallpaper? I pretty much only use black walls and haven't seen that one before. 
Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats

I don't like it haha...I'm off my game lately.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22

messing around - dunno if i like er not


----------



## subguy812

Todays..........


----------



## mbh87

nothing special but wanted a minimal setup


----------



## sabbotage

alphanu22 said:


> messing around - dunno if i like er not


i love those half icons.......could you post them or link to them? TIA!


----------



## ChuckDz3

This was inspired completely from WhataSpaz. This is my version and just know that imitation is the best form of flattery  Thanks WhataSpaz

I still want to do something with the bottom image. That's where all my apps shortcut is located but I couldn't find a good enough picture.. guess I'll have to make one. Oh well.. Still a work in progress.


----------



## WhataSpaz

That looks really good! Thinking about changing my browser and texts icons to something more realistic too now that I see it lol


----------



## kgill7

I present to you my new slider called, LoginDevice, for WidgetLocker.

Download ​


----------



## triumphrider

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki. Liquid Smooth Rom


----------



## richajf

Here's mine. I have 5 home screens which are organized into categories. Going from left to right, I have

Games
Media
Web (pictured, and actual "home" screen)
Offline/Work/misc
Utilities

Guess I got used to this setup with my old Pre Plus.

Sent from my GNexus with Unicorn Telepathy.


----------



## PB&J

Here's mine. I'll be keeping this setup for a while.

Details here


----------



## swimminsurfer256

WhataSpaz said:


> Easy clock widget 4x2 and beautiful widgets 1x1*


Awesome thanks. I like the setup!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457

ChuckDz3 said:


> This was inspired completely from WhataSpaz. This is my version and just know that imitation is the best form of flattery  Thanks WhataSpaz
> 
> I still want to do something with the bottom image. That's where all my apps shortcut is located but I couldn't find a good enough picture.. guess I'll have to make one. Oh well.. Still a work in progress.


Anyone could easily recreate this with Desktip VisualizeR from the market. With that app there is no need for Photoshop.


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## Zalyia38

Today's.....

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

WormDoes said:


>


Is that a live wallpaper? If not, would you mind sharing?


----------



## NatemZ

EDIT: Sweet! my 900th post lol


----------



## DougBushBC

My tweaked out single home screen AOKP.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

beardedspoooon said:


> Details here: http://beardedspoooo...t.com/#/d4rlaao and here: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1561


Two questions, can you post the actual wallpaper from the phone, not just what you used to make it and how do you get that perspective on the icons?


----------



## nunyazz

You have to create the icons you want with that perspective. Used the same layout on my old iPhone.


----------



## aardvark502

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

Simple and calming for me.

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just had to mention, your name.. then reading that quote.. made me laugh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xorob0

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus avec Tapatalk


----------



## cvo515

aardvark502 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where did you get that analog clock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## adizzy

The Word......coming soon


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

I always end back up on black. Damn black exodus theme!









Adw ex
Custom dock
Crystal HD icons
Beautiful widget clock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones

WormDoes said:


>


Mind sharing your wallpaper?


----------



## cabutr

Here's mine..

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123

Here's my screen 
Wall by me.
Legendary mod. AOKP Trinity Kernel.
Icons are a mix.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

lockscreen








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## IN8skill

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jleeusa

[attachment=19611:uploadfromtaptalk1330918514530.jpg

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## Nydalxy

My current set up...

Sent from my Kanged Out G-Nex


----------



## tek1231

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

New theme I'm working on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bemax8124

This was created with help from whataspaz. I also got some ideas from ChuckDz3. Thanks whataspaz and ChuckDz3.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:19627]


----------



## gwwjpd

Played around in Gimp 2 for the wallpaper. Just cut & paste, but hey, I like it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dantheman

My latest, nothing too special.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## a lawless a

swoggler said:


> View attachment 19619
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your home screen is amazing help me out with a how to...thanks 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WormDoes

Rodeojones said:


> Mind sharing your wallpaper?


Here you go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

WormDoes said:


> Here you go
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you!


----------



## mentose457

WP7ish layout.


----------



## scram

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EsotericPunk

Here is my latest; made to satisfy the old punk rocker in me. (Credit to the Liberty ROM team for the graphic of the people with fists up holding the banner.)

















Let me know what you think!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

EsotericPunk said:


> Here is my latest; made to satisfy the old punk rocker in me. (Credit to the Liberty ROM team for the graphic of the people with fists up holding the banner.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Dude, that is so many kinds of awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bluenosed1

simple text and minimalistic text with nova launcher.


----------



## jTink

Took me a while to get everything the way I wanted it but I think I'll be happy for a little bit.


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

jTink said:


> Took me a while to get everything the way I wanted it but I think I'll be happy for a little bit.


Details?


----------



## jTink

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> Details?


AOKP b27 with Nova Launcher.
Clock is mClock with a modified version of beyer's Nailed theme which is a modified version of a theme by Kgill7s. http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1402
The wallpaper is a combination of an old MattedBlues wallpaper, two dock backgrounds, and a nifty power outlet complete with usb hookups.
The white icons are the Spa Icon set by Beardedspoooon. http://beardedspoooo...Icons-210335067
The black icons are the Roosticity Icon set by Rooster100. http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=813986


----------



## DougBushBC

Phone spends at least half of its time in Landscape mode, only use 1 homescreen with Nova Launcher in AOKP b26. Any suggestions for a good single screem wallpaper that is mostly dark (battery life and all).


----------



## alphanu22

jTink said:


> Took me a while to get everything the way I wanted it but I think I'll be happy for a little bit.


this looks familiar... lol


----------



## vcapezio

WormDoes said:


>


Anyone know what iconset this is? I love it.


----------



## WhataSpaz

vcapezio said:


> Anyone know what iconset this is? I love it.


I think they're crystal hd...not 100% on that though


----------



## jTink

alphanu22 said:


> Anyone know what iconset this is? I love it.


It looks like the Crystal HD icon set by chris_banks2. http://forum.xda-dev...=1511741&page=2

Edit: ^^ What WhataSpaz said.


----------



## alphanu22

for now...


----------



## th3taman

vcapezio said:


> I think they're crystal hd...not 100% on that though


Definitely Crystal HD.


----------



## notimportant

I think it should just be a requirement of this thread to post details with your shots. Seems logical.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## Zalyia38

Today's...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

First time doing something to this extent and its not a lot. I don't know how the guys that do all the crazy stuff do it.
edit:went in a little different direction, dont like it much but i been staring at it for like 5 hours and i need something to make it work.


----------



## Kirch21

alphanu22 said:


> for now...


mind sharing your wall/dock icon? looks good!


----------



## sabbotage

alphanu22 said:


> for now...


could you post that lockscreen wallpaper?


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
AXIOM CROSSBREED V2
FRANCO M1 KERNEL
APEX LAUNCHER


----------



## ilhe1s

G-Nex LTE
GummyNex Rom
Nova Launcher
Softkey Mod


----------



## alphanu22

notimportant said:


> could you post that lockscreen wallpaper?


dock icons http://iride113.deviantart.com/art/Custom-Dock-Icons-245939479?q=gallery%3Aandroid-users%2F25819872&qo=97
main wallpaper http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/028/2/e/_____wood_room______by_xbartenderx-d387w0e.jpg
lock screen http://imacwallpapers.com/cache/0b654830cc5f5ffe5ed205e3b8949459.jpg

thanks!


----------



## Kirch21

thanks for the links!


----------



## Canary2323

Mine today


----------



## swoggler

Adw Ex Launcher. 
Chemistry theme folders
Stickers Album brushed aluminum wallpaper 
Beautiful widgets weather
Minimalistic text

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

BAM








Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## wiseguychacon

Relaxing today.

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## jhollender

alphanu22 said:


> i kno rite!? ill try my best to... next time...
> 
> dock icons http://iride113.devi...F25819872&qo=97
> main wallpaper http://fc06.devianta...erx-d387w0e.jpg
> lock screen http://imacwallpaper...5e3b8949459.jpg
> 
> thanks!


What is the name of the lock screen wallpaper, or could you repost the link? It goes to a forbidden page. Thanks.


----------



## litso

wiseguychacon said:


> Relaxing today.
> 
> Typed by my thumb keyboard.


Very clean, I like it.


----------



## litso

mbh87 said:


>


Really digging your LS wall, such vivid colors. Mind sharing it?

Also, really nice work tying in the colors on the LS and Home screen walls, as well as the softkeys. Overall very well done .


----------



## wiseguychacon

Thought I would share some of my favorite walls

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Have at em

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## mbh87

litso said:


> Really digging your LS wall, such vivid colors. Mind sharing it?
> 
> Also, really nice work tying in the colors on the LS and Home screen walls, as well as the softkeys. Overall very well done .


http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/640680


----------



## nunyazz

Not sure how to show a smaller preview??


----------



## alphanu22

jhollender said:


> What is the name of the lock screen wallpaper, or could you repost the link? It goes to a forbidden page. Thanks.


http://imacwallpapers.com/wallpaper/3153/Power-Wallpaper.html


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## swoggler

How is everybody making the screenshots appear with a picture of the phone? It looks pretty slick.


----------



## swoggler

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What icon pack is that?!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

This is a sneak peak of my Nexus 2.0 theme to be dropped tomorrow. Loving using it right now! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

swoggler said:


> What icon pack is that?!


deleted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Ah just realized I misread something. Post deleted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Splash icons.... from xda theme thread

Mrfenyx or something like that is the creator

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1535615

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog

A little theme I'm working on.

good day.


----------



## mentose457

swoggler said:


> How is everybody making the screenshots appear with a picture of the phone? It looks pretty slick.


You use photoshop or gimp. Here is the .psd file. simply paste you screenshot in on the screenshot layer. I didnt make this and dont know who did. To him the credit belongs. Enjoy.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44601870/phoneboarder.psd


----------



## mbh87

mentose457 said:


> You use photoshop or gimp. Here is the .psd file. simply paste you screenshot in on the screenshot layer. I didnt make this and dont know who did. To him the credit belongs. Enjoy.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44601870/phoneboarder.psd


Or simply go here

http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457

mbh87 said:


> Or simply go here
> 
> http://android-ui-ut...ice-frames.html
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That works too,


----------



## sabbotage

http://www.mycolorscreen.com works for that too


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE

Tattoed women fetish

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

DSTRIPEDAPE said:


> Tattoed women fetish
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right there with you on that one 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

sabbotage said:


> http://www.mycolorscreen.com works for that too


but if you use their link to post on forums it doesnt show the device frame, so it doesnt really work.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## nmoore125

My project that is almost complete. Have a little more tweaking to go..


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

nmoore125 said:


> My project that is almost complete. Have a little more tweaking to go..


I like your icons 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

new convert from df. looking forward to what this forum has to offer.
i use my phone primarily for business purposes... so unfortunately no tattooed sex appeal here.
just.... dark.. wood.......


----------



## Kevin3328

My new setup.. simple with my glowing green theme which I am in the process of revamping.. made a custom glow aokp wallpaper too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3

Giving my Pacers some love for a bit


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

I can't stop changing my wallpaper. 








Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## NatemZ

Weather in status bar. Hellz yeah


----------



## Mustang302LX

No need for weather in widget so just using the clock now.

Edit: Just noticed in the clock it matches Nate's glass look in the theme! 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ljungberg3

my Alive or Just Breathing wallpaper!


----------



## Mustang302LX

mmmm Killswitch is badass!!


----------



## A1DR1K

Mustang302LX said:


> No need for weather in widget so just using the clock now.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed in the clock it matches Nate's glass look in the theme!
> 
> View attachment 19984
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


How did you get the weather on your taskbar? I cannot seem to find the setting on aokp M4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

A1DR1K said:


> How did you get the weather on your taskbar? I cannot seem to find the setting on aokp M4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not in M4 it's Natemz' red theme.


----------



## ljungberg3

Mustang302LX said:


> mmmm Killswitch is badass!!


hell yeah man!


----------



## A1DR1K

Mustang302LX said:


> Not in M4 it's Natemz' red theme.


Cool thank you, I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

A1DR1K said:


> Cool thank you, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Def. a slick theme and nice to have a theme that's not ICS blue or black.


----------



## ljungberg3

My Gnex running the AXIOM Crossbreed v4 ROM. ICS 4.0.4


----------



## Mikefrostlpn

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:14968]

Go Cats!!


----------



## TRE_588




----------



## Trammell




----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

My new sexy girl HD icons from theme4droid on the market. Now I just need to find the right wallpaper to match them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

Mustang302LX said:


> Def. a slick theme and nice to have a theme that's not ICS blue or black.


 It's in my ICS blue theme too though


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Mustang302LX said:


> mmmm Killswitch is badass!!


Especially now that Jessie Leach is back.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## MR H3LLMAN

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Especially now that Jessie Leach is back.
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

Mustang302LX said:


> No need for weather in widget so just using the clock now. Edit: Just noticed in the clock it matches Nate's glass look in the theme!
> View attachment 19984
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


What clock? I need to find an alternative to BW since I don't need the weather there anymore.


----------



## area52

Loving the vivid theme by sonnysekhon reminds me of the ol nextheme from back in the day





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaw001

rodzero said:


> new convert from df. looking forward to what this forum has to offer.
> i use my phone primarily for business purposes... so unfortunately no tattooed sex appeal here.
> just.... dark.. wood.......


Do you mind sharing what kind of calender widget you are using?

Thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX

akellar said:


> What clock? I need to find an alternative to BW since I don't need the weather there anymore.


Got Fancy Widgets last night and use the 4x2 widget and in settings you can hide everything but the time.


----------



## oo3

rodzero said:


> new convert from df. looking forward to what this forum has to offer.
> i use my phone primarily for business purposes... so unfortunately no tattooed sex appeal here.
> just.... dark.. wood.......


What widgets are you using?


----------



## oo3




----------



## dmmarck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gootz66

A bit off topic but I believe that it was in this thread that someone had the vzw style 4GLTE status bar icon, does anyone have a link to the thread. I can't find it anywhere. TIA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nydalxy

My new set up on AOKP m4...


----------



## reverepats

New theme by NatzM









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

Needed something new...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## a lawless a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

oo3 said:


> Do you mind sharing what kind of calender widget you are using?
> 
> Thanks


no problem, here yall go:

beautiful widgets
'minimalistic text' for battery
'simi folder' for the folders
'agenda widget' for the calender (id say pretty heavily themed within the app itself). i give major credit to this app. ive used a couple pay calender apps and i continue to come back to this free one. i love it.

all free in market except for beautiful widget

to get wallpaper, google "black wood wallpaper". its in there. hope yall enjoy.


----------



## beardedspoooon

details: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/Nameplate-289594510


----------



## altimax98

It took me about 3 hours to build and design it all. Its my first 100% original homescreen concept. Heres my total setup:​
AOKP M4​Widget Locker (hidden swipe to unlock)​NovaLauncher Prime​Minimalistic Text (real time weather updates as well as system updates)​MissedIt! (message/phone notifications)​ADW Launcher Minimalistic Theme (settings icon







)​


----------



## sprovo

altimax98 said:


> It took me about 3 hours to build and design it all. Its my first 100% original homescreen concept. Heres my total setup:​
> AOKP M4​Widget Locker (hidden swipe to unlock)​NovaLauncher Prime​Minimalistic Text (real time weather updates as well as system updates)​MissedIt! (message/phone notifications)​ADW Launcher Minimalistic Theme (settings icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )​


really cool man. good work


----------



## itsTreyG

a lawless a said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Mind sharing that second wallpaper?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Happy St. Patty's Day  








Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## bubbleheadtom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## litso

altimax98 said:


> It took me about 3 hours to build and design it all. Its my first 100% original homescreen concept. Heres my total setup:​AOKP M4​Widget Locker (hidden swipe to unlock)​NovaLauncher Prime​Minimalistic Text (real time weather updates as well as system updates)​MissedIt! (message/phone notifications)​ADW Launcher Minimalistic Theme (settings icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )​


Major props for originality man. I like the way it seems the phone is speaking to you . Good work.


----------



## satyr




----------



## blaineevans

altimax98 said:


> It took me about 3 hours to build and design it all. Its my first 100% original homescreen concept.


You sir, deserve a gold star. Originalism.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Happy St. Patty's Day
> View attachment 20103
> 
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


The clock is an "advanced clock"-widget, isn't it? Which template/settings did you use? I can't manage to get the clock this big with overlay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon

Info: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/Executive-289835481


----------



## CZonin

​


----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## error311

Mustang302LX said:


>


Hey mustang you know where I can get that wallpaper in ICS blue?


----------



## Mustang302LX

error311 said:


> Hey mustang you know where I can get that wallpaper in ICS blue?


I do. 

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20411-live-wallpaperandroidbeam-live-wallpaper-9-colors-to-choose-from/

Courtesy of Natemz.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Paulikid said:


> The clock is an "advanced clock"-widget, isn't it? Which template/settings did you use? I can't manage to get the clock this big with overlay
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's Bob Clock.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

CZonin said:


> ​


Could you share your wallpaper?


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Keeping it clean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## R00t<3




----------



## Schoat333

Themed for my favorite Holiday.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## th3taman




----------



## zero neck

^HYFR

thats rad


----------



## That_dude_Adam

Here's mine


----------



## Smcdo123

My current setup. Softkeys modded by me


----------



## litso

Smcdo123 said:


> My current setup. Softkeys modded by me


Love the SayIt mClock, big fan of R3D X's work. Can't say I'm too crazy about that beats icon, but it does look sharp . What icons are you using?


----------



## Smcdo123

litso said:


> Love the SayIt mClock, big fan of R3D X's work. Can't say I'm too crazy about that beats icon, but it does look sharp . What icons are you using?


oh yeah his work is dope. I love his work and kgills. Those icons in the dock are from minimalistic theme by david something. Its on the market theres a ton of different colors too. But if you meant the statusbar that is sonny themes. And the soft keys are from the htc one x


----------



## kgbrown247

Sent from a full AOSP GNex via Tap


----------



## Trammell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Rootzwiki


----------



## rodzero

updated yet again. really digging the simpler style. three widgets used, all free btw:
android agenda (calender)
minimalistic text
simi folder


----------



## bakerbert

Here is my current one.....Saint Patrick's Day is a Coming!


----------



## missingplugin

Here is mine. You tap the polar bear for the app drawer.

Thanks to some of the guys on here for the inspiration and links to the apps.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Tablet mode baby! New mod rocks! Its in the forums

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

wiseguychacon said:


> Tablet mode baby! New mod rocks! Its in the forums
> 
> Typed by my thumb keyboard.


I can't stop touching myself to this. I need this mod.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## Mustang302LX

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I can't stop touching myself to this. I need this mod.
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


ummmm ok lol it's in dev section.


----------



## nexusorbust

missingplugin said:


> Here is mine. You tap the polar bear for the app drawer.
> 
> Thanks to some of the guys on here for the inspiration and links to the apps.


clock widget?


----------



## notimportant

wiseguychacon said:


> Tablet mode baby! New mod rocks! Its in the forums
> 
> Typed by my thumb keyboard.


Downloaded... installed... oh em gee


----------



## missingplugin

It is clock with he rework clock theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Mustang302LX said:


> ummmm ok lol it's in dev section.


Don't judge.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## Synaptic13

Mehhh..try'n to find a decent wp...
B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## partychick64

GummyNex 8.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

I pretty much leave it the same. Just change icons and walls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottPilgram

missingplugin said:


> It is clock with he rework clock theme.
> 
> I think he/she meant the app is mclock and the skin is rework just search google or deviant art, if not pm me I believe I have it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


where did you get the icons please?? I love them


----------



## missingplugin

ScottPilgram said:


> where did you get the icons please?? I love them


They are the plates HD icons on xda

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23386757


----------



## missingplugin

Went with a slightly different approach... Done for a while...


----------



## piax

missingplugin said:


> Here is mine. You tap the polar bear for the app drawer.
> 
> Thanks to some of the guys on here for the inspiration and links to the apps.


thats a pretty sweet polar bear with an awesome feature, care to share?


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## missingplugin

piax said:


> thats a pretty sweet polar bear with an awesome feature, care to share?


Here ya go. I just made the icon for the app launcher invisible.


----------



## swagmonster

I'm very minimalistic wallpaper is actually live and the matrix code falls down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dmmarck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## hurld

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRalphN

One more










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy74




----------



## hurld

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

chewy74 said:


>


Even Joan Rivers?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Even Joan Rivers?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


*Especially *Joan Rivers


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

WhataSpaz said:


> *Especially *Joan Rivers


Thanks for the image.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

missingplugin said:


> Here is mine. You tap the polar bear for the app drawer.
> 
> Thanks to some of the guys on here for the inspiration and links to the apps.


Would you mind sharing your transparent image used for the app drawer icon?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## mbh87

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Would you mind sharing your transparent image used for the app drawer icon?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


http://www.mediafire.com/i/?etrm8v9ed20lbgc


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

You're a gentleman and a scholar.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## nexusorbust

Thanks for the transparent icon and the concept. I wanted to do this with my current wallpaper, so I appreciate your help.










the be original part is my app drawer now.

Here is my lockscreen:


----------



## akellar

Nothing special but I like it


----------



## willic24

Who isn't playing this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WishinItWas

Old setup









The lazy, not-so-changed update









That 1x1 weather is no longer there, I forgot to delete it before i took the screenshot


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfood

Stole the invisible app drawer idea... the red eye is the app drawer. Props to whoever had the idea!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor

Short and sweet. Liquid smooth....love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzero

yet another change, which is why i love android. went from white on black to grey/red on off-white. dunno how long this one will last, but i like it.









i never did like the audiogalaxy widget, so i used a widget called "media keys' and some custom icons. only thing lacking is how to show the current song playing in simple text on the homescreen. if anyone has any ideas, im all ears.


----------



## Mustang302LX

willic24 said:


> Who isn't playing this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


<---- This guy isn't!


----------



## SimsDelt

WishinItWas said:


> Old setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lazy, not-so-changed update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1x1 weather is no longer there, I forgot to delete it before i took the screenshot


I love every thing about this. Icons, wallpaper and widgets please? Awesome!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## a lawless a

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> View attachment 20452
> 
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


Where can I find tour icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

a lawless a said:


> Where can I find tour icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23386757
Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## WishinItWas

SimsDelt said:


> I love every thing about this. Icons, wallpaper and widgets please? Awesome!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Info on the first of the two :http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/464123-post-your-homescreens-22.html#post3990973

and the wallpaper from the second:








Beautiful weather superclock- Roboto Holografic
Beautiful weather skin - Vos-Glass Opaque


----------



## Rodini




----------



## ljungberg3

nexusorbust said:


> Thanks for the transparent icon and the concept. I wanted to do this with my current wallpaper, so I appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the be original part is my app drawer now.
> 
> Here is my lockscreen:


i absolutely love these icons, could you link me up?


----------



## Mustang302LX

AOKP M4 with Rootz Green Exodus Theme by Nitroz.


----------



## imperivm

WishinItWas said:


> Old setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lazy, not-so-changed update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1x1 weather is no longer there, I forgot to delete it before i took the screenshot


Both look awesome.


----------



## SimsDelt

WishinItWas said:


> Info on the first of the two :http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/464123-post-your-homescreens-22.html#post3990973
> 
> and the wallpaper from the second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful weather superclock- Roboto Holografic
> Beautiful weather skin - Vos-Glass Opaque


Can you upload the blue nexus wallpaper? I'm mobile for days with no way to edit. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SimsDelt

I'm an idiot... you posted the one with the blue X in nexus already... just looked green in the preview.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## monky_1

Galaxy


----------



## jpnestel

Or 








Can't stop messing around and changin things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SimsDelt

Used some of the images/walls from a guy before (WishinItWas) and basically copied his except I tweaked the colors some... my main thing is keeping it looking simple but using hidden / transparent launchers (circle launchers) and transparent icons placed where I know they are... my other pages have widgets and what not... but I like to keep my home screen looking clean. There are 3 transparent Icons on this home screen and 4 transparent circle launchers.


----------



## Smeckle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nexusorbust

ljungberg3 said:


> i absolutely love these icons, could you link me up?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535615

:]


----------



## Grainosand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG

My first posted screenshot. Not much.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3

Ready for one of the best holidays


----------



## centerfinger

Here is my latest project. Kinda grungy steam punk flavor. Lots to do still, like some circle widget icons and some minimal text stats. Thus far its the lock screen, soft keys, wallpaper & a few icon reskins. 

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

SimsDelt said:


> Used some of the images/walls from a guy before (WishinItWas) and basically copied his except I tweaked the colors some... my main thing is keeping it looking simple but using hidden / transparent launchers (circle launchers) and transparent icons placed where I know they are... my other pages have widgets and what not... but I like to keep my home screen looking clean. There are 3 transparent Icons on this home screen and 4 transparent circle launchers.


I love those circle launchers, how/where do you get them and any trick to make them transparent?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangdrum

App drawer is on her bellybutton and is also a gesture. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SimsDelt

throwbot said:


> I love those circle launchers, how/where do you get them and any trick to make them transparent?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


In market search circle launcher and under the icon setting turn the transparency all the way up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gnex0422

Where did you get your clock widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paulikid

This thread inspires me









Sent out of the hell of St. Pauli.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Just changed it today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maddog0331

Here is mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126

nickey76 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Where did u get the icons and the battery widget. That's pretty sweet


----------



## porterhouse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422

Simple nothing special

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ljungberg3

I was running axiom crossbreed 4.0.4 but it was a bit too buggy after i overclocked


----------



## FilletMinion

For the weekend
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

Same old, same old.


----------



## elmerjr128

Bought my Furthur tickets yesterday 










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP M4 with included kernel.


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

rodzero said:


> yet another change, which is why i love android. went from white on black to grey/red on off-white. dunno how long this one will last, but i like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never did like the audiogalaxy widget, so i used a widget called "media keys' and some custom icons. only thing lacking is how to show the current song playing in simple text on the homescreen. if anyone has any ideas, im all ears.


What calendar widget is this?


----------



## YourAverageJD

Liquid 1.1, minimal text, bobclock3d, apex launcher 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3

mbh87 said:


> Same old, same old.


Beautiful work as always, I'd be jealous if you knew a fraction of the girls u posted


----------



## wiseguychacon

Sushi!

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## Anton2009

Here's my current setup/masterpiece. Enjoy.


----------



## Gabiola1

Trying out miui.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Gabiola1 said:


> Trying out miui.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Which MIUI are you using? Leech or vicious? How is it running?

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## Gabiola1

Using the leech version with Franco kernel. Running pretty smooth. There are still a few problems but over all its good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> What calendar widget is this?


its really two widgets. the date is minimalistic text while the actual calender is android agenda widget. you have a lot of customization to be done in-app to get it like that. its free and i always find myself going back to it.


----------



## jgrizz

Pretty basic.


----------



## johnp357

Mine gets changed every other day...


----------



## SimsDelt

Gabiola1 said:


> Trying out miui.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Which Miui theme is that? My main problem wth Miui for GNex was the graphic problems in the theme.

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## TheShamrock7




----------



## wiseguychacon

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## TheShamrock7

Simply Blue on Liquid1.1


----------



## hazard209

Just threw this together.


----------



## Gabiola1

Its a mix but the icons are from a theme named 'pages' from the online theme app.



SimsDelt said:


> Which Miui theme is that? My main problem wth Miui for GNex was the graphic problems in the theme.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Anton2009 said:


> Here's my current setup/masterpiece. Enjoy.


Is that a poweramp widget?


----------



## _JakeRyan

Rockin Black Exodus on Axi0m Crossbreed Monolith. Simple text for the dock icons, Minimalistic ADW theme for the regular icons. Edited stock wallpaper... I love this phone


----------



## requiemmm

MR H3LLMAN said:


> And here's the more refined version.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


 can anybody post this wallpaper or have a link to get it. I've looked everyone with no luck. Thanks anyone in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

Paint parrot and paint clock! Painting my Gnex!

FAMILY!


----------



## 9wire

Look, Ma, no buttons!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronald5

Here is mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrocker

DT Monolith B1 cobalt theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## naughtydorito

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dluxxx

here's mine


----------



## chevyrado14

AOKP B28. Modified live wallpaper by myself.


----------



## Joosman

My previous...
http://db.tt/SnVXk1MR


----------



## Joosman

My current...
http://db.tt/7qGJHWZN


----------



## mbh87




----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01

Latest MIUI


































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

Trons Grandpappy!

FAMILY!


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22

mbh87 said:


>


 skrillex... thats whats sup-


----------



## ChuckDz3

I like the new Google Play colors


----------



## NatemZ




----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## alphanu22

Perfect... (for now)


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

Mustang302LX said:


>


How did you manage the ICS blue lockscreen icons? I know you can change them now, but can you point me to where you got the blue ones? I already ripped apart nates theme and they were the normal white ones.....


----------



## hazard209

alphanu22 said:


> Perfect... (for now)


That sir, is a beautiful setup. Would you mind sharing what widgets those are?


----------



## Smeckle

hazard209 said:


> That sir, is a beautiful setup. Would you mind sharing what widgets those are?


I was thinking the same thing...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22

hazard209 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thanks, all its there is a Minimalistic Text widget-


----------



## Mustang302LX

sabbotage said:


> How did you manage the ICS blue lockscreen icons? I know you can change them now, but can you point me to where you got the blue ones? I already ripped apart nates theme and they were the normal white ones.....


I used 7zip to unzip the framework apk and took the stock lockscreen icons and edited them to ICS blue using GIMP.


----------



## sabbotage

Mustang302LX said:


> I used 7zip to unzip the framework apk and took the stock lockscreen icons and edited them to ICS blue using GIMP.


Ahhh ok, I assumed it was something like that. My image editing skills aren't that great so I don't know if I could do that.


----------



## wiseguychacon

My latest abstract.

FAMILY!


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

ChuckDz3 said:


> I like the new Google Play colors


Where are these soft key icons? Can't find them anywhere!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## a lawless a

sprovo said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Love the set up is that just a wallpaper or widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kimir

alphanu22 said:


> skrillex... thats whats sup-


Post wallpapers or die.


----------



## sprovo

a lawless a said:


> Love the set up is that just a wallpaper or widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
The clock? Its mClock


----------



## Mustang302LX

sabbotage said:


> Ahhh ok, I assumed it was something like that. My image editing skills aren't that great so I don't know if I could do that.


I'm not either but I promise it's really easy. Have faith my man you can do it!


----------



## sabbotage

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm not either but I promise it's really easy. Have faith my man you can do it!


I guess us Mustang owners have to be smart to own such sweet rides, so I guess I can probably figure it out


----------



## wiseguychacon

a lawless a said:


> Love the set up is that just a wallpaper or widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I used actual icons with desktop Visualizer and Visualizer crop tool with apex launcher. I have a wallpaper in the background. Use this link for over 700 icon packs. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656

FAMILY!


----------



## a lawless a

sprovo said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> The clock? Its mClock


The clouds are mclock ? I have mclock but can't seem to figure it out....haven't spent enough time messing with I guess

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WishRyder

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

a lawless a said:


> The clouds are mclock ? I have mclock but can't seem to figure it out....haven't spent enough time messing with I guess
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh no. The clouds are the wallpaper..that would be a cool widget tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## enzoem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## a lawless a

sprovo said:


> Oh no. The clouds are the wallpaper..that would be a cool widget tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can I have the wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## a lawless a

wiseguychacon said:


> I used actual icons with desktop Visualizer and Visualizer crop tool with apex launcher. I have a wallpaper in the background. Use this link for over 700 icon packs. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656
> 
> FAMILY!


Thanks wise guy but I wasn't talking about yours in was talking about the wallpaper with all the clouds on it. Sorry! Your shits bad ass a well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38

Mine for this week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo

a lawless a said:


> Can I have the wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://s16.postimage.org/4bi17on5h/image.png

post what you do with it when youre done.. im always looking for new ideas


----------



## a lawless a

sprovo said:


> http://s16.postimage.org/4bi17on5h/image.png
> 
> post what you do with it when youre done.. im always looking for new ideas


Will do thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dantheman

wiseguychacon said:


> Typed by my thumb keyboard.


source for the wallpaper?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

alphanu22 said:


> Perfect... (for now)


Nice! Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## idefiler6

AOKP b28, leankernel 2.6 and currentweb's tablet mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marqese

Mustang302LX said:


>


I really need your icons, where can I get them?


----------



## jeremycase00

Even Vader needs a good breakfast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

marqese said:


> I really need your icons, where can I get them?


Some are in Natemz' theme thread and some I made. PM me for what you want I'll get you them tomorrow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## cbncoupe

Nothing special, just simple.


----------



## Rodeojones

jeremycase00 said:


> Even Vader needs a good breakfast
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you please share your wallpaper?


----------



## utcu

Decided to go simple with a rough but organized layout.


----------



## alphanu22

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Nice! Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


thanks
-

wallpaper
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/323/8/d/water_room_by_amilonz-d336xs4.jpg


----------



## jeremycase00

Here ya go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Superman loves cosplay too!

FAMILY!


----------



## idefiler6

utcu said:


> Decided to go simple with a rough but organized layout.


Must have this wallpaper.


----------



## Casey.

alphanu22 said:


> Perfect... (for now)


That is a very nice homescreen. Love that wallpaper with the Roostilabel icons. Would you mind sharing the wallpaper? I love black and white setups. It seems like such a shame given the fact that the screen shows colors well, but black and white just looks so classy and sharp.


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## alphanu22

hazard209 said:


> That is a very nice homescreen. Love that wallpaper with the Roostilabel icons. Would you mind sharing the wallpaper? I love black and white setups. It seems like such a shame given the fact that the screen shows colors well, but black and white just looks so classy and sharp.


thanks

widgets are Minimalistic Text

wallpaper:
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/323/8/d/water_room_by_amilonz-d336xs4.jpg


----------



## Best on Mars

I have a quick question that maybe one of you can help me out with. I got the Dark Matter HD icons about a week ago and applied them to my tablet mode setup and they looked fine (maybe a little cut off at the bottom), but when I reverted back to a regular phone setup just the other day, the icons are now squared and do not have the nice rounded corners to them. I can post a screen shot if need be (I am on my computer at work and not on my phone, so I can post a pic later if necessary). I believe I've seen others with a dark matter set up that looked nice and rounded, but maybe I'm remembering wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Casey.

alphanu22 said:


> thanks
> 
> widgets are Minimalistic Text
> 
> wallpaper:
> http://fc02.devianta...onz-d336xs4.jpg


Thank you so much!


----------



## Awexit76

Just minimal today...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kimir

mbh87 said:


>


Post right one pl0x!
What homescreen thing are you using on the right?


----------



## kimir

Mustang302LX said:


>


Can you post your app drawer logo? I am hungry for a new one.


----------



## kimir

wiseguychacon said:


> Paint parrot and paint clock! Painting my Gnex!
> 
> FAMILY!


can you post your app drawer logo?


----------



## Phaze08

NatemZ said:


> View attachment 20866


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I'd love this wallpaper nate maybe without the Android logo.


----------



## wiseguychacon

kimir said:


> can you post your app drawer logo?


Its called splash I think by mrfenix its in the market its a golauncher theme or try this link.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1552844

FAMILY!


----------



## Mustang302LX

kimir said:


> Can you post your app drawer logo? I am hungry for a new one.


http://dl.dropbox.co...ICS/icsapps.jpg (Made by Natemz)


----------



## blaineevans

Call me boring, but grab that wallpaper off InterfaceLift and tell me it doesn't look amazing on this screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulikid

Sorry, false post


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

It's Beautiful Widgets.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Paulikid

What clock widget is this?

Sent out of the hell of St. Pauli.


----------



## Phaze08

Not really sure if this belongs here. I'm looking for the nexus logo app icon but its like got a tribal or grunge twist to it. You can see it in the screens of platinum and red theme. I've seen it a couple times but no one will share lol. Does anyone have it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paulikid

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> It's Beautiful Widgets.


Ah, thanks,. Found it.

Sent out of the hell of St. Pauli.


----------



## Mustang302LX

New wallpaper and softkeys!!!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

From my brand new Nexus Plus v1.0 theme.


----------



## Mustang302LX

MR H3LLMAN said:


> From my brand new Nexus Plus v1.0 theme.


Looks good.


----------



## Bad Radio

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15171]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15497]


----------



## Bad Radio

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:18076]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16972]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16534]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15896]


----------



## BariB523

Mustang302LX said:


> New wallpaper and softkeys!!!


 where did you get this sick ass wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kevin3328

here's my current set up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## th3taman




----------



## Mustang302LX

BariB523 said:


> where did you get this sick ass wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Got it from XDA







but here it is from my dropbox.

http://db.tt/wXiF6rUC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## sitrick2

Because I'm a total ME3 dork right now. Phone and Twitter buttons on the gun, web button on the chestplate, Shepard's face for Facebook, and the reaper rear end for app drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bad Radio

Not sure how I feel about the clock


----------



## 9wire

As minimal as I can get.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

9wire said:


> As minimal as I can get.
> View attachment 21030
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Those are definitely NOT minimal...


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

idefiler6 said:


> Those are definitely NOT minimal...


Maximal.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bad Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Phaze08 said:


> Not really sure if this belongs here. I'm looking for the nexus logo app icon but its like got a tribal or grunge twist to it. You can see it in the screens of platinum and red theme. I've seen it a couple times but no one will share lol. Does anyone have it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have it on my home computer but won't be back there until tomorrow night. I'll get it to you once I'm home if no one else has

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08

I actually going it already thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alphanu22

if you know what this is then 
if not ur missing out-

Ultra 2012


----------



## quezpr123

simple


----------



## psycho_maniac

I like it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

quezpr123 said:


> simple


can you share this wallpaper please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wad3g

Keep it simple.


----------



## AppleisCrapple

Slicky blue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleisCrapple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## surijuris

Very minimal. But mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quezpr123




----------



## gnex0422

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF

Mustang302LX said:


> New wallpaper and softkeys!!!


Where did you get the phone icon?


----------



## mentose457

GatorsUF said:


> Where did you get the phone icon?


Not sure what you are seeing, but all I see is the standard one with a contact shortcut in the folder behind it.


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Rockin' Nebula by Kevin3328 with my own purple twist. Calling it Green/Grand Daddy Purple


----------



## Creed

wad3g said:


> Keep it simple.


If you don't mind, what is that beautiful, weather widget?

Also, where did you get that icon set/background?

Really, can you give me all the information about your theme?

Thanks,
Creed

Edit: How did you get your icons to be so small and close together?


----------



## jdec

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## wad3g

Creed said:


> If you don't mind, what is that beautiful, weather widget?
> 
> Also, where did you get that icon set/background?
> 
> Really, can you give me all the information about your theme?
> 
> Thanks,
> Creed
> 
> Edit: How did you get your icons to be so small and close together?


The icons are a combination of quite a few: stock ICS icons, MNML icons, Placid icons, and iDroid icons.

Weather with is Beautiful Widgets with the flat line theme.

My icons are so close because I have Nova Launcher set at 7x6 and use an LCD density of 260.

Here are the wallpapers and icons. There aren't very many: http://goo.gl/MUwpp


----------



## TheShamrock7




----------



## Creed

wad3g said:


> The icons are a combination of quite a few: stock ICS icons, MNML icons, Placid icons, and iDroid icons.
> 
> Weather with is Beautiful Widgets with the flat line theme.
> 
> My icons are so close because I have Nova Launcher set at 7x6 and use an LCD density of 260.
> 
> Here are the wallpapers and icons. There aren't very many: http://goo.gl/MUwpp


Thanks sooo soo much! I will have my phone looking like yours in no time


----------



## AppleisCrapple

Keeping it clean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

TheShamrock7 said:


>


what theme is this?


----------



## Smeckle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sabbotage, this theme is not released yet. I am beta testing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

TheShamrock7 said:


> Sabbotage, this theme is not released yet. I am beta testing it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ahh ok thanks. I was looking mainly for the softkeys and the lockscreen icons


----------



## itsTreyG

New minimal look









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyman881

itsTreyG said:


> New minimal look
> 
> View attachment 21185
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Icons?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## itsTreyG

Wyman881 said:


> Icons?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Illest Matte White Edition made by Raadius

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

TheShamrock7 said:


> how did you get that lock screen?


----------



## TheShamrock7

Hey Psycho, its a feature on liquid 1.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvo515

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfood

Don't need no stinkin' dock bar!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonyboyyy

i wish i knew how to put a cool background to my screenshots LOL
but yeah this is my setup... took a few ideas from some other members posting on here !
thats my car by the way


----------



## kmac940

5G









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage

kmac940 said:


> 5G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


nice wallpaper! Could you post it please?


----------



## lazerwolf




----------



## trparky

My screenshots.


----------



## sloppyjallopy82

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paulikid

itsTreyG said:


> New minimal look


I like the clock widget. What is it?

Sent out of the hell of St. Pauli.


----------



## kmac940

sabbotage said:


> nice wallpaper! Could you post it please?


Sure









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangdrum

AppleisCrapple said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


mind sharing your set up? I love the clock and icons. 
Meant for AppleisCrapple. The one with the reflective clock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Bangdrum

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## solongthemer

This thread died. Bump.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD

Liquid 1.2, Beautiful Widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Kdog

First post and its a screenshot.










Tapped from KDog's GNex!


----------



## BigRalphN

Or










I can't decide

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## kgill7

Click The Image Below For Details​


----------



## kmac940

kgill7 said:


> Click The Image Below For Details​


Dude your set up is so sick. Is this theme available in the themes section that comes with Miui? And is it compatible with cdma do you know? Thanks man! Your by far my favorite themer and I don't even use Miui but I get several ideas from you all the time lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kmac940

My current setup. Black ice rom with 5G  









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jackstraw




----------



## gnex0422

I like the wallpaper can u post?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YelraH777

Mine for the moment....it changes every other week....


----------



## waltpartlo

gnex0422 said:


> I like the wallpaper can u post?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its posted in the ghost theme thread.

Sent from my Ghostly Nexus.


----------



## itsTreyG

Paulikid said:


> I like the clock widget. What is it?
> 
> Sent out of the hell of St. Pauli.


Ultimate Custom Clock Widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgill7

kmac940 said:


> Dude your set up is so sick. Is this theme available in the themes section that comes with Miui? And is it compatible with cdma do you know? Thanks man! Your by far my favorite themer and I don't even use Miui but I get several ideas from you all the time lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


thanks 

this theme is not available yet for miui ics v4. will be soon.


----------



## sandfreak

I don't change setups often. Get one I like and stick with it for a while. But takes a week or so to get it where I want it. Still a work in progress.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican

Dropped From My CodeName G-Nex Using Xparent Red Tapatalk.


----------



## RainyDay

Mine for the day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kmac940

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jTink

Newest.


----------



## jackstraw

gnex0422 said:


> Its posted in the ghost theme thread.
> 
> Sent from my Ghostly Nexus.











*Download*http://bit.ly/H6qEe0









Downloadhttp://bit.ly/H3jX2Z
Background is transparent, it will show up black if used as a wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz

jTink said:


> Newest.


Time & Date widget please?


----------



## wiseguychacon

New for me!

The Taco Cowboy rides again!


----------



## Ballocaust

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ten2o3

alphanu22 said:


> Perfect... (for now)


could you share the name of that icon pack please?? I started looking through the 700 on xda but thats a bit overwhelming


----------



## chewy74

Nice. What's the battery widget?



RainyDay said:


> Mine for the day
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## unobtrusivetones

Mustang302LX said:


> New wallpaper and softkeys!!!


Where can I get the blue camera and rootzwiki icons?

NVM


----------



## jTink

nunyazz said:


> Time & Date widget please?


Those are both mClock with chris_banks2's Tape skin found here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18634614&postcount=791

The skin only comes with the clock version. I changed up one of the xmls to show the date instead of time.


----------



## Best on Mars

ten2o3 said:


> could you share the name of that icon pack please?? I started looking through the 700 on xda but thats a bit overwhelming


I believe they are the Roostilabel icons. There aren't a ton of applications available in that style currently but they can be found here:

http://x-spirit.deviantart.com/art/Random-Android-Resources-1-200795184


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

My latest


----------



## sabbotage

NatemZ said:


> My latest


is that a fancy widgets clock?


----------



## faunh




----------



## NatemZ

sabbotage said:


> is that a fancy widgets clock?


UCCW


----------



## Ballocaust

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## RainyDay

chewy74 said:


> Nice. What's the battery widget?


Minimalistic text

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Crooke356

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lamb0985

Minimalist..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ

Tweaked slightly from yesterday


----------



## ChuckDz3

NatemZ said:


> Tweaked slightly from yesterday


Nice. What clock widget is that? mClock? theme?


----------



## idefiler6

Thinking of finally changing the phone icon...


----------



## dhaliwal925

Bad Radio said:


>


Hey man where can i get that wallpaper?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thanks to AOKP and NateModz!


----------



## mcbrocker

Mustang302LX said:


> Thanks to AOKP and NateModz!


What is that clock widget? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dantheman

Ballocaust said:


> View attachment 21515
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Is this Minimalistic Text? How do the Month and Date lines work?

It looks cool!


----------



## Mustang302LX

mcbrocker said:


> What is that clock widget?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


UCCW from Play Store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Ballocaust said:


> View attachment 21515
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


What's that widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Mustang302LX said:


> UCCW from Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Thank you dling now
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

mcbrocker said:


> Thank you dling now
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here are the files for that skin
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7802988/Android/NateModz/migenie_red.zip


----------



## idefiler6




----------



## mbh87




----------



## dantheman

My latest








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm

YourAverageJD said:


> View attachment 21598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

itsTreyG said:


> View attachment 21617
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prsnlcrcl

My current setup...


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

prsnlcrcl said:


> My current setup...


I'm digging this. Care to share what you have going on here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prsnlcrcl

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I'm digging this. Care to share what you have going on here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My setup is as follows:
ROM: Liquid 1.25 (status bar and navigation bar icons configured through ROM settings)
Apex Launcher
Icons are just mixed icons I found and did some editing to try and match the ICS blue color (I have them if you need/want them)
Market, Tweaks, Social, and Google open up in a circle with multiple apps in each (using the CircleLauncher widget)
Weather is Fancy Widgets (paid version) with the Super Glass theme
Clock is the mClock widget with chrisbanks2's Dark Matter HD theme (here)
Wallpaper is my own (here)
I think that is everything...let me know if you have further questions


----------



## Zalyia38

And today's...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## bakerbert

Opening day is coming up fast


----------



## Mustang302LX

bakerbert said:


> Opening day is coming up fast


Yuck! Go Red Sox!







lol


----------



## Mustang302LX

Inspiration from bakerbert!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## bakerbert

We play you guys to start the season. 3 game stretch

Go Tigers!!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

bakerbert said:


> We play you guys to start the season. 3 game stretch
> 
> Go Tigers!!!!!


Shouldn't be hard for you guys after the last several months for Boston lol.

Updated screenshot!


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

shindog said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cool clock widget!


----------



## akellar

Zalyia38 said:


> And today's...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waltpartlo

I am set up and ready for the playoffs.

Sent from my Nexus.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Mustang302LX said:


> Updated screenshot!


Go Sox! Great screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## NatemZ

waltpartlo said:


> I am set up and ready for the playoffs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus.


Me too


----------



## adam10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonyboyyy

soooooo this is my first time EVER using photoshop for the mac... its so FREAKING CONFUSING... i was trying to put a black background layer but it wouldnt let me -___- & you can see the nasty lines where i pasted it in








but whateveeer it was my best attempt...


----------



## wiseguychacon

Here's mine today.

The Taco Cowboy rides again!


----------



## mentose457

holy cluttered batman...


----------



## Mustang302LX

jonyboyyy said:


> soooooo this is my first time EVER using photoshop for the mac... its so FREAKING CONFUSING... i was trying to put a black background layer but it wouldnt let me -___- & you can see the nasty lines where i pasted it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whateveeer it was my best attempt...


Nice! Check your email! lol


----------



## zerospeed8

Todays, maybe tomorows too


----------



## jwis

just some other apps on my other screens. stays like this all the time


----------



## Zalyia38

akellar said:


> Icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tha Siri Blue premium from Tha Icon app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## swordrune10

mine is more for functionality then prettyness..


----------



## mbh87

jonyboyyy said:


> soooooo this is my first time EVER using photoshop for the mac... its so FREAKING CONFUSING... i was trying to put a black background layer but it wouldnt let me -___- & you can see the nasty lines where i pasted it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whateveeer it was my best attempt...


Heres a GNex PSD since you are using PS. I dont remember where I got it but I stripped all unnecessary layers out of it. I prefer it to the drag and drop site.
http://min.us/mbn2TGPin4


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Or try using this instead. Does all the work for you and things come out absolutely gorgeous!

http://android-ui-ut...ice-frames.html

What is the app you have in the middle that shows your counts on gmail and such??


----------



## mbh87

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Or try using this instead. Does all the work for you and things come out absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> http://android-ui-ut...ice-frames.html
> 
> What is the app you have in the middle that shows your counts on gmail and such??


Looks like thats what he used. As I said, I prefer the PSD, comes out a little cleaner. Plus since I always have to size and combine 2 shots its just easier to use PS.


----------



## reverepats

Mustang302LX said:


> Shouldn't be hard for you guys after the last several months for Boston lol.
> 
> Updated screenshot!


Nice...care to share the Wall? U from Bean town? I'm in Peabody on the north shore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dantheman

Celebrating! 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rponticelli

reverepats said:


> Nice...care to share the Wall? U from Bean town? I'm in Peabody on the north shore
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


North Shore represent...(Marblehead), Go Bruins and Sox!!!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

reverepats said:


> North Shore represent...(Marblehead), Go Bruins and Sox!!!!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Was born in Malden Hospital and lived in Revere till I was like 6 then moved to Houston. Currently in US Coast Guard and in Northern California. I'm a die hard Boston sports teams fan though.

I didn't make this wall so I take no credit. http://db.tt/jybtbGGD

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## jonyboyyy

mbh87 said:


> Looks like thats what he used. As I said, I prefer the PSD, comes out a little cleaner. Plus since I always have to size and combine 2 shots its just easier to use PS.


i just downloaded photoshop last night -___-
its pretty confusing, i dont understand how to put a black background cause it always covers one part of the image but whatever...
the widget that shows count is called MISSEDIT.


----------



## kmac940

My phone iz better than urz iz!


----------



## Thrillhouse847

Nothing too fancy, I like it simple. Just easy access to the stuff I use the most.






























Sent from my GNex


----------



## hazard209

jonyboyyy said:


> soooooo this is my first time EVER using photoshop for the mac... its so FREAKING CONFUSING... i was trying to put a black background layer but it wouldnt let me -___- & you can see the nasty lines where i pasted it in
> but whateveeer it was my best attempt...


Sick lockscreen though. If you want to make a background, right click(command click) in the background layer on the layer menu make a new layer from the background. Then it won't be locked. Make a new layer (looks like a post it note on the layer menu). Drag it down below the layer you made from your background and use the paint can to make it black.

Or just make a new project the same size in pixels, and give select background color. Make a new layer, and paste your image on that layer.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## dantheman

Tweaked, cleaner layout now. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AAS8823

Liquid v1.25 with JayRThemer's Simply Blue theme. App drawer icon is from MR H3LLMAN's Nexus Plus theme, and soft keys are courtesy of Team Inceptions ISO Beta 2.0 theme for Th3ory's ROM. Found the wallpaper on Google images somewhere.


----------



## Dakota0206

zerospeed8 said:


> Todays, maybe tomorows too


What clock widget is this? I haven't found anything that looks like Sense 4.0


----------



## Lurch81

waltpartlo said:


> I am set up and ready for the playoffs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus.


Clock and battery widgets? Please 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jackstraw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waltpartlo

Lurch81 said:


> Clock and battery widgets? Please
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ultimate custom clock widget. Skin is in the xda thread and the thread for Natez red theme.

Battery is minimal text.

Sent from my Ghostly Nexus.


----------



## johnboy7501

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8

Dakota0206 said:


> What clock widget is this? I haven't found anything that looks like Sense 4.0


Its a sense 4.0 found it on shitty xda. Only for gnex
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dakota0206

zerospeed8 said:


> Its a sense 4.0 found it on ****** xda. Only for gnex
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Found it thanks.

Love RootzWiki & XDA!

Sent from my Verizon 4G LTE Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Lurch81

itsTreyG said:


> View attachment 21617
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What clock is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tigercranestyle

pretty straightforward. birds are for twitter.


----------



## koobaru

jsms0905 said:


> Check it out!! A little bit of everything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to your app drawer icon? Trying to find the X with transparent background just like that!


----------



## jeremycase00

My minimal setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

Mustang302LX said:


> Was born in Malden Hospital and lived in Revere till I was like 6 then moved to Houston. Currently in US Coast Guard and in Northern California. I'm a die hard Boston sports teams fan though.
> 
> I didn't make this wall so I take no credit. http://db.tt/jybtbGGD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using the RootzWiki app.


Thanks for that. Yeah I grew up in Revere myself LOL. Small world. I moved to Peabody about 6 years ago. But your not missing anything bro haha. Revere has changed quite a bit now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

reverepats said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah I grew up in Revere myself LOL. Small world. I moved to Peabody about 6 years ago. But your not missing anything bro haha. Revere has changed quite a bit now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah I know my grandmother lives there and I was previously in NH. So I'd go visit her and the relatives and Revere has gone down hill big time! Damn shame!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## mbh87

jonyboyyy said:


> i just downloaded photoshop last night -___- its pretty confusing, i dont understand how to put a black background cause it always covers one part of the image but whatever... the widget that shows count is called MISSEDIT.


on the right side you should see a box that shows you your different layers, you need to drag the layer with your device screens on top of the background.


----------



## D3fault121

My current setup. The circle around the clock is battery bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6

http://db.tt/3n1SFelw

You can't embed this because it doesn't have a file extension in the link, also must use [], not <> for BBs.


----------



## sprovo

HIGHLY inspired from Kgills setups







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRalphN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bj8618

Hazard pls share your wall paper or where did you get it i need ittttt!!!! lol


----------



## itsTreyG

Think I'm going to settle with this for a while. Maybe make minor tweaks.










Details Here
And don't be afraid to leave a comment ;-)


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## YourAverageJD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## lilfleck

D3fault121 said:


> HIGHLY inspired from Kgills setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where are you guys getting these awesome icon packs?


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse

changes daily

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

Finally giving MiUi a shot. Havent lasted this long on it since my old phone.


----------



## jonyboyyy

i didnt really like MIUI, at least not till its fully developed with not many bugs, i couldnt stand battery pull -___-
i tried again with the picture you sent me !


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969

Where did you get the sense looking clock from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

GSUS969 said:


> Where did you get the sense looking clock from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1576980


----------



## aLeXandEr

A little "Spring" in my step!


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## larkhillv

Pretty basic, but I like the stock look.


----------



## hazard209

nunyazz said:


>


If you don't mind me asking, which widget is that?

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## nunyazz

hazard209 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which widget is that?
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


That is 1weather


----------



## sandfreak

lilfleck said:


> Where are you guys getting these awesome icon packs?


Various places. ADW packs and others in the market as well as ThaIcon in the market and I think its called DroidIcon in the market.

Also there's an enormous thread over on the "other" forum with thousands of packs. The only downside is a lot of them are small packs with just the basics.

I wish someone could get one rolling here at Rootz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse

mbh87 said:


> Finally giving MiUi a shot. Havent lasted this long on it since my old phone.


what miui are u using??


----------



## kochoid

Long live the dx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dantheman

mbh87 said:


> Finally giving MiUi a shot. Havent lasted this long on it since my old phone.


My wife wants the kitten WP, link please?


----------



## killthehippies

brought to you by ones and zeros flying through space...


----------



## Creed

jonyboyyy said:


> i didnt really like MIUI, at least not till its fully developed with not many bugs, i couldnt stand battery pull -___-
> i tried again with the picture you sent me !


What lock screen was this?

Thanks!


----------



## mbh87

dantheman said:


> My wife wants the kitten WP, link please?


http://i.imgur.com/CBsyj.jpg


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

Impatiently waiting for aokp b30 to drop so I figured I'd drop a screenshot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

I love my miui

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Aokp 30 custom nav buttons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

Functionality nowadays


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## shindog

This one shows some of the themed apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## solongthemer

shindog said:


> This one shows some of the themed apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


This is pretty nice setup you got here










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shindog

Ur theme is the bomb!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## a lawless a

FilletMinion said:


> Impatiently waiting for aokp b30 to drop so I figured I'd drop a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What clock widget and icons are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## a lawless a

Creed said:


> What lock screen was this?
> 
> Thanks!


I want your lock screen can you help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38

Updated wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ljungberg3

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


love the individually colored softkeys. mind sharing?


----------



## area52

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## axne1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alphanu22

mmm!


----------



## reverepats

Dustin makes a kickass theme









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

It's an easter egg in team bamfs paradigm rom. Long press navbar color settings in bamf settings. Not sure if the feature is available in other roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## FilletMinion

a lawless a said:


> What clock widget and icons are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The clock is ultimate custom clock widget. I got the skin from the xda thread. The icons are jaku and edius.


----------



## NatemZ

New setup thanks to AOKP 30


----------



## Castro.90

See attached....


----------



## jyarbrough20

Can you tell me where to find that wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Castro.90

jyarbrough20 said:


> Can you tell me where to find that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I assume this question is directed to me, if so. My wallpaper is from the "JBThemes" (jairomeo). As part of a xHDPI section on their website.

get it @ http://jbthemes.com/jaithemes/non-android/xhdpi-ics-walls/


----------



## reverepats

Not done yet..









That K's to the DEV for the PCB theme and KGhill for the NAV keys


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## mentose457

My latest. Lovin' the new aokp.


----------



## collierclark

FilletMinion said:


> Impatiently waiting for aokp b30 to drop so I figured I'd drop a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


would you mind sharing the details?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## droidrage729

Very simple and minimal but with a tap or two I can have my calender or any of my necessary apps open quickly I don't like too much going on.


----------



## MikereDD

droidrage729 said:


> Very simple and minimal but with a tap or two I can have my calender or any of my necessary apps open quickly I don't like too much going on.


<3 zedge for wallpapers & shared taste!

AOKP build #30
Minimalistic Text & Tasker


----------



## dmmarck

That Twain wallpaper is epic!

Mine from earlier in the day. Getting bored of icons :-(










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

Alright, recently I'm seeing some new softkeys. Where are you all getting them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

collierclark said:


> would you mind sharing the details?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


What would you like?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

dmmarck said:


> That Twain wallpaper is epic!
> 
> Mine from earlier in the day. Getting bored of icons :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


how did you get that folder like that? im guessing its in the launcher?


----------



## YourAverageJD

My setup for a day or two. I can't help but be kind of manic about this. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## wiseguychacon

Couple shots different themes from tsf launcher

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## acroanidd

I love the custom nav bar!

Edit: there, it finally attached.. what a pain when i am not at home.


----------



## greenlantan

Spotmark said:


>


Lovin the icons. Care to share boo?


----------



## Spotmark

greenlantan said:


> Lovin the icons. Care to share boo?


https://play.google....3N0YXRpb24iXQ..

ICS color code is ff33b5e5


----------



## greenlantan

alphanu22 said:


> mmm!


amazing!


----------



## greenlantan

Spotmark said:


> https://play.google....3N0YXRpb24iXQ..
> 
> ICS color code is ff33b5e5


Thank you sir! Repped


----------



## jonyboyyy

these are two lockscreens i go between for my nexus <3
i used paint really quick and it really messed up the images...
anybody know any editing software thats simple to use for a MAC or even my phone!?! just to cut and past pictures into the nexus jpg.


----------



## greenlantan

For now. But my homescreens never last more than a couple of days -.-


----------



## Mustang302LX

Latest...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## 9wire

Always like a minimal home screen.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Today's.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

AOKP 31 woot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

Aokp 31 and chopper's honeycomb theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zdog02

Sent from my THS ICS Fassy

*edit -pic deleted


----------



## ejgilkey




----------



## Mustang302LX

Changed softkeys again


----------



## sandfreak

FilletMinion said:


> AOKP 31 woot!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Beautiful

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyathius

Summer's coming, I can't wait


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Synaptic13

B3Am3d FrOm A tH3oRiZ3d iC3d OuT AoKp Gn3xLt3


----------



## SPjetrovic

Tropical rain forest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mcbrocker

Mustang302LX said:


> Changed softkeys again


What is your weather widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slider112

Looks like Beautiful Widgets superclock...


----------



## wiseguychacon

Mine today loving tsf launcher

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## SPjetrovic

mcbrocker said:


> HD Widgets
> 
> What is your weather widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Mustang302LX said:


> Changed softkeys again


Any way I can snag that wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

mcbrocker said:


> Any way I can snag that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Natemz' rootz wallpaper thread in themes section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## litso

FilletMinion said:


> Impatiently waiting for aokp b30 to drop so I figured I'd drop a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hey what icons are these?


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slider112

mcbrocker said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dig those splash icons...


----------



## FilletMinion

litso said:


> Hey what icons are these?


Jaku and edious

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaginJ

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Changed to Rootz Green


----------



## Rodeojones

Mustang302LX, where are you getting those fantastic softkeys.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Rodeojones said:


> Mustang302LX, where are you getting those fantastic softkeys.


I got the plain white softkeys from a thread at XDA then modified them myself using GIMP.

Edit: New clock skin and icons.


----------



## suitaroh

Here's mine


----------



## Bangdrum

suitaroh said:


> Here's mine


that's bad ass dude.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## The 13 Disciple

Maybe some one in here can give me a definite answer.

I'm setting up my own homescreen, but I'm trying to get a live wallpaper on the lock screen only, and have a static wallpaper for the actual background of the home pages. I've spent the last few days hunting around but all I could find was on the AOKP FAQ thread. All it said was Rom Settings/Lock screen.

If I go to Rom Control > Lock Screen > Choose lockscreen wallpaper > the only options are ES file explorer, and Gallery.

Pretty sure it's just not possible at this point. The reason for this is because I have a bad ass lock screen live wallpaper (which doesn't look very good after unlock), however I also really want to conserve some battery while I'm actually using the phone.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Rodeojones

Mustang, could you point me in the direction of that thread? I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Still a WIP.Went over to AOKP from liquid for a change of pace. Will be trying different themes out the next few days.








Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

How are you guys/gals customizing your phones like this? I am no newb but is this with different launchers or are you theeming? I am on cm9 and I have plain as can be phone I want to stay with cm9 but customize this thing more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankiedizzle87

mcbrocker said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how did u get this what launcher/theme/rom are you using

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Rodeojones said:


> Mustang, could you point me in the direction of that thread? I'd like to do something similar.


GNex themes...look for RootzExodus by Nitroz. I posted my softkeys in the thread as well.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Some new tsf launcher pics AOKPb31

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## wiseguychacon

More

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## frankiedizzle87

I know about those but nitro isn't for cm9 and I mean icons and some of these home screens r amazing and super customized I was wondering how and what launcher even has these kinds of amazing customization

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Bobclock D3, Minimalist Text (widgets), Simple Text Icons are what I have been using. All are on the play store.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## testingchip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## nunyazz

testingchip said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Battery widget?


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## mcbrocker

Patient Zero M1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

Needs new icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD

Now back to blue and a new theme.









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## AlpineM3

RaginJ said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is that beautiful widgets? Looks great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## testingchip

nunyazz said:


> Battery widget?


Battery monitor widget 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankiedizzle87

You guys should state the ROM AND THEME or launcher if u r using a different one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

Hate having mine look so similar as mustang's with the wallpaper and softkeys but they're a perfect combination.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Here's mine....lmao








Sent from SyNaPtiC's PaD


----------



## YourAverageJD

AOKP 31, Apex Launcher, Carbon Glass theme and walls. Ashamed of quoting my own post.



YourAverageJD said:


> Now back to blue and a new theme.
> 
> View attachment 22426
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Zalyia38

frankiedizzle87 said:


> How are you guys/gals customizing your phones like this? I am no newb but is this with different launchers or are you theeming? I am on cm9 and I have plain as can be phone I want to stay with cm9 but customize this thing more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You could stay on CM9. Just grab a different launcher. I like ADW Launcher, you can overlap the widgets. Most launchers will let you change icons (I believe) Launcher Pro, & Nova Launcher are great too.

Edit: also grab MakeYourClock. It's got lots of themed clocks and you can design your own.


----------



## mentose457

Synaptic13 said:


> Here's mine....lmao
> 
> Sent from SyNaPtiC's PaD












Anyway, here is the modified version of the one i posted a few days ago. Went with 4 icons in the dock. The app drawer shortcut is right above the home key/recent apps. Its surprisingly comfortable right there.


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twizzler703

think thats the coolest theme i've seen


----------



## Castro.90

zathus said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


nice wallpaper, came with theme??


----------



## chucklehead

Here's my current work in progress. Second screen in still being tweaked.









AOKP 28
Black & Red Theme by qasimzia512
ADW Launcher EX to get 10x9 grid
Minimalistic Text for battery, clock and date
Palmary Weather
Brilliant Quotes
SwitchPro
Tha Icon Metro Red Icons


----------



## idefiler6

Found better icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## mothy

Nice and simple


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

FilletMinion said:


> AXIOM PATIENT ZERO M1
> 
> [/url]


Can you share that wallpaper?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 edited on pc due to me not knowing from the tapatalk app that the pics were HUGE. sorry!


----------



## psycho_maniac

mcbrocker said:


> What is your weather widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


which bw clock is that? 2x2?Here is mine. Just changed wall and clock a little bit


----------



## idefiler6

Her nipples. Lopsided.


----------



## BryanTheRed

Here is mine, this is my first Android device since the HTC Inspire 4G. Loving it so far!


----------



## AAS8823

Decided to switch from Liquid and try current build of AOKP (31). I love the navbar features, anyone know of any soft keys that might look good with my current theme?


----------



## axne1

Another Google home screen









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jackstraw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

AAS8823 said:


> Decided to switch from Liquid and try current build of AOKP (31). I love the navbar features, anyone know of any soft keys that might look good with my current theme?


love the wallpaper, care to share it?


----------



## MattCropley

This is today's setup.I'm lovin it haha









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ForwardTwo

Icons and whatnot:
Iconset: M.Jexlo 
Wallpaper: Deep Blue
Glass Widgets
Simple Calendar


----------



## okie_k

mothy said:


> Nice and simple


Nice clean look!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## okie_k

Mustang302LX said:


>


Very nice. Probably been asked, but what time/weather widget are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## okie_k

Mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422

This afternoons setup i guess

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zalyia38

For the weekend.


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlpineM3

gnex0422 said:


> This afternoons setup i guess
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Siiiick! Mind sharing the wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

okie_k said:


> Very nice. Probably been asked, but what time/weather widget are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Beautiful Widgets 4x1 with a skin downloaded from their clock skins section in the app.


----------



## FilletMinion

psycho_maniac said:


> Can you share the icons in the 1st pic please? (Msg, contacts, phone)


http://developer.android.com/design/style/iconography.html
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbotage

Trying a blue/gold thing out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2Edit: changed my softkeys


----------



## gnex0422

Sure can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlpineM3

gnex0422 said:


> Sure can
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AAS8823

psycho_maniac said:


> love the wallpaper, care to share it?


Inferno Galaxy on the market place.


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

>


Where can I find these soft keys at?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Where can I find these soft keys at?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I made them myself (well changed the color scheme anyways) and they are on my dropbox but won't be able to get the links up for a bit.


----------



## calripkenturner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthG

ForwardTwo said:


> Icons and whatnot:
> Iconset: M.Jexlo
> Wallpaper: Deep Blue
> Glass Widgets
> Simple Calendar


Nice wallpaper. Care to post a link to the image? The deviantart link you posted shows a picture covered by imac and ipad.

Edit: nvrmind. I didn't see the rar link in the mobile browser, but dled it onto my computer.

Sent from my phone with advanced UI technologies


----------



## ugandanbear

Mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okie_k

Mustang302LX said:


> Beautiful Widgets 4x1 with a skin downloaded from their clock skins section in the app.


Thanks man. I will look through their clock skins. ..must have missed that one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iwanaleya

My current in the middle of a change....never completely happy with the look lol










Sent from my personal portable radiophone.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Thanks man. I will look through their clock skins. ..must have missed that one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


For ICS Blue I use "ICS-Like Contruct" and for Red I use "ICS-Like DroidDot Red."


----------



## alphanu22

did lil alpha testing


----------



## kolonji

Last couple days..


----------



## Hcdroid

okie_k said:


> View attachment 22623
> 
> 
> Mine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Could you share this wallpaper? Or is it a LWP? Thanks

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457




----------



## wiseguychacon

New stuff for me.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Adw ex with @davekover 's "Lustre" icon set (look for it in the play store soon) !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aerogriff

Finally got something I like.

Glassklart Icons and UCCW









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cornelious1212

Very simple. App drawer is a hidden icon right above the folder. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Aerogriff said:


> Finally got something I like.
> 
> Glassklart Icons and UCCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice wallpaper!


----------



## Aerogriff

Mustang302LX said:


> Nice wallpaper!


 Thanks, zedge was finally useful for me haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Aerogriff said:


> Thanks, zedge was finally useful for me haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol nice. Zedge usually has nothing that interests me but that's pretty sweet! I'll have to take a look now!


----------



## okie_k

Mustang302LX said:


> SGS2 Softkeys (from my screenshot):
> 
> Red/White Menu - http://dl.dropbox.co...eys/RedMenu.png
> Red/White Back - http://dl.dropbox.co...eys/RedBack.png
> Red/White Home - http://dl.dropbox.co...eys/RedHome.png
> Red/White Recents - http://dl.dropbox.co...s/RedRecent.png
> Red/*********** - http://dl.dropbox.co...ys/RedPower.png
> Red/White Search - http://dl.dropbox.co...s/RedSearch.png
> 
> For ICS Blue I use "ICS-Like Contruct" and for Red I use "ICS-Like DroidDot Red."


Cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basshead

chucklehead said:


> Here's my current work in progress. Second screen in still being tweaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOKP 28
> Black & Red Theme by qasimzia512
> ADW Launcher EX to get 10x9 grid
> Minimalistic Text for battery, clock and date
> Palmary Weather
> Brilliant Quotes
> SwitchPro
> Tha Icon Metro Red Icons


Is that a wallpaper in the background? Best screenshot I have seen


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is mine. same thing but i got a new live wallpaper that looks kick ass


----------



## Bangdrum

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Nice and plain 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

Bangdrum said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


 for the love of God, tell me where you found those calender and contact widgets!


----------



## automaddux

rayhodge02 said:


>


OH MAN I need your set up! how'd you do that?


----------



## nexgeezus

Just a little blue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bangdrum

automaddux said:


> for the love of God, tell me where you found those calender and contact widgets!


its android pro widgets paid version with a theme for launcher pro. I think it's blue bionic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422

I like it whats your date and time widget if you dont mind?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Minimalist Dark Side. 








Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Doing a metal feel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

gnex0422 said:


> I like it whats your date and time widget if you dont mind?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ultimate custom clock widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikeG7265

Plain and simple.


----------



## mentose457

MikeG7265 said:


> Plain and simple.


Out of curiosity, how do you get to the app drawer?


----------



## MikeG7265

mentose457 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you get to the app drawer?


I use ADW launcher, and I have it set up so that swiping up hides/unhides the dock.


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422

I love it thats nasty lookin!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bug_nuts

Nothing crazy, but i kind of like it

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22871]


----------



## FilletMinion

Aokp b32
Black exodus
Jaku

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bangdrum

FilletMinion said:


> Aokp b32
> Black exodus
> Jaku
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what is that clock widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimsDelt

My new setup. AOKP 31 + Natemz red theme. Edited the bottom icons and app drawer myself.

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u112/jonathanmsims/Screenshot_2012-04-18-19-51-42.png

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimsDelt

Attached as a link instead of a picture. Sorry.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FilletMinion

Bangdrum said:


> what is that clock widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


One more clock widget. Stamp theme. I keep trying new clocks but always end up using this one no matter how hard I try.Did a little tweaking trickery to make my dock icons huge.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer

shindog said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thats a sexy theme too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## fused2explode

FilletMinion said:


> One more clock widget. Stamp theme. I keep trying new clocks but always end up using this one no matter how hard I try.Did a little tweaking trickery to make my dock icons huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What launcher is that and how'd you get the icons large? I'm completely out of the loop on home screens. Guess I should shut the hood for a minute and put her in the spray booth.

f2e


----------



## sabbotage

FormeriPhoney said:


>


Nice! Could you post your wallpaper please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

fused2explode said:


> What launcher is that and how'd you get the icons large? I'm completely out of the loop on home screens. Guess I should shut the hood for a minute and put her in the spray booth.
> 
> f2e


+1 on that! I'd love to know if that is a part of AOKP I' on Liquid and i'd ove for that


----------



## gearsofwar

arlowe13 said:


> Simple and clean...


How do you guys change your icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

gearsofwar said:


> How do you guys change your icons
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Longpress on the icon, select edit, click on the icon picture then select whatever icon you have on your SD to replace it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dimonsf2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

sabbotage said:


> Nice! Could you post your wallpaper please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/wallpapers/10/1920x1080_notext.png


----------



## ljungberg3

alphanu22 said:


> did lil alpha testing


this is beautiful. what theme ? thanks!


----------



## wyseguy77

Here's mine for now. Sweet and simple.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphanu22

ljungberg3 said:


> this is beautiful. what theme ? thanks!


theme in my sig- skycore


----------



## sheldoneous

One I can share finally.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

I'm very proud of this.


----------



## Mikey22

Lakers themed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

Mikey22 said:


> Lakers themed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Diaf.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6

In honor of the holiday...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

idefiler6 said:


> In honor of the holiday...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lmao...nice

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


----------



## twizzler703

wyseguy77 said:


> Here's mine for now. Sweet and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


link to wallpaper?


----------



## Acid'sMark

Here's my G-Nex running AOKP build 32...


----------



## explamphibian

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FilletMinion

fused2explode said:


> +1 on that! I'd love to know if that is a part of AOKP I' on Liquid and i'd ove for that


Ok guys to get the big icons all you need is to be running the beta version of apex launcher which allows 1x1 widgets in the dock. Get desktop visualizer and set your icons with the 1x1 widget not the 1x1 ss. Now in apex dock settings change vertical margin to large. Monster icons!


----------



## Kaiken




----------



## greenlantan

I love these threads. Here's mine for today, or week, before i change it again


----------



## tharris297

Awesomeness ... Winner00 CM9 and Reloaded CM9 by rob43 over on xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

FilletMinion said:


> Ok guys to get the big icons all you need is to be running the beta version of apex launcher which allows 1x1 widgets in the dock. Get desktop visualizer and set your icons with the 1x1 widget not the 1x1 ss. Now in apex dock settings change vertical margin to large. Monster icons!











Cool man, thanks a lot now my old phone (Dinc) is super jealous. I just wish I could do the same thing with folder icons. That's what I love about Apex and Nova, you can change a folder icon to look like a reg app icon. Think I might submit that idea to the devs... 
Oh and sorry I had to steal your clock. But it looks perfect where I got it!

Sent from outer-freakin'-space using my GNex


----------



## jhaury

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TrYp.MyNe

Liquid ICS w/ theme. Custom b&w icons for apex launcher. Now to change that dreaded blue battery to red 

Edit:failllllll. Files too big so I guess I'll add later lol


----------



## FilletMinion

automaddux said:


> View attachment 23006
> 
> 
> Cool man, thanks a lot now my old phone (Dinc) is super jealous. I just wish I could do the same thing with folder icons. That's what I love about Apex and Nova, you can change a folder icon to look like a reg app icon. Think I might submit that idea to the devs...
> Oh and sorry I had to steal your clock. But it looks perfect where I got it!
> 
> Sent from outer-freakin'-space using my GNex


Looks awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manigma77

Ironworker gone skull crazy..


----------



## JDBarlow

Simple just the way I like it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

Last with Roots Exodus. Ans man has Zedge walls gotten good. And there 100% 720 HD. No bullshit. Look great









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphanu22

Andy has escape. 
Description: Green, Chubby, and doesn't like Apples-


----------



## wiseguychacon

Simple and relaxing to me








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Yaaa buddy

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## wiseguychacon

Different widget and clock first is regular size second is resided. Can't decide lol!








Sent via FAX!


----------



## Har Seldon

wyseguy77 said:


> link to wallpaper?


Yes please.


----------



## waltpartlo

Hcdroid said:


> Could you share this wallpaper? Or is it a LWP? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


This one?

Sent from my Pink Unicornexus.


----------



## DarthG

automaddux said:


> View attachment 23006
> 
> 
> Cool man, thanks a lot now my old phone (Dinc) is super jealous. I just wish I could do the same thing with folder icons. That's what I love about Apex and Nova, you can change a folder icon to look like a reg app icon. Think I might submit that idea to the devs...
> Oh and sorry I had to steal your clock. But it looks perfect where I got it!
> 
> Sent from outer-freakin'-space using my GNex


Nice wallpaper- looks very instagrammed. Btw, what's that widget you're using? It's quite retro.


----------



## MikereDD

I need some new icons for launcher and softkeys, bored of these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

wyseguy77 said:


> Here's mine for now. Sweet and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The best thing about this homescreen has nothing to do with android.
Breast, man they're awesome


----------



## MikereDD

sheldoneous said:


> One I can share finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Whats the weather widget, has a chalk drawn look to it.


----------



## psycho_maniac

sheldoneous said:


> View attachment 22975
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


For some reason this makes me think of metal gear solid. I'm probably totally off though.


----------



## silverado9502

Pretty basic but what's better than ics.....


----------



## sandfreak

MikereDD said:


> Whats the weather widget, has a chalk drawn look to it.


Its beautiful widgets, I've used that weather skin on occasion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Some minor changes.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## beardedspoooon

Simple.


----------



## ewhitak

Where can I get those icons ^


----------



## blackguy101

reverepats said:


> Not done yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That K's to the DEV for the PCB theme and KGhill for the NAV keys


What kind of clock widget is this?


----------



## hxdrummerxc

dimonsf2 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice, 
how do you like those jawbone's.

I got a pair, they are a little big, but super comfortable.


----------



## hxdrummerxc

Bangdrum said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


axis pedals ftw!


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

FilletMinion said:


> Ok guys to get the big icons all you need is to be running the beta version of apex launcher which allows 1x1 widgets in the dock. Get desktop visualizer and set your icons with the 1x1 widget not the 1x1 ss. Now in apex dock settings change vertical margin to large. Monster icons!


So can I not use the regular version of apex launcher? I'm using version 1.0.5 right now and it's not letting me put anything aside from regular icons into the dock.


----------



## psycho_maniac

I think apex has to be a system.apk in order to put widgets in the dock. I thought anyways


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

psycho_maniac said:


> I think apex has to be a system.apk in order to put widgets in the dock. I thought anyways


It is on my phone and i still can't. Sad Face.


----------



## psycho_maniac

So I have the same setup pretty much, but I made 2 changes. The clock is a little different and I am now using apex launcher. Still using one screen. I love the fact that the menu button is not on the home screen anymore!










Tree Of Knowledge said:


> It is on my phone and i still can't. Sad Face.


I just looked on xda's thread about apex and the latest beta (3 days ago) now doesnt need the system app for widgets in the dock. maybe check that out?


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

psycho_maniac said:


> So I have the same setup pretty much, but I made 2 changes. The clock is a little different and I am now using apex launcher. Still using one screen. I love the fact that the menu button is not on the home screen anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on xda's thread about apex and the latest beta (3 days ago) now doesnt need the system app for widgets in the dock. maybe check that out?


Can you post the link to that thread? I think I'm on the latest and I've tried it with and without it being a system app.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Sure, I wish the developer would just come over here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1452663


----------



## Dakota0206

beardedspoooon said:


> Simple.


I love that wallpaper. nice


----------



## marqese

Here's mine... wish someone would make an orange theme.


----------



## automaddux

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> So can I not use the regular version of apex launcher? I'm using version 1.0.5 right now and it's not letting me put anything aside from regular icons into the dock.


You have to go into /about Apex launcher/automatically check for updates and check beta. Then select check for updates and it should give you the newest beta version.

Sent using advanced mind-control communications


----------



## idefiler6

marqese said:


> Here's mine... wish someone would make an orange theme.


There's orange themes in the theme forum.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## wiseguychacon

1, 2, 3, 4 Smileys for today.

Sent via FAX!


----------



## marqese

idefiler6 said:


> There's orange themes in the theme forum.


Got a link because I didn't see one


----------



## dmonzel

Finally got a setup that's worth sharing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## waltpartlo

My latest:
AOKP b32 w/ PCB theme, minimalistic text battery, and UCCW clock.

Sent from my Pink Unicornexus.


----------



## wiseguychacon

marqese said:


> Got a link because I didn't see one


Check out Sonny's tangerine theme

Sent via FAX!


----------



## wiseguychacon

Sent via FAX!


----------



## wiseguychacon

New color. Animated contacts tile. Sweet!

Sent via FAX!


----------



## mentose457

NOT SURE IF PICTURE 









OR SCREENSHOT


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My CodeName G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

I did this just for the hell of it. Obviously it's just for a few giggles. AOKP, Go Launcher and Go rainbow theme. Wallpaper and soft keys from Rootzwiki forums. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thanks to AOKP and latest Nova launcher I no longer have a permanent dock!!! Hellooooo screen real estate!


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## jeremycase00

Here's what I cooked up tonight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackguy101

WormDoes said:


>


Can you PLEASE!! give me a link to the wallpaper you have done of your lock screen? it just looks amazing


----------



## psycho_maniac

mentose457 said:


> NOT SURE IF PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SCREENSHOT


Can you please share this wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

psycho_maniac said:


> Can you please share this wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2












If you are serious...

I just googled 'fry meme'. If you want some nice Futurama wallpapers go HERE.

My current home...


----------



## waltpartlo

I updated mine a little.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

mentose457 said:


> If you are serious...
> 
> I just googled 'fry meme'. If you want some nice Futurama wallpapers go HERE.
> 
> My current home...


Nice. Thanks. I wasn't sure if you used that or a separate one that didn't have the writing. Cuz I didn't see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Plain and simple lately:


----------



## WormDoes

blackguy101 said:


> Can you PLEASE!! give me a link to the wallpaper you have done of your lock screen? it just looks amazing


Here you go


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

I wonder if watching my Mets play has inspired my black death screen?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeG7265

Kind of boring.


----------



## sprovo

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> I wonder if watching my Mets play has inspired my black death screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hahah its terrible isn't it. I got high hopes tho. But I do every year and just end up disappointed. Go Mets...








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

My current setup:


----------



## automaddux

WormDoes said:


>


Hands down my favorite so far. how do y'all get icons like that and how can I set mine up to resemble that?


----------



## yourboysplash

oops


----------



## DarthG

Here's mine for the weekend:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus

Loving this wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo

Starting a new project









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stargazer418

Pretty basic, but looks good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

WormDoes said:


>


Thoughts "Damn that looks good, DeviantArt good.. oh hey it's worm, lol".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt

This is my latest setup its about time for a new one though been running this for a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## YourAverageJD

AOKP. Skycore theme. UCCW widget skin from Skycore thread. Nova Launcher set up to hide/show dock with long press of home. Also home button toggles app drawer if on home screen.








Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## kmac940

G'd out!
Black Ice rom 33
Nova launcher
One more clock widget
Splash icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

kmac940 said:


> G'd out!
> Black Ice rom 33
> Nova launcher
> One more clock widget
> Splash icons


Wow. That looks great!

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## sandfreak

kmac940 said:


> G'd out!
> Black Ice rom 33
> Nova launcher
> One more clock widget
> Splash icons
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like this. Few questions. How'd you get the white status bar & nav bar? Also where'd you get the icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

Here we go!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## kmac940

sandfreak said:


> I like this. Few questions. How'd you get the white status bar & nav bar? Also where'd you get the icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google splash icons by mrfenyx.
And the status and nav bar ate customized via my rom settings, black ice rom based off aokp build 33

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicostyles

Mustang302LX said:


>


how can i get to your dropbox so i can download those icons the RED & Blue navigation buttons


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton

Stooock lol I just got my nexus back. Haven't even rooted yet.

There I fixed it. Nova launcher & minimalstic text

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer

Secksy...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

New setup


----------



## Mustang302LX

chicostyles said:


> how can i get to your dropbox so i can download those icons the RED & Blue navigation [/color]buttons[/size][/font]


You have a PM.


----------



## PacerguyDon

A little green paint drip


----------



## naughtydorito

Lovin this look.
Sent from my GNex


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

AOKP M5 Black Exodus with Circle Mod









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## Kid 2.0

JayR_Themer said:


> Secksy...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i like that


----------



## jm.1219

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GeekMcLeod

My tablet phone!

GSM Galaxy Nexus -- AOKP M5 -- franco.Kernel M3


----------



## ms0chez

Just got my Galaxy Nexus, keep switching between Gummy and AOKP. Rocking AOKP today though









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Moar green

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Switched to the Holo Blue-Bright theme and loving it . Went with the minimal one screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## marqese

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> AOKP M5 Black Exodus with Circle Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What clock widget is this?


----------



## skielbasa

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Current setup, really simple.
Apex Launcher with 5x5 grid
I have this set up so I never need to go into the app drawer. There are 3 dock rows. The left one has a shortcut to running apps, banking app, app drawer, Google Wallet, and Google Goggles; the center one (the one in screen shots) has dialer, people, folder with most used apps, MMS, and Chrome; the right one has shortcuts to my 3 most contacted people, apex settings, and phone settings.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]On Gummy 1.0.1[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]









Screens from left to right:[/background]
Get stuff done - Pure Calendar, productivity apps folder, root apps folder, and language learning apps folder
Social - Twicca widget, Tapatalk, G+, Foursquare, Facebook, and folder of lesser used social apps
Home screen - UCCW, Beautiful widgets 1x1 weather
Media - Google Music widget, Audio Manager widget, Photo apps folder, Kindle, Google Reader, Android Comic Viewer, and a folder of lesser used media apps
Games - Misc., Shooters, Racing, Board games, Puzzle, Action/RPG, Word games, Tower Defense, Angry Birds (yes I know I have a lot of games)


----------



## ultraboykj

http://www.imgur.com/IQO2w.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

my l8est...from left 2 right





































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## manigma77




----------



## Canary2323

Here's mine simple. Akop nothing crazy.


----------



## Canary2323

Added..


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

marqese said:


> What clock widget is this?


UCCW is the clock widget. Free on the market. Downloaded the skin from the xda android themes forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skielbasa

Canary2323 said:


> Added..


 what icons are those?

8penned from my Gummy Powered LTE Galaxy Nexus


----------



## psycho_maniac

Changed mine a little bit. Idk if you remember what it looked like before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

psycho_maniac said:


> Changed mine a little bit. Idk if you remember what it looked like before.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Great look! What clock widget is that? Pretty informative and neat looking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sdruss83

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> AOKP M5 Black Exodus with Circle Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


how do you apply different icons to the navbar? i know how to change the default ones in rom control, but how do you actually apply different icons?


----------



## RAZNKANE

Gnexus Gummyfried 1.0.1


----------



## RAZNKANE

Gnexus Gummyfried 1.0.0


----------



## itsTreyG

Case of The Mondays









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Canary2323

sdruss83 said:


> how do you apply different icons to the navbar? i know how to change the default ones in rom control, but how do you actually apply different icons?


----------



## psycho_maniac

AlpineM3 said:


> Great look! What clock widget is that? Pretty informative and neat looking
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its ultimate custom clock widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mothy

Mine for today










Phone Nav button is also Google Voice on longpress, Mail nav button is also Google Talk on longpress. New nav bar customization has gotten me down to 1 screen


----------



## Rodeojones

mothy said:


> Mine for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone Nav button is also Google Voice on longpress, Mail nav button is also Google Talk on longpress. New nav bar customization has gotten me down to 1 screen


Please share your wallpaper.


----------



## mothy

My wallpaper, found it in Wallbase app in the store

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6728527/wallpaper_1420630231.jpg


----------



## alphanu22

itsTreyG said:


> Case of The Mondays


i also hais the case of Mondays Bored at work-


----------



## gaich




----------



## waltpartlo

Another day, another new home screen.

Sent from my pink unicorNexus


----------



## Bangdrum

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maha1o

been running this setup for a while.. trying to keep it simple.
http://i.imgur.com/zVD1N.jpg


----------



## rodzero

been playing with ultimate custom clock widget. first stab:


----------



## rramo004

Here is my Gnex!

*AOKP Milestone 5 | Franco Kernel 3 | Black Exodus 3.7*


----------



## bojangalz

Been lurking here for a long time now. But I'm finally moving over from the DX forums to this neighborhood. Here's what I got: AOKP M5 w/ Apex. Got rid of the app drawer in lieu of two-finger swipe up gesture. The folder next to the browser is frequent apps, the gears next to that is a folder for all my root apps. Loving this set up, don't see any reason to change anytime soon. All I need to finalize it is a transparent navigation bar... Really hoping that gets baked into AOKP at some point.

http://imageshack.us/f/36/screenshot2012050212533.jpg/


----------



## rodzero

kind of a departure from the looks ive gone for in the past.
the circle around the time is actually a battery bar, and retreats/fades as the battery discharges.
again, playing with ultimate custom clock widget on this one.
(also used the mythical 'kite ui' as sort of an inspiration)


----------



## Dshoe

Liquid 1.35 Franco M3. 3 homescreens from left to right. 




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Helltoupee

One home screen. Very minimalist. Simple is good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FilletMinion

bojangalz said:


> Been lurking here for a long time now. But I'm finally moving over from the DX forums to this neighborhood. Here's what I got: AOKP M5 w/ Apex. Got rid of the app drawer in lieu of two-finger swipe up gesture. The folder next to the browser is frequent apps, the gears next to that is a folder for all my root apps. Loving this set up, don't see any reason to change anytime soon. All I need to finalize it is a transparent navigation bar... Really hoping that gets baked into AOKP at some point.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/36/screenshot2012050212533.jpg/


Welcome to a "real" android phone fellow old dx'er!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amplified

My Gal 1 x
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13

Last time I tried uploading a screenshot and it said my pics was too large.


----------



## MisterEff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

My boring unthemed setup today


----------



## slider112

NatemZ said:


> My boring unthemed setup today


1x1 widgets in the dock are awesome... Nova, yes? Can Apex do this too?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I like single screen setups.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmart518

Mine for the next couple hours


----------



## Mustang302LX

slider112 said:


> 1x1 widgets in the dock are awesome... Nova, yes? Can Apex do this too?


Apex CAN do it.


----------



## ChuckDz3

I haven't posted on here in a while, here's mine. -










http://mycolorscreen.com/ChuckDz3/


----------



## Rodeojones

jmart518 said:


> Mine for the next couple hours


Love that wallpaper. Mind sharing?


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

sdruss83 said:


> how do you apply different icons to the navbar? i know how to change the default ones in rom control, but how do you actually apply different icons?


I downloaded the images from my thread in the aokp device forum in the team forums. You can now add whatever you want. My home button doubles as the app drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt

alphanu22 said:


> did lil alpha testing


What is the name of these icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer

More secksy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikey22

My newest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02Luis02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tropicana


----------



## coldconfession13

girls of geek app


----------



## Mustang302LX

Changed it up to HTC One softkeys / no dock / new wallpaper!


----------



## jmart518

Rodeojones said:


> Love that wallpaper. Mind sharing?


Sure thing!

I don't remember where I found it, so all credit is due to the original creator.
Find Here


----------



## MadDoc

PacerguyDon said:


> A little green paint drip


Mind sharing that wallpaper? Cools great


----------



## Best on Mars

SimsDelt said:


> What is the name of these icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They are called Roostilabel. There aren't very many of them but they come in both a black and white version.

Here's the link: http://x-spirit.devi...ces-1-200795184

I'm using them currently and I love them...


----------



## rodzero

after further toying around, todays:


----------



## iwanaleya

Changed it up with the update to AOKP M5


----------



## SimsDelt

Best on Mars said:


> They are called Roostilabel. There aren't very many of them but they come in both a black and white version.
> 
> Here's the link: http://x-spirit.devi...ces-1-200795184
> 
> I'm using them currently and I love them...


Thanks... where did u get those awesome soft keys?


----------



## thedio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans

thedio said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Like the way the colors tie into the wallpaper, well done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Best on Mars

> *Best on Mars, on 04 May 2012 - 11:43 AM, said:*
> They are called Roostilabel. There aren't very many of them but they come in both a black and white version.
> 
> Here's the link: http://x-spirit.devi...ces-1-200795184
> 
> I'm using them currently and I love them...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... where did u get those awesome soft keys?
Click to expand...

They are pre loaded on the ROM I'm using. Check out any of the AXI0M ROMs as I'm pretty sure they all have them. Not to mention that the ROMs themselves are fast as hell. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchupacabras

In honour of the fourth.


----------



## SimsDelt

Here is my latest concoction.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

itsTreyG said:


> Case of The Mondays
> 
> View attachment 23726
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Icons please? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karmasyde

pretty simple...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Clean & easy.


----------



## reverepats

rodzero said:


> after further toying around, todays:


LOVE the icons and Widget. Care to share my friend? TIA!!!!


----------



## rodzero

reverepats said:


> LOVE the icons and Widget. Care to share my friend? TIA!!!!


no problem:

the clock/weather/batt and app 'banner' is done using ultimate custom clock widget:
https://play.google....hi.customwidget

itll take some setting up, but its surprisingly easy. also theres an import/export skin option. ive exported and uploaded the skins ive made. itll just take some minor tweaking to set it up specifically for yourself: also, ive never imported, but i expect its as simple as placing these files in the /uccwoutput directory the app will make on your phone, and hitting import within the app. here's the directory with all the skins (theres four with this set ive made, two in this screenshot, two additional ive since created)
http://mandalay-design.com/nexus/
------------------
the text icons used for facebook, words, camera, etc are actually using the widget 'minimalistic text'. again, it may take some tweaking to get it just how you want it:
https://play.google....nimaltext&hl=en
------------------
the dock icons are a set called sensius by deviantart user 'invade' (complete credit to him). find them here:
http://dennisbrendel...d-etc-198828814
------------------
the calender/agenda is 'android agenda widget':
https://play.google....on.agenda&hl=en
------------------
one final note, if you download and import those uccw skins, please do some research first so you understand the process. ill repeat that ive never done it. ive only included the exports as a hopeful shortcut for you. i am not affiliated with the app either. i dont know what can happen if the process is done wrong, so i dont want to be held accountable should something go wrong. that said, enjoy the tweaking. hope this helped.

ps, all these apps/widgets are free.


----------



## reverepats

rodzero said:


> no problem:
> 
> the clock/weather/batt and app 'banner' is done using ultimate custom clock widget:
> https://play.google....hi.customwidget
> 
> itll take some setting up, but its surprisingly easy. also theres an import/export skin option. ive exported and uploaded the skins ive made. itll just take some minor tweaking to set it up specifically for yourself: also, ive never imported, but i expect its as simple as placing these files in the /uccwoutput directory the app will make on your phone, and hitting import within the app. here's the directory with all the skins (theres four with this set ive made, two in this screenshot, two additional ive since created)
> http://mandalay-design.com/nexus/
> ------------------
> the text icons used for facebook, words, camera, etc are actually using the widget 'minimalistic text'. again, it may take some tweaking to get it just how you want it:
> https://play.google....nimaltext&hl=en
> ------------------
> the dock icons are a set called sensius by deviantart user 'invade' (complete credit to him). find them here:
> http://dennisbrendel...d-etc-198828814
> ------------------
> the calender/agenda is 'android agenda widget':
> https://play.google....on.agenda&hl=en
> ------------------
> one final note, if you download and import those uccw skins, please do some research first so you understand the process. ill repeat that ive never done it. ive only included the exports as a hopeful shortcut for you. i am not affiliated with the app either. i dont know what can happen if the process is done wrong, so i dont want to be held accountable should something go wrong. that said, enjoy the tweaking. hope this helped.
> 
> ps, all these apps/widgets are free.


Hey man thanks so much for the quick guide. im gonna jump right into when i get a free chance today. THanks for being so elaberate also LOL. makes thiings much easier. Thanks agian


----------



## rodzero

reverepats said:


> Hey man thanks so much for the quick guide. im gonna jump right into when i get a free chance today. THanks for being so elaberate also LOL. makes thiings much easier. Thanks agian


its all good. ten minutes of my explaining could possibly save hours on the other end. besides, its saturday, i slept in, the grass is already cut and ive got absolutely nothing to do. if you have any questions let me know. ill do what i can to help out.


----------



## reverepats

rodzero said:


> its all good. ten minutes of my explaining could possibly save hours on the other end. besides, its saturday, i slept in, the grass is already cut and ive got absolutely nothing to do. if you have any questions let me know. ill do what i can to help out.


LOL yeah i hear ya. Did my yard work myself after work yesterday. Just gotta finish prepping my dinner and im gonna jump into. ill let ya know if i need any further help. Thansk again man.


----------



## FilletMinion

SimsDelt said:


> Here is my latest concoction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what clock is this? I love the rough look of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthG

My lock screen.


----------



## psycho_maniac

I know mine always looks the same but I added weather.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _JakeRyan

Keepin it simple









Black Exodus, Minimalist Icons, Beautiful Widgets with Vos-Elegance Silver skins


----------



## JDBarlow

Patient Zero M2.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

The paranoidandroid tablet rom
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt

FilletMinion said:


> what clock is this? I love the rough look of it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its UCCW (Ultimate Custom Clock WIdget) the skin is xda-damaged. Its somewhere between pg. 165 and this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1387518&page=184


----------



## Asodsa

psycho_maniac said:


> I know mine always looks the same but I added weather.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


May I ask what is the name of the clock widget?


----------



## TJVincent

psycho_maniac said:


> I know mine always looks the same but I added weather.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what kind of widget is that?!!


----------



## DarthG

Here's my single homescreen setup with all folders. ColdfusionHD, retro icons, and Athena HD. Screen from mycolorscreen.com


----------



## SimsDelt

My Miui setup...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74




----------



## Nitrogenus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

Killed my dock running nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion

SimsDelt said:


> Its UCCW (Ultimate Custom Clock WIdget) the skin is xda-damaged. Its somewhere between pg. 165 and this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1387518&page=184


Thanks dude!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

ms0chez said:


> Icons please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Fresh N Clean Icon set by KGill. Its in the general theme forum. Check out my sig for more details.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## Maizekidstill81

Rocking the ghost theme! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

Asodsa said:


> what kind of widget is that?!!


It's called Ultimate Custom Clock Widget and the skin is r2isaboss which you can find here
https://twitter.com/#!/romanbb/status/199241012403650560


----------



## Kid 2.0

nothing special


----------



## samthe2can

Here's mine, a bit busy, but I like access to everything on my homescreens


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

beardedspoooon said:


>


wow, this is really awesome! How did you get the icons to look like that?


----------



## nklenchik

It's his background I believe


----------



## WhataSpaz

New wallpaper, more folders:


----------



## beardedspoooon

Tiny update, went full screen. Wallpaper: http://bl4ck-and-wh1te.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=168#/d1al558


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## beardedspoooon

Tak3_it_ez said:


> wow, this is really awesome! How did you get the icons to look like that?


Icons are in my gallery: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## sandfreak

Latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blackguy101

chewy74 said:


>


i freaking want your setup...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Kid 2.0 said:


> nothing special


Softkeys?!


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

NIce! Thanks so much for sharing the link!


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## Kid 2.0

Mustang302LX said:


> Softkeys?!


part of the rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21875-rom-icsourcery-v20-the-magic-continues/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## 02Luis02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## soleicey

iwanaleya said:


> Changed it up with the update to AOKP M5


 wallpaper good sir?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbrewer81

Gettin' the hang of Gimp and templates  What do ya think?










Here are the original screen for a closer look


----------



## rayhodge02

pbrewer81 said:


> Gettin' the hang of Gimp and templates  What do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the original screen for a closer look


Nice screen love the icons


----------



## NexusAdam

First post, won't be my last. New Nexus user - coming from a Blackberry.
Still stock though.


----------



## MikereDD

One day I'll match the colors I have going one day.




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

*ROM: *AOKP M5
*Kernel:* franco.kernel Nightly #156
*Launcher: *Nova Launcher Prime (1 screen w/ gestures)
*Wallpaper:* Bo-Bomb (Deviant Art)


----------



## psycho_maniac

pbrewer81 said:


> Gettin' the hang of Gimp and templates  What do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the original screen for a closer look


I like this a lot cuz it's so true! lol


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

My Nexus Plus theme running on P-Zero.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Rom: Gummy 1.2 with Black Exodus theme engine apk
Kernel: Lean of course








Launcher: Apex Pro with 5 gestures of everything that could be on my dock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevyrado14

AOKP B35
Holo Gray
MetallicHD Icons
Wallpaper by me


----------



## mothy

rayhodge02 said:


>


Loving the softkeys!


----------



## rayhodge02

mothy said:


> Loving the softkeys!


Its full screen no soft keys i used uccw app added icons


----------



## laxattack

Beardedspoon, where did you get your smooth trooper clock widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

To plain?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whereisit

iwanaleya said:


> Changed it up with the update to AOKP M5


Who is the girl for your wallpaper?  so hot lol









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackstraw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthG

Some minor changes.


----------



## th3taman

Unmotivated lately...but here is a recent screenshot.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

new nav icons









New dock icons








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

DarthG said:


> AOKP B35
> Holo Gray
> MetallicHD Icons
> Wallpaper by me


I thought this was JAMT Flat Black for a moment, got really excited.


----------



## DarthG

blaineevans said:


> mClock skin?


The skin is rework clock wide by ChrisBanks on deviantart.


----------



## Formula84

sandfreak said:


> Latest
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is that a live Wallpaper? If so can you share the link.


----------



## owazio

There you go!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heartbreak

thetaman said:


> Unmotivated lately...but here is a recent screenshot.


Where did you get that wallpaper and those icons? Gorgeous.


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Formula84 said:


> Is that a live Wallpaper? If so can you share the link.


It is. I would share if I knew how, but unfortunately I don't.

However I can tell you where it is (xda galaxy nexus themes & apps section) or if somebody wants to school me real quick on how to provide the link I'd be happy to do so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodeojones

thetaman said:


> Unmotivated lately...but here is a recent screenshot.


I really like this. Mind sharing some details? Specifically the wallpaper and the banner near the bottom with the date, time, battery level, etc. Thanks.


----------



## reverepats

Simple for me










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

reverepats said:


> Simple for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where did you get that tapatalk icon??


----------



## mentose457

Jk. Cobalt theme. ^^^^

I haz no sig


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shusuke028

MikereDD said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Loving your Stein Soul Eater wallpaper. Mind sharing?


----------



## reverepats

mentose457 said:


> Jk. Cobalt theme. ^^^^
> 
> I haz no sig


Yes sir it is. That the theme Chooser version. Not the flash able. He did a great job on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

new shot


----------



## MikereDD

shusuke028 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Loving your Stein Soul Eater wallpaper. Mind sharing?


blk/grey - https://www.dropbox.com/s/162ivzx8wvf1k6t/wall-mod-bw-1.png
faded green - https://www.dropbox.com/s/szqjiv0ul9hrh2g/wall-mod-1.png
rust - https://www.dropbox.com/s/j95bx84xwdeulte/wall-mod-2.png
blk/green - https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhj2unr3c4e7lvx/wall-mod-enhanced.png
credit the original blk/green to Twitter: @KeithSwisher
I snagged it from a tweet of his and changed the colors depending on my setup


----------



## ghettomuffin

reverepats said:


> Simple for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude what is that clock widget? That thing is awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

That's One More Clock Widget from the market. They sent out a new update. Added weather and a few new clock themes. Pretty useful app. I like it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbotage

reverepats said:


> That's One More Clock Widget from the market. They sent out a new update. Added weather and a few new clock themes. Pretty useful app. I like it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That widget looks just like the rings digital weather clock widget also. Strange how so many apps look alike.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twizzler703

Nothing to special


----------



## reverepats

Differ wallpaper. Thanks to the one who posted them. Real cool. Think I got em from XDA









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reverepats

sabbotage said:


> That widget looks just like the rings digital weather clock widget also. Strange how so many apps look alike.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ohh really? Yeah u make a valid point. Only good thing out of all of it, is u can make differ sorts of skins and themes for all these apps. Like uccw. I personally like the way they constructed that app to customize it the way u want. Very cool. But this app give you templates to work off of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

Same setup as always (fuckyowidgetsandicons). Holo-Grey is pretty damn sexy though.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

This weeks.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JagoX

Heartbreak said:


> Where did you get that wallpaper and those icons? Gorgeous.


What're the requirements for the NavBar icons? Been meaning to change mine slightly but haven't had a chance to research it more.


----------



## MikereDD

XD~~~~

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrobi25

Today's Setup








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lthelwpn

Today's.......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## wickedg33k

Long time lurker, first post.


----------



## MikereDD

XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jm.1219

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

I haven't posted here for a while so here's my current setup...


----------



## LexiconDevil

Here's mine simple and dark.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manigma77




----------



## AimerPaddle

wickedg33k said:


> Long time lurker, first post.


this is brilliant!! care to share details? specifically the nav menu


----------



## Mikey22

Trying out some different stuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Pretty simple.










Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## wickedg33k

AimerPaddle said:


> this is brilliant!! care to share details? specifically the nav menu


Simple Text
Reloaded ICS
Cal Widget. 
Nova Launcher.

I used Simple text to create my Nav icons, reloaded ICS controls the theme, the clock and the notification bar. Nova launcher to set the icons.


----------



## zathus

reverepats said:


> Simple for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what clock widget is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poly2012

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 24462
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


Mind sharing the nav bar icons please?


----------



## EsotericPunk

After years of being shot at, hacked up, eaten, and evaded, the bad guys of gaming team up to get revenge on me and my family... or will they?

(Acknowledgements to Rob of mycolorscreen.com for posting his pixel icon set. I found them here: http://mycolorscreen...-bit-avengers-2.)


----------



## th3taman

Heartbreak said:


> I really like this. Mind sharing some details? Specifically the wallpaper and the banner near the bottom with the date, time, battery level, etc. Thanks.


Wallpaper is mentioned above. The bottom info bar is UCCW. Skin is here, created by morgyn...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25640761&postcount=2308

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I can't seem to get consistent notifications (emails) from this site.


----------



## MikereDD

UCCW sure is fun to play with.
Made. Missed calls/text widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

zathus said:


> what clock widget is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that's "One More Clock Widget" from the market. They got a paid and free version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## reverepats

Changed things just a bit









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TB13

Mine:


----------



## jpnestel

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 24462
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


Where'd you get those soft keys? Mind sharing? Love the set up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## pbrewer81




----------



## Synaptic13

jpnestel said:


> Where'd you get those soft keys? Mind sharing? Love the set up!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


http://db.tt/NL54ztXE
http://db.tt/nMa9z7Kg
http://db.tt/LeEaJcVd
http://db.tt/odBXx2Ek

Thx







they are just kanged images from a theme called "iso" (sorry can't recall the dev) slightly modified by me. the center (home key) is from "droidicons" in the market

Sent from SyNaPtiC's PaD


----------



## YelraH777

reverepats said:


> Changed things just a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What clock/weather/battery widget is that??


----------



## nunyazz

YelraH777 said:


> What clock/weather/battery widget is that??


Post # 2682 this page.......................................


----------



## WhataSpaz

Not many changes on this end haha


----------



## Nydalxy

Mine, for now...


----------



## ms0chez

New wall and its lasted 4 days now so its a good sign that it might be a keeper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## rmanthe

Rmanthe


----------



## dr_venture

Really like to thank EsotericPunk for linking those icons.


----------



## dhy8386

Still need to work on the weather tile but so far...

























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nawfboy09

He is mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## solongthemer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

dhy8386 said:


> Still need to work on the weather tile but so far...
> 
> View attachment 24641
> 
> 
> View attachment 24642
> 
> 
> View attachment 24644
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ive always liked the wp7 look.


----------



## EsotericPunk

dr_venture said:


> Really like to thank EsotericPunk for linking those icons.


No problem! They were perfect for my theme idea and I always give credit for borrowed work.


----------



## thedio

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## YourAverageJD

Going for minimal. Still a WIP. AOKP, One More Clock Widget, G-Nexicon icons, a couple of hidden folders too.








Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## jpd5150

If I may where is the clock from?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpd5150

nawfboy09 said:


> He are mines
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


let me try again....lol. where is the clock from?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

My current setup, although I'm looking for a replacement weather widget that works well with an elegant minimalistic setup yet has some ability to tweak functionality so it opens my primary weather app upon clicking on the widget.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Nothing crazy. The clock widget is one more clock widget from play store. It has a lot of options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Inspired by dhy8386...









Close up...









App drawer...


----------



## AlpineM3

mentose457 said:


> Inspired by dhy8386...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> App drawer...


Where y'all getting your wp7 icons from? Tiles are vastly different looking that the stock one's . Excellent work btw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse

Jaxidian said:


> My current setup, although I'm looking for a replacement weather widget that works well with an elegant minimalistic setup yet has some ability to tweak functionality so it opens my primary weather app upon clicking on the widget.
> 
> View attachment 24699


What clock widget is that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

porterhouse said:


> What clock widget is that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe its "one more clock widget" make sure you download all the themes from within the app after you download the app......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GRZLA

AOKP b36 
Third Eye theme
Background from Zedge
Beautiful Widgets


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone have a simple widget that will display missed calls, sms, and new emails? I just want it to show a count for each. I've seen people with them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone have a simple widget that will display missed calls, sms, and new emails? I just want it to show a count for each. I've seen people with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think you can make that with UCCW.


----------



## mentose457

AlpineM3 said:


> Where y'all getting your wp7 icons from? Tiles are vastly different looking that the stock one's . Excellent work btw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mainly from here: 
http://launcher7.blogspot.com/p/2x1-tiles-46.html?m=1

XDA has some too.

I haz no sig


----------



## Chubbs

Here is mine.

Quick rundown
AOKP B36 - Nova Launcher
Wallpaper: http://djb.dyndns.org/Clouds.jpg
Icons: Project Glass Icons
Simple Text Icon

That's pretty much it. It's my ultimate minimalist setup.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Mustang302LX said:


> I think you can make that with UCCW.


Thanks, I'll look in to it. I just d/l that app and I haven't read through any of the how to stuff yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks, I'll look in to it. I just d/l that app and I haven't read through any of the how to stuff yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No option for email count this is the one I need most since I don't have a status bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaspaTheGhost

Here's my current setup...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Despyse

Just for fun LOLz


----------



## sandfreak

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone have a simple widget that will display missed calls, sms, and new emails? I just want it to show a count for each. I've seen people with them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Missed it is a good one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Constantly changing, but I kinda like this one. Very simple, but everything I need is there.

Clock is "one more clock widget"
Notification is executive assistant

Middle icon is a folder with my favorites. Swipe up for app drawer, swipe down for status bar.

AOKP B36 with Res elegance theme.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

GRZLA said:


> Here's my current setup...
> 
> View attachment 24749
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


What launcher is that and how did you get your folders to look like that?


----------



## ajp

Art Vandelay said:


> Constantly changing, but I kinda like this one. Very simple, but everything I need is there.
> 
> Clock is "one more clock widget"
> Notification is executive assistant
> 
> Middle icon is a folder with my favorites. Swipe up for app drawer, swipe down for status bar.
> 
> AOKP B36 with Res elegance theme.
> 
> View attachment 24785
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

rom: AOKP b36
launcher: Nova
widgets: UCCW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Art Vandelay said:


> My current setup, although I'm looking for a replacement weather widget that works well with an elegant minimalistic setup yet has some ability to tweak functionality so it opens my primary weather app upon clicking on the widget.
> 
> View attachment 24699


give UCCW a go, Ultimate Custom Clock Widget. It does weather, current and forecast.
can use custom custom images, fonts, etc.


----------



## ajp

Art Vandelay said:


> Constantly changing, but I kinda like this one. Very simple, but everything I need is there.
> 
> Clock is "one more clock widget"
> Notification is executive assistant
> 
> Middle icon is a folder with my favorites. Swipe up for app drawer, swipe down for status bar.
> 
> AOKP B36 with Res elegance theme.
> 
> View attachment 24785
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


....And thanks for the idea lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## missingplugin

I decided to go back to my original Polar Bear setup. Everything is in the link below.
Like last time, you tap anywhere on the polar bear for the app drawer. I used a blank icon for nova launcher to achieve this.


----------



## chewy74

Battery widget is UCCW with barcode skin.
Icon set is crystal hd icon pack by chrisbanks2 & d4qmhr2
Nav bar is soft pixel icons by Atticus
The wallpaper is from deviant ART I don't remember from who.
I pulled the wifi and signal icons from nitroz black exodus theme to match the rest of the color scheme



blackguy101 said:


> i freaking want your setup...


----------



## sandfreak

Don't really like where this one went, but I guess I'll use it for a while. Keep adjusting when I have time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## in2uitiv

Details


----------



## ms0chez

Wish I could've found a Simba or Mufasa wall like this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaspaTheGhost

psycho_maniac said:


> What weather skin is that?
> 
> What launcher is that and how did you get your folders to look like that?


Its beautiful widgets... beautiful home weather one... weather HD is the skin.

Using Nova on AOKP B36...

Nova settings - look & feel - folders

Folder preview = grid
Folder background = none

Then using Lustre icon pack for the standardized square look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MikereDD

Searching for fonts that look better with my Widgets. Not really liking this. *fonts* they make everything look better or like complete shit.
--
clock fonts a little too large as I see it's cut off in pic. xD
*)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manigma77




----------



## firsttimer44

Here's mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Thats right ladies... Touchwiz....


----------



## throwbot

Man where can I find a plethora of uccw skins? Everyone's said go to Google, but all the ones I find are old with broken download links.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaspaTheGhost

mentose457 said:


> Thats right ladies... Touchwiz....


That just made a little sick come up into my mouth...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mentose457

CaspaTheGhost said:


> That just made a little sick come up into my mouth...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Ha ha...


----------



## MikereDD

throwbot said:


> Man where can I find a plethora of uccw skins? Everyone's said go to Google, but all the ones I find are old with broken download links.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Open a browser and type `UCCW skins xda developers` hit enter and pick from the several linked threads there. ;p

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe

firsttimer44 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mind sharing your setup?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94

You guys like. Hahaha.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Inspired by yarly and the eclipse lol


----------



## itsdollar

KayC94 said:


> You guys like. Hahaha.
> View attachment 24925


What icons are those? Nice setup by the way.


----------



## Oman0123

I like to keep mine somewhat minimal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot

MikereDD said:


> Open a browser and type `UCCW skins xda developers` hit enter and pick from the several linked threads there. ;p
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice, thanks. I never check on xda I need to use it a little more lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nydalxy

A few new tweaks...


----------



## Art Vandelay

I think I got it right where I want it now. Circle launcher with 100% transparency opens my favorites. Swipe up for apps swipe down for status bar.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123

Art Vandelay said:


> I think I got it right where I want it now. Circle launcher with 100% transparency opens my favorites. Swipe up for apps swipe down for status bar.
> View attachment 24935
> 
> 
> View attachment 24936
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thats pretty damn nifty right there. I feel dumb for asking because I feel like Ive had that installed but what day/clock widget is that? It may pull me away from my chrome rings widget.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Oman0123 said:


> Thats pretty damn nifty right there. I feel dumb for asking because I feel like Ive had that installed but what day/clock widget is that? It may pull me away from my chrome rings widget.


Its one of the themes within "one more clock widget", which I believe is where chrome rings comes from as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123

Really..... Well then.... Im gonna go put myself in the corner for that one haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KayC94

itsdollar said:


> What icons are those? Nice setup by the way.


Thanks man. Its the metro station icon pack. Its on the Google play store. Its really easy. Hold icon for couple seconds click edit
Click icon
Choose icon pack and wah blah
A lot of choices


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M

KayC94 said:


> You guys like. Hahaha.
> View attachment 24925


I like those icons a lot. Where'd you find them and what are they called? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sandfreak

Art Vandelay said:


> I think I got it right where I want it now. Circle launcher with 100% transparency opens my favorites. Swipe up for apps swipe down for status bar.
> View attachment 24935
> 
> 
> View attachment 24936
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Been wanting to ask this for a while now. What app is that displaying the missed calls and whatnot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

@sand freak

Its executive assistant. Pretty handy app since its the only one I found that will display everything all in one, you can also add twitter, Calender and a few other things. I'm using the ad version, but the pro version is $6 and has more features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Think I finally settled on fonts. I think...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

Got bored with the usual android launcher so I decided to try Launcher 7...


----------



## KayC94

MFD00M said:


> I like those icons a lot. Where'd you find them and what are they called? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Page 276, i replied to the smae question!

Oh btw mf doom is freaking sick

rap snitch knishes!!


----------



## zathus

Getting my experiment on!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7

My daily for toroplus Gnexus. CM9 Kang.
Red Elegance theme, Franco's nightly r162-384gpu


----------



## FilletMinion

Love me some aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reverepats

Need some new walls










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsdollar

KayC94 said:


> Thanks man. Its the metro station icon pack. Its on the Google play store. Its really easy. Hold icon for couple seconds click edit
> Click icon
> Choose icon pack and wah blah
> A lot of choices


Thanks. I actually have those icons in my dropbox and forgot about them. I need to revisit them soon.


----------



## Dshoe

I never got into custom icons and whatnot, can someone point me in the direction to find some good ones?


----------



## Schoat333

New Buckeyes theme I'm working on for a friend.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Dshoe said:


> I never got into custom icons and whatnot, can someone point me in the direction to find some good ones?


Don't have a direct link, but xda has a massive icon thread it is a sticky under the android themes section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Art Vandelay said:


> Don't have a direct link, but xda has a massive icon thread it is a sticky under the android themes section.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ya that thread has abagillion icon packs in it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26420377

Also just Google Falloutboy icon packs xda developers
THAFlash icon packs xda developers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## winner00

Also have a invisible folder in the middle.


----------



## rayhodge02

winner00 said:


>


nice screen...and love the icons


----------



## dhy8386

My latest..

The twitter icon actually links to another screen on the home screen, with an integrated twitter/facebook feed. Calendar also links to a separate page with a full page calendar widget. Media buttons control any media playing.


----------



## GRZLA

psycho_maniac said:


> What weather skin is that?
> 
> What launcher is that and how did you get your folders to look like that?


The clock is Roboto Black and the weather is Vos-Glass Blackish.


----------



## johio360

Cm9 running sense 4.0









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rodzero

updated the screens last night.










thats uccw, android agenda widget and minimalistic text


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

New stuff
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt

Latest layout I wish I could make a button open up all folders I have on my desktop.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## in2uitiv

Details


----------



## Art Vandelay

dhy8386 said:


> My latest..
> 
> The twitter icon actually links to another screen on the home screen, with an integrated twitter/facebook feed. Calendar also links to a separate page with a full page calendar widget. Media buttons control any media playing.
> 
> View attachment 25071


How or what are you using that allows missed call count and email count to display? Does MMS do this as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dhy8386

Art Vandelay said:


> How or what are you using that allows missed call count and email count to display? Does MMS do this as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Apex launcher pro. Allows you to have badges for Gmail, SMS, and missed calls/vms. For SMS you can specify your SMS app of choice. In that pic mine is handcent. Works w SMS/mms messages. He plans on adding more too I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

dhy8386 said:


> Apex launcher pro. Allows you to have badges for Gmail, SMS, and missed calls/vms. For SMS you can specify your SMS app of choice. In that pic mine is handcent. Works w SMS/mms messages. He plans on adding more too I believe.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Awesome thanks. Looks like I'll be making a purchase.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Seeing red  lol
View attachment 25107















BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


----------



## sandfreak

Art Vandelay said:


> Awesome thanks. Looks like I'll be making a purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nova Prime does this as well. Just so you know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mdrentz

keep it clean and simple (IMO). most the time you cant tell where the screen begins and ends


----------



## jnr21

I love ics blue...


----------



## mentose457

I think that Windows phones are sexy.







I've been seriously considering one but don't think that I could live with Bing or Hotmail.

Anyway, here is my 'Android Phone 7'...



















LIVE!


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnr21

Oman0123 said:


> I like to keep mine somewhat minimal
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow, my navbar icons. Hope you like it. 

edit: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24721-the-obligatory-post-your-home-screen-thread/page__st__2740#entry696480


----------



## MikereDD

Fresh install of aokp build 37 and back to a minimal setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raiderpig

mentose457 said:


> I think that Windows phones are sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seriously considering one but don't think that I could live with Bing or Hotmail.
> 
> Anyway, here is my 'Android Phone 7'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE!


Where did you get this? It looks awesome


----------



## mentose457

raiderpig said:


> Where did you get this? It looks awesome


Thanks.
This setup: 
AOKP b36,
Holo Green theme,
Launcher 7 (donate),
Messenger 7,
I got the tiles (images) from various places on the interwebz. I modified them to have transparent layers so when I change tile colors they will change too.

I haz no sig


----------



## joeramirez

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can I have this wallpaper please?


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

joeramirez said:


> Can I have this wallpaper please?












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeramirez

Thank you.


----------



## ms0chez

mdrentz said:


> View attachment 25111
> 
> 
> keep it clean and simple (IMO). most the time you cant tell where the screen begins and ends


Love that set up. Might have to give that one a try I'd think I'd miss apex pro's 5 gestures though. What Widgets are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckeyemike84




----------



## Art Vandelay

buckeyemike84 said:


>


Looks cool, but 3 clocks seems to be over kill to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanky0506

mdrentz said:


> View attachment 25111
> 
> 
> keep it clean and simple (IMO). most the time you cant tell where the screen begins and ends


What music widget is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

mdrentz said:


> View attachment 25111
> 
> 
> keep it clean and simple (IMO). most the time you cant tell where the screen begins and ends


This is what I got so far. And cool thing about it. I can still use my gestures 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Would've been smart if I actually uploaded my screenshot. Here it is:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nebrando

Sent from my Paranoid Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abqnm

Current:










AOKP b37, Infinitium Orange, Fancy Widgets Pro (Roboto Thin Black Skin), Simple Orange icons.

Previous:










AOKP M5, Black Exodus, urbanlejendary's Status Bar Weather, Fancy Widgets Pro (Ice Cream Lock Skin), Simple White icons.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## nerdslogic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdslogic

Better yet









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


----------



## imperivm

dr_venture said:


> Really like to thank EsotericPunk for linking those icons.


Nice background


----------



## johio360

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 25176
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


How did u get all that it looks good

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

johio360 said:


> How did u get all that it looks good
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


Lol thx...just playing around felt like a "hulk" kinda day 
ROM: Black ice (green ice theme) 
Launcher: Nova prime
Icons via: droidpirate.com
Live wallpaper: google image/pixel rain (market)
Font via: Rom Toolbox pro (market)


BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


----------



## manigma77

Synaptic13 said:


> Seeing red  lol
> View attachment 25107
> View attachment 25108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd OuT gNeX LtE


What theme is this? And whait is the widget in the center?


----------



## ms0chez

End product:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

LibertyGold FTW


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bakerbert

FORE!!!!!
Home screen 








Lock screen


----------



## dsr13

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo

It is becoming apparent that I miss BGill55's Linear theme. I wish somebody would port it. Until then, this is the closest I will get.









Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Anyone else try the super video floating video player from gs3? Its damn awesome. My screenie Of it sort of in action. Obviously only a still shot.

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Art Vandelay

wiseguychacon said:


> Anyone else try the super video floating video player from gs3? Its damn awesome. My screenie Of it sort of in action. Obviously only a still shot.
> 
> Sent from a hole in the ground.


Got a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonnydroid

Art Vandelay said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gpc.myweb.hinet.net.PopupVideo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madroix

waltpartlo said:


> It is becoming apparent that I miss BGill55's Linear theme. I wish somebody would port it. Until then, this is the closest I will get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my pink unicornexus.


What did you use to make the text indicators for clock, date, missed alls etc? I love it. Minimalistic text can;t do that as far as I know. Teach me master.


----------



## madroix

madroix said:


> What did you use to make the text indicators for clock, date, missed alls etc? I love it. Minimalistic text can;t do that as far as I know. Teach me master.


----------



## MikereDD

madroix said:


> What did you use to make the text indicators for clock, date, missed alls etc? I love it. Minimalistic text can;t do that as far as I know. Teach me master.


Just guessing and going with UCCW Ultimate Custom Clock Widget
Extremely nice app, can go from minimal to tricked out depending the amount of time you put into your customized widget.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.vineetsirohi.customwidget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo

madroix said:


> What did you use to make the text indicators for clock, date, missed alls etc? I love it. Minimalistic text can;t do that as far as I know. Teach me master.


Lol, I am no master. I simply recolored a skin someone made. This is a UCCW skin called r2isaboss. Just google r2isaboss, and you will be able to find it easily.

Found a linkhttp://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...o_jkCQ&usg=AFQjCNGkMcncgHO1jpFD-pyzS35JsK2PCQ
Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## ewhitak

Kejar31 said:


> LibertyGold FTW


Is that a rom or a theme? and where did you locate that?


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## mentose457

ewhitak said:


> Is that a rom or a theme? and where did you locate that?


It is a theme he is making...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26070-liberty-gold-theme-preview/
...i'm looking forward to the release. I love yellow themes.


----------



## manigma77




----------



## shibbdroid

Red theme I've been working on. Axiom pz m3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scram

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

mentose457 said:


> FORE!!!!!
> Home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock screen


2 things. somebody likes golf a lot lol and "lol" at the skynet thing. its almost true


----------



## imperivm

This week's


----------



## Art Vandelay

Here's my latest, need to work on the clock, but I like the rest.....for now.









With circle launcher (icon 100% transparent)








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Updated clock and background.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AimerPaddle

imperivm said:


> This week's


sorry if this has been asked already but what are those icons


----------



## wiseguychacon

sonnydroid said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gpc.myweb.hinet.net.PopupVideo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What used I found in AOKP thread if I remember cause it makes itbwork properly and also fixes s voice too and you get the touchwiz launcher.

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## wiseguychacon

wiseguychacon said:


> What used I found in AOKP thread if I remember cause it makes itbwork properly and also fixes s voice too and you get the touchwiz launcher.
> 
> Sent from a hole in the ground.


Edit here's link http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/24/galaxy-nexus-receives-galaxy-siii-add-on-mod-say-hello-to-touchwiz-and-s-voice/

I downloaded and installed from my phone too.
Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## TheShamrock7

JayRThemers nexus Secks on Liquid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hulk2

Wat icon ru using looks good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm

AimerPaddle said:


> sorry if this has been asked already but what are those icons


ADW ICS theme in the market. I just used the icon pack from it in nova launcher


----------



## imperivm

Today:


----------



## blaineevans

Holo-Grey is good shit. Clean and simple as always.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poly2012

MistaWolfe said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Would you mind sharing the softkeys? Thanks


----------



## poly2012

manigma77 said:


>


I've been looking to set letters as my softkeys but haven't found anything. Are your softkeys part of an icon pack? Could you share them if you don't mind?


----------



## sabbotage

rockin some natemodz green....









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

poly2012 said:


> I've been looking to set letters as my softkeys but haven't found anything. Are your softkeys part of an icon pack? Could you share them if you don't mind?


Why not just use simple text to create letter icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## manigma77

poly2012 said:


> I've been looking to set letters as my softkeys but haven't found anything. Are your softkeys part of an icon pack? Could you share them if you don't mind?


I acctually just went to cooltext.com on my computer then made some different letters to my liking, then you have to resize the canvas with paint.net to make it square, then move the image to the middle of the canvas and save. Finally move the letters to the phone and apply. Hope this helps,


----------



## thegratefuldead

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon

New look for the Day...
Uccw-Glass skin modded by me
Crystal HD Icons
Gummy Bean Lwp
Nova Launcher
Rascream Rom


----------



## sandfreak

Here's my latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kolonji

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Loyal to the Imperial Legion of Skyrim. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7

Aokp 37/Franco's nightly/Holo Sense theme


----------



## manigma77

Loving the new ssd theme.


----------



## Basis

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therareplushheadcrab

Very simple...


----------



## ms0chez

New wall and new fav

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billouetaudrey

therareplushheadcrab said:


> Very simple...


But love it!

Envoyé depuis mon Transformer TF101 avec Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

ms0chez said:


> New wall and new fav
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Care to share the wall? It's pretty awesome.


----------



## dodgerblue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez

madzozs said:


> Care to share the wall? It's pretty awesome.


Sure thing, here's the link: http://wallpapers-place.com/images/wallpapers/awake-hd-wallpaper-1680x1050.jpeg


----------



## dodgerblue

Don't know what happened...lets try it again ... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrkelly88

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nerdslogic

dodgerblue said:


> Don't know what happened...lets try it again ...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mine is kind of similar to yours....but I can't post it...maybe next time.....

Loving build 37 though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinch

[sub]my current setup:[/sub]

[sub][sub]







[/sub][/sub]


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Changed a few things around lockscreen








homescreen







the words @ the bottom r my dock and navigation bars
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Some updated icons via bigdx themes














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

AOKP 37, Holo light green theme.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madroix

waltpartlo said:


> Lol, I am no master. I simply recolored a skin someone made. This is a UCCW skin called r2isaboss. Just google r2isaboss, and you will be able to find it easily.
> 
> Found a linkhttp://www.google.co...D-pyzS35JsK2PCQ
> Sent from my pink unicornexus.


Thanks man. That worked great.


----------



## mothy

Today


----------



## zsld0423

Here's mine. Kinda blank







All my main apps I get to with Swipepad


----------



## waltpartlo

Latest.

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## MikereDD

Minor color changes to icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiwi Nick

Kinda different if ya like the bright neon thing. 
On BlackIce


----------



## amm5890

my super minimal theme gesture based hs


----------



## Oman0123

My setup right now. Ill be sticking with it for awhile

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slider112

Oman0123 said:


> My setup right now. Ill be sticking with it for awhile
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks great; really dig the soft keys...


----------



## sandfreak

amm5890 said:


> my super minimal theme gesture based hs


Very different. I like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

For those that post your screen shots on a GNex template, I'm wondering if there's an app that anyone has found that can do it. I know how to do it from my computer but I'm lazy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0

trying out the red


----------



## shawn1976

My current 
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtsevo

...


----------



## ChuckDz3

Don't know why it came out all blurry.. oh well. Here it is -


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is mine, I havent changed much, I just love how much space I have with this setup. I thought I would hate having all those folders in the dock, but I LOVE it!


----------



## MikereDD

shawn1976 said:


> My current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thunder thunder thunder cats!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spitfire760




----------



## apetrok81

shawn1976 said:


> My current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


What theme are you running?


----------



## Da420killa

This is mine for now ... I change it a lot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using

RootzWiki


----------



## shawn1976

apetrok81 said:


> What theme are you running?


Natsmodz red and i themed ultra keyboard to match

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76

MikereDD said:


> Thunder thunder thunder cats!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Like the icons.where did you get those?

I like red

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## blaineevans

Liberty love.










(Also inspired by some work at justreveal.net.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwanaleya

Nothing special, but trying to find some better icons for the Nav bar so they match.










Sent from my personal mobile telecommunication LTE enabled device.


----------



## k.c.cole

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinch

here is what I have done:


----------



## dantheman

dodgerblue said:


> Don't know what happened...lets try it again ...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where's the wallpaper from?


----------



## poly2012

Art Vandelay said:


> Why not just use simple text to create letter icons.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki



Thanks, didn't know about the app. Now, my new set up, with the softkeys as: recents, app drawer, home, menu, back.​


----------



## requiemmm

This is probably a stupid question. But how did you get a different wallpaper on your lock screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyrumo

Sent from my Nexus


----------



## kyrumo




----------



## sandfreak

requiemmm said:


> This is probably a stupid question. But how did you get a different wallpaper on your lock screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## requiemmm

sandfreak said:


> Rom
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I'm on gummy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowDroid




----------



## salem

AOKP w/ Nova


----------



## sandfreak

requiemmm said:


> I'm on gummy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I haven't used Gummy, so I don't know if they have this feature. I know for sure AOKP does and I think some others do too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksocoolwitit

Da420killa said:


> This is mine for now ... I change it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using
> 
> RootzWiki


link to the wallpaper?


----------



## The Nexus Project

Liquid 1.4 / Lean Kernel 3.8

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## exzacklyright

shadowDroid said:


>


woot Game Of Thrones!


----------



## Barf

My new shiz. Back to minimal, inspired by the recent "nexus" nav buttons.


----------



## cheez99

AOKP B37
Holo Orange Theme
Nova Launcher
MIUI Spiral Analog Clock
HD Widgets
Cold Fusion HD Icons
Wallpaper


----------



## Acid'sMark

The New Liberty theme looks awesome. Reminds me of my Droid X...


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Theme Chooser GoldEdge

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Acid'sMark

This is my newest set up. I am running 0.9b Paranoid Android ROM with a reworked​wallpaper to match the icons that I created. Oh, it also has the Darkened theme on it,​but the only parts of that showing are the white Wifi/network signals as well as​the Back, Home, Recents button icons...​


----------



## abqnm

Acid said:


> This is my newest set up. I am running 0.9b Paranoid Android ROM with a reworked​wallpaper to match the icons that I created. Oh, it also has the Darkened theme on it,​but the only parts of that showing are the white Wifi/network signals as well as​the Back, Home, Recents button icons...​


I like the upside down wallpaper. It goes well with the tablet layout.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Aokp
Uccw widget (custom)










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

TheSwaggeR said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Digging the nav bar buttons and the status bar background.


----------



## Dshoe

Mouse said:


> Liquid 1.4 / Lean Kernel 3.8
> 
> Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


really digging your 2nd setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## PapiJumpable

Purple!


----------



## crispybacon

Sent from my Blacked-Out, AOKP'D, PB&J ICS from another Galaxy...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Acid said:


> This is my newest set up. I am running 0.9b Paranoid Android ROM with a reworked​wallpaper to match the icons that I created. Oh, it also has the Darkened theme on it,​but the only parts of that showing are the white Wifi/network signals as well as​the Back, Home, Recents button icons...​


Those icons are awesome!!


----------



## abqnm

crispybacon said:


> Sent from my Blacked-Out, AOKP'D, PB&J ICS from another Galaxy...


Are you using widget locker or is that a mod for the lockscreen to have the widget there?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## mcbrocker

Liquid 1.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Barf said:


> Digging the nav bar buttons and the status bar background.


Thanks. They are integrated into AOKPCB R2 ROM. I don't know who designed them but they did a fantastic job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

PapiJumpable said:


> Purple!


xD~~~~~


----------



## PacerguyDon

New Screen for the day...










Crystal HD Icons
Uccw - Theme by Stardate Tab 10.1
Wall by ????


----------



## MikereDD

Well just installed aokp b38
Here's where I left off. Dunno if I'll go with same setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maizekidstill81

MikereDD said:


> Well just installed aokp b38
> Here's where I left off. Dunno if I'll go with same setup.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can you please share the lock screen wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

My setup  
WL by me.
UCCW kgill modded by me
Black bear icons.
Wall by me
Need anything ask.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ




----------



## MikereDD

Maizekidstill81 said:


> Can you please share the lock screen wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sure.
Original wallpaper from Zedge - http://db.tt/iMNhKWIT
I modified the wallpapers color with gimp - http://db.tt/nQNjIDG0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neowiz73

My current setup, I change mine every week I think...














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acid'sMark

Smcdo123 said:


> My setup
> WL by me.
> UCCW kgill modded by me
> Black bear icons.
> Wall by me
> Need anything ask.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Very nicely done. Minimal yet functional is harder to pull of than ppl think lol...


----------



## miga

Trying to keep mine somewhat close to stock.

[edit: see below, accidentally made a double post gaaaaaaah]


----------



## miga




----------



## Smcdo123

Acid said:


> Very nicely done. Minimal yet functional is harder to pull of than ppl think lol...


Thanks man! Yeah it def is. I'm really happy with this set up going to keep for a few days I hope lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hugapunk

Nothing fancy. 
Aokp b35 
Minimal text 
Ics plates HD icons


----------



## blaineevans

Minimal as always.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiseguychacon

Mine

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## snoz0r

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

Switched it up already. Simple and clean.


----------



## MikereDD

Navbar Toggles! zD
AOKP b38

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

New wallpaper


----------



## salem

aokp 38 w/ Nova


----------



## miketb34

NatemZ said:


> New wallpaper
> 
> View attachment 25753


Any chance of sharing that wallpaper? Its awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

miketb34 said:


> Any chance of sharing that wallpaper? Its awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


link is in my signature


----------



## Art Vandelay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

Art Vandelay said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Niceee. I love turtles.


----------



## Nydalxy

Aokp b38, changed it up quite a bit...


----------



## madzozs

Droidalicious said:


> Aokp b38, changed it up quite a bit...


Ballston Lake huh? I'm in Cohoes.


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abbofro

Slick

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: AXIOM HYBRYD B6
Kernel: GLaDOS 1.34


----------



## YelraH777

First screen is lock screen with widgetlocker and minimalistic text
other is homescreen with the dock made onto the background with Dark Stance icons and minimalistic text for the time
and battery percent


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slim ICS.


----------



## CaspaTheGhost

My new setup with AOKP b38 and Freehand White allows me to go even more minimal...

Those are actually folder icons with 9 apps each... With the homage to the unicorn in the form of the app drawer...









Finally using AOKP weather now beautiful widget is no longer centre stage and Hooolms hand drawn images are amazing...









Don't forget navbar double functions and widgets!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phaze08

YelraH777 said:


> First screen is lock screen with widgetlocker and minimalistic text
> other is homescreen with the dock made onto the background with Dark Stance icons and minimalistic text for the time
> and battery percent


Where did you get these 'dark stance' icons? Cant find on market at all.


----------



## Barf

YelraH777 said:


> First screen is lock screen with widgetlocker and minimalistic text
> other is homescreen with the dock made onto the background with Dark Stance icons and minimalistic text for the time
> and battery percent


That is sick. Did you just modify the wallpaper to add the borders around the clock and battery %?


----------



## Barf

?????


----------



## YelraH777

Barf said:


> That is sick. Did you just modify the wallpaper to add the borders around the clock and battery %?


yes i modified the background to add them so it would look like the signatures


----------



## YelraH777

Phaze08 said:


> Where did you get these 'dark stance' icons? Cant find on market at all.


i got them from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643639
there is a zip file that includes the icons


----------



## PapiJumpable

New: 
Homescreen:








Lockscreen:


----------



## MikereDD

More d.who

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Up & Away










Details Here


----------



## ms0chez

On Rascream


----------



## in2uitiv

Details


----------



## willyjay

PapiJumpable said:


> Lockscreen:


Oscar Wp is nice! Care to share?


----------



## thephoenixwave




----------



## jryanpe

Droidalicious said:


> Aokp b38, changed it up quite a bit...


Can you post your uccw skin uzip? I like the coloring on yours


----------



## Art Vandelay

jryanpe said:


> Can you post your uccw skin uzip? I like the coloring on yours


That isn't a uccw skin. Its "one more clock widget" find it in the play store and you can change the colors around on the included skins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

Current setup


----------



## DarthG

New icons.


----------



## winner00

thephoenixwave said:


>


Amazing! One of the best I have seen.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Back to blue again.









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## thephoenixwave

winner00 said:


> Amazing! One of the best I have seen.


Thanks







... took me awhile to set it all up and design it but I like the end result.


----------



## jnr21




----------



## PapiJumpable

willyjay said:


> Oscar Wp is nice! Care to share?


http://db.tt/eHVEYQwu 

Edit: Btw, can anyone tell me how you get that text clock, like "TwoThirtyFive"?


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## willyjay

PapiJumpable said:


> http://db.tt/eHVEYQwu
> 
> Edit: Btw, can anyone tell me how you get that text clock, like "TwoThirtyFive"?


Minimalistic Text Widget

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.devmil.minimaltext&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiZGUuZGV2bWlsLm1pbmltYWx0ZXh0Il0.


----------



## joe139

My darkness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbiniusc

Gold edge theme ..dope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## firejackson1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grinch

latest setup w/hd widgets 3.0 installed:


----------



## salem

firejackson1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you get the big app icons? Looks neat.


----------



## mentose457

salem said:


> Where did you get the big app icons? Looks neat.


Launcher 7


----------



## wiseguychacon

Just showing simple stuff. Playboy soft key pimp!

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Barf

lbiniusc said:


> Gold edge theme ..dope
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wu Tang clan ain't nuthin to fuk with!


----------



## lbiniusc

Barf said:


> Wu Tang clan ain't nuthin to fuk with!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki 
Ha.you know this lol


----------



## PapiJumpable

Changed again:


----------



## gnex0422

What battery widget is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable

gnex0422 said:


> What battery widget is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You mean the "94%"? It's minimalistic text.


----------



## pikanate

Nice and simple  with a scrollable dock with all my other apps







Rockin Slim ICS!


----------



## gnex0422

No sorry it was a few posts up....on grinch's screen shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable

gnex0422 said:


> What battery widget is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think it's HD widgets 3.0, and start quoting!


----------



## gnex0422

I am quoting, its not showing up....thanks tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

AOKPb38
Glasklart go launcher icons
Apex launcher pro
Hd widgets 3.0
Hugh Hefner logo
And battery widget
Dream theme

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## The Nexus Project

Liquid 1.4/Franco r181/TWRP 









Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droid_Junky

Here is my latest. AOKP with Lucid theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Loving Liquid again.









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## TEK112

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xain713

pretty simply with some custom nav icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## b0sh




----------



## Jebus99

Liquid 1.4 / franco r181. Simple and inspired by another user (can't remember who, sorry!)


----------



## big_limits

^^^^^thats purdy^^^^^


----------



## CaspaTheGhost

PapiJumpable said:


> Wu Tang clan ain't nuthin to fuk with!


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ten2o3

https://www.dropbox....09-12-08-54.png


----------



## zathus

Jebus99 said:


> Liquid 1.4 / franco r181. Simple and inspired by another user (can't remember who, sorry!)


That looks really cool but could you lower the shelves by a few pixels? Its off a tad. My ocd won't let me stop looking at it lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jebus99

zathus said:


> That looks really cool but could you lower the shelves by a few pixels? Its off a tad. My ocd won't let me stop looking at it lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


haha, you have no idea how much that bugged me...spent about 30 mis trying to find a way to make all 3 shelves fillable with icons and this was the closest I could do. Two shelves can be made to fit perfectly but the third would be way off then. This arrangement allowed 2 to be decent and one to be a slightly off (Potrait 8x5 grid).


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Clock widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Artimis

Probably my busiest home screen


----------



## PapiJumpable

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Clock widget?


Theme?


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

akellar said:


> Clock widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Clock is a uccw widget by hacker4. Icons are Chris banks crystal HD.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27213090
Clock thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

My new girl.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

Recent setup.......








Liquid is where I stay........


----------



## blackguy101

Xain713 said:


> pretty simply with some custom nav icons
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I love BRS can you send a link to the wallpaper?


----------



## Xain713

blackguy101 said:


> I love BRS can you send a link to the wallpaper?


cant find the original link so i just put it in my dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ewpxuven36g1g91/fKy-gBOUXR/Konachan.com%20-%20110579%20black_rock_shooter%20kuroi_mato.jpg


----------



## Art Vandelay

That clock widget is awesome. Mind sharing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable

Flashed Black ICS, so I changed again. 
-Because I can.


----------



## shusuke028

Loving the Ghost theme. Still getting to all white though...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Who?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kid 2.0

mine for today, trying out the green


----------



## XideXL

Used to theme my old inc all the time, but have been very lazy with my Nexus since I got it in December. Finally took some time to redo my home screens and this is the result. Still considering flashing some nav buttons to match, unfortunately the feature to change them easily in aokp is broken


----------



## jeremycase00

Jebus99 said:


> Liquid 1.4 / franco r181. Simple and inspired by another user (can't remember who, sorry!)


 You mind sharing what icons those are. Looks cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## superchilpil

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodzero

uccw
minimalistic text
android agenda


----------



## PapiJumpable

Changed to green. I like change.


----------



## requiemmm

wiseguychacon said:


> AOKPb38
> Glasklart go launcher icons
> Apex launcher pro
> Hd widgets 3.0
> Hugh Hefner logo
> And battery widget
> Dream theme
> 
> Sent from a hole in the ground.


Where did you find the glasklart icons that you are using

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phegro

It's either this or the GNex symbol. I like this one better though.


----------



## wiseguychacon

requiemmm said:


> Where did you find the glasklart icons that you are using
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I got them from the play store. Search Glasklart and it will pull ot up for you its the go launcher version.

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## mothy

Mine for today


----------



## wiseguychacon

My mismash

Sent from a hole in the ground.


----------



## scratchandsniff

ParanoidAndroid with Nova Launcher set to Phone UI, DPI to 251 and .force disabled.


----------



## sandfreak

rodzero said:


> uccw
> minimalistic text
> android agenda


Nice!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

scratchandsniff said:


> ParanoidAndroid with Nova Launcher set to Phone UI, DPI to 251 and .force disabled.


One of my favorite cartoons ever. If it wasnt for the dog he would have perished so many times. *snif* *snif* /me nostalgic


----------



## blaineevans

scratchandsniff said:


> ParanoidAndroid with Nova Launcher set to Phone UI, DPI to 251 and .force disabled.


Holy app drawer.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

New wall, I'm liking it


----------



## jhollender

mothy said:


> Mine for today


How did you get the scripture in the notifcation bar? Does it launch an app?


----------



## YourAverageJD

Wanted something to match my new light green Cruzer Lite case.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## YourAverageJD

YourAverageJD said:


> Wanted something to match my new light green Cruzer Lite case.











Guess it helps if I upload the picture.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Easy to setup. Clean and simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## execute.method

Sent from my sourcerized 'nixNex using Tapafux.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sexy


----------



## thesoldier

APeaceOfStrange said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/a6fa03e3-b96d-884a.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haroutter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

thesoldier said:


> Theme?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Steel blue https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamcarbon.theme.SteelBlueNG&hl=en


----------



## EniGmA1987

YourAverageJD said:


> View attachment 26276
> 
> 
> Guess it helps if I upload the picture.


That looks pretty good


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ztkryan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevinLeFevere




----------



## Kid 2.0

liken the orange


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

This weekends homescreen. I'll change it when the Mets win another game.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

Liquid 1.5rc with ssd red theme and linear launcher theme by bsthemes. Background by @just_reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> This weekends homescreen. I'll change it when the Mets win another game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## requiemmm

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> This weekends homescreen. I'll change it when the Mets win another game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What weather widget is that? And the Mets better win some games and jeep winning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

requiemmm said:


> What weather widget is that? And the Mets better win some games and jeep winning
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its a uccw skin that I modified to fit my wallpaper.

For people that like changing their screens a lot you have to download this app. Uccw widget from play store. Has its own thread in android themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

ztkryan said:


> View attachment 26410
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like your nav buttons!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> This weekends homescreen. I'll change it when the Mets win another game.
> 
> *picture*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! 
What theme is that? Tell us everything! 

Uccw downloaded already~


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## rodzero

Latest layout. I''m really liking how you can set up UCCW to seemingly blend right in with a semi-transparent notification bar.
I would say I think I'm going to stick to this one for a while, but I know that's probably not certain.


----------



## monky_1

Minimal


----------



## sandfreak

rodzero said:


> Latest layout. I''m really liking how you can set up UCCW to seemingly blend right in with a semi-transparent notification bar.
> I would say I think I'm going to stick to this one for a while, but I know that's probably not certain.


Son of a....I wish I could figure out uccw. That's beautiful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

monky_1 said:


> Minimal


Dig the LS wall, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiseguychacon

Trying some purple kush.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF

rodzero said:


> Latest layout. I''m really liking how you can set up UCCW to seemingly blend right in with a semi-transparent notification bar.
> I would say I think I'm going to stick to this one for a while, but I know that's probably not certain.


I love it, but do you find that when you have a transparent notification bar it makes the phone lag like crazy? I hate it...

I have tried similar setups, but the screen lag makes me change.


----------



## PapiJumpable

New minimalistic blue!  









Edit: I have changed the nav bar icons to blue after this.


----------



## sergej931

All credits go to colourfulvisuals.com .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable

sergej931 said:


> View attachment 26487
> 
> 
> All credits go to colourfulvisuals.com .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Really cool!
Can you tell me how you did it?


----------



## rodzero

GatorsUF said:


> Son of a....I wish I could figure out uccw. That's beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Give it a whirl. There was an update a cople weeks back that streamlined the editor even more, making it really easy to understand with explanations on each screen. You may be surprised. I find myself messing with it all the time now.


----------



## Mustang302LX

sergej931 said:


> View attachment 26487
> 
> 
> All credits go to colourfulvisuals.com .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Damn that is really cool!


----------



## hazard209

Clean and simple.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Kid 2.0

hazard209 said:


> Clean and simple.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


like the sig


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

hazard209 said:


> Clean and simple.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


What clock widget is that? That looks legit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

Kid 2.0 said:


> What clock widget is that? That looks legit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ultimate Custom Clock Widget. You can make it pretty much whatever you want it to be.


----------



## nexgeezus

sergej931 said:


> View attachment 26487
> 
> 
> All credits go to colourfulvisuals.com .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow that looks really nice. Is that color circle a widget or a app launcher?

Liquid is where I stay.........


----------



## sergej931

PapiJumpable said:


> Wow that looks really nice. Is that color circle a widget or a app launcher?


How I already said credits go out to colourfulvisuals.com . I just cloned it with a Tutorial.

Edit: Original Post from cv: http://mycolorscreen...03/pie-ui-dark/


----------



## MikereDD

Minor change bored at work, avoiding falling alseep.
Need to change the navbar icons for home, back and search. Did those for funnies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> This weekends homescreen. I'll change it when the Mets win another game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where did you get those nav bar icons? I've spent hours looking for them lol.


----------



## salem

Mine..........


----------



## Kevin3328

Here's mine for now!! Liquid.. nova launcher.. solar flare theme.. one more clock widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevyrado14

AOKP B39
Matted Blues 
Lustre Icons
OneMoreCLock Wigdet


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Waffleninja said:


> Where did you get those nav bar icons? I've spent hours looking for them lol.












































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

chevyrado14 said:


> AOKP B39
> Matted Blues
> Lustre Icons
> OneMoreCLock Wigdet


Do you have a link to these nav icons? I love them.!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You sir are awesome.


----------



## MikereDD

Yep work is fucking boring. Bluegreen colours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lilcdroid

Sorcery 3.4

Sent from me to you :-\


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Go Heat!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

sergej931 said:


> Go Heat!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chicostyles

Is dat widgetlocker for your lock screen


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

chicostyles said:


> Is dat widgetlocker for your lock screen


If you were asking me, no. There is a thread on xda with different lock rings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reno Skyy

Skankwich!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

APeaceOfStrange said:


> If you were asking me, no. There is a thread on xda with different lock rings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Got a link? 

Edit: No need, found it! Great!


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

PapiJumpable said:


> Got a link?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704727
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## execute.method

Alastrionia ftmfw


















Sent from my sourcerized *nixNex using Tapafux.


----------



## Awexit76

Ssdredinverted on oxyg3n










Sent from my Motorola Droid Nexus


----------



## _josh__

AOKP
UCCW Widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

APeaceOfStrange said:


> If you were asking me, no. There is a thread on xda with different lock rings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for sharing. I yanked the images and matched my colors.
Link to the dev's lockrings thread at XDA
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87

Back in a Gnex


----------



## blaineevans

mbh87 said:


> Back in a Gnex


Couldn't stay away?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87

blaineevans said:


> Couldn't stay away?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was pushing for an international Note but this will do since it's a sexy white one.


----------



## Art Vandelay

I don't know about you guys, buy I find all these wallpapers with half naked anime girls on them disturbing........its a cartoon, why not just have a real girl on there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

New set up









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickster1604

G2x


----------



## nexgeezus

rayhodge02 said:


> New set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Nice setup what rom are you running?

Liquid is where I stay.........


----------



## pbrewer81

Sent From a Nexus in a Galaxy Far Far Away


----------



## akellar

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know about you guys, buy I find all these wallpapers with half naked anime girls on them disturbing........its a cartoon, why not just have a real girl on there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How's the view from up there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justibasa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickster1604

justibasa said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What wallpaper is that? Your Superman app drawer icon rocks!

G2x


----------



## MistaWolfe

Oh yeah









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know about you guys, buy I find all these wallpapers with half naked anime girls on them disturbing........its a cartoon, why not just have a real girl on there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah that's way cooler.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Latest work in progress.









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## nexgeezus

Liquid rc2 with gold edge theme.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know about you guys, buy I find all these wallpapers with half naked anime girls on them disturbing........its a cartoon, why not just have a real girl on there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^^^ Agreed.

Mod edit: Inappropriate language.


----------



## philsfan

pbrewer81 said:


> Sent From a Nexus in a Galaxy Far Far Away


awesome man. mind sharing wallpaper??


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Thanks to blackbear for the uccw.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Updated for accuracy 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Today









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwanaleya

Once again, simple and functional nothing super special.










Sent from my LTE enabled personal mobile telecommunication device.


----------



## ddemlong

Geeze looking at some of your guys phones make mine feel so bland.


----------



## Xain713

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know about you guys, buy I find all these wallpapers with half naked anime girls on them disturbing........its a cartoon, why not just have a real girl on there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


don't know about you but I find it disturbing that you care what other people have as there phone background







kinda sad really how close minded some people can be,I see it as a art form and like I said just because you don't understand it should be best to not comment, just saying 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm

iwanaleya said:


> Once again, simple and functional nothing super special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LTE enabled personal mobile telecommunication device.


Can you share that wallpaper? And what icons are you using? Looks awesome.


----------



## chevyrado14

Phaze08 said:


> Do you have a link to these nav icons? I love them.!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


they were included in the matted blues theme.


----------



## FilletMinion

Happy Friday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JustJosh4

My newest. I'm a fan of the less is more philosophy and keep my widgets on the home screens directly to my left and right, and my frequently used apps on a different toolbar.


----------



## svfd757

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus by way of Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Updated for accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


I wish we had an unlike button lol.


----------



## Phaze08

Does anyone have the HTC one x style nav buttons you could share?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Added more to UCCW setup
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Amphibliam

Link to lock screen wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm

This week:



















Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## justibasa

nickster1604 said:


> What wallpaper is that? Your Superman app drawer icon rocks!
> Wallpaper comes from the AOKP/CM9 Mixer theme in the market. The superman ring I downloaded from a lockring thread in xda under themes.
> G2x


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justibasa

Here's the lockscreen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## nickster1604

justibasa said:


> Here's the lockscreen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Looks good but I wanted to know what your wallpaper was on your homescreen & where you got that superman icon?

G2x


----------



## iwanaleya

imperivm said:


> Can you share that wallpaper? And what icons are you using? Looks awesome.


Sure thing.....and thanks 
Wallpaper is Here.

Nav bar icons I grabbed from Here on Xda. And Launcher icons are part of the Eyefold theme from the market for Apex Launcher.

Sent from my LTE enabled personal mobile telecommunication device.


----------



## YourAverageJD

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Thanks to blackbear for the uccw.


Did you use UCCW for your vertical icon bar or something else? It looks great.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## jeremycase00

New wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cloud36426

Mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justibasa

nickster1604 said:


> Looks good but I wanted to know what your wallpaper was on your homescreen & where you got that superman icon?
> 
> G2x


Wallpaper is from the mixer theme in the market. AOKP/CM9 MIXER THEME. The superman icon is from a thread in xda under themes. http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...s Unicorn,CM's Cid and MORE! *TAKING REQUESTS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

YourAverageJD said:


> Did you use UCCW for your vertical icon bar or something else? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


Uccw for the side dock bar and the transring clock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Thanks.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Lurch81

Loving aokp39 and natemz red theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD

Inspired by Stardate Tab 10.1 ' s work. With my own little twist.









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## kolonji




----------



## gnex0422

kolonji said:


>


Whered u get those icons? Very nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kolonji

Its a CM9/AOKP theme called "Gunmetal Cobalt" by dustinb .. check the market.


----------



## gnex0422

kolonji said:


> Its a CM9/AOKP theme called "Gunmetal Cobalt" by dustinb .. check the market.


Thank u

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87




----------



## zathus

You can't see me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PapiJumpable

pbrewer81 said:


> Sent From a Nexus in a Galaxy Far Far Away


This is sick, share everything!


----------



## haroutter

YourAverageJD said:


> Inspired by Stardate Tab 10.1 ' s work. With my own little twist.
> 
> View attachment 26836
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


Very nice! How'd you do those icons on the right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haroutter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## uzr10278

Keeping it pretty simple...


----------



## YourAverageJD

haroutter said:


> Very nice! How'd you do those icons on the right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It is from UCCW app. Downloaded the 1x1 side bar skin over at XDA.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## idefiler6

uzr10278 said:


> Keeping it pretty simple...


Where did you find that cid wallpaper?


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Going minimal for my trip to cut down on battery.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

sergej931 said:


> View attachment 26908
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where are these icons at?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbrewer81

Country Side

Today's...


----------



## faithcry

nothing fancy, flashing too many roms, makes it a hassle to set up most themes.

all my custom lockrings are now available on rootzwiki over at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28109-lockringsmetamorph-over-100-custom-lock-rings-for-all-aokps-unicorn-cms-cid-superheroes-and-more/ ! but thats just a sampe of the good stuff.. head over there and find out where the rest is at !


----------



## Mustang302LX

Less busy, more color and a bit more simplistic but I love it!


----------



## mentose457

Here is mine for the day.









I haz no sig


----------



## Lurch81

gnex0422 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 what's that clock/weather widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Where are these icons at?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


here u go: http://android.mitchs.co/


----------



## sergej931

Mustang302LX said:


> Less busy, more color and a bit more simplistic but I love it!


Love it. BW or HDWidgets? And how did u get the folders like that?


----------



## Mustang302LX

sergej931 said:


> Love it. BW or HDWidgets? And how did u get the folders like that?


Beautiful Widgets and using Nova under look/feel.


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickster1604

justibasa said:


> Wallpaper is from the mixer theme in the market. AOKP/CM9 MIXER THEME. The superman icon is from a thread in xda under themes. http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...s Unicorn,CM's Cid and MORE! *TAKING REQUESTS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for sharing! I am on cm7 so I just cropped and used some of these icons. He does really nice work man.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

new one up!!


----------



## gnex0422

Lurch81 said:


> what's that clock/weather widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its minimalistic text widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

At some point I really should change more than the wallpaper..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

blaineevans said:


> At some point I really should change more than the wallpaper..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lmao I tried to pack as much as I could into a 7x5 aspect ratio


----------



## blaineevans

WhataSpaz said:


> Lmao I tried to pack as much as I could into a 7x5 aspect ratio


I feel claustrophobic just looking at that.


----------



## WhataSpaz

blaineevans said:


> I feel claustrophobic just looking at that.


Then you won't like this


----------



## PapiJumpable

My new: 









Going even more minimalistic, but you don't really get calm by watching on it like on a landscape/nature wp.


----------



## sparta31

WhataSpaz said:


> Lmao I tried to pack as much as I could into a 7x5 aspect ratio


Hoodie Allen!! Swag!


----------



## ms0chez

blaineevans said:


> At some point I really should change more than the wallpaper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like your style. I do the same thing. But now I resorted to changing my gestures.


----------



## imperivm

YourAverageJD said:


> Inspired by Stardate Tab 10.1 ' s work. With my own little twist.
> 
> View attachment 26836
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


+11111 for Descendents.


----------



## MikereDD

imperivm said:


> +11111 for Descendents.


ALL
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uzr10278

idefiler6 said:


> Where did you find that cid wallpaper?


I can't remember where I found it, but here you go man.


----------



## gatzbyrico

I don't like clutter


----------



## flashback7

Aokp 40/Francos r194/Natezmod red theme/glass widget/beautiful widget 2 by 1 clock stretched on Apex launcher.


----------



## Har Seldon

haroutter said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yowza! Can you share that wallpaper?


----------



## Awexit76

Alive wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## pbrewer81

Soooo... Did a few screen over the past week and am just now getting around to posting them. Click the link at the bottom for the goods 

*Droidian*
















*Beach Time*
















*Fuzzy City*
















*Untitled*
















For Details Click --> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ao0rquiuu0xniuf/tGcKAZdWJn


----------



## HumanXv2

Protostome(hope I spelled it right)
Trinity 85 kernel
Kgills freshnclean theme
Apex launcher
Icons from various miui themes
Uccw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

I see a lot of you are using UCCW. Was wondering if I could PM somebody about some questions I have about using UCCW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## HumanXv2

sandfreak said:


> I see a lot of you are using UCCW. Was wondering if I could PM somebody about some questions I have about using UCCW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll answer them if I can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## madzozs

Let's see if this works.

Minimal text for clock and date. Hybrid b13. Nova launcher. Forgot the icon names.


----------



## haroutter

Har Seldon said:


> Yowza! Can you share that wallpaper?


here you go

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11260396/Hotter_35.jpg


----------



## frankaskew

4.0.4 AOKP v40


----------



## WhataSpaz

frankaskew said:


> 4.0.4 AOKP v40


You have a folder called apps haha what's in your app drawer?


----------



## RageXicity

WhataSpaz said:


> Then you won't like this


Is that BW or FW?
whats the skin? looks awesome


----------



## litso

Haven't shared my screen in awhile.








Double tap to show or hide the dock.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

TheSwaggeR said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice set up but please share your wallpaper LOVE IT!!


----------



## Kid 2.0

icSourcery with icSourcery steampunk theme and apex steampunk icons


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Wallpaper.










Let me know if its the right size. If not then I'll provide the link from my dropbox.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

TheSwaggeR said:


> Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if its the right size. If not then I'll provide the link from my dropbox.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanx Ill make it work


----------



## MikereDD

:s
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ




----------



## Mustang302LX

Rockin me some CM9 with NateModz Red and ICS plates icons!



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM9 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## salem

miui......


----------



## Art Vandelay

litso said:


> Haven't shared my screen in awhile.
> View attachment 27071
> 
> 
> Double tap to show or hide the dock.
> View attachment 27072
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What is that clock widget? Please share.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## silverblade

Here's mine.


----------



## litso

Art Vandelay said:


> What is that clock widget? Please share.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its a UCCW skin. I did not create it, found it in the thread on XDA.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1TKYvstXJsXSkhCQktfdzBiNWc


----------



## PapiJumpable

MikereDD said:


> :s
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Folders in app drawer, how?


----------



## lefty

mbh87 said:


>


 what are you running?


----------



## MikereDD

PapiJumpable said:


> Folders in app drawer, how?


Nova prime has option for folders.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevyrado14




----------



## dnyor93

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jayfried

Nexus is my nav bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican

Amazing Love how you changed the navbar. Wow

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueman

Nothing fancy, but its what I like...Today anyway...










I'd love to go green instead of blue, but I can't figure out how to change the signal icons to green...Not quite the popping green used in P, but something similar.


----------



## sergej931

[attachment=27191:uploadfromtaptalk1340868765942.png

Jelly tiiime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pbrewer81

My Latest... for details click here http://mycolorscreen.com/pbrewer81/
or click the link below


----------



## waltpartlo

My jelly bean.









Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Rockin sum Jelly Bean. Loving it. New widgets rock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Just stock jellybean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonnydroid

Mustang302LX said:


> Rockin me some CM9 with NateModz Red and ICS plates icons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM9 via the RootzWiki app.


Care to share your wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Play/Music added an EQ

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## butler360

MikereDD said:


> Just stock jellybean.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here! In my van!


----------



## TheTyler0013

MikereDD said:


> Play/Music added an EQ
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Had in ICS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lumenii

TheTyler0013 said:


> Had in ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Really? I think I missed that as well then.


----------



## MikereDD

Lumenii said:


> Really? I think I missed that as well then.


Same shows how much I didn't fart around and played music with it. Xd
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

MikereDD said:


> Same shows how much I didn't fart around and played music with it. Xd
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah it has MusicFX.apk built in.


----------



## Chocu1a

JB goodness









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

zathus said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Theme??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

It may look the same, but there's something very different there.. (besides the wp).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

sonnydroid said:


> Care to share your wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That was a standard CM wallpaper that came packed in the CM9 RC1 I had.


----------



## zathus

nexgeezus said:


> Theme??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I haven't named it yet =)

Made a wallpaper to go with it.

Still a work in progress.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

zathus said:


> I haven't named it yet =)
> 
> Made a wallpaper to go with it.
> 
> Still a work in progress.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh lol didn't even notice your name until now. It looks really well done. I'm liking that keyboard. And the signal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waltpartlo

I kinda like the loom of the static search bar.

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## PapiJumpable

blaineevans said:


> It may look the same, but there's something very different there.. (besides the wp).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


JB?


----------



## DarthG

JB


----------



## Awexit76

jb fun









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## beachbumdeac

Been rocking this for a few days. The up arrow in the nav bar opens the nav bar widgets.


----------



## akademix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

Jelly bean....no bitch ass complaints


----------



## rayhodge02

new set up


----------



## lu270bro

VanirBean v5
Clock is HD widgets v3
Nova prime
Wallpaper from zedge

It's a simple setup not cluttered. Instead of the group icons for the folders I replaced each with an appropriate icon downloaded from web.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## salem

My jellybean


----------



## Barf

beardedspoooon said:


>


Mind sharing where you got that icon set? I like.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Barf said:


> Mind sharing where you got that icon set? I like.


Thanks.  I made them. I'll upload them to my gallery at some point.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Vicious JB v3 
Nova Launcher
Cold Fusion HD icon set

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Panzer

Here is my latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

Love this thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Back to a live wallpaper since Jellybean is smooth.


----------



## Xain713

My jb set up icons need fine tunning lol to lazy though xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xain713

yawdapaah said:


> DTB avatar and Mirai Nikki wallpaper... nice.


yea lol  anime nerd here haha seems theres so few anime fans around here but its kool its not for everyone


----------



## MikereDD

Back on AOKP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anton2009

New phone layout.










Details


----------



## ddemlong

NatemZ said:


> Back to a live wallpaper since Jellybean is smooth.
> View attachment 27427


What are the icons you are using?


----------



## Thand

Anton2009 said:


> New phone layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details


That is definitely one of the best setups I've seen. How did you get the background to completely slide over if the other page is just one homescreen away? Are there multiple screens in between?

Here's mine:










The inner circle is a folder with my favorite apps, and the outer circle is my battery life. Running Jelly Bean.


----------



## Anton2009

Thand said:


> That is definitely one of the best setups I've seen. How did you get the background to completely slide over if the other page is just one homescreen away? Are there multiple screens in between?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inner circle is a folder with my favorite apps, and the outer circle is my battery life. Running Jelly Bean.


Nope. Edited the wallpaper to be 1080x960 pixels, so that it fits perfectly with the wallpaper selector. Made sure to center the medial longitudinal fissure (the valley that separates the hemispheres of the brain) while fitting it to the pixel area, and then just set Nova launcher to 2 home screens. Scrolls and fits perfectly!


----------



## RobKort

-end of line-


----------



## anoninja118

on Verizon I think this is the closest I will get to a One series phone







lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

anoninja118 said:


> on Verizon I think this is the closest I will get to a One series phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you please list your mods, looks authentic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

ddemlong said:


> What are the icons you are using?


ICS glass plates EX


----------



## sandfreak

RobKort said:


> -end of line-


This a live wallpaper? If so, mind sharing?


----------



## beardedspoooon

Work in progress, icons are mine, UCCW skin is a modifed version of: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25717783&postcount=2461


----------



## RobKort

sandfreak said:


> This a live wallpaper? If so, mind sharing?


Just a wallpaper....









-end of line-


----------



## MikereDD

Little changes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

JB edited to my likings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Mines on JB and I gotta say, I'm learning to really like Nova.


----------



## n0waybak

MikereDD said:


> Little changes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Love those icons. Where could I find them?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n0waybak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76

Feelin' blue...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## dsr13

Sent from my hybryd gnex


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Awexit76 said:


> Feelin' blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


What is that clock?!?!


----------



## Trenton

Hellastock 4.1 
Nova

I'm in like with it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmart518

MR H3LLMAN said:


> What is that clock?!?!


Not the OP, but it's UCCW (Series Clock)


----------



## Art Vandelay

Trenton said:


> Hellastock 4.1
> Nova
> 
> I'm in like with it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow mine is nearly identical to yours.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

dsr13 said:


> Sent from my hybryd gnex


Wallpaper please.









Liquidized Popcorn on this Nexus.....


----------



## svfd757

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus via Jelly Bean uh I mean Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118

AlpineM3 said:


> Can you please list your mods, looks authentic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


its just AOKP with the Sense 4 theme by BlackDub in play store... in rom control I changed status bar transparency but I usually leave it black since the more transparent it gets the more stutters/lag occurs for some reason

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stetsonaw

Here we go

Ugg, image removed, i forget how much posting via tapatalk kills screenshots...

Sent from my EpicBlue Liquid Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sikknazty

XideXL said:


> Used to theme my old inc all the time, but have been very lazy with my Nexus since I got it in December. Finally took some time to redo my home screens and this is the result. Still considering flashing some nav buttons to match, unfortunately the feature to change them easily in aokp is broken


what icons are those


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nice and minimal.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

New wall, same rom(YouJellyHuh) but with Natez V2 mod.


----------



## rayhodge02

sikknazty said:


> what icons are those


This is very cool...uccw??


----------



## beardedspoooon

Some LEDish looking icons I put together, enjoy. 



http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/#/d562d8t


----------



## nerdslogic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stetsonaw

Here we go, round 2.









Nexus: Toro
ROM: Liquid ICS 1.5
Theme: EpicBlueCM9
Launcher: ApexLauncher Pro
Clock Widget: Fancy Widgets Pro
Tiles: Desktop Visualizer with webfinds or self created tiles


----------



## lbiniusc

beardedspoooon said:


> Some LEDish looking icons I put together, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/#/d562d8t


Very nice..thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

anoninja118 said:


> its just AOKP with the Sense 4 theme by BlackDub in play store... in rom control I changed status bar transparency but I usually leave it black since the more transparent it gets the more stutters/lag occurs for some reason
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks brotha!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Just Fun's xD a friend wanted to know/see how easy it was to make a digital clock with UCCW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdslogic

Better image









I love the notifications now








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

nerdslogic said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Gotta link for that yellow paper?? Thanx

Liquidized Popcorn on this Nexus.....


----------



## bdubs4200

Wtf is ice cream sandwich?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## bdubs4200

How do people do the screen shot with the whole phone? Screenshot with some Photoshop magic or what ??! It makes screenies look even better !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

bdubs4200 said:


> How do people do the screen shot with the whole phone? Screenshot with some Photoshop magic or what ??! It makes screenies look even better !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Android Asset Studio - Device Frame Generator


----------



## bdubs4200

MikereDD said:


> Android Asset Studio - Device Frame Generator


DUDE THANKS!

Edit. file to large







weird


----------



## MikereDD

bdubs4200 said:


> DUDE THANKS!
> 
> Edit. file to large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird


xD
you can control image X/Y thru bb code or just create a thumb that links to the large image onpress.
code to show image and onpress links another. 


Code:


<br />
[URL={url}][IMG]{url}[/IMG][/URL]<br />

I can't remember how to resize image with code you can look that one up. XD
found it...


Code:


<br />
[IMG WIDTH={width} HEIGHT={heigth}]{url}[/IMG]<br />
or<br />
[IMG={width}x{heigth}]{url}[/IMG]<br />

reference: BBCode


----------



## CongBroChill17

n0waybak said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Could you please point me in the direction of those icons?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acid'sMark

I haven't seen anyone posting screenies like this on here yet so here is my contribution.​My Galaxy Nexus is Running Jelly Bean showing the Nexus 7 UI that a lot of people are​calling "Phablet Mode". You can check this mode out for yourself if you own a Verizon​Galaxy Nexus download this *Phablet Mode MOD. *I couldn't get pull away from Jelly Bean​and Paranoid Android was calling my name too, so this helped quite a bit.​


----------



## zathus

Keeping it simple running jelly belly 2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gabiola1

whats your setup? Very clean.



beardedspoooon said:


>


----------



## AlpineM3

Acid said:


> I haven't seen anyone posting screenies like this on here yet so here is my contribution.​My Galaxy Nexus is Running Jelly Bean showing the Nexus 7 UI that a lot of people are​calling "Phablet Mode". You can check this mode out for yourself if you own a Verizon​Galaxy Nexus download this *Phablet Mode MOD. *I couldn't get pull away from Jelly Bean​and Paranoid Android was calling my name too, so this helped quite a bit.​


As a loyal fan of PA myself, what's the usability factor of the 192 dpi? Ive always ran mine in the 220's for tablet mode.....how do the apps and widgets respond to such a mod?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jelly Belly 2.1.



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Gabiola1 said:


> whats your setup? Very clean.


UCCW with a theme I made to match the icons that I made. 

Once I get a chance, it's all going on Deviantart.


----------



## anoninja118

Mustang302LX said:


> Jelly Belly 2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


I'm liking that space wall, mind posting or linking where I can find it? also just fyi in accessibility options you can set power controls to pin to the top of status bar pulldown so it doesn't go under the notifications









sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


----------



## n0waybak

CongBroChill17 said:


> Could you please point me in the direction of those icons?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


Sure, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dtanquary.senseglassadwtheme

Also, I have a question for anyone who can answer.. I see a lot of homescreens which don't have an icon to the app drawer. How do you guys get into your app drawer without one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero

anoninja118 said:


> I'm liking that space wall, mind posting or linking where I can find it? also just fyi in accessibility options you can set power controls to pin to the top of status bar pulldown so it doesn't go under the notifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


I'm using the same wallpaper. I found it on zedge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anoninja118

Birthofahero said:


> I'm using the same wallpaper. I found it on zedge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


sweet thanks bro

sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


----------



## Mustang302LX

Birthofahero said:


> I'm liking that space wall, mind posting or linking where I can find it? also just fyi in accessibility options you can set power controls to pin to the top of status bar pulldown so it doesn't go under the notifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


Ahhh did not know that. Just enabled it...thanks!


----------



## madzozs

n0waybak said:


> Also, I have a question for anyone who can answer.. I see a lot of homescreens which don't have an icon to the app drawer. How do you guys get into your app drawer without one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I used a transparent image to set it. Some may use gestures.


----------



## Birthofahero

Mustang302LX said:


> Yup got it on Zedge last night!
> 
> Ahhh did not know that. Just enabled it...thanks!


where is this power controls setting? I can't find it under accessibility settings. I am on JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anoninja118

Birthofahero said:


> where is this power controls setting? I can't find it under accessibility settings. I am on JB.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


you can get there from inside the app, in the little "notification widget" box where you select the check mark to enable the toggles there's a little pin icon and that should take you to the option in accessibility... or just go to accessibility in settings and at the top under services should be Power Controls, switch to "On"

sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


----------



## mikeymop

Anton2009 said:


> Nope. Edited the wallpaper to be 1080x960 pixels, so that it fits perfectly with the wallpaper selector. Made sure to center the medial longitudinal fissure (the valley that separates the hemispheres of the brain) while fitting it to the pixel area, and then just set Nova launcher to 2 home screens. Scrolls and fits perfectly!


Can you share the modified wallpaper? I was trying to do the same thing.


----------



## MadDoc

n0waybak said:


> Sure, https://play.google....seglassadwtheme
> 
> Also, I have a question for anyone who can answer.. I see a lot of homescreens which don't have an icon to the app drawer. How do you guys get into your app drawer without one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use the Nova Launcher swype up gsture, much faster than an icon


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero

I'm having a weird bug with power control. When I turn it on in accessibility, I get random tts talking back. When I turn it off in accessibility it goes away...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Acid'sMark

AlpineM3 said:


> As a loyal fan of PA myself, what's the usability factor of the 192 dpi? Ive always ran mine in the 220's for tablet mode.....how do the apps and widgets respond to such a mod?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It won't be your daily driver. Keyboard is pretty small, some apps switch to phablet UI but not all, and on screen navigation buttons are pretty small. Really It's just fun to play around with and check out the new UI created for the 7 inch tablet form factor. I used it for about a day and went back...


----------



## The Nexus Project

Axiom Engage v1 / Trinity AT1420 - 384JB17

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Boss

Spoiler


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kev0153

Here is mine running JB with Apex Launcher on top


----------



## blaineevans

Same as always, but just like the last screenshot there's something very different.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlpineM3

Acid said:


> It won't be your daily driver. Keyboard is pretty small, some apps switch to phablet UI but not all, and on screen navigation buttons are pretty small. Really It's just fun to play around with and check out the new UI created for the 7 inch tablet form factor. I used it for about a day and went back...


Thanks for the heads up, great find btw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez

blaineevans said:


> Same as always, but just like the last screenshot there's something very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So ominous lately.


----------



## Birthofahero

Birthofahero said:


> I'm having a weird bug with power control. When I turn it on in accessibility, I get random tts talking back. When I turn it off in accessibility it goes away...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


does anyone that uses power control have this happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem

Reverted back to aokp 40 after a little taste of jb. SO looking forward for source to drop and aokp getting their hands on it.

In the meantime, a minimal setup:


----------



## anoninja118

Birthofahero said:


> does anyone that uses power control have this happen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


no issues here idk why it would be doing that

sent from my Nexus Prime via Rootzwiki app


----------



## idefiler6

Bamf u jelly brah, nova, circle, ICS clock, power control.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pbrewer81

Click the DorpBox link below the pic for the walls and UCCW files...Under Android Stuff -> Set Ups -> MiNiMaL PaTcHwOrK.


----------



## Acid'sMark

Alright I changed up my set up again and had some fun with this one. The image shows​my Galaxy Nexus running Steal Droid Jelly Bean ROM and it is running buttery smooth ​


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02Luis02

JB with Sony Xperia Flavor...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## projekt128

salem said:


> Reverted back to aokp 40 after a little taste of jb. SO looking forward for source to drop and aokp getting their hands on it.
> 
> In the meantime, a minimal setup:


What did you use for the custom soft keys?


----------



## jbzcar

This is my latest.


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidefan22

Where is everyone getting these sharp icons? I can't seem to find any good ones. Is other a certain place that is all icons if so care to share

Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV2 JB


----------



## sandfreak

Tidefan22 said:


> Where is everyone getting these sharp icons? I can't seem to find any good ones. Is other a certain place that is all icons if so care to share
> 
> Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV2 JB


Deviant art & xda usually

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 02Luis02

JB with Sony Xperia Flavor thanks to Vicino on xda

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdslogic

nexgeezus said:


> Gotta link for that yellow paper?? Thanx
> 
> Liquidized Popcorn on this Nexus.....


Picspeed wallpapers....it's in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem

projekt128 said:


> What did you use for the custom soft keys?


They are icons from a miui theme called prada that I extracted out.


----------



## anoninja118

bought these icons for sh*ts n giggles, best dollar spent EVAR lmao

edit: why double posts Rootz??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ljungberg3

Jellybean 4.1 - TR4NSCEND ROM
beautiful widgets - ICS-Pheonix superclock


----------



## pbrewer81

Latest... Click on the dropbox link in my signature and navigate to the Set Ups folder for the files


----------



## PrimeDirective

ljungberg3 said:


> Jellybean 4.1 - TR4NSCEND ROM
> beautiful widgets - ICS-Pheonix superclock


haha... love seeing people use my gear. best compliment ever. check out V3 bro


----------



## shusuke028

Need to change the softkeys but I'm loving the minimal look

Sent from my Jelly Beaned Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

ljungberg3 said:


> Jellybean 4.1 - TR4NSCEND ROM
> beautiful widgets - ICS-Pheonix superclock


Siiiiiiick set up bro, care to share the wallpaper?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1




----------



## MikereDD

:z

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza

Galaxy Nexus - Slim ICS 4.2


----------



## qwirked




----------



## zathus

I'm loving how the clock in the pulldown turned out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## asheehanjr

New Nexus user here! Nothing to special but here is mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

Just got finished theming mine again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7

Vicious Jellybean v5/Darkjelly beta1 test2 theme


----------



## Barf

New jb.


----------



## Anton2009

New Homescreen. Details


----------



## jsms0905

Anton2009 said:


> New Homescreen. Details


howd you get those nav buttons? i really like them


----------



## blaineevans

jsms0905 said:


> howd you get those nav buttons? i really like them


XDA, search for zenyth or something like that.


----------



## Anton2009

Yep. What above poster said. "Zenyth Softkeys" in the XDA Galaxy Nexus Themes and Apps sub-forum.


----------



## idefiler6

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsms0905

Anton2009 said:


> XDA, search for zenyth or something like that.


thanks guys!


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ddemlong

Green ftw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

zathus said:


> I'm loving how the clock in the pulldown turned out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did you take this theme off the thread? I like this a lot. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pbrewer81

Rom - NexusBean
Launcher is Nova
Lock - Widgetlocker (LoginDeviceBLK slider)

LockScreen Widgets
One More Clock Pro - Mono Alarm Theme
UCCW (Click the link at the bottom for the file)

HomeScreen Widgets
UCCW (Top one is called Simple Black n White by me)
(Bottom one is a dock I made - direction below for the set up)

Icons - Small Light Icons (found in Black Bear Blanc's Stash THX! to him)

Font - Homestead-Display ( found on http://theultralinx.com/ about one year ago)
Home Set Up Directions

1. Set Nova launcher desktop grid to 7(rows)x5(columns)
2. Go to >nova settings > Desktop > and put a check mark in the following - Resize all widgets, Widget Overlap and Overlap when placing.
3. The phone, app drawer and text icons are all folders. Set them up as you like including the desired folder icon then place them over the dock widget.
4. Press and hold either the right or left side of the dock widget and select the option for "Send to back"
5. Viola 
All the good for this screen can be found here > https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ao0rquiuu0xniuf/sOSh20cqEA/Android Stuff/Set Ups/City Clouds


----------



## sandfreak

Here's my latest. Last ICS. On to JB next.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trevor

Here's mine! I have a Droid RAZR and I'm using Apex Launcher with the Lustre icon pack by KOVDEV. The clock widget is called BodClockD3 and the battery widget is called Circle Battery Widget. I'm running stock ICS as well.

EDIT: Whoops.... kinda just realized this was a galaxy nexus thread...


----------



## Knowpig

That hot at night. Booooooo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6

Trevor said:


> Here's mine! I have a Droid RAZR and I'm using Apex Launcher with the Lustre icon pack by KOVDEV. The clock widget is called BodClockD3 and the battery widget is called Circle Battery Widget. I'm running stock ICS as well.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops.... kinda just realized this was a galaxy nexus thread...


Lmfao cheers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

As of 20 minutes ago, I'm quite pleased haha


----------



## psycho_maniac

jpnestel said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what beautiful widget weather skin is that?


----------



## WhataSpaz

psycho_maniac said:


> what beautiful widget weather skin is that?


Ice Cream Sandwich









Edit: nvmm thought you said skin in general


----------



## sandfreak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Rootzboat 4.1.1 b3
slowly themeing systemui.apk black&green

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

Jelly belly 3.5














BeAmEd FrOm An IcEd oUt GnEx LtE


----------



## chewy74

Buglessbeast 4.1.1


----------



## lilcdroid

Vicious 4.1.1 BW weather, RoostICSReflection icons, modified NateModz blue theme, UCCW in the search bar and center clock.


----------



## psycho_maniac

WhataSpaz said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: nvmm thought you said skin in general


lol, no im already using that superclock skin. but i want the weather


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Jelly Bean, uccw, simple text










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jboonstra90

As of a few minutes ago:



Click for My homescreen and wallpaper link


----------



## utcu

Buddy sent me this picture and I immediately set it as my bg. lol


----------



## jjhiza

utcu said:


> Buddy sent me this picture and I immediately set it as my bg. lol
> 
> View attachment 28426


Lmfao! This is epic!!!









Galaxy Nexus - Slim Bean a4


----------



## madzozs

utcu said:


> Buddy sent me this picture and I immediately set it as my bg. lol
> 
> View attachment 28426


You should share it so I can steal it.


----------



## utcu

jjhiza said:


> Lmfao! This is epic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus - Slim Bean a4


I completely lost it when I got the image. Then I resized it to fit between the search bar and the dock when you crop it. Here's the image if anyone wants it. lol


----------



## madzozs

Much appreciated


----------



## coheirnt

Bugless beast 4.1.1, black Exodus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkwing

Bugless Beast 4.1.1
DarkJelly Beta
Background: WP Clock Live


----------



## Best on Mars

WhataSpaz said:


> As of 20 minutes ago, I'm quite pleased haha


Apologies if this has been asked before but what is the music widget you're using on the left side there?

Really liking that setup!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo

MikereDD said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can you link or post that wallpaper please?

Sent from my pink unicornexus.

Edit: Nevermind, found it. For anyone interested: http://highresolution-wallpapers.net/view/hd_android_jelly_bean_os_2_by_silver_fate-1024x600.html


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

It's been a while since I've posted around here. I'm on Bugless Beast JB.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Awexit76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## randysoto

chewy74 said:


> Buglessbeast 4.1.1


Can you please share your setup? That looks so awesome. Thanks


----------



## rocket42

Today's ....ask me again tomorrow...lol this is on king kang AOKP/PA ROM..apex using Andy's epicblue cm9 theme...and wp is an Orchid from my yard


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultrastigi

Running liquid ics leak with the amazing epic blue theme.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza

My latest... Slim Bean a4, Nova Prime, Minimalistic Text, Small white icons from Blackbear's stash.


----------



## Mexicandroid

Running CM9 with Epic Blue Theme by Stetsonaw

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

Mexicandroid said:


> Running CM9 with Epic Blue Theme by Stetsonaw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Mind sharing your weather icons??


----------



## jpnestel

psycho_maniac said:


> what beautiful widget weather skin is that?


Sorry for the late response... its called vos-glass opaque


----------



## DR3W5K1

gotta represent what consumes most of my time.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Cm10, Apex, Cold Fusion HD icons, and Minimalistic Text
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## svfd757

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mexicandroid

rayhodge02 said:


> Mind sharing your weather icons??


My bad I just saw your post

I'm using Beautiful Widgets
RobotoClock and
Vos-Soul Eater for weather icons
The rest of the icons are Epic Blue Theme

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm

jjhiza said:


> My latest... Slim Bean a4, Nova Prime, Minimalistic Text, Small white icons from Blackbear's stash.


Damn.


----------



## cdrice15

Running cm9 with epic blue theme.

Sent from my Electrify


----------



## ms0chez

FNV w/Nova=Me happy


----------



## dfgas

Nothing special so far but a wip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waltpartlo

My latest.

BB 4.1.1 with Ghost theme.

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## SD_Ryan

-SlimICS
-Beautiful Widgets
-Nova Prime
-Matted Blues
-Flat Icons
-Wallpaper (Zedge? Not sure who it is or from where, but I attached it, in case)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

Thanks

All widgets are uccw

The google search bar theme
Weather- GoogleNowWeather 
Clock/ battery/ notifications- horibattlock 
Side icons- sidebuttons1glowline_left 
Icons on the bottom - silverwhites

All uccw themes above are from blackbeardblanc

I also used simifolder with transparent folder icon on some of the side buttons so they launch app trays on apex pro with 6x6 grid and overlapping widgets



randysoto said:


> Can you please share your setup? That looks so awesome. Thanks


----------



## pbrewer81

For more info and downloads go here  > http://mycolorscreen.../07/20/tap-for/


----------



## nanogeek




----------



## psycho_maniac

nanogeek said:


> View attachment 28715


That's a nice wallpaper! What apps do you have in the "news" folder?


----------



## Azilla

Nothing fancy, but it works for me


----------



## muzhik

simple...


----------



## Turdbogls

I usually dont do this...but here we go.
Screen INFO
From left to right,top to bottom
Sceen1:
system info widget, with the eclair theme
audio manager with a custom tweaked "flat white" theme
transparent pandora
Gmusic from JB
folders with custom background from ICS plates theme

Screen2:
Make your clock widget using Roboto thin font (3x2 widget overlapping weather widget)
beWeather Pro with roboto thin font 1x1 widget stretched to 2x2
ICS plates themed icons (gmail, groupme, play store, camera

screen 3:
simple calendar widget with a custom setup using roboto thin font 4x3
and you can figure out those icons.

4.1.1 xenon HD ROM, Apex launcher, stock JB wallpaper, 4x5 home screens
want any other info let me know by PM.


----------



## CZonin

Details: http://czonin.deviantart.com/art/The-Dark-Knight-Rises-315503750​


----------



## SomeGuyDude

DT's "Antimyth" ROM. I don't need fancy shizz for a TDKR setup, LOL.


----------



## Waffleninja

Turdbogls said:


> I usually dont do this...but here we go.
> Screen INFO
> From left to right,top to bottom
> Sceen1:
> system info widget, with the eclair theme
> audio manager with a custom tweaked "flat white" theme
> transparent pandora
> Gmusic from JB
> folders with custom background from ICS plates theme
> 
> Screen2:
> Make your clock widget using Roboto thin font (3x2 widget overlapping weather widget)
> beWeather Pro with roboto thin font 1x1 widget stretched to 2x2
> ICS plates themed icons (gmail, groupme, play store, camera
> 
> screen 3:
> simple calendar widget with a custom setup using roboto thin font 4x3
> and you can figure out those icons.
> 
> 4.1.1 xenon HD ROM, Apex launcher, stock JB wallpaper, 4x5 home screens
> want any other info let me know by PM.


 I like you calender widget setup, how do you get the time of the event to show up under the event, not to the side?


----------



## ljungberg3

AlpineM3 said:


> Siiiiiiick set up bro, care to share the wallpaper?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


hell yeah, ill find the wallpaper. its included in the trans4nd rom for the nexus


----------



## rycheme

I just got mine the other day, so I haven't done much.


----------



## rycheme

coheirnt said:


> Bugless beast 4.1.1, black Exodus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This theme makes me extraordinarily happy. I really love what you did here. And I'm going to copy it.


----------



## XxNLGxX

WIP. Working on a few different setups

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX

Here is that WIP...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX

rycheme said:


> I just got mine the other day, so I haven't done much


Welcome to the Nexus side!! I loved your tbolt setups...

You'll be very happy here...I know I am

Sentfrom my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## little812

CM10

Simple text icons

Make your clock









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

rycheme said:


> This theme makes me extraordinarily happy. I really love what you did here. And I'm going to copy it.


You're more than welcome to. If you need anything message me on here or on twitter @coheirNt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

Aokp jb preview. If you'd like any thing just let me know. Here or twitter @coheirNt I usually have everything I used in my dropbox. So just ask

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Euroskank CM10!



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## manutcbs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rycheme

XxNLGxX said:


> Welcome to the Nexus side!! I loved your tbolt setups...
> 
> You'll be very happy here...I know I am
> 
> Sentfrom my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you kindly! So far, I'm thrilled - just getting to know the community and the device


----------



## tylermich7

Sent from my 4.0.4 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 1.5mr1 Via tapatalk.


----------



## blaineevans

Super customized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lefty




----------



## salem

AOKP JB


----------



## _base2

{deleted}

///FNV ::: Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\


----------



## thephantom

No idea why I just registered today when I've been lurking for a long time already










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2

thephantom said:


> No idea why I just registered today when I've been lurking for a long time already
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Welcome to the party!

///FNV ::: Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\


----------



## rycheme




----------



## rayhodge02

thephantom said:


> No idea why I just registered today when I've been lurking for a long time already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


mind sharing your wall???


----------



## hotelmrrsn

here is mine today:





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nygbaby91

Man those icons and widgets are tight what are you using? Launcher also? Please



coheirnt said:


> Aokp jb preview. If you'd like any thing just let me know. Here or twitter @coheirNt I usually have everything I used in my dropbox. So just ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvo515

thephantom said:


> No idea why I just registered today when I've been lurking for a long time already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Link for widget? Welcome to the mayhem BTW!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## little812

Busy but it's all there and functional, kanged from a droid hive member and YouTube vid.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

nygbaby91 said:


> Man those icons and widgets are tight what are you using? Launcher also? Please
> 
> I'm using uccw with the boss ios folder icons. With the boss themed clock, calender, and weather widget (all uccw). I have the skins in my dropbox just let me know if you'd like them. Also nova launcher (jb beta).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

Aokp jb preview 2.1, Black Exodus theme, uccw for the widgets, black sphere skins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nygbaby91

I would love a copy thank you very much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thephantom

cvo515 said:


> Link for widget? Welcome to the mayhem BTW!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's One More Clock Widget. Theme is chrome rings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.alkhalel




----------



## Artimis




----------



## XxNLGxX

AOKP Preview build 4
Black Exodus theme
Apex launcher
Fresh and clean icon set from KGill7
WidgetLocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpnestel

Stuck on these 2 lately... won't last









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

coheirnt said:


> Aokp jb preview. If you'd like any thing just let me know. Here or twitter @coheirNt I usually have everything I used in my dropbox. So just ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I don't suppose you would mind uploading your weather widget in the clock on the top right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Latest Euroskank CM10 with soft key mod!










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## TheSwaggeR




----------



## BigShotProducer

Nothing special, just the flavor of the week.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

BigShotProducer said:


> Nothing special, just the flavor of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


looks good man! you better be linking me to those icons on twitter! lol


----------



## BigShotProducer

coheirnt said:


> looks good man! you better be linking me to those icons on twitter! lol


those icons are in the play store... "plate theme 4 apex launcher" by white eye design. Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

BAMF Paradigm 2.0 (Jelly) 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

AOKP








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lbiniusc

coheirnt said:


> Aokp jb preview 2.1, Black Exodus theme, uccw for the widgets, black sphere skins
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


One of the best setups I've ever seen bro..dope
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattbc1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

CM10 with NateModz Red!!! 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## flashback7

CM10 Skank.. 1st build with the theme chooser.. Got the wallpaper off the net and changed color.. (DarkIce theme) cid wallpaper: http://db.tt/lXzH4mdx


----------



## coheirnt

lbiniusc said:


> One of the best setups I've ever seen bro..dope
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you sir! You know where to find me I'll link ya to the skins ;-) 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lmanlo

Here's my screenshot:








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pbrewer81

See My Signature Below For Details


----------



## automaddux

Looking at XenonHD. 
Pretty much stock 'cept the Skeys and icons and lock screen mod.












thinking about jumping over to BAMF so I can get some ghost love for this theme I've got going on unless someone knows of one I can apply on current ROM?


----------



## salem

aokp 4


----------



## maxkobi

Here's mine. had been rocking this wallpaper along time ago and had it stashed away. figured this plus the new home icon is pretty classy. Plus im seeing Dark Knight Rises tonight, so its appropriate!


----------



## zathus

maxkobi said:


> Here's mine. had been rocking this wallpaper along time ago and had it stashed away. figured this plus the new home icon is pretty classy. Plus im seeing Dark Knight Rises tonight, so its appropriate!


omg I NEED that wallpaper!

My current set up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maxkobi

Here is the wallpaper my man. Enjoy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CZonin

All details: http://czonin.deviantart.com/art/SIMPL-317144491​


----------



## hotelmrrsn

I'll play. Simple, informative, useful.


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n0waybak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Painkiller006

Been messing with this for now, adding my own touches like the A7X deathbat as my home button


----------



## MikereDD

Some ole same shit.
P.S. 
Doctor Who 2005 S7 August 4th
Get your calendars set!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRoosevelt

Details:
Wallpaper
Widgets: Minimal Reader Pro, Flipboard, One More Clock
Icons: Project glass icons
ROM: Liquid Smooth - Jelly Bean


----------



## jomiye

Running the CM10 Preview:


----------



## exzacklyright

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## big_limits

So glad BAMF is on the bean


----------



## JkdJEdi

TapAtalK Sent!


----------



## JkdJEdi

Or .....
Erased

TapAtalK Sent!


----------



## Mustang302LX

CM10 Mario Themed for now


----------



## Dri94

Dunna nunna nunna nunna dunna nunna nunna nunna dunna nunna nunna nunns
BATMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87




----------



## coheirnt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

coheirnt said:


> Bugless beast 4.1.1, black Exodus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is dope! Well done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrocker

AOKP CM10 cobalt theme
JELLYBEAN ROCKS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coheirnt

Euroskank cm10, with uber jelly theme, uccw hud skin, with vapor ice icons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr_venture




----------



## ÜBER™

Sent From My Toro+ via SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is mine, same layout like always just new wallpaper and i am running jellybean


----------



## idefiler6

Well hello, crotch!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Latest. Jellybro & UCCW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987

psycho_maniac said:


> Here is mine, same layout like always just new wallpaper and i am running jellybean


Taken from Virus' InfectedROM Eternity in case anyone was wondering where to get it


----------



## psycho_maniac

EniGmA1987 said:


> Taken from Virus' InfectedROM Eternity in case anyone was wondering where to get it


huh? No I got the wallpaper from zedge and the rom is AOKP JB p7


----------



## MadDoc

So, new one from me. Bit of a WIP but this is how far I am atm


----------



## Mustang302LX

Batman inspired.

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## EniGmA1987

psycho_maniac said:


> huh? No I got the wallpaper from zedge and the rom is AOKP JB p7


green version if you want it (people changed to red and blue from this one way back in October):
http://forum.xda-dev...hlight=eternity


----------



## ultrastigi

There are so many variations of that girl with the sheet pic. There has been 1 in every color. I have been seeing it every where. So he probably did it get fro zedge. I have seen it on there a while ago.

Sent from my Bionic running liquid ICS leak rom with epic blue them


----------



## MischaBoender

Here's mine. Guess what ROM I'm running on my Nexus... 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwis

Aokp jb preview 7 and the theme your phone like a super boss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Edit; even better with the clock

BeAmEd FrOm An InVeRtEd GnEx LtE


----------



## godmom

Simply Red

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

MischaBoender said:


> Here's mine. Guess what ROM I'm running on my Nexus...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


TouchWiz?









Sent From My Toro+ via SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

EniGmA1987 said:


> There are so many variations of that girl with the sheet pic. There has been 1 in every color. I have been seeing it every where. So he probably did it get fro zedge. I have seen it on there a while ago.
> 
> Sent from my Bionic running liquid ICS leak rom with epic blue them


Thanks! Here is the link 
http://www.zedge.net/wallpaper/8969775/?src=a


----------



## Eli

jwis said:


> Aokp jb preview 7 and the theme your phone like a super boss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I like that theme, too! Haha! I changed some things, though...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

Nothing too special. Running VanirAosp v2 with willyjays vanir v2 mods. 







Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn..


----------



## Mattes

Not to original but I dig it and haven't really had a chance to get comfy been flashing a new build every night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Changed up the Batman inspiration with a new Wallpaper, Lock ring and changed to a yellow theme.


----------



## Synaptic13

BeAmEd FrOm An InVeRtEd GnEx LtE


----------



## coheirnt

Fruits and veggies rom, red jelly theme by uber, uccw for widgets, icons by kovdev

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadDoc

New one by me








You can check it out here: http://mycolorscreen.../ride-the-wave/


----------



## mbh87

^like what you did with the icons.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Finally made the transition to JB.


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

My current set up. Got bored at work. Not sure if im happy with the icons tho..


----------



## rycheme




----------



## AmericanCon

I need some creative help...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Liquid beta 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

AmericanCon said:


> I need some creative help...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Add a clock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhollender

dr_venture said:


>


What wallpaper is that Batman one? Can you post it?


----------



## Chocu1a

Mine:


----------



## ms0chez

EOS with Ghost theme, loving it.


----------



## android06

Chocu1a said:


> Mine:


what clock/weather widget is that??


----------



## dr_venture

jhollender said:


> What wallpaper is that Batman one? Can you post it?


Didn't know which one you wanted so here is both.

I'm doing it from my phone so if it is poor quality just let me know and I'll repost them from my computer.


----------



## Thand

Thin white lines over black: *INSTANT CLASS.*

*







*

*Edit: *Completely forgot an explanation - The inner circle is a folder with my 9 favorite apps, the outer ring is my battery level. Swipe up for apps, down for notifications, press and hold Home for voice input. Running Liquid Smooth Jelly Bean Beta 1.


----------



## Chocu1a

android06 said:


> what clock/weather widget is that??


beautiful widget, linear theme, transparency set to 0.


----------



## Fusi0n

Running DroidTh3ory's Patient Zero, HD widgets for both the clock and weather, nexus7 boot ani as the wallpaper.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Raziel36

Very simple.. the way I like it  I'm boring like that lol








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Raziel36 said:


> Very simple.. the way I like it  I'm boring like that lol
> View attachment 29608
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks cluttered to me..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AimerPaddle

rycheme said:


>


Can you tell me where you got this background?


----------



## AnezthetiC

What weather widget is that please. I like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thephantom

Keep on going back to stock look









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza

Galaxy Nexus - Liquid JB v2 Beta 1


----------



## salem

Got the idea from mycolorscreens.com... spent way too much time trying to align the icons. Still looking for some ics blue mav buttons that I like.


----------



## nexgeezus

salem said:


> Got the idea from mycolorscreens.com... spent way too much time trying to align the icons. Still looking for some ics blue mav buttons that I like.


how did you align the icons like that?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## salem

nexgeezus said:


> how did you align the icons like that?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


Trial and error using Simple Text. I used a 7x7 grid on Nova.


----------



## ten2o3

psycho_maniac said:


> huh? No I got the wallpaper from zedge and the rom is AOKP JB p7


great wp!! where in zedge is that wp, what's the name? or can you just post it here please?
nevermind, got it thanks


----------



## FreddieMercury85

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rycheme

AimerPaddle said:


> Can you tell me where you got this background?


I honestly don't remember.


----------



## WormDoes

FreddieMercury85 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you have a link for these icons? Or what they're called?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rycheme

Liquid Smooth JB ROM
WeatherEye
Lucid Round Icons


----------



## ÜBER™

Just made me a new wallpaper 









Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## waltpartlo

BAMF paradigm 2.1

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## revo_65

Can't decide if I like it but wanted to try something different. Icons on the top right are folders.


----------



## itsTreyG

Details Here


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

My theme for Liquid Beta 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931

There's now a way to optically increase your homescreen presentation:

http://developer.android.com/distribute/promote/device-art.html


----------



## gdnichols

View attachment 29684
View attachment 29685


Vicious JB 4.1.1 v1
Nova Launcher Prime


----------



## gdnichols

Smooth!!
and my Wallet works perfectly


----------



## AmericanCon

Where can I find some custom icons? Play Store doesn't have many it seems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jetshinoda

ÜBER™ said:


> Just made me a new wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


where can i find that wallpaper btw? thanks before


----------



## chicostyles

ÜBER™ said:


> Just made me a new wallpaper
> What weather widget is that?
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## ÜBER™

jetshinoda said:


> where can i find that wallpaper btw? thanks before


No where? I made it








Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk

The weather widget is UCCW. Look for the NPC-UI thread on xda or here if then guy posted it here too.


----------



## blaineevans

AmericanCon said:


> Where can I find some custom icons? Play Store doesn't have many it seems.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


www.deviantart.com


----------



## shusuke028

First time trying the Device Art Generator. but I love the minimal look. Doesn't take much for me . 
Running latest Codename with Apex Launcher, and Sense 4 theme


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_limits

itsTreyG said:


> Details Here


This isn't really a look for me but in all reality it is pure sickness. Well done


----------



## ÜBER™

shusuke028 said:


> First time trying the Device Art Generator. but I love the minimal look. Doesn't take much for me .
> Running latest Codename with Apex Launcher, and Sense 4 theme


GAH what did you do... is so skinny and odd looking .







:blink:







:blink:
Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## adbFreedom

Simply blue ...


----------



## itsTreyG

big_limits said:


> This isn't really a look for me but in all reality it is pure sickness. Well done


Thank you kind sir. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shusuke028

ÜBER™ said:


> GAH what did you do... is so skinny and odd looking .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


Lol I used the generator, then tried to upload it to rootz but said the file was too large. So I had to manually resize it


----------



## yosula

my simple homescreen


----------



## AmericanCon

Hey guys just found this website. Very cool stuff and really helpful for themes. 
http://www.screenlicious.com/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lilcdroid

BAMF Paradigm, Modified Dark Jelly theme, UCCW clock and date.


----------



## AmericanCon

Ok, now we're getting somewhere. 
I love wpclock but when the wallpaper moves when you swipe it is SOOOO stuttery and stationary wallpaper looks silly to me.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

shusuke028 said:


> Lol I used the generator, then tried to upload it to rootz but said the file was too large. So I had to manually resize it


Use this instead https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psrivastava.deviceframegenerator
Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanCon

ÜBER™ said:


> Use this instead https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psrivastava.deviceframegenerator
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


Sweet thanks for that. 
Updated pic:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mimsyborogove923

I'm not gonna lie, I used to get a lot more creative with theming my homescreens, but then Jelly Bean came out and I started the crack flash. So I migrated to a setup that is practical and easy to setup after every new rom I flash. These shots are of my Galaxy Nexus running Liquid Smooth v2.0, only mod being a center lockscreen clock.

Edit: I literally just changed my homescreens after looking through a few of these posts. One of the best wallpapers I've found. I often go all black to conserve battery but that gets so boring sometimes.


----------



## sfd0124

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eqjunkie829

sfd0124 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where is that clock widget from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87

thanks to MrMegi for the WL theme.


----------



## shusuke028

Yeaaa. This looks better Lol. Thanks for the tip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stixxbixby

adb.push.Freedom said:


> Simply blue ...


Can u kindly inform me as to where I can download this wallpaper? Word B-)


----------



## stixxbixby

sfd0124 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> Cool clock widget,seen it around b4. Where did u find it? Thanks in advance. N


----------



## waltpartlo

eqjunkie829 said:


> Where is that clock widget from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am not sure of that particular widget, but you can get it using UCCW with the atrix circle skin. That is what I am rocking.

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## joshua.worth

Maybe I'm just old school but here's mine









Sent from my Jelly Belly Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3

Nothing fancy but I'm getting some ideas from all these screenshots, thanks!


----------



## bdubs4200

Just my main screen right now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfd0124

eqjunkie829 said:


> Where is that clock widget from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's called One More Clock widget

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

Left handers delight...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## big_limits

Still need to redo statusbar icons...


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## dodgerblue

Nothing special right now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## exzacklyright

Running the liquid rom!










Se nt from my Google Nexus 7


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

New dodger screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Giving nonavbarmod and LMT a whirl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlpineM3

5acrosstheeye said:


> New dodger screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


There is a lot of sweeping to be done this afternoon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tylermich7

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## WormDoes

Dark Matter HD icons. @MBHays' modified Lucid theme. HTC soft keys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ÜBER™

WormDoes said:


> Dark Matter HD icons. @MBHays' modified Lucid theme. HTC soft keys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why... you're two rows and a dock away from an iPhone...







... JK if you don't pick up on the sarcasm.
Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

ÜBER™ said:


> Why... you're two rows and a dock away from an iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... JK if you don't pick up on the sarcasm.
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


Why what? Don't believe I asked a question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ÜBER™

WormDoes said:


> Why what? Don't believe I asked a question.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 It was a joke?I was just commenting on your home screen.
Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanCon

ÜBER™ said:


> It was a joke?I was just commenting on your home screen.
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


Lol, you're getting in all sorts of trouble today.


----------



## ÜBER™

AmericanCon said:


> Lol, you're getting in all sorts of trouble today.


Eh I'm used to it just my personality gets me ton of crap.








Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## dmonzel

I've done this before, but I feel the need to do it again. AOKP nightly Aug 5, Black Exodus, Nova with no dock, ADW Elegant icon pack, BobClockD3.


----------



## cornelious1212

Jellybro latest nightly. Nova with only the dock, no divider. Drawer icon is hidden.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avataranjie

Just wondering but where do you guys get your icons from

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

avataranjie said:


> Just wondering but where do you guys get your icons from
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


XDA & Deviant Art usually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX

New setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Must be nice to be single and use w/e you want as a wallpaper lol.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Mustang302LX said:


> Must be nice to be single and use w/e you want as a wallpaper lol.


Lol. I'm married, not dead








My wife just asks "Who's your girlfriend?" Whenever I unlock my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## godmom

Feeling Blue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

I say the same thing when I see the hot semi naked women setups on dudes phones...

Ah too be single... Moment of silence for the married brothers...



Mustang302LX said:


> Must be nice to be single and use w/e you want as a wallpaper lol.


----------



## Chocu1a

XxNLGxX said:


> Lol. I'm married, not dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just asks "Who's your girlfriend?" Whenever I unlock my phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol, I am married, & if I used that wallpaper, I would end up dead.


----------



## chewy74

My wife just says nothing until I try some frisky business later, and she says "why don't you go fuck your phone "



XxNLGxX said:


> Lol. I'm married, not dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just asks "Who's your girlfriend?" Whenever I unlock my phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

chewy74 said:


> My wife just says nothing until I try some frisky business later, and she says "why don't you go fuck your phone "


OUCH

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX

chewy74 said:


> My wife just says nothing until I try some frisky business later, and she says "why don't you go fuck your phone "


Damn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

XxNLGxX said:


> New setup.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Share paper?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## big_limits

I don't get it... you date and have a chance to pick the one you marry...... anyone who complains about their wife has but only one person to blame. My wife is awesome. Was the day we got married and still is 6 years later


----------



## Mustang302LX

big_limits said:


> I don't get it... you date and have a chance to pick the one you marry...... anyone who complains about their wife has but only one person to blame. My wife is awesome. Was the day we got married and still is 6 years later


lol not complaining about my wife just most women don't want their husbands/boyfriends to have a picture of a half naked perfect chick that isn't them on their background is all I meant.


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1




----------



## sandfreak

Ghost theme is boss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icebear




----------



## XxNLGxX

nexgeezus said:


> Share paper?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


Here ya go
http://db.tt/lcs26xkv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

XxNLGxX said:


> Here ya go
> http://db.tt/lcs26xkv
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you.  how's about the girl too? Lol

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen

Yes I'm using tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickodarius

Carbon Glass theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rycheme

Variation on my current favorite style.


----------



## little812

Used the transparent icon to place an app on each tooth of the cog (SMS, phone, camera, play store, chrome, calender)









Same idea with widget locker, transparent unlock slider at the bottom and SMS/phone slider at the top









You can't see it but its there and functional.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylermich7

sandfreak said:


> Ghost theme is boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you get that wallpaper with the clock in the corner? I'm really liking it.

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## AlpineM3

sandfreak said:


> Ghost theme is boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is siiiiiick, you gotta share the set up specs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tylermich7

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## sandfreak

AlpineM3 said:


> That is siiiiiick, you gotta share the set up specs!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks, credit really should go to E.Cadro on deviant art and xda though. I took his concept and just modified slightly.

Lockscreen is widgetlocker nexus2 theme and uccw.

Weather, forecast and clock are uccw. Calendar is extdatexl. Music is beats audio widget. Icons are darkerize color or something like that.

And of course ghost theme on aokp.

PM if you'd like any links

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jimmi3_T

What I run is in my sig. Launcher is Nova's public beta (VERY fast). Clock widget is One More Clock Widget ( OMC ) in the play Store.


----------



## rycheme

Trying a new Sonny theme - Ember


----------



## midnight assassin

Anyone seen this in any other colors?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stetsonaw

midnight assassin said:


> Anyone seen this in any other colors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Grab paint.net (getpaint.net), do a hue change, boom, any color you want! I've only seen it in blue. Did a google image search for it by url, only found the blue one.


----------



## bdubs4200

A so sexy yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


>


Anyway you can share those icons when you get a minute? Plz.


----------



## XxNLGxX

nexgeezus said:


> Thank you.  how's about the girl too? Lol
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


Oops slackin! Here: http://db.tt/wKOk5wQL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PB&J




----------



## jova33

Nothing too fancy or flashy. I keeps it simple. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87




----------



## Awexit76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

mbh87 said:


>


God that "Home" on the lockscreen just ruins it.. hahaha.


----------



## PapiJumpable




----------



## DR3W5K1




----------



## mbh87

blaineevans said:


> God that "Home" on the lockscreen just ruins it.. hahaha.


tell me about it. i've been too lazy to do any modding lately though.


----------



## sk8

Edit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8

lilcdroid said:


> BAMF Paradigm, Modified Dark Jelly theme, UCCW clock and date.
> View attachment 29720


Can I get your Navy bar images. They are mighty fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

PB&J said:


>


What launcher are you using that has dock support? Unless the wooden dock is part of your wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## in2uitiv

Details


----------



## mason736

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


Can you tell me what toggle widgets these are....I've been looking for ones like these

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ÜBER™

mason736 said:


> Can you tell me what toggle widgets these are....I've been looking for ones like these
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Extended Controls in the play store.

Oh and new theme of mine and home screen
















Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J

WormDoes said:


> What launcher are you using that has dock support? Unless the wooden dock is part of your wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's ADW. I keep going back to it because it lets you change the dock (with reflections) and increase icon size. I don't know why more launchers don't allow for this


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

flashback7 said:


> Anyway you can share those icons when you get a minute? Plz.


Chris banks 
http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qmhr2


----------



## EniGmA1987

credits to Blackbearblanc for the idea and UCCW widget


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Theme all set for the weekend!


----------



## salem

I've been using this setup longer than I have any other.... going on two weeks now. Running eclipse jb build 8, apex w/ single home screen. Swipe up for app drawer and down for notifications. Pic is a direct message widget.


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

EniGmA1987 said:


> View attachment 30122
> 
> 
> View attachment 30123
> 
> 
> View attachment 30124
> 
> 
> credits to Blackbearblanc for the idea and UCCW widget


What is the app in the last image? It's in your notification bar. Shows battery graph.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz

psycho_maniac said:


> What is the app in the last image? It's in your notification bar. Shows battery graph.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Battery Widget Reborn (BETA)


----------



## WormDoes

S/O XoomDev for the sick Iron Man wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987

psycho_maniac said:


> Battery Widget Reborn (BETA)


yep


----------



## haroutter

Still a work in progress

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheeseisgood

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chykal




----------



## Psycho Realm

Can u share that wallpaper? Me likes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ljungberg3

EniGmA1987 said:


> View attachment 30122
> 
> 
> View attachment 30123
> 
> 
> View attachment 30124
> 
> 
> credits to Blackbearblanc for the idea and UCCW widget


dude... might have to put out a noob alert for this question - but how did you get this config. are those widgets? or a theme? or what!? haha i love it!

*Edit* - Should have scrolled down a bit before posting a question. found my answers there. proceed.


----------



## EniGmA1987

ljungberg3 said:


> dude... might have to put out a noob alert for this question - but how did you get this config. are those widgets? or a theme? or what!? haha i love it!
> 
> *Edit* - Should have scrolled down a bit before posting a question. found my answers there. proceed.











The Google Now look is a wallpaper, the search bar works and is an invisible UCCW widget I made that is basically just a hotspot that goes to searching in Google Now.
The news feed below it is Minimalistic Reader
Weather below that is a UCCW widget made by Blackbearblanc
I also found the icons in his dropbox, not sure if they are made by him as usually Bear's stuff has his name in the title to differentiate. It is a 6 button dock, I have since changed to "0" width margin in the dock and I like the look better. The "menu button" in the dock is how I get to my app drawer.










Power control widget at the top is the basic stock one that comes with Android. Didnt want too many custom widgets if I could get by with the stock stuff.
When you click on the checkmark box, it takes you to Any.do, the thing after the box is my checklist for the day of things to do. As you check something off it shows the next item on the list. Pressing the mic button allows you to speak a to-do item onto the list. Pressing the little plus arrow also goes to Any.do to add an item.

The next line down is Spotify and the Spotify widget

The camera row is a bunch of invisible icons for the camera to take you to the app. I couldnt think of anything to fit in the line so I just left it the invisible camera app all the way

The calendar/week bar thing is ExtDateWidgetXL










The battery part people like so much is Battery Widget Reborn (BETA). That big list of your battery and projected drain also rolls up and out of sight if you have more notifications that take up space, so everything still fits well.

And then my Google Voice integration thing that integrates GV into the stock messaging app.

I will edit this post shortly to add in the wallpaper I used. Blackbearblanc's wallpapers never fit perfectly for me and I always modify them so it looks better


----------



## in2uitiv




----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Petrah

Heavily inspired by Self-Mao
Android Asset Studio (G-Nex image)
Beautiful Widgets with Beautiful Weather Skin
Vexillium Icon Pack (yes, it's an apk installable file!)
HomeScreen Wall
Go LauncherEX
Go Locker
Diva Go Locker Theme
I found the lockscreen wallpaper on Zedge

The dock background is set to none, and the app icons are set to blank.


----------



## chykal

Psycho Realm said:


> Can u share that wallpaper? Me likes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is my Honda VTX 1300 with a few after market mods. It is sitting in my friends farm field. I rode it back there but we had to push it back out.


----------



## kmagameguy

Working on re-theming the launcher & icons. Having a really hard time properly resigning market apps.


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Latest WIP









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## tylermich7

sandfreak said:


> Ghost theme is boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where can one get those icons seen in the first screen shot?

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## MikereDD

Minor changes. In 5 mins I'll dislike something I see and make another. >_<
Loving the notification option for custom wallpapers. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87




----------



## zathus

Getting my purple on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

mbh87 said:


>


Can you share that wallpaper on the far left?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylermich7

Wait. Using some icons for the first time in months. Whoa

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Another WIP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Knowpig

Oh yeah.
Sent from my Liquid Galaxy Nexus on Xparent ICS.


----------



## MadDoc

So, a new one from me.










As always you can get more info on my MyColourscreen page

Love integrating icons into the wallpaper. I don't actually use my Homescreen very much, not with the neatly sortet App Drawer thanks to Nova Launcher, so it might at least look nice


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

mbh87 said:


>


Anybody know what theme this is?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cblox

My latest.


----------



## mbh87

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Anybody know what theme this is?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its Flow that I modded.


----------



## EniGmA1987

Few small changes. Got rid of the second screen, used the primary wallpaper for everything, moved to 3 homescreens. Wallpaper doesnt scroll, and I chose a transition animation that flips around to reveal the new screen. This way nothing moves out of place in its box, it just flips to the new stuff. YouTube app is scrollable too, just drag down or up to flip through videos.


----------



## SPjetrovic

Really like PA 1.9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124

Here's mine for now.


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## automaddux

mbh87 said:


> Its Flow that I modded.


is there any way you can get that wallpaper for me? not the girl but the background you use for the setup


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1




----------



## tylermich7

Can't decide which I like better.

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## tylermich7

Finally got one I like hahah

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## psycho_maniac

mbh87 said:


> Its Flow that I modded.


Will you share the wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

New feature in aokp and here is my wallpaper. I love this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

tylermich7 said:


> Can't decide which I like better.
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


Where did you get those white mirrored dock icons in the 4th pic?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## cvo515

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


Sick wallpaper. Wouldnt have it in blue would ya mang ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Beyond ready for fall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

Pretty basic, running dustins gunmetal theme....








Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## cvo515

DevinLeFevere said:


> Beyond ready for fall.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amen. Ready for fall here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

cvo515 said:


> Sick wallpaper. Wouldnt have it in blue would ya mang ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nah I don't but I can get you one in blue later today.








Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87

automaddux said:


> is there any way you can get that wallpaper for me? not the girl but the background you use for the setup


yeah, I'll upload it when I get home. you can always use a reverse image search like google or tineye if you dont want to wait. just crop out the unnecessary parts.


----------



## cvo515

ÜBER™ said:


> Nah I don't but I can get you one in blue later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


Score

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tylermich7

nexgeezus said:


> Where did you get those white mirrored dock icons in the 4th pic?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


Self made.
Same with the wallpaper. (Just changed the color, didn't make it entirely.)

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## M4tt_03

My current minimalistic set up! Thanks to black bear for the icons and kg ill for the bar line uccw, I modified his original to my liking.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

A little fun with UCCW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

Love these icons!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leakim

Not sure I'm sticking with this setup yet...

Sent from the Great North Woods


----------



## XxNLGxX

New wallpaper, different dock icons...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tylermich7

Okay. Finally found my ideal set up for awhile. What yous think?

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## cvo515

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Same CM10 new wallpaper.



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## rayhodge02

New uccw and wall









Sent from myJB GNEX


----------



## mbh87

rayhodge02 said:


> New uccw and wall
> 
> Sent from myJB GNEX


I noticed your pics never show up, I think you are using the wrong link, make sure to use the direct link from minus and then wrap it in img tags.

Edit: This should be link to use http://i.minus.com/jE1P3gEx8TOTh.jpg


----------



## EniGmA1987

rayhodge02 said:


> New uccw and wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from myJB GNEX


Very nice looking


----------



## mbh87

some new toggles ^.^


----------



## rayhodge02

reposted


----------



## Mustang302LX

mbh87 said:


> some new toggles ^.^


ROM/Theme?


----------



## Thand

Now with more minimalism!









Middle circle is my favorite app folder, outer circle is battery. My soft keys are still there, just black. Running Liquid Smooth v2 Beta 2 + Trinity + Nova Launcher Prime, making liberal use of the desktop gestures at my disposal.


----------



## mbh87

Mustang302LX said:


> ROM/Theme?


AOKP and I modded Flow.


----------



## lilcdroid

Widget locker and dark jelly theme. Desk clock is modified and added into the theme.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mustang302LX said:


> Same CM10 new wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


The first time I stop by this topic and I see this..... Please oh please can I have that wallpaper and any others like it?


----------



## lostnuke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mentose457

in2uitiv said:


>


Can't believe I missed this...
















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Not sure how I feel about the theme yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

Its kinda busy. Just sayin. LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## XxNLGxX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

ERIFNOMI said:


> The first time I stop by this topic and I see this..... Please oh please can I have that wallpaper and any others like it?


http://db.tt/EL6zWBcJ

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## mbh87

blaineevans said:


> Not sure how I feel about the theme yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He shouldn't have been so lazy and actually made it like his mock ups. What he put out looks like crap compared to the mock ups IMO. He's 100% in it for the money though and that is why Dream and Flow are dead.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mustang302LX said:


> http://db.tt/EL6zWBcJ
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


Thank you


----------



## Mustang302LX

ERIFNOMI said:


> Thank you


Anytime!


----------



## Bigwavedave25

Trying to keep things clean and simple on this one...









Here attempting to get a MGS theme going. Made a locking and system sounds and a ringtone from the game, but that's about it! Hahaa









Sent from my BB 4.1.X GNex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

mbh87 said:


> He shouldn't have been so lazy and actually made it like his mock ups. What he put out looks like crap compared to the mock ups IMO. He's 100% in it for the money though and that is why Dream and Flow are dead.


Yeah I was pretty disappointed. And the fact that Flow hasn't been updated since June makes it even worse, yet he has the balls to blast people in the description. Lawlz.


----------



## mbh87

blaineevans said:


> Yeah I was pretty disappointed. And the fact that Flow hasn't been updated since June makes it even worse, yet he has the balls to blast people in the description. Lawlz.


His attitude is terrible. He complains about people complaining yet it would have taken him 5 minutes to update Flow. I updated it myself but regret giving that asshole any of my money.


----------



## itsTreyG

WIP 
Homescreen I'm working on but I'm not finished. I want to change the middle icons to a more minimal look. Healthy feedback is welcomed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## EniGmA1987

itsTreyG said:


> WIP
> Homescreen I'm working on but I'm not finished. I want to change the middle icons to a more minimal look. Healthy feedback is welcomed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I would try having the middle area only on the main screen, and social and play sections on the second screen. Maybe below the main area, use an ExtDateWidgetXL widget that is spaced 1 in from each side


----------



## tylermich7

I just love to keep showing off my clean a$$ home screen.

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## kmac940

Liquid beta 2, lean kernel nova launcher and wallpaper I modified myself 

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## psycho_maniac

Had to search for the wallpaper but I finally got it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

This weekends.


----------



## ÜBER™

Don't change much.
















Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

JB GNEX


----------



## sixohtew

rayhodge02 said:


> reposted


what wallpaper is that? or link maybe?


----------



## Barf

rayhodge02 said:


> reposted


This is awesome. Can you link the icons/wallpaper? I like that tiny menu button too.


----------



## skielbasa

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Latest AOKP Jellybean Nightly | Apex Launcher with 5x5 grid
I have this set up so I never need to go into the app drawer. There are 3 dock rows. The left one has a shortcut to running apps, banking app, app drawer, Google Wallet, and Google Goggles; the center one (the one in screen shots) has dialer, people, folder with most used apps, MMS (swipe up to open app drawer [can't set gestures on folders]), and Chrome; the right one has shortcuts to my 3 most contacted people, SoundHound Identify, and Audio Manager Presets List.[/background]

Lockscreen









Home Screens









Screens from left to right:
Get stuff done - Pure Calendar, Productivity pps folder, Root apps folder, and Language learning apps folder
Social - Twicca widget, Tapatalk, G+, Facebook, Foursquare, and folder of lesser used social apps
Home screen - UCCW, BeWeather 1x1 with a Google Now Theme
Media - Google Music widget, Audio Manager widget, Photo apps folder, Kindle, Google Reader, Android Comic Viewer, and a folder of lesser used media apps
Games - Misc., Shooters, Time wasters, Racing, Board games, Puzzle, RPG, Word games, Tower Defense, Angry Birds (yes I know I have a lot of games)
Edit: fixed images


----------



## tylermich7

TheShamrock7 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mind letting me get your lock screen wallpaper since you managed to find my black liquid wallpaper I posted. Haha

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## rayhodge02

Barf said:


> This is awesome. Can you link the icons/wallpaper? I like that tiny menu button too.


Icons https://www.box.com/files#/files/0/f/0/1/f_2875953987 will post wall when I find it


----------



## fishfood

Thand said:


> Now with more minimalism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle circle is my favorite app folder, outer circle is battery. My soft keys are still there, just black. Running Liquid Smooth v2 Beta 2 + Trinity + Nova Launcher Prime, making liberal use of the desktop gestures at my disposal.


So what widgets are you using to create the battery circle with the folder in the middle? Been working on something this minimal but having trouble making things work. You're setup is close to what i envisioned...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

rayhodge02 said:


> Icons https://www.box.com/files#/files/0/f/0/1/f_2875953987 will post wall when I find it


Thanks for the link but apparently I have to sign into "the box" to download. Any chance of a dropbox link if you have one? No worries if you don't have one.


----------



## Trenton

Pete's Bugless Beast, Nova Launcher beta.


----------



## TheShamrock7

tylermich7 said:


> Mind letting me get your lock screen wallpaper since you managed to find my black liquid wallpaper I posted. Haha
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


 Thank You for posting it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylermich7

TheShamrock7 said:


> Thank You for posting it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So I'm guessing that's no then?

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## sandfreak

Latest. Not sure about it yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

rayhodge02 said:


> JB GNEX


Music player?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

rayhodge02 said:


> Icons https://www.box.com/files#/files/0/f/0/1/f_2875953987 will post wall when I find it


Need a password to download file.....fail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheShamrock7

tylermich7 said:


> So I'm guessing that's no then?
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


. I'm sorry I miss understood you here it is. I got them in the OP of liquids post wallpapers zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin

What is the widget that everyone is using for the time and date? Where it is spelled out in words only.


----------



## tylermich7

Kevin said:


> What is the widget that everyone is using for the time and date? Where it is spelled out in words only.


Its minimalistic text I believe.

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## tylermich7

Which wallpaper yous like best?

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## mbh87




----------



## rycheme

Showcasing my photography for once 
























Lucid CM 10 
Lucid Rounds Icons
JBSourcery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

sandfreak said:


> Music player?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


modded music apk


----------



## rayhodge02

AlpineM3 said:


> Need a password to download file.....fail
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Im checking on now didnt know it was locked...will redownload ...just need to find out how,,,


----------



## rayhodge02

Icons who ever asked sorry post wront link https://www.box.com/s/9a93bcf80512fa906a89


----------



## ChevyCam94

And my other current (WIP)


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JUBAiR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ms0chez

1 Home Screen w/ no icons and only gestures as always.


----------



## Thand

fishfood said:


> So what widgets are you using to create the battery circle with the folder in the middle? Been working on something this minimal but having trouble making things work. You're setup is close to what i envisioned...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm using Nova Launcher, which allows you to stack widgets/folders on top of each other.

Edit: Circle Battery Widget: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.depoortere.android.CircleBatteryWidget&hl=en


----------



## XxNLGxX

New setup. AOKP nightly as always. Apex, Minimalistic Text, iReflect icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kr3wpunk

rycheme said:


> Liquid Smooth JB ROM
> WeatherEye
> Lucid Round Icons


Could you give me that wallpaper please


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

ms0chez said:


> 1 Home Screen w/ no icons and only gestures as always.


Any way you could post that wallpaper?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Any way you could post that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sure thing. Got it from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1539624

There all nice looking.


----------



## tylermich7

Does anyone know of the lucid round icons. If there's a set made with the outer Ring ICS color blue?
Or can anyone edit a few if I give you the files?

Basically what I'm asking is. If you look at the screenshot. My dock icons. I just want the outer circle ICS blue color.
Just figured I'd ask before I go and make them.

Sent from my 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus, running LiquidSmooth 2.0 JB tapatalk.


----------



## CoachChef

Here is mine...


----------



## BigShotProducer

Transparent icons? Tell me more please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87

Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


----------



## WormDoes

sandfreak said:


> Latest. Not sure about it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What icons are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

WormDoes said:


> What icons are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


s2w dark stance. I have them in my box storage if you want them. Just holler, here or twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Icons look better with this wall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6

sandfreak said:


> Icons look better with this wall.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What icons are those?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

idefiler6 said:


> What icons are those?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


looks like these http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643639


----------



## qwiklildroider

Just finished 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Details Here


----------



## rycheme

kr3wpunk said:


> Could you give me that wallpaper please


I lost it when I fried my data partition. I believe I found it in PicSpeed HD Wallpapers (app in market).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

sandfreak said:


> s2w dark stance. I have them in my box storage if you want them. Just holler, here or twitter.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Drop a link for me homie!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

WormDoes said:


> Edit: nevermind, just saw that Mike already posted a link
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

Found some cool soft key mods on another site. Its actually green and blue but I changed the color to match the wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Dreamin' by itsTreyG










Details Here


----------



## bdubs4200

itsTreyG said:


> Dreamin' by itsTreyG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details Here


My.... god.... that is... beautiful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

bdubs4200 said:


> My.... god.... that is... beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man. Appreciate it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MikereDD

:s same ole. I like it too much
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abezzilla99

mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


Please pm me those icons. thanks!


----------



## Painkiller006

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PB&J

mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


Looking good.
I agree about MIUI. It's nice to be enjoying it again.
Could you please hook me up with that photo frame?

*edit- nvm, found the widget


----------



## godmom

Not as good as most but I like it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

Painkiller006 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


nice set up!!


----------



## PB&J

Here's my current one










ADW launcher, Jaku icons, and UCCW


----------



## vonlupe




----------



## ms0chez

Wallpaper for the day.


----------



## Xain713

My aokp jb setup 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kirch21

Current setup









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

new uccw skin...wall...


----------



## WormDoes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1DR1K

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

vonlupe said:


>


Nice! Care to share the icons?


----------



## mcbrocker

A little busy but for time being its ok

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vonlupe

Barf said:


> Nice! Care to share the icons?


the icons are "ICS neon".
$.99 in the store


----------



## Mustang302LX

Latest...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

Which build miui are you using?



mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


----------



## midnight assassin

TheShamrock7 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what from and icons are you using?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheShamrock7

midnight assassin said:


> what from and icons are you using?
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Dark Stance on xda.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87




----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Love the wallpaper, care to share please?!? Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

AlpineM3 said:


> Love the wallpaper, care to share please?!? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You da motha f-ing man! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jayxpx

mbh87 said:


>


What build of Miui is this? Love the slide lockscreen!


----------



## jayxpx

chewy74 said:


> Which build miui are you using?


I second this...really love the look of the lockscreen


----------



## RaptorKC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD

AOKP Build 1
SkyCore Theme by Nitroz
Icons are from the Cyanogen Go Launcher EX theme









Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## TiffG

My latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Psycho Realm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshjunior

Nothing as cool as y'alls stuff but here's mine

sent using a string and a tin can


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## alkaseltzer

AOKP Build 1 (08/23 Nightly)
Trinity Alpha 52
His colors are BOSS
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRTMI

Here is mine for now, will probably change in the next couple of days.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDaniels2186

current


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

vonlupe said:


> the icons are "ICS neon".
> $.99 in the store


So I bought and tried on JB with Nova and it would not change any icons, also the shortcut it creates would just FC when clicking on it...

Are you on JB and if so what Launcher did these work in?


----------



## alkaseltzer

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Loving it.....+1 for LOST!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

My current, in wait for me to get the energy to do something more advanced.


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

My new wip
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms




----------



## Wikkdwarrior

And another


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust

http://[URL='http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/08/28/endless-summer/']


----------



## rycheme

Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


----------



## chipinmyhead

rycheme said:


> Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


What's that widget you're using with play and phone icons above the weather?


----------



## chipinmyhead

rayhodge02 said:


>


Wow. How in the HELL, dude. Crazy awesome.


----------



## EniGmA1987

Felt like changing it up again:









Thanks to Rune Alexander for original idea
Thanks to colorfulvisuals for some of the resources.


----------



## ms0chez

EniGmA1987 said:


> Felt like changing it up again:
> 
> View attachment 31294
> 
> 
> Thanks to Rune Alexander for original idea
> Thanks to colorfulvisuals for some of the resources.


One of my all time favorites.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes

Jaku Icons. Both wallpapers from Wallbase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Back at home..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124

Messing around with my home screen and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Psycho Realm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

Bamf Synergy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jjhiza

Galaxy Nexus - Liquid JB b2


----------



## rycheme

chipinmyhead said:


> What's that widget you're using with play and phone icons above the weather?


Its just BeWeather. I layered the icons on top of it - using Nova Prime.

Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


----------



## geaves

lcars wip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

Simple for now, need to get around to changing my dock icon colors. Hidden circle launcher bottom right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

Here's an older one I liked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Straight aosp build and some edits to the colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust

Ahhhhhh why is it enormous?!


----------



## Nydalxy

I switch between these two... For now..


----------



## idefiler6

Simple and functional. App drawer is Home if already on the default screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## applcobbler




----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

mekjjc said:


> Simple for now, need to get around to changing my dock icon colors. Hidden circle launcher bottom right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Share wallpaper!


----------



## mentose457

PapiJumpable said:


> Share wallpaper!


Its from Sonnys Tangerine theme... PLAY STORE LINK.


----------



## rayhodge02

new set up


----------



## XxNLGxX

Changed up a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fishraper

mekjjc said:


> Simple for now, need to get around to changing my dock icon colors. Hidden circle launcher bottom right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How did you do that to the app circle thingy with the yellow red green blue?


----------



## mbh87




----------



## zachit




----------



## kevguillot

SIWS icons. One more clock widget.

Wallpaper









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200

Red Jelly minimal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon

Info: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/art/MNML-324724577


----------



## Ballocaust

A work in progress. http://[URL='http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/09/02/stache-n-class/']


----------



## rycheme

Just testing imgur... nothing to see here










Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


----------



## mekjjc

First time without a dock. So much cleaner.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

mekjjc said:


> First time without a dock. So much cleaner.
> View attachment 31532
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Get rid of those soft keys more screen,,,


----------



## mbh87

rayhodge02 said:


> Get rid of those soft keys more screen,,,


Also more annoyance. Easier and more convenient to just make the navbar smaller.


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

mekjjc said:


> First time without a dock. So much cleaner.
> View attachment 31532
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i like it!


----------



## jerseyboy357

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## mekjjc

mbh87 said:


> Also more annoyance. Easier and more convenient to just make the navbar smaller.


Tried the no nav bar mod but hated it. I'll resize it a bit smaller, had issues doing that on an older aokp build I was on, so I put it back to regular size

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

mekjjc said:


> First time without a dock. So much cleaner.
> View attachment 31532
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mind sharing ur wallpaper?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## exitium




----------



## gofaster87

First one is the norm and the second I switch to when the gf is using or looking at my phone. I got rid of all the keys and the two that are there are pretty transparent. I like the clean look


----------



## psycho_maniac

Holy crap this chick is hotttt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Same wallpapper new look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Don't hate!

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## thekylebrody

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

My current: Got the icons from BBB and changed the color in PS to match the background, clock is beautiful widgets.


----------



## kmagameguy

Running Pete's Bugless Beast JB. I really hate the blue holo theme that comes with everything ICS+. Slowly working towards retheming as much as I can, learning as I go.


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200

PapiJumpable said:


> My current: Got the icons from BBB and changed the color in PS to match the background, clock is beautiful widgets.


This made my jaw drop! Beautiful!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

nexgeezus said:


> Mind sharing ur wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


Here you go, quality isn't great quality

http://db.tt/gq3wZGEy

Let me know if that works, haven't tried hosting anything on drop box before.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

psycho_maniac said:


> Holy crap this chick is hotttt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 looks familiar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

gofaster87 said:


> First one is the norm and the second I switch to when the gf is using or looking at my phone. I got rid of all the keys and the two that are there are pretty transparent. I like the clean look


 what's the info widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

Hers a new theme, wallpaper and icons, same layout. Wallpaper I did a few things to in picsart.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

bdubs4200 said:


> This made my jaw drop! Beautiful!"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thank you!


----------



## bdubs4200

My plain setup :-/ can never seem to find the day to revamp and get all creative tho lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cblox

A little change up.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

kmagameguy said:


> Running Pete's Bugless Beast JB. I really hate the blue holo theme that comes with everything ICS+. Slowly working towards retheming as much as I can, learning as I go.


I like that wallpaper. Would you mind sharing it? Where did the navbar icons come from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

TheSwaggeR said:


> I like that wallpaper. Would you mind sharing it? Where did the navbar icons come from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wall base I think, choose popular category. Pretty high up.


----------



## gofaster87

mekjjc said:


> what's the info widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Widget is Temp+CPU Pro


----------



## nexgeezus

New setup........









Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Latest









Sent from my Hybrid Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## qwiklildroider

Tonights

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328

Let's go PATS

The beginning of the set up









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Kevin3328 said:


> Let's go PATS
> 
> The beginning of the set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Puuuuuke, i hope that setup makes your phone burst into flames. Let's go whoever is playing the pats!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200

qwiklildroider said:


> Tonights
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


may I ask where you received those rounded square icons? They're great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200

I know I know not much different than my last but I just wanna say thanks to anyone who mentioned wallbase. I LOVE it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inelastic

Here's mine


----------



## testingchip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipinmyhead

testingchip said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Your wallpaper kind of terrifies me, but that info widget is intriguing enough for me to ask about anyway, haha. What is it?


----------



## bdubs4200

chipinmyhead said:


> Your wallpaper kind of terrifies me, but that info widget is intriguing enough for me to ask about anyway, haha. What is it?


I agree! That's a sick info widget.... but what's hazel green?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr_venture

bdubs4200 said:


> I agree! That's a sick info widget.... but what's hazel green?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hazel green is a small town in Alabama, which I also live in as well. Small world.


----------



## bdubs4200

dr_venture said:


> Hazel green is a small town in Alabama, which I also live in as well. Small world.


Damn then I sure as hell want that widget! Its pretty sweet!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider

bdubs4200 said:


> may I ask where you received those rounded square icons? They're great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


MIcons xhdpi theme in the play store 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

Widget looks like a skinned uccw. But I could be wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

mekjjc said:


> Widget looks like a skinned uccw. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its a make your own clock widget design. Its called visibility of the machine.

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## ratboy3124

testingchip said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Any chance you could post that wallpaper? It's sweet!


----------



## TheSwaggeR

ratboy3124 said:


> Any chance you could post that wallpaper? It's sweet!


Check out the thread post your wallpaper in this section. Go to page 17. I posted it with my collection.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ratboy3124

TheSwaggeR said:


> Check out the thread post your wallpaper in this section. Go to page 17. I posted it with my collection.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Got it, thanks!


----------



## chipinmyhead

nexgeezus said:


> Its a make your own clock widget design. Its called visibility of the machine.
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


Do you have to have Pro to run it? Looks like yes...


----------



## ratboy3124

chipinmyhead said:


> Do you have to have Pro to run it? Looks like yes...


I got it, but the widget is cut off on the left side on my Nexus running the latest AOKP Official Nightly. I tried different things, but no luck. It's cut off just enough to take away the first letters on the left side. I just doesn't look right.


----------



## nexgeezus

ratboy3124 said:


> I got it, but the widget is cut off on the left side on my Nexus running the latest AOKP Official Nightly. I tried different things, but no luck. It's cut off just enough to take away the first letters on the left side. I just doesn't look right.


Did you resize your home screen grid? I threw it on just to see, and my grid is 9x7.








Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## chipinmyhead

Nexgeezus, are you running Pro? I have it too, but it has "requires pro" all over it.


----------



## nexgeezus

chipinmyhead said:


> Nexgeezus, are you running Pro? I have it too, but it has "requires pro" all over it.


Ya I have pro version of make your own clock.

Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## NinjaMic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NinjaMic

testingchip said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is pretty awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124

nexgeezus said:


> Did you resize your home screen grid? I threw it on just to see, and my grid is 9x7.
> View attachment 31803
> 
> 
> Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


I have mine at 6 X 6. Maybe that's the problem. I also tried it at 5 X 5. I'm using the latest Apex Beta.


----------



## WishinItWas

It has been a while, current setup


----------



## Art Vandelay

WishinItWas said:


> It has been a while, current setup


Nice and clean.

Fairfax via huh? I went to GMU for a year. Nice area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WishinItWas

Art Vandelay said:


> Nice and clean.
> 
> Fairfax via huh? I went to GMU for a year. Nice area.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Im here on business, nice area for sure!


----------



## Chocu1a

Current 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damik

Here is mine


----------



## xzero425x

PapiJumpable said:


> My current: Got the icons from BBB and changed the color in PS to match the background, clock is beautiful widgets.


wish i could make my phone look like this >.> haha


----------



## ÜBER™

Trying out the minimal look. 

















Icons : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vic.icons.micons
Wallpaper: http://db.tt/dgalMu41
UCCW: http://db.tt/mObsofBU

Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey22

What ya think?


----------



## psycho_maniac

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know you didn't mean to do this or maybe you did, but I like how the moon fits in with that wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Mikey22 said:


> What ya think?


Nice and clean. And the chick is hot too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testingchip

Sorry for the delay in response. I did get it from the post your wallpaper thread and thought it was badass.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncdub

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What clock widget is that?


----------



## MikereDD

Chocu1a said:


> What clock widget is that?


Looks like clockr or clockr evolution


simple '&' black

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Uccw widget for the clock. The app updated to a new version. I can't remember who posted the skin on the xda thread at the moment, I just modified it to my liking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmi3_T

AOKP JB Stevespear's 9/4 Nightly

Lockscreen










Homescreen










Notification screen (Mod by thepsyntyst)


----------



## bdubs4200

Lock screen









Homepage









Probably my personal fav that I've done in awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ÜBER™

bdubs4200 said:


> Lock screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my personal fav that I've done in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I see you found the MIcons  your welcome.
Sent From My Toro+ via White Tapatalk


----------



## bdubs4200

ÜBER™ said:


> I see you found the MIcons  your welcome.
> Sent From My Toro+ via White Tapatalk


Lol funny enough, I forgot what you said they were called and ended up scrolling through an icon pack thread and there they be! Thanks again!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## revo_65

like to keep it somewhat stockish looking, jellybean looks amazing as it is. Icons are JB Graphene


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

KILLROM one with uccw widget: tags and modified horibattlock by blackbeardblanc


----------



## Bewinxed

Derpy derp, i made the BG based on Google now with Google play pallette.









All else is minimalistic text & typoclock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Bewinxed said:


> View attachment 31968
> 
> 
> View attachment 31968
> 
> 
> Derpy derp, i made the BG based on Google now with Google play pallette.
> 
> View attachment 31970
> 
> 
> All else is minimalistic text & typoclock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Love that wallpaper! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bewinxed

ms0chez said:


> Love that wallpaper! Thanks for sharing.


 My utmost pleasure dear~<3 The PSD is available if anyone wants it ouob


----------



## cvo515

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture




----------



## godmom

Love your home screen where you get the clock widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## godmom

Chewy74
Your clock widget
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli

TheSwaggeR said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Awesome choice of music!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Eli said:


> Awesome choice of music!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks. Always loved the Deftones and how they change their style back and forth nicely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr_venture

godmom said:


> Love your home screen where you get the clock widget
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got most of everything from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804627


----------



## exitium

edited to remove a question i answered for myself.


----------



## Smcdo123

mbh87 said:


>


what theme is that?


----------



## mbh87

Smcdo123 said:


> what theme is that?


Lucid with personal mods.


----------



## Smcdo123

Here's my Screen.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123

mbh87 said:


> Lucid with personal mods.


Check your PM please 

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## chewy74

It's called tags.

You can find it here... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31344499



godmom said:


> Chewy74
> Your clock widget
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Sandman007 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


love the lockscreen wallpaper!


----------



## Sandman007

@Mustang: Xerrus post 20 or so
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/18331-Post-your-wallpaper,-but-not-a-screen-shot.#entry485879
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Sandman007 said:


> @Mustang: Xerrus post 20 or so
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/18331-Post-your-wallpaper,-but-not-a-screen-shot.#entry485879
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Nice thanks.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## chewy74




----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

What's the lockscreen wallpaper? Lock icon? And icon pack?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza

Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


----------



## bdubs4200

jjhiza said:


> Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


God dayum!! Nice! And very cool display
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bdubs4200

Double post


----------



## sandfreak

My latest. Not happy with the icons, will look to replace them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jjhiza

bdubs4200 said:


> God dayum!! Nice! And very cool display
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thank you, I really appreciate that!! It's my first theme attempt...I'm just glad it's getting a warm reception.









Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


----------



## PapiJumpable

Click the box for app drawer


----------



## PapiJumpable

Another which I made in like 3 mins.

Page 1:








Page 2








WP:


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sandman007 said:


> What's the lockscreen wallpaper? Lock icon? And icon pack?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Here is the wallpaper. I am running Winner00 latest build and JayRThemer's Nexus Secks theme and icons.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD




----------



## nexgeezus

Sandman007 said:


> View attachment 32075
> View attachment 32076
> View attachment 32077
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Can you share your notification drawer wallpaper? (Girl in red)

Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## dnyor93

chewy74 said:


>


I sir, am Jelly. LOL can you PLEASE teach me how you made it like this ?


----------



## Sandman007

nexgeezus said:


> Can you share your notification drawer wallpaper? (Girl in red)
> 
> Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


 http://db.tt/kgPMJZ5y

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357

Dont mess with my Gnexus










Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## chipinmyhead

jjhiza said:


> Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


 Where can I get the theme? Is it in the app store? Very nice work.


----------



## jjhiza

chipinmyhead said:


> Where can I get the theme? Is it in the app store? Very nice work.


At the moment, it's an AffinitySERIES exclusive. I just started theming yesterday







(literally), and I'm not skilled enough yet to make all the edits necessary for a Theme Chooser port. Hopefully, over time, I will develop the skills I need, so everyone with the theme engine can enjoy it.

Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


----------



## rayhodge02

jjhiza said:


> At the moment, it's an AffinitySERIES exclusive. I just started theming yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (literally), and I'm not skilled enough yet to make all the edits necessary for a Theme Chooser port. Hopefully, over time, I will develop the skills I need, so everyone with the theme engine can enjoy it.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


Well I know you will produce some good work...


----------



## FreddieMercury85

SINCE I'm the biggest Queen fan nonetheless Sir Mercury... I was inspired

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

Thanks man.

Just setup apex grid to 7x5 
Dl uccw themes UccwfilesforWindowui 4x2 widget for the bottom dock, and the horibattlock 5X1 for the top both by blackbearblanc. Then just overlay them over the wallpaper and that's it.

I just took those themes and modified them to my own liking...All credit goes to the blackbearblanc.

You can find the themes in his dropbox and links in his signature... If you can't find them just pm me and I'll link you up or help you with the setup.



dnyor93 said:


> I sir, am Jelly. LOL can you PLEASE teach me how you made it like this ?


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceejay




----------



## XxNLGxX

Back on MIUI for a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

ceejay said:


>


I really like your Google Now styled clock widget. Mind sharing where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## chipinmyhead

ceejay said:


>


What are these icons? Thanks.


----------



## ceejay

chipinmyhead said:


> I really like your Google Now styled clock widget. Mind sharing where you got it? Thanks.


UCCW with this skin

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30526119&postcount=6

and the icons are jaku


----------



## Sandman007

Jaku Theme for Apex/Nova/Go
(see Chipinmyhead's Post)
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1879376


----------



## lostnuke

Widget courtesy of jjhiza.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sandman007

lostnuke said:


> View attachment 32168
> 
> 
> Widget courtesy of jjhiza.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'm using the same widget with status bar disabled when on homescreen


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 32170
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm posting something simular to this this weekend after I get it setup.


----------



## mentose457

ceejay said:


> UCCW with this skin
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...119&postcount=6
> 
> and the icons are jaku


Thanks.Does UCCW rape your battery? It did when I had it installed.


----------



## ceejay

mentose457 said:


> Thanks.Does UCCW rape your battery? It did when I had it installed.


yea before it did. they rewrote/updated the app apparently and it's a lot better now.


----------



## nexgeezus

mentose457 said:


> Thanks.Does UCCW rape your battery? It did when I had it installed.


It raped my battery before too, but this is what I got today with 2 uccw widgets running and all on 4g.














Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## exitium

PB&J said:


> Looking good.
> I agree about MIUI. It's nice to be enjoying it again.
> Could you please hook me up with that photo frame?
> 
> *edit- nvm, found the widget


I too am wondering what photo frame widget this is, I can't find it... care to share?


----------



## exitium

mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What picture frame widget is this?


----------



## Sandman007

PapiJumpable said:


> Another which I made in like 3 mins.
> 
> Page 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP:


Wallpaper plz?


----------



## XxNLGxX

Boss theme for MIUI. Baller.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

Sandman007 said:


> Wallpaper plz?


You just quoted it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87

exitium said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]What picture frame widget is this?[/background]


just google "Polaroid picture frame MIUI" or something along those lines and you should be able to find it.


----------



## nexgeezus

akellar said:


> You just quoted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki












Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## wyattyoss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipinmyhead

nexgeezus said:


> It raped my battery before too, but this is what I got today with 2 uccw widgets running and all on 4g.
> View attachment 32179
> View attachment 32180
> 
> 
> Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


What's your current setup? I get around 2 hours of screen time and my battery's tapped. No app even takes 10%. I have been getting around 12 hours of battery life, but my screen-on time is an entire hour less. I am running Trinity kernel 1344-537 with Liquid Smooth Beta 2 and the 2100 mAh battery. No widgets, no nothing really.


----------



## sandfreak

Anybody have miui softkey png's? I've seen them a couple times in this thread on non miui ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

akellar said:


> You just quoted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


just realized that lol. Its been a looong night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetshinoda

so far i'm loving this setup..maybe i'll go with another one tomorrow


----------



## Sandman007

Just finished installing MIUI. Will be running it tomorrow. Ignore the XDA widget. Rootz will always be my home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

XxNLGxX said:


> Boss theme for MIUI. Baller.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how do you change your soft keys on MIUI?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

chipinmyhead said:


> What's your current setup? I get around 2 hours of screen time and my battery's tapped. No app even takes 10%. I have been getting around 12 hours of battery life, but my screen-on time is an entire hour less. I am running Trinity kernel 1344-537 with Liquid Smooth Beta 2 and the 2100 mAh battery. No widgets, no nothing really.


I'm running AffinitySeries beta1 with the built in kernel (glados 2.1). Interactive governor 1200max/350min. I have 6 widgets: two of them are uccw, apollo music, calendar, better battery status, and sound search. Auto brightness enabled.

Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## Sandman007

Like this better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## automaddux

not sure if I did this right. First time using mycolorscreen but if all goes as planned...
this is my set up currently.
JB Sorcery+Franco Kernel= magically delicious!
I'm using widgetlocker, minimalistic text, missed it!, and some icons i found called minimal textual white but I can't remember where I got em from


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is my home screen. Just changed the wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX

Modded Boss MIUI theme. KGill's soft keys, changed default BG, the original was hideous. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chipinmyhead

I have a pretty basic question. I've found some .apk on xda and here. If they are theme files, for example for Apex, how do I install them? Thanks!


----------



## Sandman007

Put it on your SD card and navigate to it and click install. Then go to Nova settings and there is an option to change themes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetshinoda

my current setup


----------



## nexgeezus

jetshinoda said:


> my current setup
> 
> View attachment 32253
> 
> 
> View attachment 32254


mind sharing your paper?

Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## jetshinoda

nexgeezus said:


> mind sharing your paper?
> 
> Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


the wall? here u go buddy http://db.tt/FTLRweL3


----------



## maverixz

jetshinoda said:


> my current setup
> 
> View attachment 32253
> 
> 
> View attachment 32254


Very clean and classy. What lock screen are you using?


----------



## jetshinoda

oh it's widgetlocker with a custom theme


----------



## geaves

chewy74 said:


>


Anyone know what clock/mic widget that is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

geaves said:


> Anyone know what clock/mic widget that is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its a UCCW skin, can be found in bbb's xda thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Latest Euroskank.

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## jetshinoda

geaves said:


> Anyone know what clock/mic widget that is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


UCCW clockwidget cmiiw


----------



## jetshinoda

Mustang302LX said:


> Latest Euroskank.
> 
> View attachment 32271
> 
> 
> View attachment 32272
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


no red camaro?


----------



## Mustang302LX

jetshinoda said:


> no red camaro?


lol nah not this time ;-)


----------



## jetshinoda

Mustang302LX said:


> lol nah not this time ;-)


well i have a black one if u want?


----------



## Mustang302LX

jetshinoda said:


> well i have a black one if u want?


I think I'm good for a while with my Decepticons wall but thanks man! lol


----------



## jetshinoda

Mustang302LX said:


> I think I'm good for a while with my Decepticons wall but thanks man! lol


i forgot..u hate black lol


----------



## chipinmyhead

Anyone know of an icon pack or theme based on the periodic table? I would love that...


----------



## jjhiza

@Chipinmyhead

Try this 

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=469532

Galaxy Nexus - ADA AffinitySERIES v1.0


----------



## mikeymop

chipinmyhead said:


> Anyone know of an icon pack or theme based on the periodic table? I would love that...


The guy who made the Flat ICS icons made Breaking Bad inspired icons

http://android.mitchs.co/

Off Topic:
Y U NO HAVE BB CODE FORE URLS


----------



## chewy74

It's called UccwfilesforWindowui by blackbearblanc



geaves said:


> Anyone know what clock/mic widget that is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekjjc

New setup







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

New wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 32170
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Could you explain what you're using on that home screen?


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## chewy74

Updated current setup... The best thing is the background changes with current weather conditions

Day









Night


----------



## AlpineM3

chewy74 said:


> Updated current setup... The best thing is the background changes with current weather conditions
> 
> Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night


That's dope! Is that a live wallpaper?? Please share your setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chipinmyhead

mikeymop said:


> The guy who made the Flat ICS icons made Breaking Bad inspired icons
> 
> http://android.mitchs.co/
> 
> Off Topic:
> Y U NO HAVE BB CODE FORE URLS


Definitely more like what I had in mind, but I think it could be so awesome. I have it in my head, and it's pretty basic. I'm not much of a graphic designer but I wouldn't mind messing around with it a little. Are there any simple icon-creation tools to start off with, anyone?

Not sure if the "Y U NO" statement was directed at me but I have no idea what you're talking about haha.


----------



## chipinmyhead

Your setup is really nice. I'll second a request to clone that shit, haha.


----------



## chewy74

Thanks guys... 
bottom dock is UccwfilesforWindowui by blackbearblanc, top is a battery /missed call and text widget inspired from blackbearblanc horibattlock. The scenery background is a set of weather icons by pooely and I made a 5X2 widget out of them.

The hard part was wallpaper positioning (underneath all the widgets) ... I used an app called wallpaper wizardrii to crop scale the wallpaper.



AlpineM3 said:


> Your setup is really nice. I'll second a request to clone that shit, haha.


----------



## AlpineM3

OK, too complicated to replicate haha....props on it though. Looks great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## addisontodd

Today's setup at 11:11 on my BRAND new Galaxy Nexus. Hence no ROMing yet.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

chewy74 said:


> Updated current setup... The best thing is the background changes with current weather conditions
> 
> Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night


Love the widget! Installed it for a bit. That thing is a resource hog.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chewy74

It's really not that bad... I will do a write up if I get some time tomorrow. This set up only uses 3 widgets to complete.



AlpineM3 said:


> OK, too complicated to replicate haha....props on it though. Looks great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop

chipinmyhead said:


> Definitely more like what I had in mind, but I think it could be so awesome. I have it in my head, and it's pretty basic. I'm not much of a graphic designer but I wouldn't mind messing around with it a little. Are there any simple icon-creation tools to start off with, anyone?
> 
> Not sure if the "Y U NO" statement was directed at me but I have no idea what you're talking about haha.


No It was to the forum owners hahaha, and use use photoshop/gimp and make .png's with the same dimensions as those icons.


----------



## chewy74

Ok, here's a quick write up of my setup with instructions... 
-extract the zip onto your sdcard 
-move Google weather folder to your weather folder and the 2 font files to your font folder
-open uccw and go to menu and select 'import skins' and navigate to the unzip files you extracted from the zip. 
-import all 3 skins 
-setup a 7x5 workspace grid for apex (what I use) 
-setup your wallpaper. I used an app called wallpaper wizardrii and used it to scale the wallpaper with no scroll. 
-add each widget. Bottom dock - 5X2, top widget - 5X1, and weather widget is 5X2 and if the wallpaper is set correctly the weather widget should be right right at the wallpapers waterline.

Credit goes to pooely for the kickass weather icons and blackbearblanc for the bottom widget and inspiring this. Please send them a thanks or a donation if you enjoy their work.

Background will change with current weather conditions 
Day









Night









Enjoy

 DOWNLOAD


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## geaves

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## addisontodd

Dam. Explanation please. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

The setup is not that difficult if you mess around with uccw for a bit. I made a few changes to it to fit my needs. Needed a internet component and changed the weather from Google now to a real weather. Does use up 129 mb though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> The setup is not that difficult if you mess around with uccw for a bit. I made a few changes to it to fit my needs. Needed a internet component and changed the weather from Google now to a real weather. Does use up 129 mb though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How did you get that fifth icon on the bottom dock widget. (The internet icon)
Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## chewy74

Nice. The widget sizes fit fine though? No overlay needed?

Looks great btw



Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> The setup is not that difficult if you mess around with uccw for a bit. I made a few changes to it to fit my needs. Needed a internet component and changed the weather from Google now to a real weather. Does use up 129 mb though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

I had to use three shapes to make email icon, a square and two lines. Then used the my browser icon for the image that used to be an email.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CZonin

Info is on my Deviantart​


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

chewy74 said:


> Nice. The widget sizes fit fine though? No overlay needed?
> 
> Looks great btw


Thank you, very nice setup. Unfortunately I use nova and it is not easy to get the edges flush with nova. But with this skin I just used a pure black wallpaper to cover the gaps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> I had to use three shapes to make email icon, a square and two lines. Then used the my browser icon for the image that used to be an email.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahh I see. I actually found a different way and you can use any icon you have. If you set up two images in uccw, line them up where you want them then take a screen shot, go to that screen shot in your gallery and crop just the two icons as the image. Go back into uccw and use that image as one image. And just put two hotspots on it. This is how mine came out. My phone, email,internet,text, and music has 5 hit spots and only using 3 icons.








Tapd from my Nexus to your eyes......


----------



## rickerbilly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

Yeah, I'm on apex... Haven't tried this setup with nova yet.

On apex there's no gaps between widgets and they fit together seamlessly.



Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Thank you, very nice setup. Unfortunately I use nova and it is not easy to get the edges flush with nova. But with this skin I just used a pure black wallpaper to cover the gaps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

mcbrocker said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I see what you did there with the home button. ;-)


----------



## regidk

geaves said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


nice ,


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentalchaos

Sorry file won't upload remove post.


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## psycho_maniac

mcbrocker said:


> I see what you did there with the home button. ;-)


And bean station. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

regidk said:


> nice ,


icons plz

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## mcbrocker

psycho_maniac said:


> And bean station. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah its a hell hole town. Oh well you gotta live somewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

There ya go no more town info lolh34r:
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jayfried

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetshinoda

rayhodge02 said:


>


what transparent icon is that? name please if anyone knows?


----------



## Mustang302LX

AOKP with matted blues and flat icons.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit

Mustang302LX said:


> AOKP with matted blues and flat icons.
> 
> View attachment 32472
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


Matted blues comes with that battery icon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Matted blues comes with that battery icon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes. When selecting CircleMod in AOKP battery settings that's the battery icon that comes up.


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## geaves

Finished. Had to make a couple icons and finished lock screen wallpaper.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future

Here my set up....always evolving. Sorcery 2.3, apex launcher no dock using gestures for app drawer, natezmod blue theme and azure uccw clock/weather skin. Go Colts!!
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

jetshinoda said:


> what transparent icon is that? name please if anyone knows?


Its from blackbearblac stash


----------



## rayhodge02

New screen


----------



## Sandman007

rayhodge02 said:


> New screen


Not a fan of the icons personally

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## automaddux

geaves said:


> Finished. Had to make a couple icons and finished lock screen wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I really need someone to show me how to make these textured wallpapers. I'm sure it's an software app for windows. could someone explain this for me?


----------



## TheSwaggeR

automaddux said:


> I really need someone to show me how to make these textured wallpapers. I'm sure it's an software app for windows. could someone explain this for me?


There are 2 ways.

One... most are making UCCW widgets with a different image background that makes it look like part of a custom wallpaper.

Two... others are simply taking wallpapers and mixing it with another wallpaper. Be sure to use your screen size for single screen or extend the width for extra screens. Use Photoshop or gimp to create them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

mcbrocker said:


> Yeah its a hell hole town. Oh well you gotta live somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


oh, sorry. Thought you made it say that. You know jelly bean. Since jb is so awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leakim

Not sure how I feel.

Posted while Living Free but avoiding the death part.


----------



## geaves

automaddux said:


> I really need someone to show me how to make these textured wallpapers. I'm sure it's an software app for windows. could someone explain this for me?


I used photoshop to make the bluish linen texture and to lay the picture of the plant I took over that.

Here are the PSDs:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11310812/forums/LS.psd
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11310812/forums/Wallpaper.psd

If you don't have photoshop, I think GIMP can open them.

edit: Added PSDs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus

Lil mihome, lil jbsourcery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Pretty much the same as last screen but different layout

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## fishfood

Lots of Nova Launcher gestures...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flomaster

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> The setup is not that difficult if you mess around with uccw for a bit. I made a few changes to it to fit my needs. Needed a internet component and changed the weather from Google now to a real weather. Does use up 129 mb though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


that weather is bad ass mind sharing the zip uccw I assume?

-=jason=-


----------



## cheeseisgood

An old one and my current.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flomaster

Kanged from Chewy74

added a browser icon, added hot spots to clock for my alarm added hot spot to date for calendar.










I tried to add "location" to the weather widget but it wasn't able to find my location for some reason even though I had auto location turned on and google maps was able to find me just fine.


----------



## bpark32

Home sweet home!

My Sourcerized Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus

flomaster said:


> Kanged from Chewy74
> 
> added a browser icon, added hot spots to clock for my alarm added hot spot to date for calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to add "location" to the weather widget but it wasn't able to find my location for some reason even though I had auto location turned on and google maps was able to find me just fine.


Did you try just uncheckin and rechecking auto location a couple times. That's what I had to do for it to show. Btw this mine with an added browser and music icon with hotspots for all of them. 








Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## lazerwolf

flomaster said:


> Kanged from Chewy74
> 
> added a browser icon, added hot spots to clock for my alarm added hot spot to date for calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to add "location" to the weather widget but it wasn't able to find my location for some reason even though I had auto location turned on and google maps was able to find me just fine.


Is that galaxy picture your background? can you share source


----------



## madzozs

Used one of Pooey's skins. Feel in love with it. B, A buttons and the D pad open folders. Just need to find a theme to match it better.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Nova launcher, UCCW, simple text, widget locker, holo dark and holo light round icon packs.


----------



## flomaster

nexgeezus said:


> Is that galaxy picture your background? can you share source


http://db.tt/iuWrCnJD
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## rycheme

Its a work in progress.










Better or worse?










Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


----------



## AdamNexus

Here's a screenshot from my iPhone 3G taken before the OG Droid was out. And people say you can't customize an iPhone. LOL. Sorry in advance if this offends anyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz

AdamNexus said:


> Here's a screenshot from my iPhone 3G taken before the OG Droid was out. And people say you can't customize an iPhone. LOL. Sorry in advance if this offends anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's nothing... lol


----------



## rayhodge02

rycheme said:


> Its a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


better for sure

~4GIVEN~


----------



## lazerwolf

rycheme said:


> Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


What icons are those!


----------



## samthe2can

Since Borderlands 2 came out (and I'm addicted) I've had to change my set up


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## rycheme

lazerwolf said:


> What icons are those!


They're from black bear blanc's collection.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804627
Black Bear Blanc _No root theming

Sent via mind control... with help from my thumbs


----------



## Kevin3328

We got a tough one this week.. had to prep the nex up and get it ready for Sunday nite!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

New screen. Not sure if I'm happy yet. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza




----------



## Don Serrot

I only have stuff on two screens right now. Just got this phone so I haven't gone hog wild with it yet.
Right now it just has my essentials, some quick access music controls, and a flashlight widget I just grabbed real quick for taking out the trash lol.
I'm rooted on the leak now known as the official VZW JB update.


----------



## TiffG

My latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andoird213

First time I've ever posted a home screen set up on any forum...finished this yesterday. What do y'all think?


----------



## psycho_maniac

andoird213 said:


> First time I've ever posted a home screen set up on any forum...finished this yesterday. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 32664


seems really empty but i love it!


----------



## flomaster

5acrosstheeye said:


> New screen. Not sure if I'm happy yet. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 can I have that icon pack? For a link ?

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## andoird213

psycho_maniac said:


> seems really empty but i love it!


Empty? Don't ya mean minimal?


----------



## jjhiza

andoird213 said:


> First time I've ever posted a home screen set up on any forum...finished this yesterday. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 32664


I like this a lot actually! It's simple, minimal, and streamlined...and the wallpaper works very well against the stark black and white of the theme. Setting up a minimalistic look is much harder than it seems...you need balance between the wallpaper, icons, widgets, and theme, otherwise, everything looks like crap. This is extremely well done.


----------



## ms0chez

Today's.


----------



## pimpannara

what image dimensions did you use to have that wallpaper fit into the weather widget? i can't figure it out for the life of me



flomaster said:


> Kanged from Chewy74
> 
> added a browser icon, added hot spots to clock for my alarm added hot spot to date for calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to add "location" to the weather widget but it wasn't able to find my location for some reason even though I had auto location turned on and google maps was able to find me just fine.


----------



## andoird213

jjhiza said:


> I like this a lot actually! It's simple, minimal, and streamlined...and the wallpaper works very well against the stark black and white of the theme. Setting up a minimalistic look is much harder than it seems...you need balance between the wallpaper, icons, widgets, and theme, otherwise, everything looks like crap. This is extremely well done.


Thanks!! And yes, it certainly is hard! Took me a while...I was looking for a wall with a black background so that it blended it with the status bar and navbar and looked all sort of connected...then had to find the right theme chooser theme, the right settings, make the icons myself...yep...minimal can be tricky!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Everything i need on two screens.


----------



## Fishraper

ms0chez said:


> Today's.


lol thought about "haters gonna hate"


----------



## joshoid

Running AOKP with Google bean by the1dynasty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andoird213

joshoid said:


> Running AOKP with Google bean by the1dynasty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Looks good!


----------



## chewy74

Long live...


----------



## psycho_maniac

andoird213 said:


> Empty? Don't ya mean minimal?


yes, that is exactly what i meant actually. love it!


----------



## flomaster

pimpannara said:


> what image dimensions did you use to have that wallpaper fit into the weather widget? i can't figure it out for the life of me


 I used an app called wallpaper wizardrii it wasn't a particular size, but I used one of the crop settings. Took several times to get it to line up correctly so I had black above and below.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Wallpaper base:

- Used Google for wallpapers
- Used Picsay Pro app to modify the wallpapers

Apps used:

- Picsay Pro
- UCCW (clock and page tabs by me)
- Minimalistic Text
- APW Widgets with Lucid Skin for Facebook
- Any.DO transparent widget
- Nova Launcher Prime
- Month Calendar Widget app
- Vapor Spectrum's Icon pack from Play Store
- cad ART with MusicMod (cannot share yet)
- TuneIn Pro transparent
- EQ Equalizer holo transparent

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Uccw2 with Asus weather
Apw reader
Tersus icons and wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

Seed for life.










Credit to blackbearblanc for letting me loot his stash.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## jjhiza

chewy74 said:


> Seed for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to blackbearblanc for letting me loot his stash.
> 
> DOWNLOAD


Nice job man!! Really interesting setup!


----------



## lostnuke

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

A new 1







G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## jmart518

Playing with transparency in the nav and status bars










ROM: Home made CM10
LS: Stock JB Mod
HS: Apex Launcher
Clock: UCCW
Notification Battery: Battery Widget? Reborn! (BETA)


----------



## exitium

We've all seen this one... i just tweaked it a bit for my own personal taste. I'm lovin' it so far... still need to make some adjustments though.


----------



## Sandman007

hotelmrrsn said:


> Everything i need on two screens.


wallpaper on last 2 screens and icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## andoird213

Wikkdwarrior said:


> A new 1
> View attachment 32740
> 
> G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


Is the Hexagon grid thing UCCW?


----------



## andoird213

jmart518 said:


> Playing with transparency in the nav and status bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM: Home made CM10
> LS: Stock JB Mod
> HS: Apex Launcher
> Clock: UCCW
> Notification Battery: Battery Widget? Reborn! (BETA)


Love that!


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

andoird213 said:


> Is the Hexagon grid thing UCCW?


yup...it's called chemclock
G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## andoird213

Wikkdwarrior said:


> yup...it's called chemclock
> G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


Your own design? Or pre-made?


----------



## sandfreak

Simplicity

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

andoird213 said:


> Your own design? Or pre-made?


it's pre made...found it over on XDA

G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## andoird213

Wikkdwarrior said:


> it's pre made...found it over on XDA
> 
> G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


Cool thanks


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Wallpaper: http://db.tt/PjNqSuXJ
Icons are holo dark round, holo light round. (Can't remember were i got them but a quick Google search should do it)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

hotelmrrsn said:


> Wallpaper: http://db.tt/PjNqSuXJ
> Icons are holo dark round, holo light round. (Can't remember were i got them but a quick Google search should do it)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


can't seem to find the right icons









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

Wikkdwarrior said:


> it's pre made...found it over on XDA
> 
> G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


Can you share the wallpaper. Please and thank you

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## flomaster

Here is what I'm rocking today.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## sandfreak

Sandman007 said:


> can't seem to find the right icons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Just browse the android themes sub forum on xda. They're there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andoird213

Figured this would be the best place to ask...anyone have any cool Nova Launcher folder background images? Minimal looking?


----------



## nexgeezus

andoird213 said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask...anyone have any cool Nova Launcher folder background images? Minimal looking?


Here's a few different ones that I found in random spots. None were created by me.

http://copy.com/1G8UE/NovaBackrounds.zip
Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

nexgeezus said:


> Can you share the wallpaper. Please and thank you
> 
> Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


sure anything to help my fellow JellyBeanians...lol








G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Undecided. Which one? First theme or second? I wanted to redo the first with the zypher black softkeys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

5acrosstheeye said:


> Undecided. Which one? First theme or second? I wanted to redo the first with the zypher black softkeys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


first one for sure...it really hurts me to say but I think the blue throws it off...lol(love my blue)

G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Still learning...I just downloaded uccw yesterday...I'm hooked...









G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## nexgeezus

Wikkdwarrior said:


> Still learning...I just downloaded uccw yesterday...I'm hooked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


What theme is this?


----------



## Mattyray1

Minimal and dark 

sent from...um where am I?


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

It's called ICS Glow for cm10...its a buck or two in the market but totally worth it.

G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## Mattyray1

Minimal and dark 

sent from...um where am I?


----------



## bickler

My current set up. I like it. Everything I need on one screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sense reflect weather using uccw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

just a wallpaper and one widget.

wallpaper is here http://mycolorscreen...47976469448.jpg credits to that guy

UCCW widget credit chewy 74 https://www.dropbox....Chewy74uccw.zip

using apex


----------



## addisontodd

amm5890 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Omg, let's have some instructions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890

addisontodd said:


> Omg, let's have some instructions.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i edited my original post with the two things needed


----------



## philsfan

5acrosstheeye said:


> Undecided. Which one? First theme or second? I wanted to redo the first with the zypher black softkeys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


can you post this lovely, boring grey wallpaper please? 

they are both awesome, by the way


----------



## TiffG

My latest...don't know if I like the icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


I want wallpaper and lockscreen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## poly2012

jmart518 said:


> Playing with transparency in the nav and status bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM: Home made CM10
> LS: Stock JB Mod
> HS: Apex Launcher
> Clock: UCCW
> Notification Battery: Battery Widget? Reborn! (BETA)


How did you get your nav/status bar transparent? Is it only for CM10? I'm running AOKP for the toro


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is mine. Just changed the wallpaper but I love this wallpaper and I love fall and its colors










link to wallpaper: http://www.saltyrunning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/fall-road.jpg
warning res is 2956x2000 lol


----------



## jmart518

andoird213 said:


> How did you get your nav/status bar transparent? Is it only for CM10? I'm running AOKP for the toro


It can be done for any rom, but it is much easier when you compile it yourself. There is also a patch that *evilisto *created for a couple different roms and explains *here*


----------



## slashdotdash

What I have so far


----------



## nexgeezus

New setup...........








Tap'd........that is all


----------



## Leakim

Posted while Living Free but avoiding the death part.


----------



## litso

jmart518 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It can be done for any rom, but it is much easier when you compile it yourself. There is also a patch that *evilisto *created for a couple different roms and explains *here*


I remember seeing a guide awhile back about changing it in the source code, but I can't find it now. Would you mind giving a link or a short tutorial about what to change for the transparent navbar and status bar?


----------



## blueman

[ROM] MIUIAndroid [Jelly Bean] 2.9.21
Apex Launcher
Chrome Theme Go/Nova/Apex
Advanced Clock Widget​





​


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## addisontodd

qwiklildroider said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What icon pack?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider

addisontodd said:


> What icon pack?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tommasomatteuzzi.suaveadwdonate

Worth it in my opinion Always been a favorite of mine since my DX days on miui GB


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent From My Toro+ via White Tapatalk


----------



## chewy74




----------



## nibrwr

chewy74 said:


>


What weather/photo widget is that?


----------



## nibrwr

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent From My Toro+ via White Tapatalk


Nice! What weather widget is that?


----------



## chewy74

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32075877


nibrwr said:


> What weather/photo widget is that?


----------



## ÜBER™

nibrwr said:


> Nice! What weather widget is that?


Its a fancy widget clock. Inverted Sense clock and the faded vos weather skin i think its called.

What i would like to know is what people are using for their fancy looking lock screens thats all im missing the stock one is kind of boring


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

What lock screen apps are people using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

ÜBER™ said:


> Its a fancy widget clock. Inverted Sense clock and the faded vos weather skin i think its called.
> 
> What i would like to know is what people are using for their fancy looking lock screens thats all im missing the stock one is kind of boring


I just use stock cm10 lock screen which has 5 shortcuts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

nickey76 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Can you share the wallpaper? Please

Tap'd........that is all


----------



## nexgeezus

Added weather......








Tap'd........that is all


----------



## bostonbassman78

My set up for right now
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74




----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Same rom. Just updated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus

nickey76 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thank you

Tap'd from a Nexus...........period


----------



## nickey76

No problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDocB

Simple and clean.


----------



## sandfreak

The lock screens are usually widgetlocker if they're customized.

From the dev of nova launcher.

Can be laggy at times but its a nice app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

TheDocB said:


> Simple and clean.


Nice. Mind sharing the icon set?


----------



## Barf

Double post....ignore


----------



## Barf

New isht


----------



## drcmda

my lil sis made me those wallpapers. love them. (-:


----------



## Barf

They are quite awesome! You don't have them.posted somewhere for public use do you?


----------



## drcmda

some are on her webpage: http://www.krebsmilk.de/extras.html

all of them are in paranoidandroid though. just longpress the homescreen and tap wallpapers. you can extract them aswell, they're in /system/app/pawallpapers.apk rename to zip and unpack, its in res/drawables

or fetch them directly from our git: https://github.com/ParanoidAndroid/android_packages_apps_ParanoidWallpapers/tree/jellybean/res/drawable-nodpi


----------



## AlpineM3

drcmda said:


> some are on her webpage: http://www.krebsmilk.de/extras.html
> 
> all of them are in paranoidandroid though. just longpress the homescreen and tap wallpapers. you can extract them aswell, they're in /system/app/pawallpapers.apk rename to zip and unpack, its in res/drawables
> 
> or fetch them directly from our git: https://github.com/ParanoidAndroid/android_packages_apps_ParanoidWallpapers/tree/jellybean/res/drawable-nodpi


Currently rockin 2.15 PA and have seen more wallpapers than before....I hear 2.16 for maguro is already out, will there be additional walls? Keep em coming and thanks for all your hard work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture

drcmda said:


> my lil sis made me those wallpapers. love them. (-:


Your sister has a lot of talent. Some really awesome stuff on her site.


----------



## drcmda

AlpineM3 said:


> Your sister has a lot of talent. Some really awesome stuff on her site.


 thanks dude, she will be happy to hear.


----------



## Barf

drcmda said:


> some are on her webpage: http://www.krebsmilk.de/extras.html
> 
> all of them are in paranoidandroid though. just longpress the homescreen and tap wallpapers. you can extract them aswell, they're in /system/app/pawallpapers.apk rename to zip and unpack, its in res/drawables
> 
> or fetch them directly from our git: https://github.com/ParanoidAndroid/android_packages_apps_ParanoidWallpapers/tree/jellybean/res/drawable-nodpi


Thanks man!


----------



## bakerbert

Steel Setup


----------



## salem

My new setup...


----------



## TheDocB

Barf said:


> Nice. Mind sharing the icon set?


Sure!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.smplblue


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Latest


----------



## ÜBER™




----------



## AlpineM3

drcmda said:


> well yeah im planing to do that. but taking it slow. she is not so easy to persuade and i need to constantly bug her and also i'd like to include more harmless stuff as not everyone likes cartoons.
> 
> thanks dude, she will be happy to hear.


Awesome! Look forward to it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Simple SlimBean


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happypizza

ÜBER™ said:


>


Is this a live wallpaper?? I really like that!


----------



## DevinLeFevere

happypizza said:


> Is this a live wallpaper?? I really like that!


yeah, thats dope. Also what launcher? Those icons looks to be a correct size..


----------



## Barf

salem said:


> My new setup...


Nice and clean. That a uccw skin?


----------



## salem

Barf said:


> Nice and clean. That a uccw skin?


Thx... yea, I just modified a skin I found on xda by black bear blanc. The image changes with the current conditions.


----------



## Barf

salem said:


> Thx... yea, I just modified a skin I found on xda by black bear blanc. The image changes with the current conditions.


Nice. I figured it changed, seen a few like that. But that ones got a cool "Google Now" look to it. Thanks for sharing!

Mind sharing the edited skin file?


----------



## flomaster

Here's today's flavor

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## TheSwaggeR

I guess posting pictures is broken with Tapatalk. Gay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

TheSwaggeR said:


> I guess posting pictures is broken with Tapatalk. Gay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


works fine here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sandman007 said:


> works fine here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Was working fine early this morning till now. No updates, no changes since early this morning so I have no clue why its no longer working.

Edit: Just found out update broke some stuff. Quite a bit of complaints in the Play Store review.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ÜBER™

happypizza said:


> yeah, thats dope. Also what launcher? Those icons looks to be a correct size..


Nova Launcher Prime the Grid size 7x7. The icons are from a go launcher theme called Jaku. I got em from the N7 forums on xda. Pretty sick icons.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Made a few changes to add to the sexy on this beast...








G-Nex rockin' Team Baked Blackbean v.4 As dark as it gets!


----------



## TheShamrock7

Liquid RC3, with JayRThemer beta blue theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## slashdotdash




----------



## andoird213

TheSwaggeR said:


> I guess posting pictures is broken with Tapatalk. Gay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try using forum hosted rather than Tapatalk hosted


----------



## andoird213

Anyone have some good either nature or cityscape wallpapers for a minimal set up?


----------



## nibrwr

slashdotdash said:


> View attachment 33041


Can you share your softkeys please?


----------



## Barf

andoird213 said:


> Anyone have some good either nature or cityscape wallpapers for a minimal set up?


Maybe check here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18331-post-your-wallpaper-but-not-a-screen-shot/

But here's the only nature one I have on my SD right now


----------



## Barf

lostnuke said:


> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


Is that a uccw skin up top? I like it a lot.


----------



## chewy74




----------



## rayhodge02

chewy74 said:


>


Chewy nice is this a wallpaper or all uccw either way NICE!!!

~4GIVEN~


----------



## TiffG

Latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash

nibrwr said:


> Can you share your softkeys please?


Sure - I took the idea from the Moto softkeys and quickly whipped up some replicas, though now that ive been with em' for a bit I've seen they need some refining.

Edit: Moved to more recent post.


----------



## Mattes

Simply MIUI 4.1 with remixed Prime HD and Cold Fusion HD icons


----------



## lostnuke

Barf said:


> Is that a uccw skin up top? I like it a lot.


Yup. That one is courtesy of jjhiza. There is a link to it in this thread. I modified it a little but all credit is his.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## chewy74

Thanks man. It's a wallpaper and the rest are uccw.



rayhodge02 said:


> Chewy nice is this a wallpaper or all uccw either way NICE!!!
> 
> ~4GIVEN~


----------



## chewy74

Ok, here's my set up...

Echo Boss tab by Echo113
Echo Boss clock by Echo113
Icons are blackbearblanc called dark icons

The rest I made

Wallpaper I flipped vertical and also included.

Note that the weather tab is missing a few weather images. The original creator either didn't update it to 2.+.+ or didn't include it. I haven't got the chance to update them myself.

If mediafire asks you to sign up to download please let me know and I will add new links

Hope you enjoy.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## OutofStep13

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What twitter widget is this?


----------



## slashdotdash

nibrwr said:


> Can you share your softkeys please?


Here they are - (praying the .zip is okay)

View attachment softkey icons.zip


Note there are quite a few menu icons - I've found this one hard to crop without it being either too big or too small compared to the home and back icons.

The latest AOKP I'm on is also giving me hell with the selection of icons - despite selecting from the gallery it force closes. I say this because I'm not too sure how good the updated icons are and I'm probably going to have to flash back to build 2.

Let me know if you want something changed but it's all pretty simple stuff - just the cropping and sizing for use in the navbar.

Edit: Added 'recents' icon - it's different from the one in the screenie, as it's more elongated - but I think it looks a lot better with all the icons together.









It's above and rather hard to see...


----------



## nibrwr

Thanks! I sent you a PM


----------



## slashdotdash

OutofStep13 said:


> What twitter widget is this?


I could be wrong, but that looks like Android Pro Widgets


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Here's mine today:







and my lock screen:







Lucid theme and wallpaper by Sonny Sekhon, icons by Creativity, clock by me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetshinoda

been rockin' this setup since 1st October


----------



## andoird213

slashdotdash said:


> Here they are - (praying the .zip is okay)
> 
> View attachment 33087
> 
> 
> Note there are quite a few menu icons - I've found this one hard to crop without it being either too big or too small compared to the home and back icons.
> 
> The latest AOKP I'm on is also giving me hell with the selection of icons - despite selecting from the gallery it force closes. I say this because I'm not too sure how good the updated icons are and I'm probably going to have to flash back to build 2.
> 
> Let me know if you want something changed but it's all pretty simple stuff - just the cropping and sizing for use in the navbar.
> 
> Edit: Added 'recents' icon - it's different from the one in the screenie, as it's more elongated - but I think it looks a lot better with all the icons together.
> 
> View attachment 33091
> 
> 
> It's above and rather hard to see...


 not seeing a link?


----------



## Smcdo123

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## andoird213

Smcdo123 said:


> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


 Love that


----------



## Smcdo123

Are you talking about my sig or screenshots? Lol. If you want the walls I have them on my deviant art smcdo123.deviantart.com

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## andoird213

Smcdo123 said:


> Are you talking about my sig or screenshots? Lol. If you want the walls I have them on my deviant art smcdo123.deviantart.com
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Love both! Big AOKP fan myself...rocked my one of unicorn shirts from Cruzerlite today as a matter o' fact!  Will check out the walls. More varieties of the same shape, or just those 2 and others? I mean, I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Smcdo123

andoird213 said:


> Love both! Big AOKP fan myself...rocked my one of unicorn shirts from Cruzerlite today as a matter o' fact!  Will check out the walls. More varieties of the same shape, or just those 2 and others? I mean, I guess I'll find out!


I have different walls on there but I have that same diamond shape in different colors. And haha awesome. I rock my aokp case all the time. My gf is like wow your so gay wtf does that mean. I just shake my head haha. Thanks tho bro!

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## andoird213

Smcdo123 said:


> I have different walls on there but I have that same diamond shape in different colors. And haha awesome. I rock my aokp case all the time. My gf is like wow your so gay wtf does that mean. I just shake my head haha. Thanks tho bro!
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Know the feeling! Have had to explain it numerous times to numerous people (including my gf haha). I have 2 cases as well, though can't use them because I use the 3800 mAh battery


----------



## Smcdo123

andoird213 said:


> Know the feeling! Have had to explain it numerous times to numerous people (including my gf haha). I have 2 cases as well, though can't use them because I use the 3800 mAh battery


Damn I need battery life but I can never take that dive into the 3800 battery haha. I've seen my gfs dad drop his thunderbolt with that huge ass extended battery and I kid you not 4 times shattered screens.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## andoird213

Smcdo123 said:


> Damn I need battery life but I can never take that dive into the 3800 battery haha. I've seen my gfs dad drop his thunderbolt with that huge ass extended battery and I kid you not 4 times shattered screens.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


For the GNex, I actually like it. Makes it fit better in the hand IMO. People are raving about thin phones, and I don't want them thin! Friend has a RAZR and I always feel like the darn thing's gonna slide right out of my hand! This sort of fills it out


----------



## Smcdo123

andoird213 said:


> For the GNex, I actually like it. Makes it fit better in the hand IMO. People are raving about thin phones, and I don't want them thin! Friend has a RAZR and I always feel like the darn thing's gonna slide right out of my hand! This sort of fills it out


Lol I hear you. I like my to have something to grip naw mean haha jp









Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Giving a 1 screen setup a go. I kinda like not having everything I need on 1 screen 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

xlinuxtrancex said:


> Here's mine today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my lock screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid theme and wallpaper by Sonny Sekhon, icons by Creativity, clock by me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


icons plz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Sandman007 said:


> icons plz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.mnml

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

..


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Random screens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

OutofStep13 said:


> What twitter widget is this?


Yep, android pro widget...lucid theme. Basically they are the old launcher pro widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bostonbassman78

New set up
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PapiJumpable

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Sense reflect weather using uccw.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can you link everything you used? Love it


----------



## bickler

My new set up I found on mycolorscreen. Tweeked a little bit in Photoshop. All credit goes to the guy who made the home screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlazinSS

lostnuke said:


> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


How did you get the top Navy bar to look like that?


----------



## BigShotProducer

My attempt with the super boss theme.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

Latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

sandfreak said:


> Latest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what weather widget is this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

BlazinSS said:


> How did you get the top Navy bar to look like that?


Its a uccw widget skin. Search for posts by jjhiza and you'll find a drop box link for it.


----------



## mil0ck

sandfreak said:


> Latest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I used to use that wl-skin on my Nexus S  Otherwise great looking screens!
Tapatalk'd from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## sandfreak

mcbrocker said:


> what weather widget is this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


UCCW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem

sandfreak said:


> UCCW
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did you get the weather icons for that?


----------



## Barf

sandfreak said:


> Latest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That shits fresh. And clean.


----------



## kochoid

tippy-tapped from SLO County


----------



## mcbrocker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## quezpr123




----------



## mekjjc

A little Halloween love.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Finally got used go LMT. +1 For screen real estate

•_•


----------



## slashdotdash

Sandman007 said:


> Finally got used go LMT. +1 For screen real estate
> 
> •_•


I've been thinking about LMT since I got mine but I just can't part with Apex - if only there were some way to work the gestures into more popular launchers


----------



## sandfreak

salem said:


> Where did you get the weather icons for that?


I take no credit for designing it. I just modified a tad to my liking. The weather icons came in the widget's uzip.

Thanks everybody for the comments and likes.

As always if anyone has questions or requests I'd be glad to provide answers and/or links.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

sandfreak said:


> I take no credit for designing it. I just modified a tad to my liking. The weather icons came in the widget's uzip.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the comments and likes.
> 
> As always if anyone has questions or requests I'd be glad to provide answers and/or links.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Go seahawks!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

Sandman007 said:


> I want wallpaper and lockscreen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


What icons are these

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andoird213

mcbrocker said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Used that SGS3 mod for a while. Pretty neat, huh?


----------



## Sandman007

I don't get what you mean. I'm using T with Apex. I use gestures with Apex too

•_•


----------



## Sandman007

xfighter1188 said:


> What icons are these
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


idk its his screen

•_•


----------



## mcbrocker

andoird213 said:


> Used that SGS3 mod for a while. Pretty neat, huh?


That it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xfighter1188

mbh87 said:


> Figured I'd try out MiUi since it's smooth again


What icons are these?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem

sandfreak said:


> I take no credit for designing it. I just modified a tad to my liking. The weather icons came in the widget's uzip.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the comments and likes.
> 
> As always if anyone has questions or requests I'd be glad to provide answers and/or links.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yay! A link would be cool. Thx!


----------



## CZonin




----------



## slashdotdash

Sandman007 said:


> I don't get what you mean. I'm using T with Apex. I use gestures with Apex too
> 
> •_•


I stand corrected, I was under the impression this whole time that it was a homescreen launcher replacement, but you're right after research it looks like can be used in conjunction with Apex.

Definitely going to try this now

Thanks! 

/. -


----------



## nexgeezus

Sandman007 said:


> Finally got used go LMT. +1 For screen real estate
> 
> •_•


sorry but what is LMT?

Tap'd from a Nexus...........period


----------



## Sandman007

LMT is a program that can remove your soft keys (For extra screen real estate) and can put in "Hidden" Softkeys. You just swipe your finger on the side of the screen in a half circle to show the LMT Pie (Soft keys).

http://rootzwiki.com...t-instructions/

Edit: You actually need an app like Full Screen Toggle to remove the soft keys as the LMT Pie app won't do it for you


----------



## killthehippies

for now...


----------



## EniGmA1987

CZonin said:


>


Nice and clean. What icons are those?


----------



## Sandman007

EniGmA1987 said:


> Nice and clean. What icons are those?


I think this is it https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.theme.kxnt.miui&hl=en


----------



## chewy74

ROYGBIV


----------



## sandfreak

salem said:


> Yay! A link would be cool. Thx!


http://db.tt/PH3QUnfm

Let me know if it doesn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem

sandfreak said:


> http://db.tt/PH3QUnfm
> 
> Let me know if it doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks!


----------



## salem

Loving this setup!


----------



## burrrdub

chewy74 said:


> ROYGBIV


How'd you get your notification and home menu button like that?


----------



## chewy74

Nav bar is the soft pixel mod by atticus. The notification panel is part of the uccw I made and included in the zip.



burrrdub said:


> How'd you get your notification and home menu button like that?


----------



## Leakim

Dialed in finally.


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## TheSwaggeR




----------



## chipinmyhead

Barf said:


> Its a uccw widget skin. Search for posts by jjhiza and you'll find a drop box link for it.


I searched this thread and the site, but I definitely can't find a dropbox link for this UCCW skin. Little help?


----------



## jetshinoda

chipinmyhead said:


> I searched this thread and the site, but I definitely can't find a dropbox link for this UCCW skin. Little help?


it's on xda actually here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880050 u can start searching there


----------



## jetshinoda

and here's my screen today


----------



## nunyazz

jetshinoda said:


> it's on xda actually here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1880050 u can start searching there


or here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33443-rom411aosp-new-affinityseries-v10-jelly-bean-beta-1/page__st__360#entry939284


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## rayhodge02

new screen


----------



## 22stars

jetshinoda said:


> been rockin' this setup since 1st October
> View attachment 33106


what clock/theme is that?


----------



## psycho_maniac

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## dork313

Here's one of mine that I'm currently proud of.


----------



## nibrwr

Mind sharing your UCCW skin?


----------



## Cobra78

Hallo.

Here is mine, with Nova Prime, Elixir2 Widget and Simple Calendar Widget


----------



## Bryanjg0275

TheRoosevelt said:


> Details:
> Wallpaper
> Widgets: Minimal Reader Pro, Flipboard, One More Clock
> Icons: Project glass icons
> ROM: Liquid Smooth - Jelly Bean


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## joshoid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dro21

Just did this


----------



## imperivm

dro21 said:


> Just did this


Is that a pokeball icon in the middle on the top row?


----------



## jetshinoda

22stars said:


> what clock/theme is that?


i'm using djdarkknight96 theme darkjelly with UCCW just messin' with an 8-bits font and icons


----------



## btucker2003

rayhodge02 said:


> new screen


Icons please!?


----------



## TiffG

Newest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

jetshinoda said:


> and here's my screen today
> View attachment 33353


Apple might sue you for that slide to unlock!







Awesome setup though man!!


----------



## BHuber09

I rarely post here but I'm love the wall so I had to share

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dro21

imperivm said:


> Is that a pokeball icon in the middle on the top row?


I think so. It's my chrome icon. I got it here
http://kgill77.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5crlk5


----------



## jetshinoda

Mustang302LX said:


> Apple might sue you for that slide to unlock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome setup though man!!


thanks man..bahahhaha if they do..they might as well sue a 3rd party app and other theme and icon packs developers lol


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDaniels2186




----------



## chewy74

*The Rabbit Hole*

Icons are silverwhites by blackbearblanc (modified)

Enjoy.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## htcevo4g03

chewy74 said:


> *The Rabbit Hole*
> 
> Icons are silverwhites by blackbearblanc (modified)
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> DOWNLOAD


Can i ask how you can replace the typical back home and recent buttons? I know a lot of ROMs have the ability to change color, amount, order, ect. But I'm not quite sure how you can replace them with custom soft keys like you do here. Any help from ( from anyone) who knows about this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

htcevo4g03 said:


> Can i ask how you can replace the typical back home and recent buttons? I know a lot of ROMs have the ability to change color, amount, order, ect. But I'm not quite sure how you can replace them with custom soft keys like you do here. Any help from ( from anyone) who knows about this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Some ROMs like aokp have this functionality. You must supply the image though. Search rootz and xda for softkey icons or navbar icons and you should find some nice pre-made ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htcevo4g03

mentose457 said:


> Some ROMs like aokp have this functionality. You must supply the image though. Search rootz and xda for softkey icons or navbar icons and you should find some nice pre-made ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hey thank you for the fast reply.

Yeah I'm very familiar with the soft keys floating around llthe zenith keys( and a bunch more) as an example through zip themer and metamorph or flashable directly through CWM or TWRP but that's the only way I knew. 
I didn't realize it was possible to choose your own and use them as your soft keys. Like I said I know how to apply sets like zenith keys and others but I'm still not understanding how to use anything other than the premade keys.

If you could explain a bit further I would very much appreciate it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

icons made by sammy cakes


----------



## chewy74

They are called softpixel by atticus and he has a nav key thread here.



htcevo4g03 said:


> Hey thank you for the fast reply.
> 
> Yeah I'm very familiar with the soft keys floating around llthe zenith keys( and a bunch more) as an example through zip themer and metamorph or flashable directly through CWM or TWRP but that's the only way I knew.
> I didn't realize it was possible to choose your own and use them as your soft keys. Like I said I know how to apply sets like zenith keys and others but I'm still not understanding how to use anything other than the premade keys.
> 
> If you could explain a bit further I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

htcevo4g03 said:


> Hey thank you for the fast reply.
> 
> Yeah I'm very familiar with the soft keys floating around llthe zenith keys( and a bunch more) as an example through zip themer and metamorph or flashable directly through CWM or TWRP but that's the only way I knew.
> I didn't realize it was possible to choose your own and use them as your soft keys. Like I said I know how to apply sets like zenith keys and others but I'm still not understanding how to use anything other than the premade keys.
> 
> If you could explain a bit further I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have to extract the images from the zipthemer/metamorph file or use your own.

Then you place the images in your internal storage ("sdcard").

Then in the place where you edit the number of softkeys, you touch the softkey image that is to the right of the description. Note that you are not selecting the key in the navbar.

Then you use the gallery to select the image. At this point its kind of a pain to center the image. You will figure it out though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

Anyone know a way to get the lock screen clock on the home screen? Like exact placement/size/ everything

If you don't know what clock I mean I'm talking about this one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem

xfighter1188 said:


> Anyone know a way to get the lock screen clock on the home screen? Like exact placement/size/ everything
> 
> If you don't know what clock I mean I'm talking about this one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try making it with uccw


----------



## xfighter1188

salem said:


> Try making it with uccw


Thanks I made a black version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sometimes I like functionality over beauty


----------



## droid future

htcevo4g03 said:


> Can i ask how you can replace the typical back home and recent buttons? I know a lot of ROMs have the ability to change color, amount, order, ect. But I'm not quite sure how you can replace them with custom soft keys like you do here. Any help from ( from anyone) who knows about this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried jbsourcery by chance? In that rom you can choose what soft keys you want. They have a wide selection of soft keys and many more goodies downloadable within the rom and the ability to change on the fly. Just my suggestion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

htcevo4g03 said:


> Can i ask how you can replace the typical back home and recent buttons? I know a lot of ROMs have the ability to change color, amount, order, ect. But I'm not quite sure how you can replace them with custom soft keys like you do here. Any help from ( from anyone) who knows about this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you want to stick with your ROM of choice instead you can just download the images (Google Nav bar icons, xda has a thread) or make your own with gimp/photo shop and replace them in the systemui.apk via this guide

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16299-how-to-change-out-system-images-using-7zip-for-the-noobbeginner/


----------



## Harleydroid

Here's one I just started








Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex


----------



## dork313

My latest home screen built off my previous one. Used uccw, desktop visualizer, simple calendar widget, and apex launcher pro.


----------



## Barf

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mind sharing that wallpaper?


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm

Harleydroid said:


> Here's one I just started
> View attachment 33587
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex


Yikes


----------



## zidave

Pretty new to this stuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Not too shabby zidave


----------



## Kevin3328

I don't put much on the home screen.. keep it simple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7revin

My halo theme


----------



## flomaster

Too hot for teacher uccw and wallpaper from wallbase.net searching for classroom

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## dork313

Another layout using uccw, desktop visualizer, extdate, apex, and evolution ROM. Once again kept the large android icon in the corner, sorta becoming my trademark lol. The wallpaper I found online somewhere and I edited it to fit my needs.This is my favorite one so far.


----------



## R.Bendt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

You guys using uccw aren't noticing it eating up ram? One widget was using over 150mb on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987

I notice it using a lot if I have 5 or 6 UCCW widgets on my screen at the same time, but even with all of them it is using 180MB. So a single one taking 150 seems strange to me.


----------



## Rootz76

dork313 said:


> Another layout using uccw, desktop visualizer, extdate, apex, and evolution ROM. Once again kept the large android icon in the corner, sorta becoming my trademark lol. The wallpaper I found online somewhere and I edited it to fit my needs.This is my favorite one so far.


How do you get the Google search bar to look like you have at the top of your home screen?
Also, is that your app drawer at the far right?


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## monky_1

My Mickey Mouse Theme


----------



## dork313

Rootz76 said:


> How do you get the Google search bar to look like you have at the top of your home screen?
> Also, is that your app drawer at the far right?


That's a simple one. I use apex launcher pro which has the option for tablet mode and it changes the search bar and includes the apps button though I never use it because I use the swipe up gesture to open the app drawer.


----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## nibrwr

rayhodge02 said:


>


Details?


----------



## Kevin3328

Working on my new cyan and orange theme... coming along nicely enough to use it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RageXicity

CZonin said:


>


 What widgets are those?


----------



## litso

RageXicity said:


> What widgets are those?


http://czonin.deviantart.com/art/10-7-12-331229866


----------



## chewy74

AHC

-Icons by apodo
-Clock hands taken from niteowls movado blue and modified.
-wallpaper in zip 
-widgets and wall made to fit galaxy nexus screen res. Resize as necessary for your screen size.

My first time making an analog... Any feedback is welcomed.

Enjoy

http://goo.gl/ylyzc]DOWNLOAD[/URL]


----------



## Sandman007

@Chewy74 WOW! Very nice job bro! I just set this on NY phone and I think ill keep it a while.


----------



## TheShamrock7

Kevin3328 said:


> Working on my new cyan and orange theme... coming along nicely enough to use it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Lookin good Kevin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheShamrock7

Minimal Fornication Theme , by JayRThemer.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem

Giving miui a run. I really like it.


----------



## Kevin3328

TheShamrock7 said:


> Lookin good Kevin.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same to u man.. minimal fornixation is a beauty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

nibrwr said:


> Details?


Apw for Facebook and the rest is 
Uccw skin I made icons
~4GIVEN~


----------



## vmax711

AOKP JB Buil;d4
OPenBook wallpaper from Wallbase.cc (mod by me)
UCCW Clock - Dreamlife
Weather Eye
Dreamlyfe Dock Icons


----------



## dork313

Another screen using the normal personalization apps and a wallpaper that I edited.


----------



## dork313

vmax711 said:


> AOKP JB Buil;d4
> OPenBook wallpaper from Wallbase.cc (mod by me)
> UCCW Clock - Dreamlife
> Weather Eye
> Dreamlyfe Dock Icons


Very nice.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## htcevo4g03

vmax711 said:


> AOKP JB Buil;d4
> OPenBook wallpaper from Wallbase.cc (mod by me)
> UCCW Clock - Dreamlife
> Weather Eye
> Dreamlyfe Dock Icons


Screenie not showing for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipinmyhead

chewy74 said:


> AHC
> 
> -Icons by apodo
> -Clock hands taken from niteowls movado blue and modified.
> -wallpaper in zip
> -widgets and wall made to fit galaxy nexus screen res. Resize as necessary for your screen size.
> 
> My first time making an analog... Any feedback is welcomed.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> DOWNLOAD


Apologize ahead for this, but will this theme work with Liquid ROM? It looks great! I'm running LiquidSmooth RC5. Thanks!


----------



## chipinmyhead

EDIT: Removed.


----------



## DevinLeFevere




----------



## mentose457

^^^ Very nice. Could you share some details as to what rom/theme you are using?


----------



## flomaster

chipinmyhead said:


> Apologize ahead for this, but will this theme work with Liquid ROM? It looks great! I'm running LiquidSmooth RC5. Thanks!


 it works for any device that is able to install and run you uccw

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## DevinLeFevere

mentose457 said:


> ^^^ Very nice. Could you share some details as to what rom/theme you are using?


Sure thing! I'm on CNA 3.8. The theme is POPStyle from the PlayMarket it is a paid theme, but I think well worth it. I'm running Apex launcher with Jaku Icons(which are free if you google them). Weather is just typical Beautiful Widgets with the Tick icons.


----------



## mentose457

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## rayhodge02

New screen


----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Anyone got a link for some better red ICS icons? I searched Google for an hour and most links are dead


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

BayRican said:


> Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Raping the tigers!


----------



## mrlatepass

dro21 said:


> Just did this


Where did you get the uber cool Mario monogram wallpaper?


----------



## AlpineM3

Barf said:


> Raping the tigers!


Ugh makes me sick to my stomach to see those idiots win. That lineup is horrible honestly and that fat ass third basemen is playing like Reggie Jackson now.....needless to say, I hate them and I hate you and hope the Tigers get it going if not they'll definitely be some ass beating when the Giants come to Dodger stadium for our home opener.

Haha for real though, shows people our division isn't as weak as people always make it out to be. Mad Cali love.......still hate them and you though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

Stupid phone.


----------



## Barf

Stupid phone, again.


----------



## Barf

AlpineM3 said:


> Ugh makes me sick to my stomach to see those idiots win. That lineup is horrible honestly and that fat ass third basemen is playing like Reggie Jackson now.....needless to say, I hate them and I hate you and hope the Tigers get it going if not they'll definitely be some ass beating when the Giants come to Dodger stadium for our home opener.
> 
> Haha for real though, shows people our division isn't as weak as people always make it out to be. Mad Cali love.......still hate them and you though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol. I actually can't stand baseball, but I'm from California and my dad used to take me to Giants games when I was too young for my opinion to matter. So, go Giants!


----------



## chevyrado14

Jellybro
Nova Launcher
OneMoreClock
Tersus Icons


----------



## slider112

chevyrado14 said:


> Jellybro
> Nova Launcher
> OneMoreClock
> Tersus Icons


Nipples?


----------



## chipinmyhead

chevyrado14 said:


> Jellybro
> Nova Launcher
> OneMoreClock
> Tersus Icons


How do you get the number of unread texts to show up on your messaging icon? That would be nice.


----------



## Sandman007

chipinmyhead said:


> How do you get the number of unread texts to show up on your messaging icon? That would be nice.


if u use Nova launcher then u can use the Telsa Unread plugin


----------



## Sandman007

chevyrado14 said:


> Jellybro
> Nova Launcher
> OneMoreClock
> Tersus Icons


wallpaper for 2nd screen?


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## lostnuke

Sandman007 said:


>


Lefty?

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## Sandman007

lostnuke said:


> Lefty?
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


nah. But your right. Everything's backwards lol


----------



## zidave

AOKP JB build 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

lostnuke said:


> Lefty?
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


better? Lol


----------



## EniGmA1987

Latest. Got this idea from a guy on MyColorscreen


----------



## lostnuke

Sandman007 said:


> better? Lol


Actually its backwards now. But I'm a lefty.









/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## chewy74

ROYGBIV 2

-Apex grid 7x5 /no margins 
-wallpaper included 
-made to fit galaxy nexus screen res, resize to fix your screen. 
-hotspots set to - email =k9 | sms= gosms (set to whatever you want) 
-Icons are silverwhites by blackbearblanc










Enjoy

http://goo.gl/5auTI]DOWNLOAD[/URL]


----------



## Sandman007

lostnuke said:


> Actually its backwards now. But I'm a lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


lol


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevinLeFevere

New theme rules..I need to be more creative.. meh


----------



## Barf

I keeps it simple


----------



## zidave

Barf said:


> I keeps it simple


Awesome wallpaper! May I ask where you got it from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

Don't remember, put it on my dropbox for you though.

http://db.tt/7bEZWwZU


----------



## joshua.worth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## frenchy714

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevyrado14

Sandman007 said:


> wallpaper for 2nd screen?


http://www.imgur.com/jhAm2.jpeg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cloud36426

Not as nice as some of the others here. But I like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

Happy Halloween everyone










Note: to use widget after Halloween just remove the pumpkin image from uccw setting (image 1).

Enjoy

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Sandman007

frenchy714 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


1) Wallpaper?
2)Uccw skin?
3)Icons?

Thanks!


----------



## Supermandroid

Keeping it simple. I love my rootzwiki live wallpaper. 241 dpi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bostonbassman78

New one









Sent from my paranoid android Gnex


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## dork313

My latest usins the usual apps, a font, and an edited wallpaper.


----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

stoney666 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


How do you change the font type for the Pandora widget?


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## stoney666

Sandman007 said:


> How do you change the font type for the Pandora widget?


It's one of our (Bad Seed Customs) themed apps. It's blue/transparent themed. You can find it in one of our threads in xda... probably the Tranquility Rom for the Evo lte or Rezound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Simple


----------



## Sandman007

stoney666 said:


> It's one of our (Bad Seed Customs) themed apps. It's blue/transparent themed. You can find it in one of our threads in xda... probably the Tranquility Rom for the Evo lte or Rezound.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I got the ICS themed one from your Rezound ROM. Thank you!

•_•


----------



## mentose457

Not all that spectacular but the wallpaper is an original by yours truly. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74




----------



## Barf




----------



## Kevin3328

And for today....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flomaster

Here's what I'm rocking today
I can't seem to get seamless widgets no matter what launcher or grid size I use

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## rayhodge02

work in progress


----------



## Sandman007

flomaster said:


> Here's what I'm rocking today
> I can't seem to get seamless widgets no matter what launcher or grid size I use
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


try changing DPI


----------



## Barf

flomaster said:


> Here's what I'm rocking today
> I can't seem to get seamless widgets no matter what launcher or grid size I use
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


What launcher are you using?


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

What launcher is that?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## flomaster

Sandman007 said:


> What launcher are you using?


Nova launcher..
Here is what on have now
Grid is 10x8
Uccw widget tiles https://www.dropbox.com/s/tppvq5d66vikin1/modtilesuccw.zip
In pretty much Happy with this.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

flomaster said:


> Nova launcher..
> Here is what on have now
> Grid is 10x8
> In pretty much Happy with this.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


How did you get it to look like that?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jadsru1

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Simple


which clock and date widgets are these...looks sweet. like the simplicity


----------



## flomaster

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> How did you get it to look like that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


my post has what I'm using
Uccw widgets and Nova launcher

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## EniGmA1987

flomaster said:


> Nova launcher..
> Here is what on have now
> Grid is 10x8


How do you go higher than 7x7 grid in Nova Launcher?


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

jadsru1 said:


> which clock and date widgets are these...looks sweet. like the simplicity


Its a uccw of the new Google clock.


----------



## flomaster

EniGmA1987 said:


> How do you go higher than 7x7 grid in Nova Launcher?


you cab go up to 16 with the latest version. In running the paid version so that might have something to do with it.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBurgundy

flomaster said:


> you cab go up to 16 with the latest version. In running the paid version so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


I am running Nova Prime 1.3.2 and cannot go larger than 7 x 7 ... to be frank it is one of the features I have been missing from Apex


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I am running Nova Prime 1.3.2 and cannot go larger than 7 x 7 ... to be frank it is one of the features I have been missing from Apex


In the nova settings menu, hold [volume down] for 3 seconds, until a "Labs" menu appears. Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Supermandroid said:


> Keeping it simple. I love my rootzwiki live wallpaper. 241 dpi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do you own a Mazda? Lol. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flomaster

xlinuxtrancex said:


> In the nova settings menu, hold [volume down] for 3 seconds, until a "Labs" menu appears. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This ^^^^
I had forgotten I did this trick.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

flomaster said:


> my post has what I'm using
> Uccw widgets and Nova launcher
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


Do you by any chance have a download link to that skin.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## flomaster

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> Do you by any chance have a download link to that skin.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


second post in the comments section http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/10/27/modified-tiles/

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

flomaster said:


> second post in the comments section http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/10/27/modified-tiles/
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

new rom/screen


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

rayhodge02 said:


> new rom/screen


How did you put the screenshot image on a galaxy nexus?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> How did you put the screenshot image on a galaxy nexus?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Photoshop. Mycolorscreen does it too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

There's an application on Google play ...called device frame generator, or something like that...makes it easy...I'll find the link in a sec...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psrivastava.deviceframegeneratorthere ya go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> How did you put the screenshot image on a galaxy nexus?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


There is a app called device frame generator free in the market


----------



## Rootz76

rayhodge02 said:


> new rom/screen


What clock widget is that?


----------



## MikereDD




----------



## in2uitiv

Details


----------



## rayhodge02

Rootz76 said:


> What clock widget is that?


UCCW thats all i use


----------



## Rootz76

rayhodge02 said:


> UCCW thats all i use


Thanks.
Now what skin is it?


----------



## rayhodge02

Something I just made up didnt even save I make so many


----------



## TheSwaggeR




----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

New screen


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## beardedspoooon




----------



## nibrwr

++


----------



## idefiler6

New lwp!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigwavedave25

idefiler6 said:


> New lwp!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is it interactive (the LWP)? Do share please

EDIT: think I found it, Audio Glow LWP?

GNex / Tapatalk2


----------



## exitium

nibrwr said:


> ++


BOOMER!


----------



## psycho_maniac




----------



## nibrwr

exitium said:


> BOOMER!


Haha Sooner!


----------



## exitium

psycho_maniac said:


>


You desperately need to get the folder containing netflix - out of the way. haha
maybe try going up the right hand side with them? Seems like it'd be a nice fit, assuming you're right handed.


----------



## psycho_maniac

exitium said:


> You desperately need to get the folder containing netflix - out of the way. haha
> maybe try going up the right hand side with them? Seems like it'd be a nice fit, assuming you're right handed.


I've never been a fan of folders or icons going on the side. I like them on the bottom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nibrwr

psycho_maniac said:


> I've never been a fan of folders or icons going on the side. I like them on the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ha! On her bottom


----------



## idefiler6

Bigwavedave25 said:


> Is it interactive (the LWP)? Do share please
> 
> EDIT: think I found it, Audio Glow LWP?
> 
> GNex / Tapatalk2


That's the one, sorry I posted and left!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksuviper

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


where can I get those icons and wallpaper?


----------



## chipinmyhead

Sandman007 said:


>


This is a great screen, but especially those icons are incredible, but the Homescreen Detail link is a 404. Could you tell me the name or where you got them?


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Pretty happy :victory:


----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpark_12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

chipinmyhead said:


> This is a great screen, but especially those icons are incredible, but the Homescreen Detail link is a 404. Could you tell me the name or where you got them?


http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/10/30/shelf/


----------



## DevinLeFevere




----------



## salem

My attempt at a "Google Now-ish" look.


----------



## xfighter1188

Not sure which one I like better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## ForwardTwo

idefiler6 said:


> New lwp!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Solid choice in music.


----------



## chipinmyhead

http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/11/08/laundromat-fun/

Anyone know where I can get these wallpapers...or ideally the photoshoot? Thanks ahead!


----------



## chipinmyhead

Sandman007 said:


> http://mycolorscreen...12/10/30/shelf/


Meh, I run Apex, I just want the icons...


----------



## nunyazz

chipinmyhead said:


> Meh, I run Apex, I just want the icons...


You do know that you can use those icons in Apex right?


----------



## Sooner14

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Ignore the widget. I just put it there to censor the wallpaper. I love this chick!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipinmyhead

nunyazz said:


> You do know that you can use those icons in Apex right?


Nope-- I thought since that link was to a ADW theme then I would have to extract them or something to use them. How do I do it? Thanks.


----------



## nunyazz

chipinmyhead said:


> Nope-- I thought since that link was to a ADW theme then I would have to extract them or something to use them. How do I do it? Thanks.


http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/26/how-to-apply-icon-packs-with-a-3rd-party-launcher-beginners-guide/


----------



## zidave

psycho_maniac said:


> Ignore the widget. I just put it there to censor the wallpaper. I love this chick!


Who is she?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

zidave said:


> Who is she?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lass suicide

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

psycho_maniac said:


> Lass suicide
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


She is strikingly beautiful. Wow. Too bad she defaced her body with those hideous tattoos.


----------



## akellar

mentose457 said:


> She is strikingly beautiful. Wow. Too bad she defaced her body with those hideous tattoos.


Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnArmyOfJuan

I can't seem to get my wifi and signal icons to change color for the life of me, but alas. VZW GNex running Codename Android 3.8.0. Widget is Zooper. I like the Trebuchet launcher, but I'd love to change my icons to something more elegant and understated.

Sent from my Timex-Sinclair 1500


----------



## 22stars

mentose457 said:


> She is strikingly beautiful. Wow. Too bad she defaced her body with those hideous tattoos.


you just made me spit out my coffee, you're hilarious.


----------



## mentose457

I see how it is. You guyz r makin fun of me kuz i dont like chiks wit tats (not to be confused with tits







, kuz i like those). I gonna cral bak in to mah hol and custmize mah fone moar. bye.


----------



## mentose457

AnArmyOfJuan said:


> I can't seem to get my wifi and signal icons to change color for the life of me, but alas. VZW GNex running Codename Android 3.8.0. Widget is Zooper. I like the Trebuchet launcher, but I'd love to change my icons to something more elegant and understated.
> 
> Sent from my Timex-Sinclair 1500


Codename has the t-mobile theme engine baked in, right? If so you can apply a theme (search the play store for cm10 themes) to change the signal bars and clock. Apex Launcher has lots and lots o themes. Nova has a bunch too. I think their performance is on par with Trebuchet so IMO there is no reason not to use Apex or Nova.


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

AnArmyOfJuan said:


> I can't seem to get my wifi and signal icons to change color for the life of me, but alas. VZW GNex running Codename Android 3.8.0. Widget is Zooper. I like the Trebuchet launcher, but I'd love to change my icons to something more elegant and understated.
> 
> Sent from my Timex-Sinclair 1500


Zooper is badass. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

mentose457 said:


> She is strikingly beautiful. Wow. Too bad she defaced her body with those hideous tattoos.


Whatever you think dude. I think she looks amazing with them


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## stoney666

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## zero neck

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


that wall is dope, can you share?


----------



## salem

4.2 made me want be as stock as possible.


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Boring night with beer and photoshop.


----------



## dodgerslim

chipinmyhead said:


> http://mycolorscreen...laundromat-fun/
> 
> Anyone know where I can get these wallpapers...or ideally the photoshoot? Thanks ahead!


http://misslaurelle.deviantart.com/art/Girl-Next-Door-227430269


----------



## ÜBER™

zero neck said:


> that wall is dope, can you share?


Sure thing. http://db.tt/N0AM75mw
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## coheirnt

In honor of black Ops 2.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EniGmA1987




----------



## mentose457

EniGmA1987 said:


> View attachment 34699


Id be fingering GVoice alot if that were my wallpaper. Just sayin'.


----------



## EniGmA1987

^^^^lol

I am using SS launcher so my apps are on the next page over if anyone was wondering why there was no app drawer.


----------



## mentose457

Back on topic...









Put this together for THIS.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Haven't done one of these in a while...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DevinLeFevere

XxNLGxX said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I came so close to using that Wall today!


----------



## DevinLeFevere




----------



## dork313

A simple minimal one.


----------



## mekjjc

Here's my current. Nothing fancy.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX

DevinLeFevere said:


> I came so close to using that Wall today!


Lol. I love that wall...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage

I haven't posted here in a while either so here's my simple home screen.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zero neck

ÜBER™ said:


> Sure thing. http://db.tt/N0AM75mw
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


thanks man


----------



## flomaster

UCCW found in a thread here or xda. Sorry I can't remember who posted it.
Battery UCCW done by me
And wallpaper found on Google images while looking for the color version of it. I'm still on the hunt for the color version of anyone has it.








Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## sandfreak

Some real nice screens lately.

I'm getting the itch to throw one together, just too busy lately.

Keep up the good work, gives me ideas. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litso

DevinLeFevere said:


>


Icons? Nice layout.


----------



## chipinmyhead

ÜBER™ said:


> Sure thing. http://db.tt/N0AM75mw
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Much thanks. She's just wow.


----------



## flomaster

Reworked my screen. 
Added vignette
Added tube battery

And located the photo shoot this wallpaper was taken.
http://ww3.actiongirls.com/Glry-11/Merc-Diahann-pics-ac/

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## DevinLeFevere

litso said:


> Icons? Nice layout.


Minimal MIUI Icons. I think they were .99??? It gets updated often and there are TONS of them though.


----------



## psycho_maniac

mekjjc said:


> UCCW found in a thread here or xda. Sorry I can't remember who posted it.
> Battery UCCW done by me
> And wallpaper found on Google images while looking for the color version of it. I'm still on the hunt for the color version of anyone has it.
> View attachment 34717
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


You're welcome lol


----------



## chipinmyhead

I know this is off topic, but can anyone tell me how to use icons from a Sense ADW theme with Apex launcher? Do I somehow have to remove the icons from the theme? I can't find the icons solo. Thanks a lot!


----------



## xfighter1188

DevinLeFevere said:


> Minimal MIUI Icons. I think they were .99??? It gets updated often and there are TONS of them though.


how did you set up your navbar like that?


----------



## flomaster

psycho_maniac said:


> Can you please share this wallpaper? I can't find it
> 
> You're welcome lol


Thanks i spent most of the day at work searching for it. It was like a scavenge hunt. Started with finding a small pic on pintrest. Then another black and white. Then I found out her name and from there it was gravy. I posted a link to the photo shoot a few posts up.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## psycho_maniac

flomaster said:


> Thanks i spent most of the day at work searching for it. It was like a scavenge hunt. Started with finding a small pic on pintrest. Then another black and white. Then I found out her name and from there it was gravy. I posted a link to the photo shoot a few posts up.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


Would you be mad if I told you I found it in one search result? LOL
All I did was save your file or copy the link, i cant remember, and then used google image search and used the image. Did you know they have that? I just started using that recently.


----------



## flomaster

psycho_maniac said:


> Would you be mad if I told you I found it in one search result? LOL
> All I did was save your file or copy the link, i cant remember, and then used google image search and used the image. Did you know they have that? I just started using that recently.



Edit: i had not used the desktop search until just now. From my phone i have to enable desktop mode and then do i get the little camera popup. From there i can paste a link or upload an image.

I tried that, but it wasn't working.i tried to use the link from xda or here and couldn't get it to work so I saved a screen shot that had the color image. I uploaded it to imgur. Used that link for goggle WWW.images.Google.com and it came up empty... i Wonder why it didn't work.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Not necessarily home screen, but I'm actually liking the new lock screen.

Swiping between the default lock screen and the Google Play Music lock screen widget:









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paddington

Two screens, everything I need. Simple. Jelly Belly 10.1 + Nova Prime.


----------



## eric4173

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

For today


----------



## XxNLGxX

Newness

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Icons by creativity_icon, wallpaper from picspeed, t-mo theme is called pxl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zidave

Not much modding done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

Day








Night








The weather changes:lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Delete


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Minimalistic text works on 4.2 lock screen!


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

knee deep in Nietzsche's lies...


----------



## Barf

changed it up after flashing the rasbean today..


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## Sandman007




----------



## Mustang302LX

AOKP 4.2.1 and since I've been playing Halo 4 recently figured I'd show it some home screen love.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## tattedupboy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## dork313

Several hours of my life gone on this one.


----------



## rayhodge02

note 2


----------



## _matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

I am in love with the Windows Phone interface. I love the simple, clean look. I would use one but I could never get used to the straight jacket that comes with it.


----------



## Storm T

Here's mine.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sooner14

Recent apps button long pressed does a screen grab. That's why the soft key is lit up.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

Sooner14 said:


> Recent apps button long pressed does a screen grab. That's why the soft key is lit up.
> View attachment 35139
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You know that power + volume down takes a screenshot too by default right?

I like the app draw icon.


----------



## Sooner14

EniGmA1987 said:


> You know that power + volume down takes a screenshot too by default right?
> 
> I like the app draw icon.


I sure did. I used the aokp shortcut through the power button forever but I use it enough I decided I wanted something even faster. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future

mentose457 said:


> I am in love with the Windows Phone interface. I love the simple, clean look. I would use one but I could never get used to the straight jacket that comes with it.


This looks awesome. Can you let me know how you got it looking like that? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sooner14 said:


> I sure did. I used the aokp shortcut through the power button forever but I use it enough I decided I wanted something even faster. Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 he's not talking about the option in the power menu he means holding down the power button & Vol down at the same time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Edit: I can't seem to make the v date any bigger without it cutting off. Any ideas?

Uccw date: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4KgPJlGrU7tVGFQWC1QYVNyRFE/edit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

droid future said:


> This looks awesome. Can you let me know how you got it looking like that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure.

I used Launcher 7. I bought the donate version as I use it a lot and wanted to support the developer. It has lots of options including live tiles. Some of the icons I used were from the developer and some are custom. They are in my dropbox for anyone to grab.

The messenger app is called Messaging 7. It is free, add-less and very customizable.

The music player is called ZPlayer. Its kind of expensive though. I like it because it has lot of features.

The clock widget is a UCCW called Metro, weather is HD widgets.

There is a project called The Seven+ Project. They have several other metro style apps you may be interested in.


----------



## Barf




----------



## dsr13

Nice and clean...

Sent from my gnex


----------



## EniGmA1987

Sandman007 said:


> Edit: I can't seem to make the v date any bigger without it cutting off. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It would probably help people more if you posted the UCCW file so people could take a crack at figuring it out. Do you just want the month spelled out completely? Or you want to add more info to the date area?


----------



## Sooner14

Sandman007 said:


> he's not talking about the option in the power menu he means holding down the power button & Vol down at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ya, I know. I went from the power+volume button hold to the power menu button to this soft key long press. I think its because of the case i'm using but it takes some effort to do the power + volume button method.


----------



## Sandman007

EniGmA1987 said:


> It would probably help people more if you posted the UCCW file so people could take a crack at figuring it out. Do you just want the month spelled out completely? Or you want to add more info to the date area?


 good idea link added. Iv want everything the way it is just bigger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gb525

Today's layout

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crooke356

" today's post"... I like that, I'm constantly switching myself. Playing with 4.2.1 has caused me to tilt back towards a stock look.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droid future

mentose457 said:


> Sure.
> 
> I used Launcher 7. I bought the donate version as I use it a lot and wanted to support the developer. It has lots of options including live tiles. Some of the icons I used were from the developer and some are custom. They are in my dropbox for anyone to grab.
> 
> The messenger app is called Messaging 7. It is free, add-less and very customizable.
> 
> The music player is called ZPlayer. Its kind of expensive though. I like it because it has lot of features.
> 
> The clock widget is a UCCW called Metro, weather is HD widgets.
> 
> There is a project called The Seven+ Project. They have several other metro style apps you may be interested in.


Thank you i will give it a shot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmi3_T

Gotta love Nova's gestures to hide the dock &
status bar!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Roots wiki #aokp #euroskank


----------



## Mustang302LX

Sandman007 said:


> Edit: I can't seem to make the v date any bigger without it cutting off. Any ideas?
> 
> Uccw date: https://docs.google....C1QYVNyRFE/edit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


icons?


----------



## Ballocaust

Mustang302LX said:


> icons?


http://jakurepo.com/


----------



## Sandman007

Mustang302LX said:


> icons?


here is the ADW/APEX/NOVA theme apk

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1879376

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

My note 2









Tapped on Ray's Note2


----------



## Paddington

Jelly Belly 11.0. Nova Prime. Two home screens. Double tap to launch apps. Very simple and utilitarian.


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Hope this lasts the day.


----------



## bassdelux15

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paddington

bassdelux15 said:


> View attachment 35276
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What are your thoughts on action launcher? I think it is still missing some key features I'm used to in nova. It definitely needs a way to hide apps in the list.


----------



## bassdelux15

Gopher Turtle said:


> What are your thoughts on action launcher? I think it is still missing some key features I'm used to in nova. It definitely needs a way to hide apps in the list.


It's decent, I like the simplicity of it. There are a few bugs and stutters tho. I haven't used nova since the ICS days, so I don't really miss all those extra features. Love the fact that it imported my home screens tho (minus widgets)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

SideTRAY - Originally by Alex. T

-Uccw widgets (battery, weather and clock) by me 
- Smalllighticons by blackbearblanc 
-APW pro 
-Apex 7x6 
-wallpaper from wallbase-modified by me 
-multi picture live wallpaper

http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/07/28/side-tray-5/]Go check Alex. T out [/URL]


----------



## sandfreak

chewy74 said:


> SideTRAY - Originally by Alex. T
> 
> -Uccw widgets (battery, weather and clock) by me
> - Smalllighticons by blackbearblanc
> -APW pro
> -Apex 7x6
> -wallpaper from wallbase-modified by me
> -multi picture live wallpaper
> 
> http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/07/28/side-tray-5/]Go check Alex. T out [/URL]


That is sick. Well done. One of the best I've seen in a while.

So what does multi picture live wallpaper enable you to do there? I remember seeing people use it before but can't remember what effect it gives them. It looks to me like its the same wall on all 3 screens in the same position. As if you set a regular wall to no scroll. Care to elaborate?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987

sandfreak said:


> So what does multi picture live wallpaper enable you to do there? I remember seeing people use it before but can't remember what effect it gives them. It looks to me like its the same wall on all 3 screens in the same position. As if you set a regular wall to no scroll. Care to elaborate?


While the base of each wallpaper is the same, each one (left, middle, right) has the different shadowed areas. On the left the majority of the image is shadowed but not the far right where the buttons are. The middle screen has the far left side of the screen shadowed where the buttons are, as well as behind the clock on the right side. The right screen has the shadow behind all the info and clock. This means there are 3 separate wallpapers for each screen that give some good effect and highlight the important areas, yet each wallpaper has the same background so it looks the same.

Chewy, if you have them could you post the PSD files for each wallpaper so that the rest of us could more easily use the same design but with a different background? Thanks for bringing this type of design to our attention here at the forums 

EDIT: never mind, I see Alex already posted them:
http://mycolorscreen...28/side-tray-5/

Also, I made 12 of my own like this from the resources AlexT posted. Feel free to use them
http://www.mediafire.com/?1w6bmezevavajqt


----------



## MattWheelerGA

I love the for my homescreen to be as stock as possible. Only one page, because I don't need multiple screens for the number of apps I want on my homescreen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74

@sandfreak,thanks. 
@EniGmA1987, you got it. The multi picture live wallpaper gives the option to have the different wallpapers on each screen. The wallpapers the same, but there's an overlay shadows giving it the effect of a slide out tray.

If you still need the psd let me know and I will upload them tomorrow for you.



EniGmA1987 said:


> While the base of each wallpaper is the same, each one (left, middle, right) has the different shadowed areas. On the left the majority of the image is shadowed but not the far right where the buttons are. The middle screen has the far left side of the screen shadowed where the buttons are, as well as behind the clock on the right side. The right screen has the shadow behind all the info and clock. This means there are 3 separate wallpapers for each screen that give some good effect and highlight the important areas, yet each wallpaper has the same background so it looks the same.
> 
> Chewy, if you have them could you post the PSD files for each wallpaper so that the rest of us could more easily use the same design but with a different background? Thanks for bringing this type of design to our attention here at the forums
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I see Alex already posted them:
> http://mycolorscreen...28/side-tray-5/


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Good Morning


----------



## zidave

Cleaned it up a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paddington

salem said:


> My attempt at a "Google Now-ish" look.


What widget is that?


----------



## EniGmA1987

Gopher Turtle said:


> What widget is that?


Every "google now" type widget that I have seen has been made from UCCW


----------



## salem

Gopher Turtle said:


> What widget is that?


Yea it's made from uccw

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD




----------



## rickerbilly

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

Note2









Ray's Note2


----------



## MikereDD

setup from last month


----------



## EniGmA1987

rayhodge02 said:


> Note2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray's Note2


Share the background wallpaper please (without the shadow overlays)?


----------



## Leakim

Daily driver


----------



## Sandman007

Details: http://mycolorscreen...06/newspaper-4/


----------



## rayhodge02

EniGmA1987 said:


> Share the background wallpaper please (without the shadow overlays)?


soon as I get home from work tonight

Ray's Note2


----------



## mentose457

Mia para esta semana...


----------



## Barf

mentose457 said:


> Mia para esta semana...


Sweet new 1911


----------



## mentose457

Barf said:


> Sweet new 1911


Its a thing of beauty. I like guns... 




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zidave

mentose457 said:


> Its a thing of beauty. I like guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am not a fan of country at all but that is my new favorite song.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudeguy

I like simple










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1

Me too


----------



## coheirnt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

coheirnt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like this allot. Is that a uccw? Did you make it to match the icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

mentose457 said:


> I like this allot. Is that a uccw? Did you make it to match the icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes it's uccw.No I didn't make it. I found it here http://www.el-be.fr/beta/home/android.php. He's got a lot of great ones on here. The icons are from icon database. Lots of great stuff there as well.
Here's the link for icon database. http://icondatabase.net
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jameshmiller

Baby it's cold outside!


----------



## antintyty

jameshmiller said:


> Baby it's cold outside!


nice. What theme is that?


----------



## jameshmiller

antintyty said:


> nice. What theme is that?


Apollo Theme,
I though it went well with my winter motif. 

Get it here.


----------



## chevyrado14

Nothing special










AOSKP 4.2
Alloy Theme
Nova Prime
Snack Pack icons
Beautiful Widgets 5.0


----------



## psycho_maniac

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chmcclellan

coheirnt said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


coheirnt, what theme is this?


----------



## DR3W5K1

chevyrado14 said:


> Nothing special
> 
> AOSKP 4.2
> Alloy Theme
> Nova Prime
> Snack Pack icons
> Beautiful Widgets 5.0


Greenwood SC?


----------



## chevyrado14

Greenwood Delaware

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poly2012

mentose457 said:


> Mia para esta semana...


How did you get the softkeys to do that? Is it a ROM? I've looked for a mod (running AOKP) but it was abandoned, someone had done it as a port from the RAZRs. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## EniGmA1987

Those look like stock icons, just different color. You can change the color in AOKP when editing the navigation bar


----------



## TRE_588




----------



## psycho_maniac

TRE_588 said:


>


Who needs a nexus 4 when you can just get the live wallpaper of the back of a nexus 4 lol


----------



## tharris297

Fitsnugly AOKP 4.2 nightly with uberjelly theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

poly2012 said:


> How did you get the softkeys to do that? Is it a ROM? I've looked for a mod (running AOKP) but it was abandoned, someone had done it as a port from the RAZRs. Any input is appreciated!


The ROM I'm using (paranoid android) allows me to change the colors of the softkeys and the navigation bar on a peer app basis. It doest allow you to change the image though like aokp. It has to be done manually. It's pretty easy though. Of you decide to run PA and want to change the softkeys and need help let me know.

Here are the moto soft keys if you want them. I didn't make them, they came from a moto theme... The zip is NOT flash able!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coheirnt

chmcclellan said:


> coheirnt, what theme is this?


Black exodus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

Latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

Haven't posted one in a while. Used UCCW to make the three widgets. This isn't my creation. I found something like this on another forum (don't remember where) and basically ripped it off. The icons are called Dark Stance and I found them doing a Google search for dark square icons. This screenshot is what you see during the day. I'll post what it looks like at night next. In both instances the actual picture of the weather changes based upon the current weather conditions. Also, the theme I'm using is Black Exodus by Nitroz.

Cheers!


----------



## Rodeojones

Here's a screenshot for night.


----------



## Bigwavedave25

sandfreak said:


> Latest
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How'd you get the transparency to your Nav bar? Is it removed with some sort of UCCW replacement targets widget or did you modify the Nav background code??? Thanks!


----------



## sandfreak

Bigwavedave25 said:


> How'd you get the transparency to your Nav bar? Is it removed with some sort of UCCW replacement targets widget or did you modify the Nav background code??? Thanks!


Xylon ROM has this feature but i believe others will implement it soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Crooke356

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rudeguy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Found the wallpaper on G+ and levelUpStudio made the weather theme for the Apocalypse


----------



## nibrwr




----------



## Jrmiller

nibrwr said:


>


so sick. i need to do mine kinda like that


----------



## htcevo4g03

nibrwr said:


>


Clock please? Ty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudeguy

I was feeling purple today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nibrwr

htcevo4g03 said:


> Clock please? Ty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7fd3vc0sbjgn1sz/HeroClock.uzip


----------



## EniGmA1987

Rodeojones said:


> This isn't my creation. I found something like this on another forum (don't remember where) and basically ripped it off.


Those are actually from a person here named Chewy74 and BlackBearBlanc.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24721-the-obligatory-post-your-home-screen-thread/page__st__4100#entry953162

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24721-the-obligatory-post-your-home-screen-thread/page__st__4110#entry953391


----------



## sk3litor

rudeguy said:


> I was feeling purple today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 are you running aokp? if not how did you get your nav bar keys purple?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

sk3litor said:


> are you running aokp? if not how did you get your nav bar keys purple?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Purple version of cobalt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shindog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vitalero

Here is my old screen and Menu screen, thos are costumized icons, alot of hard work went into that homescreen, also had costumized my own lockscreen via widgetlocker but dont have a screenshot of that.


----------



## rayhodge02

~4GIVEN~


----------



## psycho_maniac

Vitalero said:


> Here is my old screen and Menu screen, thos are costumized icons, alot of hard work went into that homescreen, also had costumized my own lockscreen via widgetlocker but dont have a screenshot of that.


can you share this wallpaper?


----------



## Vitalero

http://oi50.tinypic.com/c1dmc.jpg
And here is a bonus for you, its the same girl, used it for the lockscreen!
http://oi50.tinypic.com/mi17jd.jpg
Enjoy


----------



## shaolinsoldier

Here's mine... pretty simple









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chewy74

Theme is made by ryoen.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35987108


----------



## rudeguy

chewy74 said:


> Theme is made by ryoen.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35987108


What about the widgets?

This is me today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrmiller




----------



## jameshmiller

AOKP


----------



## chewy74

Those are all widgets.

4 in total.



rudeguy said:


> What about the widgets?
> 
> This is me today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Giddy up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Here we go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodeojones

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Here we go
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What's the theme you've go it there? Been looking for a simple b&w theme, but everyone I've tried has a couple elements I'm not fond of.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I like minimal. This isn't just my home screen, it's my ONLY screen. I have a one-screen setup.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Oops.


----------



## Jrmiller

SomeGuyDude said:


> I like minimal. This isn't just my home screen, it's my ONLY screen. I have a one-screen setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


link to the txt incons please?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jrmiller said:


> link to the txt incons please?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext

Thar ya go!


----------



## Jrmiller

SomeGuyDude said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext
> 
> Thar ya go!


Thanks man


----------



## RAZNKANE

AOKP 4.2.1


----------



## Eli

Haven't posted mine in a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93

Eli said:


> Haven't posted mine in a while.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What weather widget?


----------



## Eli

dnyor93 said:


> What weather widget?


It's the Eye in the Sky weather app/widget.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mil0ck

My first try!
Tapatalk'd from my maguro


----------



## EniGmA1987

Got the idea and wallpaper from here:
http://mycolorscreen.../02/morange-ui/

Used Nova instead of Apex, and a 6x6 grid instead of 10x10
Used Missed it for the notification area since it uses less resources, runs faster, and works better for notifications than UCCW. The spacing for the MissedIt! widget is as follows: 9 spaces, phone count, 21 spaces, text count, 16 spaces, email count.
I also switched the Eye In The Sky weather to Beautiful Widgets since it runs a lot faster and looks much nicer in the app.

Layout of all the icons looks like this (but invisible icons for the end result):


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hullie10

First time posting on this 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nickey76

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

SomeGuyDude said:


> I like minimal. This isn't just my home screen, it's my ONLY screen. I have a one-screen setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


haha nice wallpaper! care to share?


----------



## Eli

Pretty much the same setup as my last homescreen. Just different placement of the Chronus widget, different icons for the Eye in the Sky widget and wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zidave

Eli said:


> Pretty much the same setup as my last homescreen. Just different placement of the Chronus widget, different icons for the Eye in the Sky widget and wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What icon set is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli

zidave said:


> What icon set is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They're the Snack Pack icon set in the Play Store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kaiken

New new. Should have this for a while:


----------



## Sandman007

Kaiken said:


> New new. Should have this for a while:


 details?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kaiken

Sandman007 said:


> details?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Done using 7 UCCW Widgets.
Pretty much all of, BRKotucs work at XDA Here
Also used, Pooley Mint Icon Set Here
Made my own tweaks and had to use trial and error using Apex settings and resizing widgets. Be prepared for a ton of research haha.


----------



## sandfreak

Latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE

AOKP 4.2.1 black& blue theme


----------



## lbiniusc

RAZNKANE said:


> AOKP 4.2.1 black& blue theme


Mind sharing the wall? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

SomeGuyDude said:


> I like minimal. This isn't just my home screen, it's my ONLY screen. I have a one-screen setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Care to share this wallpaper. also what is this from? I'm guessing hitman, only cuz that is what i have been playing the last couple days


----------



## coldconfession13

Here is mine. I love raychul

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAZNKANE

lbiniusc said:


> Mind sharing the wall?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 here you go sorry it took so long been at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81

psycho_maniac said:


> Care to share this wallpaper. also what is this from? I'm guessing hitman, only cuz that is what i have been playing the last couple days


I would really like that wallpaper too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nickodarius

My current screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Icons? They would go perfect with my screen above

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickodarius

It's a complete theme called Crystal 2. In the play store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Yep, my screens are super!


----------



## Sandman007

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Yep, my screens are super!


 I'll say! Lol


----------



## psycho_maniac

Lurch81 said:


> I would really like that wallpaper too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


got bored and looked for it myself. here ya go man
http://www.1280x800....201203/4804.jpg
here is another cool one. looks more like hitman 
http://freehdwall.info/wall/black-suit-white-shirt-red-tie-wallpaper-1920x1080.jpg


----------



## eric4173

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> Yep, my screens are super!


Love the top one... Can you give me a link?

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy NeXus running THE BEST: JBSOURCERY

Never mind... I quit being lazy and found it


----------



## wyseguy77

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zidave

Latest










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## privy




----------



## quezpr123




----------



## Paddington

Jelly Belly 12.0. WillyJay's white mod. 
Nova Launcher Prime. Touch Wiz icons.


----------



## Kaiken

Yet another new and only home screen:


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## albel333

Can't get away from this set up. I even have the same thing on my transformer infinity

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

albel333 said:


> Can't get away from this set up. I even have the same thing on my transformer infinity
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've had this setup since ICS came out. I was so used to the hidden bottom bar, whatevet its called, in adw ex I didnt want to have 2nd line of icons like you have. I ended up putting them all in folders by type of app I use, yes some are not really what they are for but i use them to access the other apps in there so it kinda makes sense lol 








Goes ways to contact, social, media, utilities, most used apps


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackstraw

Kaiken said:


> Yet another new and only home screen:


Wow, best I've seen in a long time. Are those uccw widgets if so you mine sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

Sandman007 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what calendar widget is that...TIA

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pezell04x

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vitalero

Here is my build,
First is Lockscreen->Main screen-> Left Side -> Right Side -> Right Side showing apps X2
You can press the images to make them larger


----------



## Kaiken

jackstraw said:


> Wow, best I've seen in a long time. Are those uccw widgets if so you mine sharing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure thing. All UCCW Widgets, Credit goes to. BRKotucs with his work here.
I've had to do a little editing to get these to work on my G-Nex as all of his work is created for the Nexus 4.
Use Apex with a Grid of 10 x 8. Enable notification bar. Hide Shadows. Gotta enable overlapping widgets also and kind of play with resizing/moving font to back.
Widgets for anyone that would like to use them. Grey White Dark


----------



## Sandman007

rayhodge02 said:


> what calendar widget is that...TIA
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


 the calendar isn't a widget unfortunately. Just part of the wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unobtrusivetones

albel333 said:


> Can't get away from this set up. I even have the same thing on my transformer infinity
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What are these icons called and where can I download them? Thanks


----------



## rayhodge02

Sandman007 said:


> the calendar isn't a widget unfortunately. Just part of the wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


oh ok thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

New set up









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

rayhodge02 said:


> New set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


The backwards navigation buttons and rescaling menu key are so annoying on tw ROMs. Luckily you can reorder them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Lock screen...pretty basic.

Homescreen
Made some uccw icons. 
Roll eyes uccw
No frills calendar. Love it.
Zooper widget for system info


----------



## Vitalero

My latest homescreen, gonna stay with this one for awhile before i move to tabs style
all rights reserved to Mad-Prisoner from this post HERE
Icons on lockscreen got notification Bubbels of course !
all i did was changing some of the menu word [gmail, notes,root,facebook etc], made the homescreen by myself from 3 diffrent widgets, moreover including :
*ssLauncher
*UCCW widgets menu[every word is the app/shortcut]
*UCCW clock [LINK
*Pink Square Icons [ By DanajX]
*Homescreen [By Mad-Prisoner]
*Lockscreen [ ColorSplash]
*Softkeyes [ AirBrush V.3 By atticus182]
*Widgetlocker [Colour theme & Color Stripes By robotboymedia]
hope u enjoy it


----------



## nexgeezus

rayhodge02 said:


> New set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


How to please?

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far away from you.......


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Love me some HD Widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trammell




----------



## ksalce

Love this theme
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lbiniusc

#bluedope by @c_hale22

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

The Ubuntu logo opens app drawer


















Thanks to this app (Link below) I can keep my homescreen free of apps.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/rethink-how-you-open-apps-with-homeflip/


----------



## SD_Ryan

By request, even though I'm still tweaking it a bit, especially the simple calendar widgets at the bottom.









This setup is simple, and high contrast. Works well outdoors.

*General:*

*SlimBean RC1 (*http://rootzwiki.com...-all-languages/)
-Nav Button Mod (5 Buttons, 36DPI)
-Battery status bar (Below Nav Bar, 1 DPI)

*Arctic Grey Theme*
https://play.google....heme.arcticgrey
-Source of the Google search bar at top (and MUCH more... very well executed theme)

*Nova Launcher Prime*
https://play.google.....launcher.prime
-Desktop Grid Set to 16x16
-Widget Overlap Allowed
-Status bar hidden
-Gestures enabled
-Search bar enabled

*Widgets:*

*UCCW *
https://play.google....tomwidget&hl=en
*4x2 **Battery Widget*
-Will need re-sized
-Original Skin: https://play.google....hawk.battstatus
-My fairly heavily modified white/black version: http://dl.dropbox.co...atus-white.uzip

*Beautiful Widgets *
https://play.google....ulwidgets&hl=en
*5x2 Clock*
-Will need to be re-sized
-Feature: Weather
-Layout: No Weather Icon
-Clock Theme: Jelly Bean Clear
-Hide backgound: ON
-Hide time backgound: ON
*Beautiful Widgets 4x1 Weather*
-Will need to be re-sized
-Hide Current Conditions: On
-Weather Theme: Vos-CM9 White
-Hide Background: ON

*Simple Calendar Widgets*
https://play.google.....calendar&hl=en
(Work in Progress)
-As, shown; are re-sized and overlapped.
-A selection of my personal, sports/social calendars, and a Google tasks list (imported thru GTasks)
-Tough to describe, best to just dive in and play with the widget settings.
-I'm not 100% sold on it yet.

*Dock*
-Simple Text Icons: https://play.google....dphx.simpletext
-Settings all thru Nova
-Hide enabled
-TBD: I still want to change the font... :-/

I'm open to suggestions for better calendar widgets to get the same visual but with the ability to have outlines around the different calendars/lists. As I said, a work in progress...


----------



## d1000

Here is mine: it is essentially a wall which spans 2 screens , with UCCW widgets. I found the original (Exposed) at http://www.screenlicious.com/ and modified it. I use Artvadelay440's Blue Elegance theme and the wall background is from his theme.

Great thread.


----------



## joshoid

Simple...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kaiken

Added a battery bar and blended the nav & status bar. I'm finally content:


----------



## marcusant




----------



## rayhodge02

~4GIVEN~


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

rayhodge02 said:


> ~4GIVEN~


Icons?


----------



## rayhodge02

DRod2169 said:


> _*Broken:*_
> 
> Nothing. If it is,
> #blamexoomdev
> 
> *To Do List:*
> 
> Add SBC and HAVS
> Backport 3.1 CPU scheduler (too much work right now)


only the four you see

~4GIVEN~


----------



## mrkelly88

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81

psycho_maniac said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where could I find this wallpaper?


----------



## area52

I wanted to see what all the hype on this Pie thing was about so I gave Lmt launcher a go. A little weird to get used to but keeps things new and exciting. 
Rom: aokp 
Theme: bluemint by vicino
Icons:tersus
Thanks also to SD_Ryan for posting the uccw modified battery widget


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YourAverageJD

Xylon ROM 
DCiconZ
Zooper Widget









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quezpr123

New wallpaper and setup


----------



## Kaiken

Valentined out for the babe:


----------



## ÜBER™

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Paddington

Back to a very stock look with Jelly Belly 12.2.


----------



## Rodeojones

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Share your icons?


----------



## ÜBER™

Rodeojones said:


> Share your icons?


Tha Clay icons by Tha Phlash. You can find em on his site. Thaiconsydicate.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Lurch81 said:


> Where could I find this wallpaper?


Here you go. this is the original. I just rotate it because it all fits on the screen then. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8woyca4nup1scx0/857139870.jpg


----------



## Paddington

ÜBER™ said:


> Tha Clay icons by Tha Phlash. You can find em on his site. Thaiconsydicate.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


He has a lot of really cool collections, but his prices are insane.


----------



## Lurch81

psycho_maniac said:


> Here you go. this is the original. I just rotate it because it all fits on the screen then.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8woyca4nup1scx0/857139870.jpg


 thx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

Gopher Turtle said:


> He has a lot of really cool collections, but his prices are insane.


Well you get what you pay for. The ones that are high in price include 3 variants. And all three have 72x72 and 200x200 sizes. And around 2000 icons anything you could ever need :] . He was cool enough to give me two free sets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kevin3328

Cool hwip









Sent from my XT894 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

z_Z.....(sleeepy)


----------



## MikereDD

joshoid said:


> Simple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


that nugget of weed on your wallpaper is wearing glasses!

xD~~~~~~ lil smokey: channel 8 be let'n ya ؟know?


----------



## nexgeezus

Kevin3328 said:


> Cool hwip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT894 using Tapatalk 2


Wallpaperrrrr please....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gwwjpd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

nexgeezus said:


> Wallpaperrrrr please....
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


It's in the wallbase app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328

akellar said:


> It's in the wallbase app
> 
> Yup that's where I got it.. Then I added the cool whip with the banner app
> jSent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eric4173

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eric4173

Oops... without sound slider...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Mine


----------



## Kevin3328

Today's is Supernova stewie!!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1

Currently running cm10.1 mainly for it's buttery smoothness.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

Wip









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

eric4173 said:


> Oops... without sound slider...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 edit previous post next time.


































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188

Sandman007 said:


> edit previous post next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eric4173

Sandman007 said:


> edit previous post next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Or skip past my post next time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

DR3W5K1 said:


> Or skip past my post next time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


or remove pics from quote next time? damn that was a lot of scrolling


----------



## Bigwavedave25

akellar said:


> It's in the wallbase app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There is a Wallbase app now?? Where have I been...
Sweet

GNex / Tt.HD


----------



## Sandman007

xfighter1188 said:


> How did you get PIE to look like that? That's what I want so its as close to stock as possible. Wish I knew a way to remove the nav bar without removing the status bar also IE expandable desktop mode on cm 10.1


 check your pm. I can hook you up 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicostyles

What Nav buttons are those? Where can I get them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DjCalvin

MikereDD said:


> z_Z.....(sleeepy)


Seriously.. I must duplicate this.. its Perfect!
Care to share?


----------



## Pezell04x

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives

Pezell04x said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What icons are these if you don't mind sharing..


----------



## Pezell04x

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.czarnomorski.theme.dcikonz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives

Pezell04x said:


> https://play.google....i.theme.dcikonz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!


----------



## MikereDD

killing time while at work


----------



## MikereDD

DjCalvin said:


> Seriously.. I must duplicate this.. its Perfect!
> Care to share?


stock launcher modified from source.
running tablet mode in those shots.
wallpaper, icons and uccw skin in the linked zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11676310/share/stuff-from-ss.zip


----------



## Modest Mouse

Nova Launcher, HD Widgets, Darkjelly Theme


----------



## rayhodge02

4.2.2 note









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ÜBER™

UCCW Clock : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UCCW.Skin.Modern.Clock

Icons : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yackovsky.holler.blk

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

Pezell04x said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where dd you get those weather icons? Are those built in the cLock widget or is this a different widget?


----------



## Pezell04x

I'm running JB Sorcery 4.5 and it was in their tools area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## in2uitiv

Been awhile since I posted here...










Details


----------



## binglejellsx2

I just put something together a few days ago. First attempt:










Plain. Simple. And its function addresses my use needs.


----------



## PappaFloyd

binglejellsx2 said:


> I just put something together a few days ago. First attempt:
> 
> Plain. Simple. And its function addresses my use needs.


Calendar widget looks sick! Home made or what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binglejellsx2

PappaFloyd said:


> Calendar widget looks sick! Home made or what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! I guess you can say that.

The left side, including the line, is UCCW. The font family is Roboto.

The other half is Agenda Widget for Android with the settings heavily customized.


----------



## Jrmiller

in2uitiv said:


> Been awhile since I posted here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details


possible to change the time format of the clock?


----------



## chewy74




----------



## nexgeezus

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## joshoid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrmiller




----------



## ÜBER™

Rearranging. Its not a gnex... But this is the liveliest post your home screen thread. 
Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekylebrody

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zidave

Current setup


----------



## rubbajeepz

They call me Iron Man at college. My roomates and I watched the Avengers last year and we all dubbed each other one. I took it to heart.


----------



## Kevin3328

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

How do people take such crappy screenshots? Do you take them with a potato?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binglejellsx2

Photoshop > downscale proportionately to 600px with > export for web at high quality JPG. Save people with small bandwidth and/or monitors. Done.

Edit: its not meant to be an end-all-be-all answer. Just a general explanation of how/why.


----------



## MikereDD

binglejellsx2 said:


> Photoshop > downscale proportionately to 600px with > export for web at high quality JPG. Save people with small bandwidth and/or monitors. Done.
> 
> Edit: its not meant to be an end-all-be-all answer. Just a general explanation of how/why.





Code:


<br />
for i in *.png; do convert $i -resize 150x261 thumb-$i; done<br />
<br />


----------



## chefb

Does the op still even have a nexus???? That is how old this thread is...Lola.


----------



## Sandman007

chefb said:


> Does the op still even have a nexus???? That is how old this thread is...Lola.


 it's only been 15 months. If he is with Verizon he probably does









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrmiller

god i love wallbase


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## PatHoge

sandfreak said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Info please!
Widgets, icons, wallpaper, ROM? Thanks!


----------



## sandfreak

PatHoge said:


> Info please!
> Widgets, icons, wallpaper, ROM? Thanks!


Widgets are uccw & eye in the sky. Icons I can't remember the name because there's so many similar ones over at xda. Wallpaper came with the the theme "santoryu" ROM was sourcery.

I have the uccw uzip & icons if you ever want them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayhodge02

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra

rayhodge02 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


That the pay or trial version of Next 3D or just a similar icon set?


----------



## rayhodge02

AndroidChakra said:


> That the pay or trial version of Next 3D or just a similar icon set?


 paid

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryrytii

Droid Concepts 4.2.2 fuck with it..


----------



## sandfreak

ryrytii said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://s102.photobucket.com/user/rystheone/media/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png.html"][IMG]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m96/rystheone/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://s102.photobucket.com/user/rystheone/media/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png.html"][IMG]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m96/rystheone/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png[/IMG][/URL]


I love EVERYTHING about that photo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ryrytii

HTML:


[URL="http://s102.photobucket.com/user/rystheone/media/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png.html"][IMG]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m96/rystheone/Screenshot_2013-03-30-23-46-48.png[/IMG][/URL][/htm


----------



## DR3W5K1




----------



## mentose457

sandfreak said:


> I love EVERYTHING about that photo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because stoned chicks are easier to take advantage of?


----------



## dfgas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1

dfgas said:


> View attachment 37930
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ever heard of ankylosing spondylitis? Sucks Bro! FML


----------



## ryrytii

mentose457 said:


> Because stoned chicks are easier to take advantage of?


no because everything about that photo looks amazing, its just aesthetics, from my icons to my setup. btw is weed not drinks. hate else where


----------



## mentose457

ryrytii said:


> no because everything about that photo looks amazing, its just aesthetics, from my icons to my setup. btw is weed not drinks. hate else where











I read that and thought of this.


----------



## ryrytii

lol! haha hes in the back not knowing what to do.


----------



## Whitewallman

Guess I should join the club!
PS: I love the gnex!


----------



## PappaFloyd

mentose457 said:


> Because stoned chicks are easier to take advantage of?


Not sure about that, but she is hot and those nuggets look tasty! Hah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirLance99

*Functional Minimalism*

I wanted to make my home screen as functional and minimalism as possible. Everything you see has either a hotspot or folder attached to it. I use an invisible icon to make my folders.

*Device:* Samsung Galaxy SIII

*Carrier:* Verizon

*ROM:* CleanROM 6 R2 http://goo.gl/Hw6ul

*Theme:* CleanROM 6R2 AOSP Theme v2.5 http://goo.gl/dHrcv

*Launcher:* Nova Prime

*Icons:* SeriouslyCrazy at XDA Mini Icons http://goo.gl/YfB62

Sammyycakes at XDA Tiny http://goo.gl/YPVjS

+Logan BOURGOIN pooley at XDA Klok Project Icons 
http://goo.gl/kSBhT website http://goo.gl/rtevB

*Widgets:* UCCW 2.0 skins and themes http://goo.gl/wsXce

*Wallpaper:* Pure Pitch Black made by me

HUGE influence from these guys below and above. With out them I could not have come up with this by myself. THANK YOU very much guys and keep it up.

+Byron Cotuc BRKotucs at XDA http://goo.gl/2kD0Q

+Jeppe Foldager blackbearblanc at XDA http://goo.gl/yqeRW

Digitized in 1's & 0's w/ a
Samsung Galaxy SIII
CleanROM 6 R2
CleanROM 6R2 AOSP theme v 1.8


----------



## sandfreak

MNML

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jrmiller

sandfreak said:


> MNML
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what icon set is that?
link if you please.


----------



## sandfreak

Jrmiller said:


> what icon set is that?
> link if you please.


I don't know how to post play store links from my phone or I would.

Its holler black icon pack, in play store or free zip at xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jrmiller

sandfreak said:


> I don't know how to post play store links from my phone or I would.
> 
> Its holler black icon pack, in play store or free zip at xda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thanks man. found it.


----------



## nexgeezus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dork313

Using evolution ROM with apex launcher pro, holo icon pack, uccw, playbar uccw, dash clock, apex notifier, weatherbug, floating notifications alpha 2, and jellybean HD.

 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stoney666




----------



## dillanshives

My current setup.. I like to keep things pretty simple. I hate clutter.


----------



## zathus

Windroid... Its pretty fictional tbh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jrmiller




----------



## Erbeck.M

Jrmiller said:


>


What did you use for your battery info?


----------



## Jrmiller

Erbeck.M said:


> What did you use for your battery info?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock&hl=en


----------



## DR3W5K1

Made this wallpaper myself using HDR camera app and the photo sphere
gallery.


----------



## Kevin3328

Newest.. AOKP.. Red chrome for theme chooser by me.. Nova launcher beautiful widgets.. And upcoming custom icon set I'll be releasing soon









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasteRaven




----------



## MikereDD




----------



## DjCalvin

dork313 said:


> Using evolution ROM with apex launcher pro, holo icon pack, uccw, playbar uccw, dash clock, apex notifier, weatherbug, floating notifications alpha 2, and jellybean HD.
> 
> Mind Dumping your Apex Config?
> Im trying to remove the spaces between the play uccw widgets.. It's not liking me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## technorati

MikereDD said:


>


Please explain whatever you used to make this. It's so elegant.

Oh, and here is my setup:

- Galaxy Nexus GSM
- AOKP JB
- Aventador Theme
- ADW EX Launcher
- MetroStation Icon Pack
- Business Calendar 4x1 Widget


----------



## MikereDD

technorati said:


> Please explain whatever you used to make this. It's so elegant.
> 
> Oh, and here is my setup:
> 
> - Galaxy Nexus GSM
> - AOKP JB
> - Aventador Theme
> - ADW EX Launcher
> - MetroStation Icon Pack
> - Business Calendar 4x1 Widget


Gimp, random icons i modify or make, UCCW, black wallpaper, nova launcher toggles statusbar, GMD autohide navbar. rom is a personal build that very close to stock.

-------------

and todays looks.

 
 


wash rinse repeat.

UCCW, holo launcher, lmtlauncher/pie, gmd autohide navbar, random wallpaper.


----------



## stoney666




----------



## stoney666




----------



## dave_k

Cm10.2 unofficial

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quezpr123

New setup...


----------



## DR3W5K1

Yes I know I'm resurrecting a thread... Anyway I'm so pleased with what's possible on a stock rom now. Haven't used a custom rom for awhile. Xposed installer ftw
Screenshot...










Have customizable toggles too


----------



## 1haumann1

swyped from my maguro


----------



## htcevo4g03

DR3W5K1 said:


> Yes I know I'm resurrecting a thread... Anyway I'm so pleased with what's possible on a stock rom now. Haven't used a custom rom for awhile. Xposed installer ftw
> Screenshot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have customizable toggles too


No art though with Xposed, geez you think they would have had it working by now.

U happ to have the wp?

Thanks in advance

????Turnt Up-KK Metal with THE best Audio Improvement Patch out there↔@Misledz Xlouder????


----------



## DR3W5K1

htcevo4g03 said:


> No art though with Xposed, geez you think they would have had it working by now.
> 
> U happ to have the wp?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ????Turnt Up-KK Metal with THE best Audio Improvement Patch out there↔@Misledz Xlouder????


Here yo go


----------



## rasmith1959

Haven't done anything really fancy, but here it is:










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3W5K1




----------

